# Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Janeiro 2013



## David sf (31 Dez 2012 às 00:29)

Regras deste tópico:


Regras Análise Modelos, Previsão e Alertas
Nota sobre a utilização dos dois tópicos de Previsões

*
Aviso MeteoPT*
As análises, previsões ou alertas neste forum são apenas a opinião dos utilizadores que as proferem e são da sua inteira responsabilidade. Não são previsões ou alertas de entidades oficiais, salvo indicação em contrário, não devendo portanto ser usadas como tal.
Para previsões, avisos e alertas oficiais, consulte sempre os produtos do IPMA, Protecção Civil ou outras entidades com essa função.


----------



## David sf (31 Dez 2012 às 00:45)

Independente do que esteja a prever a NOAA (a que modelos irão eles buscar aquelas linhas?), a AO vai manter-se ligeiramente negativa, é o que indica a generalidade dos modelos, como se exemplifica na média do ensemble do ECMWF:







O problema (para nós) é que as peças estão todas mal encaixadas para termos eventos invernais minimamente interessantes. 
Nota-se uma divisão do vórtice polar em dois núcleos, um sobre a América do Norte e outro sobre a Rússia Oriental. A existência do núcleo frio na América do Norte, induz um fluxo de sul no Atlântico, originando a subida da dorsal sobre a Península Ibérica até ao Reino Unido. Tal padrão favorece a Europa Oriental, que deverá ter uma importante entrada fria no início do novo ano.

Pode-se dizer que nem tudo é mau, pelo menos existe algum bloqueio da circulação zonal e a extensão da dorsal atlântica até latitudes tão altas permite a advecção de algum ar quente até ao pólo, o que pode ter implicações positivas a partir de meados de janeiro. Há já alguns membros do ensemble do GFS e do ECMWF a preverem o deslocamento do anticiclone para a Islândia ou Gronelândia, se bem que seja ainda uma opção minoritária.

Resumindo, a primeira semana do novo ano será marcada por tempo anticiclónico, com a passagem de algumas frentes nas proximidades que poderão deixar alguma precipitação residual no extremo noroeste, mas no geral dias soalheiros, amenos e com noites frescas.


----------



## ferreira5 (1 Jan 2013 às 01:36)

David sf disse:


> Independente do que esteja a prever a NOAA (a que modelos irão eles buscar aquelas linhas?), a AO vai manter-se ligeiramente negativa, é o que indica a generalidade dos modelos, como se exemplifica na média do ensemble do ECMWF:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nem tudo é mau pelos menos em termos energéticos por aqui poupa-se imenso!


----------



## cactus (2 Jan 2013 às 16:14)

A não ser que haja uma mudança no que os modelos  mostram atualmente , caso contrario parece-me que janeiro vai ser monotono em acontecimentos relevantes . Vamos ter AA mais AA , ora em cima ora a oeste e norte , sempre a desviar quer as frentes atlanticas quer as entradas de nordeste. Enfim , vamos aguardar.


----------



## Agreste (2 Jan 2013 às 16:54)

A saída do GFS é uma confusão. Não aparece ainda nada do que costuma suceder no MMW's. Ainda que acabe lá nas 300 horas com um sistema frontal que dava até para cair neve nos picos mais altos dos Açores. 

Entretanto o tempo estável vai continuar.


----------



## stormy (2 Jan 2013 às 23:46)

Mais 10 dias no maximo e teremos um padrão bloqueado a sugir rapidamente pelo Pacifico.
A AO e a NAO começarão a querer "crashar", e a 2a metade do mês, eventualmente avançando por Fevereiro, serão tendencialmente extremas pelo hemisferio norte, com extenso bloqueio e a completa desintegração do vortice polar.

SE nos vai afectar? Vai.
De que maneira? ainda não sabemos, mas poderá ser interessante...

Para já os modelos ainda não veem nada....a calma antes da tempestade...


----------



## Norther (3 Jan 2013 às 01:07)

espero que sim Stormy, isto esta muito monótono, quero neve e gelo para desenferrujar os grampos


----------



## ferreira5 (3 Jan 2013 às 12:27)

stormy disse:


> Mais 10 dias no maximo e teremos um padrão bloqueado a sugir rapidamente pelo Pacifico.
> A AO e a NAO começarão a querer "crashar", e a 2a metade do mês, eventualmente avançando por Fevereiro, serão tendencialmente extremas pelo hemisferio norte, com extenso bloqueio e a completa desintegração do vortice polar.
> 
> SE nos vai afectar? Vai.
> ...



Pareces um político...só promessas e nunca se vê nada!


----------



## Agreste (3 Jan 2013 às 12:46)

Sim, continuamos sem ver nada de interessante. Não sei se tem passado desapercebido os valores da pressão atmosférica:

Chaves quase 1041mb.
Bragança com 1039mb.

Porto e Coimbra com 1035mb.

Faro com 1032mb.


----------



## ferreira5 (3 Jan 2013 às 13:00)

ferreira5 disse:


> Pareces um político...só promessas e nunca se vê nada!



Sem ofensa!


----------



## trovoadas (3 Jan 2013 às 13:22)

Já se vê algo diferente nos dois principais modelos algures a partir das 200h se bem que o GFS seja o que antecipa mais...
O GFS mostra agora o que o ECM mostrava à uns dias, e este por seu lado adiou tanto que a mudança já não aparece no seu alcance, mas dá ares de querer aparecer algures às 240h.
Vamos aguardar...


----------



## cactus (3 Jan 2013 às 15:45)

As unicas mudanças que se podem ver apartir das 240h é a subida o AA para norte o que permite as entradas atlanticas , agora o que se vê há já algum tempo nos modelos e que pelos visto nao arreda é uma entrada historica a leste com a iso -12 na grecia e turquia ( que inveja ).


----------



## boneli (3 Jan 2013 às 16:44)

cactus disse:


> As unicas mudanças que se podem ver apartir das 240h é a subida o AA para norte o que permite as entradas atlanticas , agora o que se vê há já algum tempo nos modelos e que pelos visto nao arreda é uma entrada historica a leste com a iso -12 na grecia e turquia ( que inveja ).





E aliada a essa entrada....precipitação ehehehe. Não é preciso dizer mais nada! 

Bem quanto aqui ao nosso cantinho como já foi referido parace que já se vê alguma mudança de padrão lá para o longinquo dia 10. Vamos lá ver se de facto vai ser assim ou então quem sabe essa mudança seja mais cedo.


----------



## Rainstorm (3 Jan 2013 às 16:50)

boneli disse:


> E aliada a essa entrada....precipitação ehehehe. Não é preciso dizer mais nada!
> 
> Bem quanto aqui ao nosso cantinho como já foi referido parace que já se vê alguma mudança de padrão lá para o longinquo dia 10. Vamos lá ver se de facto vai ser assim ou então quem sabe essa mudança seja mais cedo.




Pois é temos de nos manter firmes porque vamos acabar por ser compensados com , mas ja sabem que a Grécia tem sempre mais hipóteses de ver neve a cotas baixas, mas quem diz que nós também não teremos mais para a frente!!


----------



## cactus (3 Jan 2013 às 17:52)

Rainstorm disse:


> Pois é temos de nos manter firmes porque vamos acabar por ser compensados com , mas ja sabem que a Grécia tem sempre mais hipóteses de ver neve a cotas baixas, mas quem diz que nós também não teremos mais para a frente!!



È verdade ou não tivessemos nós um esquentador chamado AA sempre a bombar em cima de nós


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (3 Jan 2013 às 18:26)

Nesses dias queria que Portugal finalmente fosse a Grécia! 

Aqui no nosso burgo, nada... Temos bloqueio para durar e não me admirava nada que se prolongue até ao final do mês ou mais... Creio que só se romperá com uma entrada de SW (onde eu já vi isto?!) Não digo isto baseado nos modelos, mas pelo que já se passou em anos passados...


----------



## ferreira5 (3 Jan 2013 às 19:26)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Nesses dias queria que Portugal finalmente fosse a Grécia!
> 
> Aqui no nosso burgo, nada... Temos bloqueio para durar e não me admirava nada que se prolongue até ao final do mês ou mais... Creio que só se romperá com uma entrada de SW (onde eu já vi isto?!) Não digo isto baseado nos modelos, mas pelo que já se passou em anos passados...



Já não falta muito para ficarmos como a Grécia...


----------



## c.bernardino (3 Jan 2013 às 19:43)

boneli disse:


> Bem quanto aqui ao nosso cantinho como já foi referido parace que já se vê alguma mudança de padrão lá para o longinquo dia 10. Vamos lá ver se de facto vai ser assim ou então quem sabe essa mudança seja mais cedo.



Caro Boneli,

se te estavas a referir ao post do stormy ele referiu "mais 10 dias", o que atira isso para dia 13 mas ainda falta imenso tempo ! e não acredito em antecipações.

Vamos dar tempo ao tempo, que este estado de tempo é perfeitamente normal (apesar de eu ter saudades de frio).

cps


----------



## boneli (3 Jan 2013 às 23:31)

c.bernardino disse:


> Caro Boneli,
> 
> se te estavas a referir ao post do stormy ele referiu "mais 10 dias", o que atira isso para dia 13 mas ainda falta imenso tempo ! e não acredito em antecipações.
> 
> ...




Não me estava a referir ao post do Stormy, mas sim ao que vi dos modelos.
Alguma probabilidade de chuva que agora segundo o GFS poderá acontecer dia 8 e temperaturas mais frescas.
Atenção eu não sou experte e possivelmente até estou a dizer asneiras mas é que vejo ou o que consigo ler dos modelos e quando digo tendência não quer dizer que vai acontecer.


----------



## algarvio1980 (4 Jan 2013 às 12:45)

Analisando os modelos, diria que o GFS está de sonho, na run das 00 colocava no 2º painel cerca de 80 mm por aqui, seria muito bem-vinda, não tarda levamos 2 meses com uma precipitação residual, com pouco mais de 35 mm depois do tornado, o tornado foi o fim da animação. Mas diria que o cenário mais provável é do ECM, porque é isso que mostra o resto dos modelos, o GFS está sozinho, por isso, nos próximos 10 dias, não espero nada de novo, quando o ECM ver algo aí talvez fico mais animado, porque neste momento o GFS é mais um modelo de sonho do que da realidade.


----------



## xes (4 Jan 2013 às 13:45)

As vezes tenho que verificar 2 vezes se estou a ler o tópico certo, as vezes penso que me engano e estou a ver o "Seguimento Sul"


----------



## 1337 (4 Jan 2013 às 13:55)

Entretanto as probabilidades de precipitação aumentaram alguma coisa no litoral norte para terça e quarta feira, pode ser que chuvisque qualquer coisa :P


----------



## trovoadas (4 Jan 2013 às 14:31)

xes disse:


> As vezes tenho que verificar 2 vezes se estou a ler o tópico certo, as vezes penso que me engano e estou a ver o "Seguimento Sul"



Éh amigo....jogadas dessas por debaixo da mesa não! Acrescenta algo de útil ao tópico que nós agradecemos

Quanto aos modelos, como já foi dito há uma hipótese de alguma chuva no Norte essencialmente no litoral lá para Terça/Quarta. No sul segundo o GFS teríamos uma boa entrada para o fim de semana 12/13, algo ainda muito distante e que não é acompanhado pelo ECM. Ainda está tudo muito indefinido mas uma coisa é certa, parece que o bloqueio começa a desvanecer-se a partir da próxima semana.


----------



## xes (4 Jan 2013 às 15:39)

trovoadas disse:


> Éh amigo....jogadas dessas por debaixo da mesa não! Acrescenta algo de útil ao tópico que nós agradecemos
> 
> Quanto aos modelos, como já foi dito há uma hipótese de alguma chuva no Norte essencialmente no litoral lá para Terça/Quarta. No sul segundo o GFS teríamos uma boa entrada para o fim de semana 12/13, algo ainda muito distante e que não é acompanhado pelo ECM. Ainda está tudo muito indefinido mas uma coisa é certa, parece que o bloqueio começa a desvanecer-se a partir da próxima semana.



Não foi por baixo da mesa nada, fui sincero  até voltei atras na pagina a ver se me tinha enganado. 
Eu de útil não tenho nada a dizer que já não tenha sido dito.


----------



## Aurélio (4 Jan 2013 às 16:31)

trovoadas disse:


> Éh amigo....jogadas dessas por debaixo da mesa não! Acrescenta algo de útil ao tópico que nós agradecemos
> 
> Quanto aos modelos, como já foi dito há uma hipótese de alguma chuva no Norte essencialmente no litoral lá para Terça/Quarta. No sul segundo o GFS teríamos uma boa entrada para o fim de semana 12/13, algo ainda muito distante e que não é acompanhado pelo ECM. Ainda está tudo muito indefinido mas uma coisa é certa, parece que o bloqueio começa a desvanecer-se a partir da próxima semana.



Pois acho é que já andamos a dizer o mesmo há algum tempo e ainda nada desceu das 240 horas.
Seja como for atendendo a que estamos numa fase de aquecimento da Estratosfera, e não se sabendo ainda que impactos terá nas camadas da atmosfera mais baixas, e muito menos quais os seus verdadeiros impactos aqui, teremos que ver que a longo prazo que tendencias vão mostrandos os modelos !

Já agora se este é o "seguimento de previsão e modelos", penso que seja o tópico adequado para dizer o que mostram os modelos, desde que a pessoa indique especificamente do que está a falar, o que foi o caso, sendo que aquilo que seja off-topic nada contribui para a discussão deste tópico, e apenas cria que se entre em discussões inúteis.


----------



## ferreira5 (4 Jan 2013 às 23:01)

Como crítica construtiva , penso que a participação neste tópico por parte dos admnistradores DO FÓRUM, peca por escassa, são sempre os mesmos a fazer análises e previsões... E já agora, quarta-feira deve chover...esperemos que signifique a mudança...


----------



## stormy (4 Jan 2013 às 23:49)

Esboçozinho feito um pouco ás 3 pancadas...mas...resumidamente, teremos a partir de 3f/4f uma afluencia de ar mais humido de origem subtropical.

Este ar humido poderá significar mais nevoeiros, em especial no interior....se o vento não lhe der para rodar para S/SW ou W, estes nevoeiros poderão tambem extender-se ao litoral e durar boa parte do dia..

Em termos gerais, poderá ser bom este afluxo de ar quente para o que vier depois....certamente que a depressão que mergulhar nesta massa de ar bastante mais instavel ( potencialmente) deverá agradecer

No médio/Longo prazo, a 8-10 dias parece que começam a surgir algumas coisas mais giras nos modelos, mas temo que eles ainda estejam um pouco baralhados com a ideia do aquecimento estratosferico...mais uns dias e acho que vão começar a surgir os primeiros delirios tempestuosos ou gelados..


----------



## João Sousa (5 Jan 2013 às 00:19)

Substancial desacordo entre os dois principais modelos.
ECM




GFS


----------



## David sf (5 Jan 2013 às 10:41)

Média do ensemble do ECMWF, run das 00z de hoje:






O que se pode concluir:

- Oscilação Ártica extremamente negativa. Altas pressões no pólo, 3 núcleos depressionários a latitudes mais baixas;

- Entrada fria na Europa Central, que se iniciaria uns dias antes e que nada tem a ver com o SSW. Essa entrada fria ficaria bloqueada em França devido à presença da dorsal atlântica nas nossas proximidades;

- Terra Nova com tendência para bloquear, apesar de mostrar uma "média depressionária", se virmos que a operacional tem 980 mbar e a média está acima dos 1000 mbar, conclui-se que deve existir uma minoria de membros com pressões baixas a puxar a média para baixo, apesar da maioria dos membros prever esse bloqueio;

- Brutal entrada fria a caminho da Escandinávia e da Europa Oriental. Dá ideia, e isso é corroborado também pelo GFS, que o pólo mergulha pela Rússia abaixo. Este acontecimento, a par do bloqueio da Terra Nova, serão a chave da segunda metade do mês de janeiro.

Tendo em conta os produtos de previsão a longo prazo disponíveis (ensembles do GFS e do ECMWF, e a previsão a 32 dias do modelo europeu) é bastante expectável uma brutal mudança de padrão a ocorrer entre o dia 15 e o dia 20 de janeiro. As altas pressões deverão instalar-se a latitudes mais altas do Atlântico, provavelmente na Gronelândia ou na Islândia. Na Europa Central e Oriental deverá ocorrer uma forte entrada fria, com geopotenciais baixíssimos e tempearturas a 850 hpa abaixo dos -20ºC.

A dúvida reside no comportamento do Atlântico entre os 30º e os 50º de latitude. Se bloquear, havendo anticiclone a norte e bloqueio das depressões da Terra Nova, é inevitável que a siberiana atinja também a Europa Ocidental. Caso não bloqueie, e de momento é o mais provável, teremos uma sucessão de depressões vindas dos Açores/ Madeira e que deixariam bastante precipitação em todo o país, ao estilo 2009/10.

Antes disso, nos próximos 3/4 dias manter-se-ão as condições anticiclónicas, sendo expectável que a partir de terça-feira o anticiclone comece a ser desgastado por cavados e/ou cut-offs que originem alguma (pouca) precipitação, principalmente a norte. No fim de semana seguinte, é bastante provável que regresse o predomínio anticiclónico, mas já com um pouco mais de frio, para a partir de dia 15/20 termos então a mudança de padrão anunciada.


----------



## Rainstorm (5 Jan 2013 às 12:08)

Pois mas essa mudança tem vindo a ser sempre adiada, a mim parece que vamos mas é seguir um caminho semelhante ao do ano passado!!


----------



## algarvio1980 (5 Jan 2013 às 13:17)

> *Previsão de longo prazo  - Previsão mensal - 07 jan. a 3 fev. 2013*
> 
> Precipitação acima do normal para litoral
> 
> ...



Só a semana de 14/01 a 20/01 é que a precipitação é acima da normal, talvez a formação de alguma cut-off.

Meteograma para Olhão segundo o GFS (saída das 06):







A precipitação só mexe lá para dia 19, ou seja, num intervalo que é de sonho e nada mais.


----------



## cactus (5 Jan 2013 às 13:46)

Tenho acompanhado o GFS , mesmo a longo prazo, desde o inicio de dezembro e posso dizer que não têm falhado em nada , até agora . Nâo nos mostram nada de novo até meados de fevereiro . Até lá AA e mais AA , um autentico fartote... Quem se vai safar e volto a dizer o que disse andes do natal , que são os mesmos de sempre , com a novidade da Grecia ,Turquia e medio oriente ( Siria,Jordania, Israel ), acho que nem o Egito escapa.


----------



## David sf (5 Jan 2013 às 14:03)

cactus disse:


> Tenho acompanhado o GFS , mesmo a longo prazo, desde o inicio de dezembro e posso dizer que não têm falhado em nada , até agora . Nâo nos mostram nada de novo até meados de fevereiro . Até lá AA e mais AA , um autentico fartote...













De facto, nunca falha. Poderá acertar prevendo uma coisa e o seu contrário?

Quanto à Grécia e à Turquia, sempre foi muito mais comum haver neve em Istanbul ou em Atenas do que em cidades do interior português como Castelo Branco ou Portalegre. A influência atlântica por cá e a maior proximidade das zonas mais frias por lá acabam por ser sempre preponderantes.

Quanto à previsão semanal do ECMWF, deixo as cartas das anomalias em cada semana, para mostrar que o padrão de bloqueio na Gronelândia é previsto durar pelo menos três semanas, sendo que semana 2 se prevê um autêntico diluvio atlântico e nas duas seguintes há ainda incerteza sobre se seremos influenciados pelo Atlântico, pela dorsal ou pelas entradas frias continentais.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (5 Jan 2013 às 14:25)

cactus disse:


> Tenho acompanhado o GFS , mesmo a longo prazo, desde o inicio de dezembro e posso dizer que não têm falhado em nada , até agora . Nâo nos mostram nada de novo até meados de fevereiro . Até lá AA e mais AA , um autentico fartote... Quem se vai safar e volto a dizer o que disse andes do natal , que são os mesmos de sempre , com a novidade da Grecia ,Turquia e medio oriente ( Siria,Jordania, Israel ), acho que nem o Egito escapa.



Ora lá está... Quem já acompanha este tipo de situações há vários anos e não olhando apenas para os modelos sabe que nós temos uma espécie de híman situado no Golfo de Biscaia para onde o AA vai sempre ser atraído, como disse anteriormente, não ficaria surpreendido se tivessemos AA até ao fim do mês ou bem mais... Os modelos até podem mostrar alguns "intervalos" como mostra o David, mas a verdade é que o anticiclone está sempre à espera para se alojar e esses intervalos estão no "infinito"... não tenho dúvidas que vamos ter entradas frias, mas também sei que poderá ser tarde de mais... lá para Março e Abril é provável que estejamos aqui a discutir "se fosse Janeiro..." porque em Janeiro temos isto... Faz parte do nosso clima temos de gramar com ele... Para nós é frustrante, para outros é maravilhoso... Infelizmente os outros estão quase sempre satisfeitos e nós de olhos nos modelos à espera de um milagre! 

Diagrama para o *Cairo (Egipto)*:






A ISO 0ºC andará por lá... Por aqui ISO 10ºC ou mais... AA, tempo estável, nevoeiros nos vales e terras baixas e pouco mais! Dezembro foi um mês perdido, Janeiro perfila-se pelo mesmo caminho? Ainda é cedo! Esperemos para ver... mas de momento também não vejo nada!


----------



## cova beira (5 Jan 2013 às 15:02)

não entendo a insistência de quem não sabe ler modelos em  vir-se lamentar para este tópico, está mais que claro que o padrão vai mudar, o que resta saber é de que maneira isso vai afectar portugal.


----------



## Rainstorm (5 Jan 2013 às 15:14)

Pois mas se este inverno acabar por ser seco poderá ser uma norma nos próximos anos?


----------



## boneli (5 Jan 2013 às 17:29)

Rainstorm disse:


> Pois mas se este inverno acabar por ser seco poderá ser uma norma nos próximos anos?




Na minha opinião fazer essa pergunta ou perguntar quem sabe o numero  do euromilhões é a mesma coisa.

Se ha gente que aqui tem opiniões diferentes no que toca aos próximos 15 dias imagina relativa aos próximos anos! E isto das opiniões vai também conforme os nossos gostos climatéricos ou conveniências..cada um puxa a brasa á sua Sardinha! 
Eu não te sei responder mas se alguém souber faça o favor. 

O que vejo é que para a semana perece que vem chuva e temperaturas mais frescas para além disso......não sei!


----------



## Paula (5 Jan 2013 às 17:55)

boneli disse:


> Na minha opinião fazer essa pergunta ou perguntar quem sabe o numero  do euromilhões é a mesma coisa.
> 
> Se ha gente que aqui tem opiniões diferentes no que toca aos próximos 15 dias imagina relativa aos próximos anos! E isto das opiniões vai também conforme os nossos gostos climatéricos ou conveniências..cada um puxa a brasa á sua Sardinha!
> Eu não te sei responder mas se alguém souber faça o favor.
> ...



Concordo com o Boneli. Pelo que vejo nos modelos também me parece que depois de dia 8, e mais significativamente após dia 15, a chuva vai regressar com algum frio à mistura


----------



## cactus (5 Jan 2013 às 18:40)

cova beira disse:


> não entendo a insistência de quem não sabe ler modelos em  vir-se lamentar para este tópico, está mais que claro que o padrão vai mudar, o que resta saber é de que maneira isso vai afectar portugal.



Acho de muito mau tom vir aqui criticar as opiniões de outros utentes do forum depois apresentam uma mão cheia de nada , desculpem o off topic mas tinha de ser


----------



## stormy (5 Jan 2013 às 18:47)

ECMWF12z promissor, GFS12Z ainda baralhado...

A minha aposta é que lá para 10-12 de Jan isto já esteja bem encaminhado...a 2a quinzena será indiscutivelmente interessante, tal como Fevereiro ou mesmo Março....é que a desintegração completa do VP nesta altura do campeonato é meio caminho andado  para que ele nunca mais volte ao sitio.


----------



## boneli (5 Jan 2013 às 18:50)

stormy disse:


> ECMWF12z promissor, GFS12Z ainda baralhado...
> 
> A minha aposta é que lá para 10-12 de Jan isto já esteja bem encaminhado...a 2a quinzena será indiscutivelmente interessante, tal como Fevereiro ou mesmo Março....é que a desintegração completa do VP nesta altura do campeonato é meio caminho andado  para que ele nunca mais volte ao sitio.




Desculpa a minha ignorância, mas o que é o VP?


----------



## stormy (5 Jan 2013 às 18:53)

boneli disse:


> Desculpa a minha ignorância, mas o que é o VP?



Vortice Polar, podes ir ao outro tópico do Aquecimento Estratosférico Subito ( se não te importares..) e lá terás boa informação


----------



## ferreira5 (5 Jan 2013 às 18:58)

cova beira disse:


> não entendo a insistência de quem não sabe ler modelos em  vir-se lamentar para este tópico, está mais que claro que o padrão vai mudar, o que resta saber é de que maneira isso vai afectar portugal.



Para ja parece-me que  única coisa clara é mesmo a precipitação na quarta-feira..


----------



## cova beira (5 Jan 2013 às 19:36)

cactus disse:


> Acho de muito mau tom vir aqui criticar as opiniões de outros utentes do forum depois apresentam uma mão cheia de nada , desculpem o off topic mas tinha de ser



desculpa mas não entendi, quando estamos perante uma mudança de padrão clara, NAO  a descer para valores negativos, aquecimento estratosferico a dividir o vortice polar, jet a descer de latitude. 
Com todos estes factos continuo a vir ao tópico e em vez de se debater o que realmente está a acontecer como era suposto, grande parte dos posts é pessoal a dizer que vai continuar tudo na mesma, só pode ser mesmo e volto a repetir porque não sabem interpretar modelos.


Europeu a modelar a união do Anticiclone ártico com o islandês formando um potente centro de altas pressões a norte e provocando circulação uma retrogada de grande escala.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (5 Jan 2013 às 19:58)

Mas a questão é que o AA surge sempre em cima de nós e parece não haver nada que o tire daqui....


----------



## Norther (5 Jan 2013 às 20:31)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> Mas a questão é que o AA surge sempre em cima de nós e parece não haver nada que o tire daqui....





Como já foi dito atrás os modelos ainda podem estar baralhados e ainda faltam muitos dias, o Europeu parece que esta mais consistente nas modelações, é preciso é calma e dá-lhes mais uns dias para vermos o que acontece na ultima quinzena Janeiro, talvez depois do invento de quarta feira fique um pouco mais explicito


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (5 Jan 2013 às 20:43)

cova beira disse:


> desculpa mas não entendi, quando estamos perante uma mudança de padrão clara, NAO  a descer para valores negativos, aquecimento estratosferico a dividir o vortice polar, jet a descer de latitude.
> Com todos estes factos continuo a vir ao tópico e em vez de se debater o que realmente está a acontecer como era suposto, grande parte dos posts é pessoal a dizer que vai continuar tudo na mesma, só pode ser mesmo e volto a repetir porque não sabem interpretar modelos.
> 
> 
> Europeu a modelar a união do Anticiclone ártico com o islandês formando um potente centro de altas pressões a norte e provocando circulação uma retrogada de grande escala.



Caro covabeira, estamos aqui precisamente para "discutir", apresentar dentro das limitações de cada um aquilo que vê ou não nos modelos e não só... Eu respeito e entendo a sua análise, espero viemente que esteja certo e algo mude... Porque para já eu tal como o ferreira de mais ou menos certo apenas vejo a precipitação para meados da semanas, além disso não vejo nada... era excelente que o desenho que nos mostrou fosse assim tão redutor, mas não acredito que o seja... siga a discussão...


----------



## Rainstorm (5 Jan 2013 às 21:15)

Norther disse:


> Como já foi dito atrás os modelos ainda podem estar baralhados e ainda faltam muitos dias, o Europeu parece que esta mais consistente nas modelações, é preciso é calma e dá-lhes mais uns dias para vermos o que acontece na ultima quinzena Janeiro, talvez depois do invento de quarta feira fique um pouco mais explicito



Que evento?


----------



## David sf (5 Jan 2013 às 21:16)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Caro covabeira, estamos aqui precisamente para "discutir", apresentar dentro das limitações de cada um aquilo que vê ou não nos modelos e não só... Eu respeito e entendo a sua análise, espero viemente que esteja certo e algo mude... Porque para já eu tal como o ferreira de mais ou menos certo apenas vejo a precipitação para meados da semanas, além disso não vejo nada... era excelente que o desenho que nos mostrou fosse assim tão redutor, mas não acredito que o seja... siga a discussão...



Acima das 100 horas é impossível ter a certeza do que quer que seja. A análise a médio e largo prazo é feita de suposições a partir do padrão que se vai desenhar, e nunca se podem tomar como certos alguns pormenores localizados que os modelos prevêm a uma larga distância.

O que se vai passar no nosso cantinho é impossível de prever a 240 horas, mas é passível de discussão. E é para isso que aqui estamos e não para encher o tópico com posts lamurientos e chorosos, porque a 240 horas não se prevê nem chuva nem frio à porta da nossa casa.

O mais importante é que o padrão mudará, muito ar frio será transportado desde o pólo até latitudes mais baixas e o anticiclone deverá ir para a Gronelândia. Os restantes pormenores irão sendo afinados nos próximos dias, que serão certamente muito interessantes para acompanhar modelos.


----------



## João Sousa (5 Jan 2013 às 21:35)

O Joe Bastardi acaba de publicar isto no seu twitter.
"ECMWF ensembles Bow to GFS with Alaska ridge situation day 10-15. Rare win for GFS if right".
Penso que se está a referir a esta run:


----------



## cardu (5 Jan 2013 às 22:42)

o gfs parece querer modelar na próxima quinzena neve a cotas baixas no norte e centro de Portugal....

Claro que ainda faltam muitas horas, mas se os modelos falam numa grande entrada fria, vamos aguardar


----------



## Agreste (5 Jan 2013 às 23:07)

A onda 1 atingiu o máximo hoje. Vamos ver o efeito das altas pressões do pacífico na circulação polar.


----------



## Snifa (6 Jan 2013 às 09:30)

Bons dias, 

parece que ( e olhando aos dois principais modelos ECMWF e GFS ) se está a desenhar a possibilidade de termos uma entrada fria a partir do próximo fim de semana

ECMWF 0Z :






GFS 0Z:







Ainda falta algum tempo, mas será este o "sinal" para a mudança de padrão?

Vamos ver como evolui , mas parece-me que tempos interessantes se avizinham 

Antes ainda iremos ter alguma chuva na próxima semana , em especial mais a Norte.


----------



## boneli (6 Jan 2013 às 11:35)

Bom dia.
Pois é os modelos continuam a indicar mudanças a partir desta semana!
A partir do dia 8 ao final da tarde ela está de volta e os modelos acentuam a chuva. Pelo que parece ela vai andar por aqui com maior ou menor intensidade até dia 14.
Bem quanto ao frio...durante esta semana as temperaturas vão estar mais fescas mas a partir do próximo fim de semana paece que se está a formar algo interessante. Nada do outro mundo mas a Iso 0 em todo o país e o -2 aqui no Norte  aliada a precipitação já pode indicar algo.
No entanto como ainda falta muito tempo parece que certo certo é a bem vinda  mais no Norte que no Sul é certo mas ela está de volta.

Bom Domingo


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (6 Jan 2013 às 12:50)

Sem dúvida que a mudança que alguns membros anunciavam já é vista pelos modelos, temos de olhar para eles com precaução, pois ainda falta uma eternidade, mas vale a pena discutir esta situação. 

Diagrama para *Miranda do Douro*:






Pico de 60% de probabilidade de queda de neve dia 15 (9 dias)... 

O ECMWF também mostra uma entrada fria, com iso´s a chegar aos -4ºC no norte do país no longo prazo.






Este tópico vai renascer nos próximos dias, fico à espera dos especialistas e das suas análises...


----------



## irpsit (6 Jan 2013 às 14:30)

Aqueles que dizem que vem uma mudança dos padrões atmosféricos, sim têm razão. Os que dizem que tudo irá ficar na mesma, estão errados.

Aqui na Islândia, e já a antever a previsão dos modelos, a pressão começou a subir significativamente.

O trail das depressões ainda continua mas está a abrandar, e a pressão que oscilava entre os 960 e os 1000 está agora já nos 1010!

Em Portugal a pressão já vai nos 1035-1040. 

Pois é, parece acontecer aquilo que o Cova Beira sugeriu: a união em larga escala dos vários bloqueios à volta do pólo. Embora ainda não tenha a certeza do quão larga irá ser a circulação de leste que esse bloqueio irá gerar na Europa. Nisso todos concordámos.

Pode trazer a Siberiana ou a entrada da Islândia, até Portugal. Ou pode trazer a jet a entrar em Portugal. Para já, parece-me mais o primeiro cenário, com entrada de leste a norte de Portugal e passagem das depressões a sul de Portugal, já que a pressão está tão elevada já agora em Portugal. Isto é ideal para episódios de frio mas predominantemente seco. Porém uma depressão ou outra localizada a sul de Portugal pode resultar em alguma neve.

David: o anticiclone na Gronelândia já lá está. Aliás, sempre esteve um pouco, mas agora está finalmente a aumentar bastante de pressão, já desde os ultimos dias.

Já era de esperar isto. O imenso bloqueio de frio na Sibéria registado em Dezembro; era de esperar que mais cedo ou mais tarde, essa massa polar se dividisse e formasse os habituais três pólos de frio (Canadá, Gronelândia-Escandinávia e Ásia-Sibéria). A questão é agora o quão larga a união será e o quão baixa irá descer a jet.


----------



## David sf (6 Jan 2013 às 15:23)

irpsit disse:


> David: o anticiclone na Gronelândia já lá está. Aliás, sempre esteve um pouco, mas agora está finalmente a aumentar bastante de pressão, já desde os ultimos dias.



O que tem lá estado é o anticiclone térmico, como em terra está mais frio acaba por se gerar um anticiclone, o efeito simétrico ao da depressão térmica na Península Ibérica nos dias mais quentes. Mas ao nível da circulação global a presença de uma anticiclone térmico é irrelevante, para criar um bloqueio tem de ser um anticiclone sustentado nos níveis mais altos, com geopotenciais mais elevados.


----------



## irpsit (6 Jan 2013 às 18:49)

Sim é isso mesmo.

Reparei tb que os actuais 1010 aqui na Islandia sao na verdade causados pelo AA na França e não devido ao AA da Gronelandia, que neste momento é térmico como dizes e somente ainda com 1005. Mas a previsao aponta para um bloqueio vasto daqui por uns dias. E talvez uma circulacao generalizada de norte e leste.



David sf disse:


> O que tem lá estado é o anticiclone térmico, como em terra está mais frio acaba por se gerar um anticiclone, o efeito simétrico ao da depressão térmica na Península Ibérica nos dias mais quentes. Mas ao nível da circulação global a presença de uma anticiclone térmico é irrelevante, para criar um bloqueio tem de ser um anticiclone sustentado nos níveis mais altos, com geopotenciais mais elevados.


----------



## Norther (6 Jan 2013 às 19:46)

Rainstorm disse:


> Que evento?




Evento de chuva


----------



## cardu (6 Jan 2013 às 22:39)

boa noite, mais uma vez parece que a entrada fria vai ser um fiasco em Portugal. Na Grécia vai nevar em Atenas terça ou quarta feira e aqui só há entradas frias secas.


----------



## boneli (6 Jan 2013 às 22:39)

Esta ultima saida do GFS está um mimo...e então entre o dia 12 e dia 14 melhor ainda. Mantem a chuva a partir do dia 8/9 e acentua o frio.
Iso 0 e -2 no nosso território e possiblidade de precipitação entre o 12 e o 14.
Vamos aguardar porque ainda falta algum tempo!

Mas estou a gostar!!!


----------



## Z13 (6 Jan 2013 às 23:06)

cardu disse:


> boa noite, mais uma vez parece que a entrada fria vai ser um fiasco em Portugal. Na Grécia vai nevar em Atenas terça ou quarta feira e aqui só há entradas frias secas.



Temos demasiado oceano... e pouco continente!!!


----------



## Agreste (6 Jan 2013 às 23:14)

Atenas tem uma montanha com 1000 metros dentro da área metropolitana. Assim é fácil dizer que vai nevar em Atenas.


----------



## cardu (6 Jan 2013 às 23:20)

Agreste disse:


> Atenas tem uma montanha com 1000 metros dentro da área metropolitana. Assim é fácil dizer que vai nevar em Atenas.



mas eu refiro-me ao centro de Atenas que fica pouco acima do nível do mar, penso eu.


----------



## Agreste (6 Jan 2013 às 23:36)

Aguardam neve na Trácia. Não chegará a Atenas.


----------



## -jf- (7 Jan 2013 às 00:12)

Norther disse:


> Evento de chuva



Boa noite , esse passa montanha ainda vai dar muito jeito..


----------



## SpiderVV (7 Jan 2013 às 00:13)

cardu disse:


> boa noite, mais uma vez parece que a entrada fria vai ser um fiasco em Portugal. Na Grécia vai nevar em Atenas terça ou quarta feira e aqui só há entradas frias secas.














A mudança está lá. O frio vem, e a chuva provavelmente também. Pode não ser durante o evento todo, mas há de vir.


----------



## Norther (7 Jan 2013 às 00:23)

Praticamente certa é a chegada da precipitação ao Litoral norte e centro na terça feira para o final da tarde em forma de aguaceiros fracos aumentando de intensidade no litoral norte durante a noite e estendendo-se as restantes regiões na quarta feira sendo as regiões norte e centro as grandes beneficiadas, no sul precisamente o Algarve e Baixo Alentejo pouco verá isto na Run das 18h.
Teremos algum ar de origem tropical a influenciar tal que a cota de neve não deve descer dos 2000m.


----------



## stormy (7 Jan 2013 às 01:10)

Finalmente já se aprecia o inicio do "caos" na média e baixa troposfera.

A AO medida aos 1000hpa ( superficie ) reflete uma clara tendencia de negativização, e a NAO, medida aos 500hpa, tambem.

Haver um bom sinal permanentemente negativo nestes indices na baixa e média troposfera, em conjunto com um claro padrão de desintegração do vortice estratosferico, é uma garantia clara que as coisas se vão animar nos proximos tempos.


----------



## stormy (7 Jan 2013 às 01:47)

Para 4f á tarde, e até 5f ao meio do dia, teremos a chegada de algum ar mais quente e humido, e haverá em altura uma pequena bolsa de vorticidade, que deverá gerar forçamento dinamico.

Os modelos colocam algum CAPE, e em geral esta sinóptica é favoravel a precipitações moderadas, localmente fortes nas serranias litorais do norte e  centro.
Não é de descartar alguma trovoada no litoral norte  e centro...mas em geral aquilo que parece mais promissor são as precipitações, localmente acima dos 30-40mm em especial nos distritos do NW.


----------



## james (7 Jan 2013 às 11:18)

Não vale a pena discutir se vai vir frio ou não , acabámos de entrar em janeiro e ele vai vir de certeza . 
 A questão é saber se vamos ter um frio seco ( como no ano passado ) ou um frio húmido ( como em 2009 ou 2010 ) .
Relativamente à Grécia , é natural que , devido à sua posição geográfica , tenha mais episódios de neve do que nós , mesmo em regiões costeiras .  Mas também sei que nós , principalmente nas regiões mais a Norte , vamos ter muita mais chuva do que eles . 

Por isso , não vale a pena os lamentos , porque cada região tem o seu clima .


----------



## ferreira5 (7 Jan 2013 às 17:17)

Começa a desenhar-se um bom nevão...para o norte de Espanha! Se o AA se desviasse um pouquinho mais...assim com está na run das 12 do GFS  "morremos na praia"...mais uma vez!


----------



## boneli (7 Jan 2013 às 17:21)

ferreira5 disse:


> Começa a desenhar-se um bom nevão...para o norte de Espanha! Se o AA se desviasse um pouquinho mais...assim com está na run das 12 do GFS  "morremos na praia"...mais uma vez!



Eu vejo as RUN sempre a mudar. Esta ultima foi a que menos nos agradou em termos de neve, no entanto pode ser que atá lá esse AA ainda se desvie. Ainda falta algum tempo, vamos ver.


----------



## ferreira5 (7 Jan 2013 às 19:38)

O que me intriga é que se fala em grande mudança de padrão, mas quando vejo os principais modelos não vejo nada de extraordinário pelo menos para Portugal que é o que me interessa, o AA está sempre muito por perto...


----------



## Santos (7 Jan 2013 às 20:04)

Para quem gosta de neve as "coisas" para já náo se afiguram muito animadoras...
Segundo o ECMWF o anticiclone tende a ficar em cima do Território Continental não existindo fusão anticiclónica, logo a existir algo o que se afigura neste momento duvidoso, só em cotas muito elevadas pois não existe frio que se veja em nem aos 500 nem aos 850 hPa e sem isso nada feito !!.
O GFS por sua vez também nada debita de novo, uma pequena entrada continental possível em Espanha (nada confirmado)
Veremos o evoluir do Inverno, no entanto é assim como aqui discrito que eu vejo as coisas neste momento .... 
Tudo pode mudar / ou não e o Inverno não é so neve ....!
"Quem por norma vive em meios onde neva com frequência (o que não é o caso por cá) quer tudo menos neve !!!


----------



## Rainstorm (7 Jan 2013 às 20:09)

Santos disse:


> Para quem gosta de neve as "coisas" para já náo se afiguram muito animadoras...
> Segundo o ECMWF o anticiclone tende a ficar em cima do Território Continental não existindo fusão anticiclónica, logo a existir algo o que se afigura neste momento duvidoso, só em cotas muito elevadas pois não existe frio que se veja em nem aos 500 nem aos 850 hPa e sem isso nada feito !!.
> O GFS por sua vez também nada debita de novo, uma pequena entrada continental possível em Espanha (nada confirmado)
> Veremos o evoluir do Inverno, no entanto é assim como aqui discrito que eu vejo as coisas neste momento ....
> ...



Pois mas está a ser difícil livrarmo-nos do anticiclone.


----------



## ferreira5 (7 Jan 2013 às 20:17)

Santos disse:


> Para quem gosta de neve as "coisas" para já náo se afiguram muito animadoras...
> Segundo o ECMWF o anticiclone tende a ficar em cima do Território Continental não existindo fusão anticiclónica, logo a existir algo o que se afigura neste momento duvidoso, só em cotas muito elevadas pois não existe frio que se veja em nem aos 500 nem aos 850 hPa e sem isso nada feito !!.
> O GFS por sua vez também nada debita de novo, uma pequena entrada continental possível em Espanha (nada confirmado)
> Veremos o evoluir do Inverno, no entanto é assim como aqui discrito que eu vejo as coisas neste momento ....
> ...



Concordo plenamente com a tua análise e é por isso que não concordo muito que se afirme com a certeza com que se vem falando que na 2ª quinzena tudo muda e que é agora que vai começar...penso que as coisas têm que ser interpretadas de forma mais realista e menos sensacionalista! Como sensacionalista basta o "Joe Bastardi" que diz todos os anos que vai ser o pior Inverno dos últimos 100 anos!


----------



## David sf (7 Jan 2013 às 21:09)

Estamos num momento de caos modelístico, geralmente ocorre sempre em momentos de mudança de padrão. A 120 horas há 6 clusters (padrões) diferentes no ensemble do ECMWF, sendo que o dominante é apenas suportado por 14 perturbações (em 52, abaixo dos 30%):

http://www.ecmwf.int/samples/d/insp...t_850hpa!120!pop!od!enfo!enplot!2013010712!!/

A chave do estado do tempo na próxima semana está exactamente a 120 horas, na ciclogénese perto do Reino Unido. Se esta ciclogénese for intensa, a massa de ar frio vinda da Europa de Leste será atraída para oeste e encaminhada para o Mediterrâneo espanhol na circulação dessa depressão. Caso a ciclogénese seja fraca, grande parte da massa de ar frio alimentará as depressões mais a norte, não permitindo a ligação entre o anticiclone dos Açores e o Escandinavo. Se essa ligação se produzir teremos entrada fria, nada de excepcional mas poderá vir com precipitação associada, caso não haja ligação não teremos nada mais que uma pequena descida da temperatura e eventualmente alguma precipitação no litoral.

Veja-se a diferença entre a operacional do ECMWF (ciclogénese fraca) e a do JMA (ciclogénese intensa):












E as suas consequências a largo prazo:











No modelo japonês, melhor ainda que a entrada fria da semana que vem é o que viria a seguir, com a possibilidade de uma descarga polar brutal em toda a Europa, com o anticiclone correctamente posicionado para que possa chegar à Península Ibérica.

Olhando a média do ensemble do ECMWF, pode-se dizer que a saída operacional é claramente um outlier, está completamente desfasada, até diria que é absurdamente disparatada.






Continuo a defender que a mudança de padrão está lá, que é bastante provável, os modelos não se costumam orientar muito bem nestas alturas, e tendem a exagerar na circulação atlântica.


----------



## meteo (7 Jan 2013 às 21:17)

Quem nos dera ter mais dessas " análises sensacionalistas " Não costumo escrever aqui,mas cansa ler criticas a quem de facto percebe disto,e escreve aqui com toda a dedicação,como por exemplo o Stormy, Davidsf etc etc
Vamos deixar falar,quem sabe 

Não são análises perfeitas,pois não,este fórum não é oficial.
Ah não neva,não neva. Pois não. Estamos em Portugal. É normal não nevar abaixo dos 700/800 metros,e haver Invernos que neve pouco.
 Próximos dias vamos ter alguma chuvinha,pouca de Coimbra para baixo... É o que temos.Não vale a pena reclamar.


----------



## ferreira5 (7 Jan 2013 às 22:49)

David sf disse:


> Estamos num momento de caos modelístico, geralmente ocorre sempre em momentos de mudança de padrão. A 120 horas há 6 clusters (padrões) diferentes no ensemble do ECMWF, sendo que o dominante é apenas suportado por 14 perturbações (em 52, abaixo dos 30%):
> 
> http://www.ecmwf.int/samples/d/insp...t_850hpa!120!pop!od!enfo!enplot!2013010712!!/
> 
> ...



Sem dúvida, uma boa análise, simples, objectiva e realista...e que acima de tudo a maior parte dos membros consegue entender!


----------



## stormy (7 Jan 2013 às 23:03)

Para meados do mês, e pelo mês de Fevereiro a tendencia é que se desenvolva um padrão de bloqueio nas latitudes altas, com desvio para sul do ar frio polar e do jet stream.

As teleconexões estão favoraveis a que se desenvolva depois um padrão favoravel ao nosso pais..

O ENSO ligeiramente positivo ajuda a fortalecer a alta do Pacifico, a AMO+ dá energia com a qual as massas polares podem interagir, e o padrão no Atlantico sul-Brasil deverá ser favoravel á convecção na região tropical da América do Sul, rebustecendo o anticiclone Saariano e tambem o AA, que será "espremido" numa posição que nos é favoravel dada a presença de uma forte região de actividade no leste dos EUA.






*
Este padrão começa a surgir lenta mas explicitamente nos modelos:*






Este ano há peças em jogo que podem até tornar a situação para o nosso "burgo" ainda mais interessante do que a do inverno de 09/10.

-No Pacifico NW as anomlias negativas da SST empurram a região de maior actividade frontal para leste, mais proximo ao eixo Havai-Alasca.

- O ENSO+ em combinação com o parametro acima descrito fortalecem a alta do Pacifico.

-O PDO- tornam estavel a atmosfera no Pacifico oriental.

> Alta pressão do Pacifico forte sob o oeste dos EUA, força ar frio para o SE dos EUA o que reactiva a frente polar desde o Golfo á Gronelandia.

> AA de bloqueio no Atlantico central extendendo-se o bloqueio até á Islandia.

>  Ar polar maritimo a invadir a Europa NW vinda na circulação deste AA de bloqueio.

- AMO+ garante que há energia com a qual o ar polar pode interagir originando depressões.

Por outro lado, a época das chuvas na America do sul  e na AFrica do Sul em principio serão activas pois o padrão está favoravel, tal significa o fortalecimento da alta pressão Saariana e tambem gera anomalias de pressão positivas nas Caraibas, tal é favoravel á injecção de ar quente pela Costa Africana desde Cabo Verde até á Madeira, que depois encontram um ambiente favoravel para se inestabilizarem.


Tudo isto em conjunto deverá garantir uma boa 2a metade de Inverno, e talvez mesmo se extenda esta tendencia até ao inicio da Primavera.


----------



## Tempo (8 Jan 2013 às 07:41)

AA e AA


----------



## Rainstorm (8 Jan 2013 às 08:26)

Tempo disse:


> AA e AA



Mas só falam no AA agora!


----------



## Snifa (8 Jan 2013 às 09:05)

*Temperaturas vão descer 4 a 6 graus a partir de sábado*

Publicado às 08.44


Os termómetros vão registar temperaturas mínimas 4 a 6 graus abaixo da média da época a partir de sábado devido a uma massa de ar frio que vai atingir Portugal Continental, adiantou fonte do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera.

"Neste momento, existe uma tendência para que, a partir de dia 12 [sábado], se estabeleça um anticiclone no Atlântico ao largo das ilhas britânicas que vai originar um fluxo de nordeste, que transportará uma massa de ar frio em direção a Portugal Continental e também à Madeira, mas mais na direção de Portugal Continental, com as temperaturas a registar valores que poderão situar-se entre 4 a 6 graus abaixo da média para esta época do ano", disse à agência Lusa Bruno Café, do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera (IPMA).

De acordo com o meteorologista, nesta época do ano é normal que a média das temperaturas mínimas seja de zero graus no interior Norte e Centro, de 4 graus no Litoral Norte, de 7 no Litoral Centro, entre 8 a 9 graus na Região Sul e entre 4 e 5 graus no Interior Sul.

"Neste momento o que há realmente é uma tendência para que as temperaturas diminuam 4 a 6 graus, mas só quando nos aproximarmos mais do dia 12 é que teremos mais certezas", disse.

Questionado pela Lusa sobre se esta descida da temperatura pode dar origem a uma vaga de frio, Bruno Café explicou que esse é um cenário que não está excluído.

"Nós [IPMA] utilizamos a expressão 'onda de frio' quando as temperaturas registam valores abaixo dos valores da média para a época durante mais de cinco dias seguidos", explicou o meteorologista. Para já, o que sabemos é que a partir de dia 12 as temperaturas deverão estar abaixo da média para época. Pode de fato dar origem a uma onda de frio, mas ainda não podemos classificar como tal", explicou.

http://www.jn.pt/PaginaInicial/Sociedade/Interior.aspx?content_id=2981041


----------



## Reportorio (8 Jan 2013 às 09:55)

Bom dia amigos

Está a circular na internet este alerta, faz sentido?

"Esta comunicação, deve-se ao facto de que ando acompanhar uma situação, que se está a desenvolver na Estratosfera e que se irá propagar pela Troposfera, podendo afectar deste modo Toda a Europa com frio intenso e com alguma precipitação, talvez nas próximas 2/3 semanas poderemos ter uma Vaga de Frio de origem Continental e depois quem sabe uma Polar, uma vez que existirá um aumento da pressão a Norte e consecutivo bloqueio do fluxo zonal.
Assim, a partir do meio desta semana iremos assistir a uma descida gradual das temperaturas a partir de 4ªfeira (dia 09) e que depois se consolidará no próximo FDS 12/13, onde aqui existe a possibilidade de ocorrência de aguaceiros que poderão ser de neve que com sorte poderão chegar aos 600m no Domingo (13) e 2ªfeira (dia 14), caso haja precipitação. Depois um acentuado arrefecimento Nocturno com descida das temperaturas e uns dias de geadas intensas, onde as temperaturas mínimas, nalguns locais do interior poderão atingir -7/-8ºC  e no litoral poderão chegar aos 0 e -1ºC, ao passo que e as máximas poderão ter de se esforçar para passar do positivo no interior e não chegando aos dois digitos em muitas regiões próximas do Litoral, isto se as previsões se mantiverem, durando até dia 17.2


----------



## trovoadas (8 Jan 2013 às 10:28)

Por aqui ainda estou à espera de uma grande entrada Atlântica
 A ver vamos se sempre se concretiza. O GFS mostra isso acima das 240h e o ECM no fim do seu essemble às 240h também mostra essa tendência. Ainda estamos a muita distância mas parece que o cenário vai ganhando alguma consistência.
Até lá tempo monótono e apenas um arrefecimento das temperaturas a partir do fim de semana com alguns aguaceiros, essencialmente nas regiões Norte e Centro. A magnitude do arrefecimento ainda é uma incógnita a esta distância.


----------



## vitamos (8 Jan 2013 às 10:32)

Reportorio disse:


> Bom dia amigos
> 
> Está a circular na internet este alerta, faz sentido?
> 
> ...



Não se trata de um alerta oficial. (Esses são emitidos apenas pelo IPMA e Prot. Civil). Assim sendo é uma opinião válida como qualquer outra, e da responsabilidade de quem a profere.


----------



## icewoman (8 Jan 2013 às 11:22)

vitamos disse:


> Não se trata de um alerta oficial. (Esses são emitidos apenas pelo IPMA e Prot. Civil). Assim sendo é uma opinião válida como qualquer outra, e da responsabilidade de quem a profere.





Bom dia

Já agora deviam referir a fonte dessa informaçao.


----------



## Sanxito (8 Jan 2013 às 11:30)

Boas.
Também recebi essa informação por email, e o seu autor é o Mário Marques (Seringador). Alguns certamente recordam-se dele.
Cumprimentos


----------



## icewoman (8 Jan 2013 às 11:35)

Sanxito disse:


> Boas.
> Também recebi essa informação por email, e o seu autor é o Mário Marques (Seringador). Alguns certamente recordam-se dele.
> Cumprimentos






Boa tarde


Achei esta explicaçao interessante

http://espacodosol.com/blog/?p=4573


----------



## martinus (8 Jan 2013 às 12:07)

Estamos no momento mais frio do ano. Os dias estão a crescer. Parece que vem aí uns dias de chuvisco e tempo fresco. Nada como a boa Meteo Galicia para explicar a coisa em duas frases, e sem nenhuma excitação:

"Predición Medio Prazo
Comentario xeral para Galicia: 
O vindeiro período virá caracterizado polo tempo inestable, con nubes e probabilidade alta de chuvia. Para a vindeira fin de semana persisten as chuvias e descenden as temperaturas."


----------



## cova beira (8 Jan 2013 às 13:07)

para já esta entrada fria parece ser um fiasco apesar de ainda haver margem para que algumas coisas mudem, o modelo chinês é dos poucos que ainda acredita numa entrada mais favorável para Portugal







Agora que se deu o aquecimento estratosferico houve um recuo enorme por parte da previsão sazonal para janeiro, reparem na anomalia de pressão a norte inclusive na Gronelândia a acreditar neste recuo e depois de já estarmos no mês de Janeiro e isto ainda não ser ter verificado seria necessário uma mudança enorme de padrão para criar tais anomalias, isto partindo do principio que as previsôes estariam certas o que é para já uma incógnita.


----------



## Microburst (8 Jan 2013 às 14:00)

Mas é curioso esse aviso do agora IPMA na comunicação social quando no site e nas previsões a 10 dias nada se vê, pelo menos para a região da Grande Lisboa e nomeadamente no que diz respeito ao frio.


----------



## stormy (8 Jan 2013 às 14:30)

cova beira disse:


> para já esta entrada fria parece ser um fiasco apesar de ainda haver margem para que algumas coisas mudem, o modelo chinês é dos poucos que ainda acredita numa entrada mais favorável para Portugal
> 
> 
> 
> Agora que se deu o aquecimento estratosferico houve um recuo enorme por parte da previsão sazonal para janeiro, reparem na anomalia de pressão a norte inclusive na Gronelândia a acreditar neste recuo e depois de já estarmos no mês de Janeiro e isto ainda não ser ter verificado seria necessário uma mudança enorme de padrão para criar tais anomalias, isto partindo do principio que as previsôes estariam certas o que é para já uma incógnita.



Quanto á entrada fria, é dificil prever agora com consistencia a mais de uns 4 ou 5 dias...agora mais que nunca pois estamos em plena fase de transição de padrão, e os modelos é normal andarem á nora.

Quanto á mudança de padrão nos modelos sazonais, é obvio que mudou e muito!
Os modelos sazonais são corridos com dados do presente, tal como quaisquer modelos, e não teem em conta o SSW que os outros modelos estavam a prever pois esse ainda não tinha ocorrido.
Ora...a partir do momento em que o SSW começa a ocorrer, e o modelo sazonal ao ser corrido começa a ingerir os dados relativos ao SSW e isso vai faze-lo mudar imenso a previsão.

Já que falamos em sazonais...tenho estado já a pensar na sazonal de Primavera, e olhei já para alguns modelos e alguns dados das teleconexões...pode ser que seja uma Primavera activa


----------



## boneli (8 Jan 2013 às 16:48)

Esta ultima saida do GFS volta a aumentar a entrada de frio já com a ISO -4 ocupar parte Norte do território nacional e com possiblidade de chuva na madrugada de 14...dia 12 e 13 termos sob a influência da ISO 0 E -2  como possibilidade de precipitação. É pouca mas existe...


----------



## Agreste (8 Jan 2013 às 16:55)

Sobretudo no Gerês, a precipitação é muito pouca.


----------



## boneli (8 Jan 2013 às 17:08)

Agreste disse:


> Sobretudo no Gerês, a precipitação é muito pouca.



Sim subretudo nas montanhas a Norte Gerês/Barroso/Larouco e Montesinho, mas como as RUN tanto tiram como metem não arrisco a dizer muito mais e limito-me a ver saida a saida.


----------



## Agreste (8 Jan 2013 às 17:17)

Mas os principais modelos parecem ter um problema qualquer com o dia 13. Daí em diante há várias opções meteorológicas.


----------



## stormy (8 Jan 2013 às 17:33)

Finalmente começa a aparecer aquilo que dará origem a um bom temporal Atlantico lá para daqui a uma semana e pouco.

Actividade na Europa-Med, com AA ancorado mesmo a W de Pt continental, este padrão já para daqui a poucos dias poderá trazer a tal massa de ar fria e ligeiramente instavel com possibilidade de alguma neve nas terras altas:






Setas azuis e vermelhas- massas de ar.

Setas pretas- Movimento dos nucleos depressionarios mais activo...notar que as depressões se orbitam, arrastando mais ar frio em conjunto desde a Russia, e ao mesmo tempo puxando ar Atlantico e Africao pelo sul.

A cor de vinho- Posição do A.



Este padrão vai "apurar" durante uns dias..gerando tempo fresco por Pt continental.

Sucede que a coisa ao apurar vai tomando uns contornos interessantes..







Á medida que a região polar se torna mais bloqueada ( visivel nas cartas aos 500hpa), e o AA se vai edificando aqui sobre a PI, surgem dois grande fluxos dominantes, um de ar frio pela Europa e outro de ar quente de origem tropical...

E estas coisas geralmente significam algo de muito simples....onde o ar frio entra em força, as depressões morrem devido á falta de ar quente...onde o ar quente entra em força, as depressões morrem ( ""morrem"") por falta de ar frio...e no final o AA que estava entre ambas relaxa pois toda a circulação do jet enfraquece momentaneamente com a morte das depressões.

Nesse momento a barreira entre as massas de ar quebra, e ambas começam a interagir, originando algo como isto:







E surpresa surpresa...os ensembles em geral concordam:






Em principio esta tendencia de médio/longo prazo deverá manter-se pois os modelos teem tido algumas saidas a apontar para isto, e agora com as 12z o GFS tomou mais consistencia...esperemos pelo ECM...mas de resto é um cenário lógico que já se passou no passado pelo que se pode afirmar com alguma segurança que será mais ou menos esta a tendencia para os ultimos 10 dias de Janeiro...situação perturbada de W com bastante frio a vir da Europa e bastante calor a vir de SW.


----------



## Ricardo Martins (8 Jan 2013 às 17:59)

stormy disse:


> ...situação perturbada de W com bastante frio a vir da Europa e bastante calor a vir de SW.



Segundo o pouco que percebo da matéria, será caso para esperar eventos de magnitude um pouco mais elevada do que esperamos para esta época correcto? Teremos um cenário complectamente diferente do ano anterior (seca severa)?


----------



## Agreste (8 Jan 2013 às 18:02)

Especulando pode ser esse o caso. De momento temos chuva amanhã a norte e centro e uma descida de temperaturas relevante no fim de semana.


----------



## Aurélio (8 Jan 2013 às 19:33)

Sim, pois é muito interessante sem dúvida esse SSW mas o facto é nada de interessante desceu das 240 horas e daqui a nada existe a mesma conversa á uma semana, este cenário de bloqueio em latitudes altas tem sempre um enorme grau de volatilidade !


----------



## cova beira (8 Jan 2013 às 19:50)

esta saída do europeu é muito boa, a união das altas pressões a norte.





estes mapas fazem lembrar 2009/ 2010 

mas para já o melhor é aguardar até porque o gfs e seus emsembles não parecem muito convencidos que isto aconteça.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (8 Jan 2013 às 21:02)

Os dados estão lançados, há modelos muito bons!
















Outros menos bons!





















Estamos como sempre no fio da navalha, temos de aguardar mais alguns dias para peceber melhor para que lado irá pender o AA! 

Para já o diagrama GEFS para um ponto de Tras os Montes, não tá mau!






Venha a RUN 18Z!


----------



## David sf (8 Jan 2013 às 21:30)

Entretanto, amanhã regressa a chuva ao Norte e Centro do país, e que deverá durar até ao fim do dia de quinta-feira. A avaliar pela previsão dos melhores modelos, as zonas mais afectadas serão o Litoral Norte e a Grande Lisboa:

ECMWF:






GFS:






WRF (MeteoGalicia):


----------



## David sf (8 Jan 2013 às 21:34)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Para já o diagrama GEFS para um ponto de Tras os Montes, não tá mau!



Há muitas perturbações do ensemble do GFS a meterem uma entrada fria importante no início da semana que vem, nesta run das 12z são quase metade, o que traduz uma evolução muito positiva em relação às saídas anteriores, quando só havia 1 ou 2 perturbações a mostrarem um cenário muito frio.

O longo prazo também tem melhorado muito, cada vez mais consolidada a presença de um anticiclone forte a norte.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (8 Jan 2013 às 21:35)

Monica Lopez na TVE1 esteve agora muito bem! Explicou tudo e com muita cautela pois os modelos não se colocam de acordo!






Mostraram imagens de hoje da Grécia e Turquia... Nevou em Atenas! Amanhã Atenas terá uma máxima 1ºC e mínima de -2ºC! Muito bom!

Desculpem o off, mas como muito se falou aqui na Grécia... Só para confirmar que o que se previa aconteceu!


----------



## Rainstorm (8 Jan 2013 às 21:58)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Monica Lopez na TVE1 esteve agora muito bem! Explicou tudo e com muita cautela pois os modelos não se colocam de acordo!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Onde posso ver esse video ou fotos?


----------



## cactus (9 Jan 2013 às 01:32)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Monica Lopez na TVE1 esteve agora muito bem! Explicou tudo e com muita cautela pois os modelos não se colocam de acordo!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Flaviense21 ora nem mais !


----------



## Agreste (9 Jan 2013 às 10:44)

Pouca neve para a manhã de domingo... à volta dos 800 metros...
















Sobre a Grécia há realmente muito frio só que a precipitação é quase nenhuma...


----------



## ferreira5 (9 Jan 2013 às 12:25)

Validez: sábado, 12 enero 2013 de 0 a 24 horas (oficial)
Predicción

MUY NUBOSO EN GALICIA Y ASTURIAS, CON CHUBASCOS DEBILES A
MODERADOS, QUE PODRIAN SER LOCALMENTE PERSISTENTES E IR
ACOMPANADOS DE TORMENTA EN ZONAS DEL LITORAL. NUBOSO EN EL
CANTABRICO, ALTO EBRO, PIRINEOS OCCIDENTALES Y CASTILLA Y LEON,
CON LLUVIAS O CHUBASCOS DEBILES, LOCALMENTE MODERADOS,
OCASIONALMENTE CON TORMENTA EN EL CANTABRICO. INTERVALOS NUBOSOS
EN EL RESTO DE LA PENINSULA Y EN BALEARES, CON POSIBILIDAD DE
LLUVIAS O CHUBASCOS DEBILES DISPERSOS, SOLO DESCARTABLES EN LAS
COMUNIDADES LEVANTINAS, CANARIAS, SUR DE ANDALUCIA Y DE CATALUNA
Y SURESTE DE ARAGON, ZONAS EN LAS QUE PREDOMINARAN LOS CIELOS
POCO NUBOSOS.


COTA DE NIEVE EN LA PENINSULA: 900M BAJANDO A 700 EN EL NORTE Y
1200M BAJANDO A 900 EN LOS SISTEMAS CENTRAL E IBERICO.


TEMPERATURAS DIURNAS EN LIGERO A MODERADO DESCENSO EN LA MITAD
NORTE PENINSULAR. NOCTURNAS EN LIGERO A MODERADO DESCENSO EN EL
TERCIO ORIENTAL PENINSULAR Y BALEARES. POCOS CAMBIOS EN CANARIAS.


VIENTO DE COMPONENTE W: MODERADO CON INTERVALOS DE FUERTE EN EL
CANTABRICO Y LITORAL DE ALBORAN, Y FLOJO A MODERADO EN EL RESTO
DE LA PENINSULA Y EN BALEARES. DE COMPONENTE E FLOJO A MODERADO
EN CANARIAS.


Predicción

VALIDA PARA LOS DIAS 13 AL 17 DE ENERO DE 2013

CONTINUARA LA NUBOSIDAD ABUNDANTE CON PRECIPITACIONES DEBILES A
MODERADAS EN EL EXTREMO NORTE PENINSULAR. DE FORMA MAS DEBIL Y
DISPERSA Y CON MENOR PROBABILIDAD CUANTO MAS HACIA EL SUR Y HACIA
EL ESTE, SE DARAN TAMBIEN EN EL RESTO DE LA PENINSULA Y BALEARES,
DE MODO QUE EN EL LITORAL DE LEVANTE Y EN EL SUR DE ANDALUCIA LO
MAS PROBABLE ES QUE NO LAS HAYA Y PUEDA ESTAR POCO NUBOSO. EN
CANARIAS, PREDOMINARAN LOS INTERVALOS NUBOSOS EN EL NORTE DE LAS
ISLAS, SIENDO PROBABLES LAS PRECIPITACIONES DEBILES EN LAS DE
MAYOR RELIEVE.


LA COTA DE NIEVE SE MANTENDRA BASTANTE BAJA LA MAYOR PARTE DEL
PERIODO, PUDIENDO PRODUCIRSE NEVADAS INCLUSO POR DEBAJO DE LOS
600M, SOBRE TODO EN EL NORTE PENINSULAR.


LAS TEMPERATURAS TENDERAN A BAJAR EN LA PENINSULA Y BALEARES,
GENERALIZANDOSE LAS HELADAS EN ZONAS DE INTERIOR DE LA MITAD
NORTE PENINSULAR.


SERAN PROBABLES LOS INTERVALOS DE VIENTO FUERTE EN ZONAS DEL
NORESTE PENINSULAR, MENORCA Y MELILLA.

Fonte: AEMET


----------



## algarvio1980 (9 Jan 2013 às 12:34)

Fantásticas saídas do GFS hoje, tirou tudinho, tirou as depressões acima de 240 horas, como seria lógico há uma semana que esse cenário era sempre acima das 240 horas. Certo é que os modelos vão sempre adiando e nunca se concretiza já é hábito e então o GFS anda todo louco e não acerta uma. O melhor é seguir o ECM, sem dúvida o melhor modelo e sem devaneios. 



> *Previsão para sábado, 12.janeiro.2013*
> 
> Céu geralmente muito nublado, com abertas no Baixo Alentejo
> e Algarve.
> ...


----------



## Agreste (9 Jan 2013 às 12:39)

Todos estão a ter problemas com o dia 13. Por ex, para Vila de Rei a dispersão é bastante grande.


----------



## trovoadas (9 Jan 2013 às 12:46)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Fantásticas saídas do GFS hoje, tirou tudinho, tirou as depressões acima de 240 horas, como seria lógico há uma semana que esse cenário era sempre acima das 240 horas. Certo é que os modelos vão sempre adiando e nunca se concretiza já é hábito e então o GFS anda todo louco e não acerta uma. O melhor é seguir o ECM, sem dúvida o melhor modelo e sem devaneios.



Sim o GFS muda de previsão como quem muda de camisa mas também não é a run das 6Z que é a mais incerta?
No entanto também já não acredito naquelas entradas Atlânticas "fantabulásticas" do GFS, e o certo é que tem sido sempre a adiar. O certo para já é que a haver alguma coisa de especial será mais a norte, pelo menos até dia 20 deste mês. O anticiclone aqui a sudoeste/sul demora a dar tréguas.


----------



## Rainstorm (9 Jan 2013 às 13:10)

trovoadas disse:


> Sim o GFS muda de previsão como quem muda de camisa mas também não é a run das 6Z que é a mais incerta?
> No entanto também já não acredito naquelas entradas Atlânticas "fantabulásticas" do GFS, e o certo é que tem sido sempre a adiar. O certo para já é que a haver alguma coisa de especial será mais a norte, pelo menos até dia 20 deste mês. O anticiclone aqui a sudoeste/sul demora a dar tréguas.




Pois se calhar só mesmo para Fevereiro veremos mais animação da parte do Atlântico


----------



## miguel (9 Jan 2013 às 13:11)

Foi apenas uma saída!!!!!!! acredito mais que volte a meter essa depressão a partir de 18/19 do que o AA!!

Quanto a falada vaga de frio pela comunicação social ontem nem comento!! ridículo!! vai fazer uns dois dias mais frescos apenas!


----------



## Snifa (9 Jan 2013 às 13:19)

Pelas previsões, Sábado poderá ser um bom dia para ver neve aqui no Norte, vou ver se dou um salto a Pitões das Júnias  no Gerês e a Montalegre, é bem provável ver nevar naquelas zonas.

Quanto aos modelos, de facto o GFS mudou imenso a longo prazo, como já disseram o ECMWF  parece ser um modelo mais estável e assertivo, não acredito que não tenhamos animação a partir do meio do mês, e a meu ver irá ser sob a forma de entradas atlânticas, depressões, frentes e pós frontais com aguaceiros, neve, trovoadas...


----------



## ferreira5 (9 Jan 2013 às 13:20)

Para já é melhor ver o que se vai passar no fim-de-semana...por isso é que eu nunca acredito em previsões sazonais...


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (9 Jan 2013 às 13:33)

não tenham ilusões está a acontecer o mesmo do ano passado, sempre a adiar , sempre a adiar.
estamos condenados ao Anticiclone seja verão, seja inverno


----------



## boneli (9 Jan 2013 às 13:47)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> não tenham ilusões está a acontecer o mesmo do ano passado, sempre a adiar , sempre a adiar.
> estamos condenados ao Anticiclone seja verão, seja inverno






Não ha comparação possivel do ano passado com este ano....acho eu! Como é possivel comparar um ano ( como do ano passado) onde nesta altura toda a gente gemia por não haver água....era incêndos por tudo quanto era lado em que pouco choveu, com este ano que já choveu bastante?
Vamos ser rasoàveis!
A não ser que estejas a referir ai ao Alentejo que não sei se o ano passado está a ser como este ano!


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (9 Jan 2013 às 13:53)

aqui em Janeiro do ano passado tivemos até dia 9 0mm de precipitação, este mês temos até ao momento temos 1mm, grande parte resultante da humidade.
em Dezembro de 2011 as poucas frentes que afectaram o país atingiram essencialmente o norte, este Dezembro passou-se o mesmo 
portanto as diferenças até ao momento são quase inexistentes e de acordo com as previsões vai continua tudo igual, sempre com as altas pressões a impedirem que chova decentemente no sul do país.
Ainda ontem algumas pessoas comentavam que já tiveram de começar a regar as pequenas hortas.


----------



## boneli (9 Jan 2013 às 13:57)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> aqui o Janeiro do ano passado tivemos até dia 9 0mm de precipitação, este mês temos até ao momento temos 1mm, grande parte resultante da humidade.
> em Dezembro de 2011 as poucas frentes que afectaram o país atingiram essencialmente o norte este Dezembro passou-se o mesmo
> portanto as diferenças até ao momento são quase inexistentes e de acordo com as previsão vai continua tudo igual, sempre com as altas pressões a impedirem que chova decentemente no sul do país.
> Ainda ontem algumas pessoas comentavam que já tiveram de começar a regar as pequenas hortas.




Ok é como digo..se estas a referir ao Alentejo nem digo nada porque não tenho dados para comparar este ano com o ano passado e se o dizes...aqui apesar de não ter dados precebe-se logo que este ano tem sido razoável no meu ponto de vista. Mas pode ser que por ai as coisas melhorem!!


----------



## dlourenco (9 Jan 2013 às 13:58)

O IPMA prevê animação para a zona da Serra da Estrela, mas como acontece quase sempre essas mínimas e máximas vão subir estrondosamente...


----------



## vitamos (9 Jan 2013 às 14:23)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> aqui em Janeiro do ano passado tivemos até dia 9 0mm de precipitação, este mês temos até ao momento temos 1mm, grande parte resultante da humidade.
> em Dezembro de 2011 as poucas frentes que afectaram o país atingiram essencialmente o norte, este Dezembro passou-se o mesmo
> portanto as diferenças até ao momento são quase inexistentes e de acordo com as previsões vai continua tudo igual, sempre com as altas pressões a impedirem que chova decentemente no sul do país.
> Ainda ontem algumas pessoas comentavam que já tiveram de começar a regar as pequenas hortas.



É preciso estar francamente desatento para fazer uma afirmação destas

-Em Novembro de 2012 caiu na zona do alentejo nada mais nada menos do que perto de 400% de chuva em relação á normal. foi a zona do país com maior percentagem em todo o território de Portugal Continental.

- Em Dezembro de 2012 a precipitação foi ligeiramente inferior á normal.

- Em 2011 o território estava em seca na quase totalidade. Este ano está em situação de chuva fraca.

- Comparar 9 dias de um mês, é algo que me vou escusar a comentar...

Onde estão as semelhanças?


----------



## Agreste (9 Jan 2013 às 14:30)

dlourenco disse:


> O IPMA prevê animação para a zona da Serra da Estrela, mas como acontece quase sempre essas mínimas e máximas vão subir estrondosamente...



Depende sempre do vento. A precipitação se ocorrer será esporádica. Mas vamos voltar a norte na 2ª feira, portanto a sensação de frio vai ser intensa. O resto da semana está totalmente em aberto. Não se sabe o que irá acontecer...


----------



## Mamede (9 Jan 2013 às 16:07)

Eu sei pouco, mas do que vejo a zona de Arraiolos, o ano passado por esta altura não havia verde nenhum, este ano tenho lodo à porta de casa.
Também há varios anos que não acontecia chover vários dias seguidos e chegou a ser ininterrupto (por altura de meados de  Dezembro)


----------



## Agreste (9 Jan 2013 às 16:24)

A perspectiva a sul é bem pior. Temos água mas é superficial. Alguns centímetros abaixo há pó. 

Parece que podemos ter uns dias de geada moderada na próxima semana. Mudança muito relevante de massas de ar.


----------



## boneli (9 Jan 2013 às 16:27)

Alguem me pode tirar uma duvida?
Estive a ver os modelos e pelo que entendi a partir do dia 14 ha uma grande divergência principalmente relativo à chuva. Pelo que entendi a partir do dia 14 o GFS dá um interregno e o ECM dá chuva para 14, 15, 16 e 17.
Estou correto?


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (9 Jan 2013 às 17:10)

Sim está correcto!
O GFS prevê um período frio e o ECM um período chuvoso


----------



## fishisco (9 Jan 2013 às 17:11)

frio + chuva= neve em abundancia!!! uma semana de férias forçadas devido a neve vinha mesmo a calhar


----------



## ferreira5 (9 Jan 2013 às 17:17)

Eu acho que a partir de dia 13 continua tudo muito incerto e isso nota-se no diagrama de "ensembles"...


----------



## Agreste (9 Jan 2013 às 17:59)

Se o modelo europeu continuar no caminho desta manhã teremos os 2 principais modelos a desenharem caminhos muito diferentes.


----------



## Aurélio (9 Jan 2013 às 18:15)

Este é o resumo de Outubro, Novembro e Dezembro dos dois ultimos anos:

2011:




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


2012:




Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Tirem as vossas conclusões. Do meu posto de vista está identico ao ano passado nas regiões Norte e litoral Centro e algo mais acima, eu diria, uns 100 mm acima do ano passado em toda a zona centro e leste do sul do país.
Por isso penso que a diferença entre o ano passado e este ano encontra-se no mês em que ocorreu a precipitação no norte do país, enquanto que a sul traduz-se essencialmente no facto de este ano o mês de Novembro as zonas referidas terem tido cerca de de 200 a 300% do normal, face a 2011 que teve 150%, daí os tais 100 mm a mais, mais coisa menos coisa !
Portanto eu suma eu considero que em termos de precipitação temos mais ou menos o mesmo a Norte e mais a sul !

Portanto imaginando que teriamos agora o cenário idêntico ao ano passado daqui para a frente, até agora o cenário é muito menos gravoso face ao ano passado.
Em termos de período chuvoso creio quer idêntico ao ano passado no que toca ao sul do país !


----------



## Aurélio (9 Jan 2013 às 18:17)

Agreste disse:


> Se o modelo europeu continuar no caminho desta manhã teremos os 2 principais modelos a desenharem caminhos muito diferentes.



Isso tem tudo a ver com o dia 13, é aí que o GFS começa a descarrilar para um grande período seco ou um grande período chuvoso.


----------



## AnDré (9 Jan 2013 às 18:41)

Aurélio disse:


> Tirem as vossas conclusões. Do meu posto de vista está identico ao ano passado nas regiões Norte e litoral Centro e algo mais acima, eu diria, uns 100 mm acima do ano passado em toda a zona centro e leste do sul do país.



Aurélio, 100mm numa região onde o normal anual são 500mm, é uma enorme diferença.

Mas ficam as diferenças:

2011





2012


----------



## Aurélio (9 Jan 2013 às 18:51)

AnDré disse:


> Aurélio, 100mm numa região onde o normal anual são 500mm, é uma enorme diferença.
> 
> Mas ficam as diferenças:
> 
> ...


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (9 Jan 2013 às 18:58)

O ECM na run das 12h mantém o cenário de chuva:


----------



## Agreste (9 Jan 2013 às 21:32)

Não estou totalmente convencido disso.

A onda 1 já atingiu o seu máximo...







A onda 2 está em progresso...






e a onda 3 também está em progresso...






o vento zonal está em inversão momentânea... ainda não estamos a ver os efeitos de tudo isto na desagregação do vórtice polar. 






Tudo isto pode ser uma treta e não acontecer nada mas reparem nas isobaras que se retorcem a 100hPa no longo prazo... não as vemos mas terão de aparecer altas pressões no atlântico norte. Não pode ser um anticiclone raquítico de 1025mb como aparece nos modelos...


----------



## trovoadas (9 Jan 2013 às 22:26)

Aurélio disse:


> AnDré disse:
> 
> 
> > Aurélio, 100mm numa região onde o normal anual são 500mm, é uma enorme diferença.
> ...


----------



## c.bernardino (9 Jan 2013 às 23:42)

trovoadas disse:


> Aurélio disse:
> 
> 
> > Em relação a Dezembro, o mês não foi assim tão mau, aliás foi até bastante razoável tirando aqui o litoral Algarvio(Sotavento no geral) e o interior do Baixo Alentejo.
> ...


----------



## boneli (10 Jan 2013 às 00:17)

O GFS já começa a ir ao encontro do ECM pelo menos ao nivel de chuva para dia 16,17 e 18.
Quanto ao fim de semana acredito sinceramente que o elemento branco vai nos fazer uma visita aqui para as serras do costume com a cota a poder baixar no 13 á noite até os 600 metros..isto na melhor das prespectivas. Basta haver frio para tal e acredito que vai haver e precipitação que é o mais dificil de se arranjar mas há essa possibilidade.

Caro Ferreira pode ser que tenha uma surpresa!!!

Vamos ver


----------



## MSantos (10 Jan 2013 às 01:40)

boneli disse:


> O GFS já começa a ir ao encontro do ECM pelo menos ao nivel de chuva para dia 16,17 e 18.
> Quanto ao fim de semana acredito sinceramente que o elemento branco vai nos fazer uma visita aqui para as serras do costume com a cota a poder baixar no 13 á noite até os 600 metros..isto na melhor das prespectivas. Basta haver frio para tal e acredito que vai haver e precipitação que é o mais dificil de se arranjar mas há essa possibilidade.
> 
> Caro Ferreira pode ser que tenha uma surpresa!!!
> ...



Aqui em Bragança estamos atentos!!

Mas parece-me que a precipitação não será muita e estará desfasada em relação ao frio, mas continuaremos a acompanhar os modelos e mais perto teremos mais certezas.


----------



## ferreira5 (10 Jan 2013 às 07:34)

boneli disse:


> O GFS já começa a ir ao encontro do ECM pelo menos ao nivel de chuva para dia 16,17 e 18.
> Quanto ao fim de semana acredito sinceramente que o elemento branco vai nos fazer uma visita aqui para as serras do costume com a cota a poder baixar no 13 á noite até os 600 metros..isto na melhor das prespectivas. Basta haver frio para tal e acredito que vai haver e precipitação que é o mais dificil de se arranjar mas há essa possibilidade.
> 
> Caro Ferreira pode ser que tenha uma surpresa!!!
> ...



Assim espero...mas sem dúvida que o fim-de-semana será de expectativa!


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (10 Jan 2013 às 07:51)

O GFS carrega no frio, o ECM continua a prever chuva embora já menos para estes lados....


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (10 Jan 2013 às 10:40)

Na run das 6h o GFS cola-se ao ECM e afasta o cenário de frio e coloca vários dias seguidos de chuva


----------



## stormy (10 Jan 2013 às 11:22)

Os modelos enfraqueceram o bloqueio/circulação meridional, e mesmo o vortice polar troposférico parece estar a aguentar bem..por agora...

Ao enfraquecerem o bloqueio houve um retrocesso nos cenários mais espetaculares...mesmo assim *acho muito provavel que haja condições para um periodo razoavel de fluxos perturbados de W com bastante chuva, especialmente a norte do Tejo.
*
*Quanto aos modelos propriamente ditos, o GFS06z a colar-se ao ECMWF00z/12z não costuma ser bom sinal...geralmente significa que o ECMWF está a falhar em qualquer coisa*


De resto, boas prespectivas no longo prazo com a manutenção de NAO/AO- e caos absoluto na estratosfera.
Com tempo o caos estratosférico passará para a troposfera, e em principio mesmo que agora os proximos 10 dias não sejam tão bons quanto esperavamos, o que virá deverá compensar


----------



## Umberto (10 Jan 2013 às 11:30)

stormy disse:


> Os modelos enfraqueceram o bloqueio/circulação meridional, e mesmo o vortice polar troposférico parece estar a aguentar bem..por agora...
> 
> Ao enfraquecerem o bloqueio houve um retrocesso nos cenários mais espetaculares...mesmo assim *acho muito provavel que haja condições para um periodo razoavel de fluxos perturbados de W com bastante chuva, especialmente a norte do Tejo.
> *
> ...



Concretizando, quais os efeitos que o caos estratosférico poderá produzir na troposfera e por conseguinte em possíveis eventos?


----------



## ferreira5 (10 Jan 2013 às 12:28)

David sf disse:


> Estamos num momento de caos modelístico, geralmente ocorre sempre em momentos de mudança de padrão. A 120 horas há 6 clusters (padrões) diferentes no ensemble do ECMWF, sendo que o dominante é apenas suportado por 14 perturbações (em 52, abaixo dos 30%):
> 
> http://www.ecmwf.int/samples/d/insp...t_850hpa!120!pop!od!enfo!enplot!2013010712!!/
> 
> ...



Continuo a achar que o David sf, continua com toda a razão nesta análise e os modelos continuam um pouco desorientados pelo factor que ele referiu!


----------



## ferreira5 (10 Jan 2013 às 17:57)

Parece-me que o GFS está claramente a ceder para o ECMWF nesta última Run (12Z)...ainda bem!


----------



## Santos (10 Jan 2013 às 18:08)

ferreira5 disse:


> Parece-me que o GFS está claramente a ceder para o ECMWF nesta última Run (12Z)...ainda bem!



A noite de 13 parece ser uma noite excelente para o amigo Ferreira !
Temos percipitação, T500hPa e T850hPa com algum frio e também o potencial parece existir
PS Não se esqueça das fotos


----------



## ferreira5 (10 Jan 2013 às 18:14)

Santos disse:


> A noite de 13 parece ser uma noite excelente para o amigo Ferreira !
> Temos percipitação, T500hPa e T850hPa com algum frio e também o potencial parece existir
> PS Não se esqueça das fotos



Cá estaram com todo o gosto! Desde que se confirme!


----------



## Santos (10 Jan 2013 às 18:41)

ferreira5 disse:


> Cá estaram com todo o gosto! Desde que se confirme!



Esperemos, pois com a votalidade modelística, tudo pode acontecer ....
ou 8 ou 80 !


----------



## ferreira5 (10 Jan 2013 às 18:48)

Santos disse:


> Esperemos, pois com a votalidade modelística, tudo pode acontecer ....
> ou 8 ou 80 !



Sim...prefiro não me entusiasmar muito...


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (10 Jan 2013 às 18:50)

o ECM já começa a cortar na precipitação, já se está a ver que aqui não vai chover nada de jeito


----------



## Rainstorm (10 Jan 2013 às 20:03)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> o ECM já começa a cortar na precipitação, já se está a ver que aqui não vai chover nada de jeito



Acho que até o cenário de chuva está a se desvanecer, ficando só tempo fresco e mais seco.


----------



## Mário Barros (10 Jan 2013 às 20:46)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> o ECM já começa a cortar na precipitação, já se está a ver que aqui não vai chover nada de jeito





Rainstorm disse:


> Acho que até o cenário de chuva está a se desvanecer, ficando só tempo fresco e mais seco.



Só temos que aceitar aquilo que o tempo nos dá, não vale a pena chorar por aquilo que ele não nos quererá dar ou dá, temos que aceitar as coisas como elas são. Esta novela do põe frio e tira frio, chega a precipitação pra esquerda e depois vai pra direita é tão velha que já chateia, os modelos são mesmo assim, prometem alhos e bugalhos e depois só se tem cebolas. Aceitem as coisas como elas são, é melhor pra todos .


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (10 Jan 2013 às 21:28)

Olhando o diagrama para Bragança por exemplo, até me parece que vêm aí tempos animados! Ainda tudo pode acontecer... não há nada a fazer... olho nos modelos! 







Pelo menos não vejo ISO´s +10ºC! Já não é mau!


----------



## Charlie Moreira (10 Jan 2013 às 22:13)

ca vou eu para mais uma investida para os lados do geres neste fim de semana na esperança de ver neve!

qual sera o melhor dia para ir a pitoes das junias? sabado ou domingo?? ja que vou ficar o fim de semana no geres a 500 M de altitude


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (10 Jan 2013 às 22:25)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> ca vou eu para mais uma investida para os lados do geres neste fim de semana na esperança de ver neve!
> 
> qual sera o melhor dia para ir a pitoes das junias? sabado ou domingo?? ja que vou ficar o fim de semana no geres a 500 M de altitude



Na TVG, a meteogalicia falou que a cota pode descer aos 500m... na madrugada de sábado a domingo!

"Ceos anubrados con chuvascos que localmente poden vir acompañados de sarabia e aparato eléctrico. Cota de neve en descenso, *quedando por debaixo dos 700 metros na madrugada do domingo*."

Por via das dúvidas sobe mais um pouco se puderes!  Haja preci!


----------



## Aurélio (10 Jan 2013 às 22:39)

Nós cá em baixo já nos vamos habituando a invernos mais secos, ano sim, ano sim, começo mesmo a acreditar que os Inverno estão a mudar por estas bandas, mas que fazer quem manda é a atmosfera, mas geralmente Inverno seco, Primavera molhada por isso ... é preciso é tranquilidade !


----------



## ferreira5 (10 Jan 2013 às 22:45)

Parece que as coisas estão animar, pelo menos para o Norte, vê-se frio e chuva no horizonte próximo e menos proximo, realmente parece que se visualiza uma mudança de padrão tal como o Stormy tem vindo a anunciar, irá começar o Inverno?


----------



## Rainstorm (10 Jan 2013 às 22:55)

ferreira5 disse:


> Parece que as coisas estão animar, pelo menos para o Norte, vê-se frio e chuva no horizonte próximo e menos proximo, realmente parece que se visualiza uma mudança de padrão tal como o Stormy tem vindo a anunciar, irá começar o Inverno?



Pois mas precisamos que seja em todo o continente e não só no norte!!


----------



## ferreira5 (10 Jan 2013 às 22:59)

Rainstorm disse:


> Pois mas precisamos que seja em todo o continente e não só no norte!!



Sim conforme vamos descendo o cenário torna-se bastante menos favorável...mas quem sabe se a mudança não começa pelo Norte e vai avançando até ao extremo Sul do país nomeadamente o Algarve, que pelo o que me parece para já é mesmo o menos contemplado...


----------



## trovoadas (11 Jan 2013 às 01:52)

Não estou a ver grandes mudanças para já. Só se me garantirem que este cenário é ainda muito "indigesto" para os modelos. 
Já só estou a contar com a última semana do mês. Parece que há ali uma janela de hipótese... mas também tenho assistido, nos últimos dias, a um empurra para a frente dessa mesma hipótese.

Já agora o anticiclone que anda por aqui a pairar a oeste, e que teima em não sair dali é o nosso amigo anticiclone doas Açores?


----------



## dlourenco (11 Jan 2013 às 11:44)

A probabilidade de vermos neve a cotas próximas de zero é residual ?


----------



## vitamos (11 Jan 2013 às 11:48)

dlourenco disse:


> A probabilidade de vermos neve a cotas próximas de zero é residual ?



Pelo menos até ao médio prazo essa hipótese é praticamente nula.


----------



## Mário Barros (11 Jan 2013 às 11:50)

*Fim-de-semana vai ser de muito frio, mas dentro da média*


> O meteorologista Ricardo Tavares disse hoje que as temperaturas mínimas não vão descer abaixo da média para a época como tinha sido anunciado mas adiantou que alguns distritos do continente vão estar ser afectados pela agitação marítima.
> 
> Em declarações hoje à agência Lusa, o meteorologista Ricardo Tavares, adiantou que os termómetros afinal não vão registar temperaturas mínimas 4 a 6 graus abaixo da média para a época a partir de sábado devido a uma massa de ar frio como havia sido avançado no início da semana.
> 
> ...



Afinal não vem lá assim tanto frio. Asneirada corrigida.


----------



## Agreste (11 Jan 2013 às 11:55)

Talvez não seja preciso ir ao Gerês para ver neve. Aqueles 600 metros são bastante prováveis apesar da precipitação ser pouca.


----------



## algarvio1980 (11 Jan 2013 às 12:15)

O ECM está mesmo apetitoso para o final da run, já o GFS nem por isso.

GFS







ECM






A ver quem mete mais água.


----------



## Aurélio (11 Jan 2013 às 13:09)

*Algarvio1980*
Cada post que escreveste hoje foi uma desilusão que eu tive, fonix, eu a pensar que podia vir chuva e afinal o que temos um super-hiper-mega AA, embora no ECM haja por ali uma frente moribunda entre dois anticiclones !

Nas 240 horas do ECM surge uma corrente bem fria vinda de leste ... e era isso que falavas, já te rendeste Algarvio1980 ?


----------



## stormy (11 Jan 2013 às 14:00)

Já tinha dito antes...não venham na conversa do ECMWF porque o unico modelo a segui-lo é o GFS06/18z, e isso geralmente é sinal de asneira por parte do ECMWF.

Quando o GFS06/18z segue o ECMWF basicamente significa que há falhas no ECMWF porque o GFS06/18z é corrido com menos dados e dados mais imprecisos.

Por outro lado, o GEM, que se tem imposto bem nos ultimos meses como o 3º melhor, está a seguir o GFS12/00z...e eu acho que o contexto sinoptico do GEM e do GFS12/00z é mais lógico que o do ECMWF.
Nomeadamente devido á injecção de ar bem quente que vai ocorrer pelo Atlantico central, que o mais certo é alimentar uma familia de ciclogeneses que daria num fluxo perturbado de W/NW por Pt continetal com possivel evento em cut-off.

Quanto á historia da AO e do SSW, mantem-se tudo favoravel a um periodo de maior actividade por Pt e pela Europa em Geral...mas tem havido algum adiar por parte dos modelos...no entanto acredito que isto vai animar..é uma questão de esperar mais uns dias.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (11 Jan 2013 às 14:04)

Não acredito nessa animação, já o ano passado foi sempre a adiar


----------



## Paula (11 Jan 2013 às 14:23)

Boas tardes 

Aos mais entendidos na matéria pergunto: existe alguma hipótese do elemento branco aparecer pelos lados do Santuário do Sameiro (perto dos 575mts de altitude) ?


----------



## boneli (11 Jan 2013 às 14:39)

Paula disse:


> Boas tardes
> 
> Aos mais entendidos na matéria pergunto: existe alguma hipótese do elemento branco aparecer pelos lados do Santuário do Sameiro (perto dos 575mts de altitude) ?



Eu queria...a acontecer vai ser no limite! Acho que no Sábado à noite é a melhor altura para isso acontecer, mas pelo que vejo nos modelos aqui para a nossa Zona a cota poderá baixar aos 700 e para Trás os Montes pode descer aos 500/600 metros, mas isto é tudo muito probabilidade! Vamos ver o desenrolar das coisas....esta análise basei-se apenas no GFS! 
Mas uma coisa é certa o IM diz que a cota pode descer aos 600/800 metros por isso....


----------



## xes (11 Jan 2013 às 14:40)

O GFS mete cota de neve nos 700m para a serra da freita, espero bem que neve la alguma coisa, nem que seja perto dos 1000m


----------



## Paula (11 Jan 2013 às 14:50)

boneli disse:


> Eu queria...a acontecer vai ser no limite! Acho que no Sábado à noite é a melhor altura para isso acontecer, mas pelo que vejo nos modelos aqui para a nossa Zona a cota poderá baixar aos 700 e para Trás os Montes pode descer aos 500/600 metros, mas isto é tudo muito probabilidade! Vamos ver o desenrolar das coisas....esta análise basei-se apenas no GFS!
> Mas uma coisa é certa o IM diz que a cota pode descer aos 600/800 metros por isso....



Estava pensar dar lá um salto domingo de manhã, mas parece que não terei muita sorte. 
Mais oportunidades irão aparecer, de certeza.


----------



## Agreste (11 Jan 2013 às 15:09)

No Sameiro e na Penha em Guimarães o mais provável é ter uma chuva gelada, sem neve. 

Mas na Serra da Arga no Alto do Espinheiro talvez já dê...


----------



## james (11 Jan 2013 às 15:25)

Paula disse:


> Boas tardes
> 
> Aos mais entendidos na matéria pergunto: existe alguma hipótese do elemento branco aparecer pelos lados do Santuário do Sameiro (perto dos 575mts de altitude) ?



No já mítico dia 9 de janeiro de 2009  , lembro -me que no dia anterior o IM previa queda de neve acima dos 600 metros e depois nevou à cota zero . 
Podemos sempre sonhar . . .


----------



## fishisco (11 Jan 2013 às 15:38)

james disse:


> No já mítico dia 9 de janeiro de 2009  , lembro -me que no dia anterior o IM previa queda de neve acima dos 600 metros e depois nevou à cota zero .
> Podemos sempre sonhar . . .



e em 9 de janeiro de 2010, foram as últimas vezes que vi nevar na minha terra (Celorico de Basto)... já agora alguem me sabe dizer como eu vejo a que altitude moro?


----------



## Agreste (11 Jan 2013 às 15:40)

james disse:


> No já mítico dia 9 de janeiro de 2009  , lembro -me que no dia anterior o IM previa queda de neve acima dos 600 metros e depois nevou à cota zero .
> Podemos sempre sonhar . . .



O IM previa pontualmente queda de neve em qualquer local do território. Desta vez não há nem metade do frio dessa altura. A de 2009 era de NE, a que estamos a falar agora é uma situação de NO.

Chegaram a cair uns flocos em Vila Real de Santo António e em Gibraleón já em Espanha, por alguns momentos, na manhã do dia 10 de janeiro de 2009.


----------



## james (11 Jan 2013 às 15:45)

fishisco disse:


> e em 9 de janeiro de 2010, foram as últimas vezes que vi nevar na minha terra (Celorico de Basto)... já agora alguem me sabe dizer como eu vejo a que altitude moro?



No google earth .
 Sei que a vila de Celorico de Basto fica a 250 metros de altitude , mas o ponto mais alto do concelho tem perto de 1000 metros de altitude .


----------



## trovoadas (11 Jan 2013 às 15:49)

Eu só vejo AA desde aqui até aos Estados Unidos, parece uma auto-estrada!
Depois nas janelas de possibilidades parece que a única hipótese é a entrada de algo por Norte/Noroeste mas sempre no longínquo, deve ser no dia de são nunca à tarde


----------



## james (11 Jan 2013 às 15:51)

Agreste disse:


> O IM previa pontualmente queda de neve em qualquer local do território. Desta vez não há nem metade do frio dessa altura. A de 2009 era de NE, a que estamos a falar agora é uma situação de NO.
> 
> Chegaram a cair uns flocos em Vila Real de Santo António e em Gibraleón já em Espanha, por alguns momentos, na manhã do dia 10 de janeiro de 2009.



Eu penso que eles fizeram essa atualização praticamente no próprio dia , porque lembro - me que nos dias anteriores davam possibilidade de queda de neve acima dos 600 / 700 metros . 
Mas desta vez a situação é diferente , por isso é que eu disse que se podia sonhar com neve à cota 0


----------



## rozzo (11 Jan 2013 às 15:57)

james disse:


> Mas desta vez a situação é diferente , por isso é que eu disse que se podia sonhar com neve à cota 0



Naturalmente que não, só se os modelos estivessem errados de forma brutal a menos de 48h.
Como foi dito atrás, a entrada apesar de fria, é de NW, logo com influência atlântica, assim, apesar do frio bastante razoável nos níveis médios e altos, é escasso nos níveis baixos, muito afectados pelo ar mais "quente" e húmido de origem marítima.

A carta da altitude a que está o nível dos 0º mostra bem essa impossibilidade de sonhar. 

O mais baixo que temos sobre o país é cerca de 1000m. Claro que a altitude a que vai nevar é bastante abaixo disso, pois a neve ainda aguenta umas centenas de metros abaixo disso em temperaturas positivas, dependendo da humidade, e sendo de noite sem o solo quente mais um pouco aguenta, mas claro... nunca aguentará 1000 e tal metros de temperaturas positivas sem derreter. 
A cota de 600-800m do IPMA está bastante razoável, quem sabe localmente nesse período da madrugada no NE, nas vertentes mais favorecidas e locais mais frios se possa ir um pouco abaixo até dos 500m, mas aí já estamos a ir ao "melhor que se arranja", tendo em conta o que os modelos estão a prever.


----------



## stormy (11 Jan 2013 às 16:24)

*12h Sabado -- 12h Domingo*

Atenções voltadas á região a norte do Tejo.

Preve-se a chegada de uma bolsa de ar muito frio em altura, associada a uma dperessão centrada a N da Galiza, com uma ondulação nos niveis baixos que se extende para SW sobre o Norte de Pt continental.

Preve-se a norte do Tejo um fluxo de W com entrada de ar de origem marinha, que deverá ser inestabilizado pela presença de ar muito frio acima dos 700-800hpa e pela interacção com o terreno montanhoso.
Sendo assim há possibilidade de precipitação por vezes forte em regime de aguaceiros no litoral. 

Nas terras altas poderemos ter periodos de neve moderada acima dos 1200m, descendo a cota até aos 800-900m durante a noite.
A cota poderá ser temporariamente da ordem dos 600-700m em partes da meseta e extremo interior NE/E durante a madrugada de Domingo.
Acima dos 1000-1200m são possiveis acumulações de até 30cm em algumas serras do eixo Marão-Geres e na Estrela.

No Litoral a norte do Cabo Carvoeiro há boas possibilidades de trovoada, especialmente durante a noite e depois na manhã de Domingo.
Apesar do CAPE fraco ( 300-600J/Kg) a massa de ar nos niveis baixos será relativamente quente e humida proporcionando bastante instabilidade numa camada proxima á superficie que o modelo não capta.
O gradiente forte dos 850hpa aos 500hpa e a presença de ar humido pelo menos até aos 700hpa  aponta para TT´s até 60 e espera-se bastante forçamento e convergencia nos niveis baixos, assim como divergencia em altura.
O shear será moderado a forte e unidireccional, podendo suportar algum  evento de microburst ou rajadas associadas ás células mais fortes.
Tambem é possivel a queda de algum granizo dado o ambiente relativamente seco e muito frio entre os 600/500hpa e os 400hpa.









A cinzento- Neve ( >5-10cm)
A laranja- Trovoada, por vezes moderada acompanhada de granizo e rajadas >50km.h.


----------



## xes (11 Jan 2013 às 16:27)

Stormy 

Na zona da Serra da Freita (1000m de altitude) poderá nevar? E qual sera a melhor altura?

No GFS dá possibilidade de queda de neve acima dos 700m lá


----------



## fishisco (11 Jan 2013 às 16:27)

é triste morar entre o uma montanha acima dos 1100 (alvão/marão) e uma a 900 metros, numa cota de 200-300 metros


----------



## Agreste (11 Jan 2013 às 16:29)

fishisco disse:


> é triste morar entre o uma montanha acima dos 1100 (alvão/marão) e uma a 900 metros, numa cota de 200-300 metros



A menos que não tenhas companhia ou não haja ninguém perto de ti que goste de ver nevar.


----------



## Gerofil (11 Jan 2013 às 16:31)

O GFS (06h00) coloca cotas de neve a 500 metros de altitude para o início da manhã de Domingo nas regiões do interior norte e centro, quando ocorrer mais precipitação. Qual a tua opinião *Stormy* ?


----------



## fishisco (11 Jan 2013 às 16:34)

Agreste disse:


> A menos que não tenhas companhia ou não haja ninguém perto de ti que goste de ver nevar.



a questão é que neva em toda a volta mas onde moro não neva! fica a paisagem bonita mas onde devia nevar não neva


----------



## boneli (11 Jan 2013 às 16:37)

trovoadas disse:


> Eu só vejo AA desde aqui até aos Estados Unidos, parece uma auto-estrada!
> Depois nas janelas de possibilidades parece que a única hipótese é a entrada de algo por Norte/Noroeste mas sempre no longínquo, deve ser no dia de são nunca à tarde



Gostava de ter a tua capacidade de visionamento porque eu vejo coisas diferentes..vê lá que o AA e as autestradas estão tão aqui em cima de nós que agora está aqui a chover e para este fim de semana mais do mesmo. 
Se te estás a referir ao Algarve especifica nos teus textos para que região são os teus lamurios.


----------



## João Oliveira (11 Jan 2013 às 17:06)

Boas a todos, descobri por acaso o fórum e até agora estou a adorar! 
Sabem-me dizer se tenho hipóteses de ver neve na tarde de sábado na Serra do Montemuro, a 1200 metros de altitude? Estou a pensar dar um passeio amanhã e chegar lá acima a meio da tarde, a ver se dá para apanhar alguma neve 
Gostava mesmo de ver nevar e pelo que me parece das previões no domingo de manhã corro o risco de já não apanhar precipitação.... Que acham?


----------



## -jf- (11 Jan 2013 às 17:07)

boneli disse:


> Gostava de ter a tua capacidade de visionamento porque eu vejo coisas diferentes..vê lá que o AA e as autestradas estão tão aqui em cima de nós que agora está aqui a chover e para este fim de semana mais do mesmo.
> Se te estás a referir ao Algarve especifica nos teus textos para que região são os teus lamurios.



Das duas uma, ou tem bola de cristal...ou comprou ao professor caramba uns binóculos...


----------



## vitamos (11 Jan 2013 às 17:14)

João Oliveira disse:


> Boas a todos, descobri por acaso o fórum e até agora estou a adorar!
> Sabem-me dizer se tenho hipóteses de ver neve na tarde de sábado na Serra do Montemuro, a 1200 metros de altitude? Estou a pensar dar um passeio amanhã e chegar lá acima a meio da tarde, a ver se dá para apanhar alguma neve
> Gostava mesmo de ver nevar e pelo que me parece das previões no domingo de manhã corro o risco de já não apanhar precipitação.... Que acham?



É complicado mas não impossível...

O que acontece é que Sábado á tarde é precisamente o momento em que o frio começa a entrar. Isto significa que as cotas irão descer essencialmente á noite pelo que Sábado, e considerando os pontos mais altos de Montemuro, vamos andar no fio da navalha. Pelo fim da tarde as cotas previstas andarão pelos 1100m / 1200m... ou seja alguma probabilidade, sendo que de noite e primeiras horas da manhã de Domingo aí sim poderemos andar já na ordem dos 600m caso haja precipitação. Contudo há um factor que pode baralhar tudo isto... O frio pode atrasar ou adiantar um pouco... acontece por vezes mesmo faltando poucas horas para o acontecimento.

Bem vindo ao Fórum e boa sorte!


----------



## stormy (11 Jan 2013 às 19:01)

Gerofil disse:


> O GFS (06h00) coloca cotas de neve a 500 metros de altitude para o início da manhã de Domingo nas regiões do interior norte e centro, quando ocorrer mais precipitação. Qual a tua opinião *Stormy* ?



Como há pouco ar frio instalado, e um vento de W á superficie, acho disparatado.
No maximo 600-700m, na madrugada, fruto dessa massa de precipitação arrastar ar frio em altura para  a superficie e porque nesse periodo o vento vai estar mais de NW do que W, com maior precurso continental.

Na melhor das hipoteses o inicio da noite de Sabado para Domingo terá menos nuvens, e ai talvez dê para arrefecer um pouco mais antes da chegada da chuva, mas nesse periodo o vento estará de W portanto...

Aposto mais em 600-700m, momentanea e localmentemente, porque de modo geral não descerá muito dos 800m.


----------



## ferreira5 (11 Jan 2013 às 22:29)

Mesmo que não neve em Bragança, na Serra da Nogueira neva de certeza! E no Domingo lá vou eu!! aliás também vou amanhã à noite!


----------



## MSantos (11 Jan 2013 às 22:44)

ferreira5 disse:


> Mesmo que não neve em Bragança, na Serra da Nogueira neva de certeza! E no Domingo lá vou eu!! aliás também vou amanhã à noite!



Boa sorte 

Eu vou ficar à espera *D*ela aqui na cidade, vamos ver se dá para pelo menos ver uns flocos, não sou grande pró a analisar modelos mas do que vejo os 700m de Bragança podem não ser suficientes, mas cá estaremos para ver.


----------



## Agreste (11 Jan 2013 às 22:47)

Em Bragança o problema será ver se a chuva chega e não fica toda nas serras a oeste. Frio há até para os 600-650 mt.


----------



## David sf (12 Jan 2013 às 10:32)

Não será fácil termos neve, *exceptuando nas serras*, este fim de semana. Como habitual e lógico, nos momentos de frio faltará precipitação, quando chove não haverá muito frio. Cotas abaixo dos 800 m só teremos no interior norte e centro, onde será complicado ocorrer precipitação, devido ao efeito orográfico das serras a barlavento.

Fica um resumo da precipitação no norte do país e as cotas de neve (por experiências passadas optimistas, geralmente tem que se somar cerca de 200 m) do WRF da MeteoGalicia:


----------



## ferreira5 (12 Jan 2013 às 10:38)

David sf disse:


> Não será fácil termos neve fora das serras este fim de semana. Como habitual e lógico, nos momentos de frio faltará precipitação, quando chove não haverá muito frio. Cotas abaixo dos 800 m só teremos no interior norte e centro, onde será complicado ocorrer precipitação, devido ao efeito orográfico das serras a barlavento.
> 
> Fica um resumo da precipitação no norte do país e as cotas de neve (por experiências passadas optimistas, geralmente tem que se somar cerca de 200 m) do WRF da MeteoGalicia:



Bela notícia para começar o dia... pelos vistos até o IPMA nem no próprio dia acerta uma vez que colocou alerta amarelo para Bragança para os 600-800 metros!


----------



## ferreira5 (12 Jan 2013 às 10:39)

Esta saída do GFS está boa com sucessivas frentes de Noroeste a entrarem no País...mas para quê ver modelos se só acertam no próprio dia!


----------



## David sf (12 Jan 2013 às 10:51)

ferreira5 disse:


> Bela notícia para começar o dia... pelos vistos até o IPMA nem no próprio dia acerta uma vez que colocou alerta amarelo para Bragança para os 600-800 metros!



Não é uma questão do próprio dia, há já algum tempo que é isto que os modelos nos mostram. Para haver certeza absoluta de neve em Bragança é preciso uma potente entrada atlântica que encontre uma massa de ar frio instalada, com muita humidade de modo a se "ultrapassar" a barreira montanhosa (não é claramente o caso desta), ou então uma depressão em altitude vinda de nordeste.

A cota de neve prevista pelo IPMA é ligeiramente optimista, como tem sido habitual nos últimos tempos, mas não duvides que qualquer precipitação que ocorra entre as 21h de hoje e as 9h de amanhã será de neve em Bragança. O problema é que será difícil haver precipitação.

Não é motivo para se desanimar, a probabilidade existe, mas acho que não é tão elevada como alguns posts deste seguimento o têm demonstrado. Nas serras nos arredores de Bragança a queda de neve neste fim-de-semana está praticamente garantida.


----------



## ferreira5 (12 Jan 2013 às 11:00)

David sf disse:


> Não é uma questão do próprio dia, há já algum tempo que é isto que os modelos nos mostram. Para haver certeza absoluta de neve em Bragança é preciso uma potente entrada atlântica que encontre uma massa de ar frio instalada, com muita humidade de modo a se "ultrapassar" a barreira montanhosa (não é claramente o caso desta), ou então uma depressão em altitude vinda de nordeste.
> 
> A cota de neve prevista pelo IPMA é ligeiramente optimista, como tem sido habitual nos últimos tempos, mas não duvides que qualquer precipitação que ocorra entre as 21h de hoje e as 9h de amanhã será de neve em Bragança. O problema é que será difícil haver precipitação.
> 
> Não é motivo para se desanimar, a probabilidade existe, mas acho que não é tão elevada como alguns posts deste seguimento o têm demonstrado. E nas serras nos arredores de Bragança a queda de neve neste fim-de-semana está praticamente garantida.



Ok deve ter sido de eu ter lido muito rápido que me deu a sensação que terias dito que não seria fácil ter neve nas serras este fim-de-semana..!


----------



## boneli (12 Jan 2013 às 12:18)

Grandes diferenças entre os modelos relativamente a partir da próxima semana então  quando se fala de temperarturas..lógicamente que gostava muito muito que o GFS se mantive-se. Iria ser a alegria de muita gente! Só ha um pequeno interregno entre 15 e 17 de resto .
Pelo menos a chuva em maior ou menor quantidade mais a norte do que sul ( que poderá recber alguma) é verdade vai continuar a nos visitar!

Básicamente pelo menos vê-se algo animador ou não?


----------



## trovoadas (12 Jan 2013 às 15:23)

O ECM está a pasmaceira total! Espero bem que esteja a variar.
O GFS mete alguma precipitação um pouco por todo  país a começar essencialmente na Quarta e prolongando-se até Sexta, será?


----------



## JoCa (12 Jan 2013 às 20:40)

Boa tarde!
Meus amigos na realidade desilude-se aquele que quer ver frio e neve em Portugal! Por muito que queiramos não temos mesmo hipótese nenhuma! A única esperança mais concreta será mesmo a ponta nordeste de Portugal e é quando calha em sorte estarem todos os factores que propiciam frio e neve reunidos. Claro, para não falar da Serra da Estrela que devido à altitude tem reunidas condições para frio e neve. Não vale a pena entrar em euforias no que diz respeito ao frio e à neve para o resto de Portugal pois os modelos quando anunciam tal evento a horas de distância acabam por modelar a poucas horas a realidade deste país no que diz respeito ao frio e à neve.Temos um Oceano imenso que ameniza as temperaturas tanto no Inverno como no Verão. Aqui neste País tirem o cavalinho da chuva, só podemos jogar mesmo com o factor altitude e mesmo assim a maior parte das vezes não chega para compensar o factor Oceano. Portanto o anúncio desta vaga de frio ou de outras que possam vir, acabam por ser sempre um grande fiasco, só mesmo em condições muito mas muito excecionais é que este evento frio e neve em conjunto se poderá tornar realidade. Condições estas que se conjugam de 50 em 50 anos ou mais. A corrente do Golfo, o vasto Oceano e o nosso amigo Anticiclone dos Açores são os nossos fiéis amigos e disso não podemos escapar! 
Boa noite a todos!


----------



## ruka (12 Jan 2013 às 20:41)

Depois deste evento de neve e algum frio, o próximo parece estar a desenhar-se para 4ª feira:

ECM






GFS


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (12 Jan 2013 às 20:50)

ECM bem melhor que o GFS, aquela depressão tem de vir mais para Oeste e...


----------



## Rainstorm (12 Jan 2013 às 20:52)

ruka disse:


> Depois deste evento de neve e algum frio, o próximo parece estar a desenhar-se para 4ª feira:
> 
> ECM
> 
> ...





Nesses quadro vejo é o AA perto de nós e nada mais, mos podem me explicar melhor?


----------



## ruka (12 Jan 2013 às 21:02)

Rainstorm disse:


> Nesses quadro vejo é o AA perto de nós e nada mais, mos podem me explicar melhor?



uma pequena depressão vinda de norte vai trazer bastante vento e chuva na 4ª feira


----------



## stormy (12 Jan 2013 às 21:33)

Rainstorm disse:


> Nesses quadro vejo é o AA perto de nós e nada mais, mos podem me explicar melhor?



Talvez na carta das massas de ar vejas melhor:







Há um choque  de massas de ar muito intenso sobre a PI, e isso vai gerar um corredor de pequenos nucleos de ciclogenese que vão cruzar o território, com bastante precipitação.

Tambem como notas as isobaras estão muito juntas, indicativo de ventos muito fortes do quadrante W, que segundo a modelação actual poderão ter rajadas acima dos 100-120km.h nas terras altas e no litoral norte e centro.

Poderá ser um evento interessante especialmente a norte do Tejo ( mais uma vez..)


----------



## ferreira5 (12 Jan 2013 às 23:41)

A quem vai sair este brinde?





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## rfilipeg (13 Jan 2013 às 00:20)

ferreira5 disse:


> A quem vai sair este brinde?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aposto na Galiza


----------



## criz0r (13 Jan 2013 às 00:38)

Tendo em conta o seu trajecto e se não ficar pelo caminho parece-me que irá passar também pela faixa Viana/Montalegre/Bragança, mas vamos aguardar .


----------



## boneli (13 Jan 2013 às 01:04)

Ela está mais perto e pelo radar vai entrar aqui no Minho....

Bem independentemente da frustação ou não deste evento que ainda não acabou prevejo uma semana ativa em termos de . Essa pelo menos está garantida com várias frentes a afetar o nosso território.
venham lá esses acumulados que fazem falta.

Uma boa noite a todos.


----------



## Gerofil (13 Jan 2013 às 01:30)

Aproxima-se do Litoral Norte e vem acompanhado por intensa actividade eléctrica; deverá atingir "terra" por volta das 03h00... Possibilidade de aguaceiros fortes, que poderão ser de granizo.



ferreira5 disse:


> A quem vai sair este brinde?
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## stormy (13 Jan 2013 às 02:38)

*Analise preliminar dia 16;12h -- dia 17;12h*

Os modelos colocam neste periodo a chegada de uma massa de ar muito humida vinda de oeste na circulação do AA.
De NE chega uma massa de ar polar continental, que vai induzir a formação de uma grande faixa de frontogenese no norte na PI.

Em altura o ambiente não é desfavoravel á manutenção de intensos movimentos verticais, e a ocasional passagem de ondulações de mesoescala no jet poderá induzir bolsas de intenso forçamento dinamico, que se vão traduzir á superficie em pequenos nucleos de ciclogenese.

O alinhamento do jet com o forte fluxo á superficie que está "espremido" pela frente fria em avanço, deverá gerar ventos muito fortes de W, e a presença de movimentos ascendentes em conjunto com o efeito orografico realça imediatamente a possibilidade de um evento de precipitação excessiva especialmente no NW.

*
Resumindo*

São possiveis totais de precipitação entre os 50 e os 100mm por todo o norte e centro litoral, e localmente até 150-200mm em porções do Geres-Marão e mais a sul até á Freita.

Quanto ao vento, por todo o norte e centro do pais, mas essencialmente no litoral a norte do Cabo Espichel e nas terras altas acima dos 800m, podemos ter valores de 50 a 80km.h, com rajadas de 100 a 120km.h.

Atenção quanto á possibilidadede inundações em meio urbano e cheias nos rios mais pequenos.
*
( Previsão a mais de 72h, margem de erro moderada a elevada)*


----------



## stormy (14 Jan 2013 às 00:46)

Boas...mantem-se o cenário potencialmente complicado ao nivel das precipitações, a partir de 4f, nomeadamente até á tarde de 5f, mas prolongando-se com menos intensidade pelos 3 a 5 dias seguintes.

A causa...uma grande area de frontogenese, que será precorrida por nucleos de ciclogenese associados a ondulações de mesoescala no jet.






Isto criará um corredor extenso de  precipitação, pressistente e concentrada em segmentos lineares que acompanham as principais linhas de convergencia á superficie, e que podem causar precipitação localmente excessiva,  especialmente em areas de montanha voltadas a W/NW e na metade norte de Pt continental.


Os modelos teem insistido nesta tendencia, e eu acho possivel que este padrão dure por uns bons 3 a 5 dias ( pelo menos) a partir de 4f.
Principalmente porque o padrão é auto sustentavel por feedback, ou seja, temos ar quente a vir do oceano puxado por depressões no Atlantico norte e pelo AA no Atlantico subtropical, esse ar ao ir para leste apoia e sustenta a depressão no Mediterraneo, que por sua vez, em conjunto com o Anticiclone Europeu manteem o afluxo de ar frio para SW, alimentando todo o ciclo.

Até pode suceder ( os modelos ainda não mostram) que se começe a iniciar um corredor de ciclogeneses mais sustentado entre a Grã Bretanha e a Grécia, que depois seria excitado pela aproximação desde o Canadá de uma bolsa do vortice polar, que os modelos consensualmnete veem a avançar a partir da semana de 21 em diante.

Isto vai depender tambem de como evolui o bloqueio Escandinavo...mas pode ser que pelo menos entre esta proxima 4f e o inicio da outra semana haja um bom evento de W com bastante chuva e vento...


----------



## boneli (14 Jan 2013 às 01:08)

De facto a partir de quarta os dois modelos estão mais ou menos em sintonias com uma frente bem forte a chegar logo na quarta e pelo menos até domingo chuva da boa. 
Depois...depois bem ainda falta muito tempo!


----------



## Agreste (14 Jan 2013 às 09:30)

Quero acrescentar mais um elemento para os próximos 15-20 dias... A oscilação Madden-Julian presentemente na zona 6 vai avançar para a zona 7. Devemos passar a ter baixas pressões mais perto de nós.  






http://www.cpc.ncep.noaa.gov/products/precip/CWlink/MJO/CLIVAR/clivar_wh.shtml


----------



## stormy (14 Jan 2013 às 11:16)

Agreste disse:


> Quero acrescentar mais um elemento para os próximos 15-20 dias... A oscilação Madden-Julian presentemente na zona 6 vai avançar para a zona 7. Devemos passar a ter baixas pressões mais perto de nós.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bem apanhado!
A fase 6 e 7 costuma ser boa para bloquear o Pacifico norte e o oeste dos EUA, que por sua vez leva a uma tendencia de intensificação das baixas pressões á saida dos EUA e tambem pelo Atlantico NE/Europa.

Ora, como há tendencia para bloqueio na Europa/Escandinavia, é capaz de desviar muita actividade que iria para o N/centro da Europa mais para S/SW sobre nós.






Portanto a coisa pode animar agora no médio prazo ( 3 a 8 dias)...e logo se verá o que vem depois..


*Quanto á situação já de 4f-5f, * os modelos tiraram um pouco o  vento, mas continua o risco de precipitação excessiva com possibilidade de inundações em porções do NW.

No geral, entre 4f e Domingo, poderão cair 100 a 200mm em boa parte do litoral norte e  centro, localmente até 350mm nos pontos mais altos do alinhamento Marão-Peneda e na Freita.

*Precipitação acumulada 4f---Dom*






Azul claro- >80mm
Azul escuro- >180mm
Violeta- >250mm


----------



## Agreste (14 Jan 2013 às 11:45)

Estes pulsos propagam-se melhor em condições neutras no Pacífico, sem Niños nem Niñas. Com a MJO naquela posição a circulação das frentes frias pode-nos ser muito mais favorável. O jet stream acelera à saída da terra nova o que deve ser suficiente para demolir o anticiclone que tanta companhia nos tem feito. Deverá ficar mais achatado e mais a sul embora eu também não exclua que se possam construir altas pressões em latitudes altas porque verdadeiramente ainda não vimos nenhum bloqueio atlântico neste inverno. Estou na expectativa que a AO e a NAO se possam tornar negativas e não neutras como actualmente.


----------



## Snifa (14 Jan 2013 às 13:12)

O IPMA na sua previsão para quarta Feira dia 16 já menciona chuva por vezes forte em especial a Norte/Centro:

*Previsão para 4ª feira, 16.janeiro.2013
*
Céu geralmente muito nublado.

*Períodos de chuva, por vezes forte nas regiões Norte e Centro,*

passando gradualmente a regime de aguaceiros.

Vento moderado (15 a 30 km/h) do quadrante oeste, soprando

temporariamente forte (35 a 45 km/h) no litoral.

Nas terras altas, vento forte (40 a 50 km/h) predominando de

oeste, com rajadas da ordem dos 80 km/h, rodando para noroeste

no final do dia.

Pequena subida da temperatura.

Atualizado a 14 de janeiro de 2013 às 11:47 UTC

http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/prev.descritiva/

a meu ver poderemos ter vários dias com a passagem sucessiva de frentes e sistemas frontais vindos de Oeste ( corrente perturbada de Oeste ), que trarão bons acumulados em especial ao Norte/Centro, o Sul também  verá alguma chuva, mas não será tão intensa e acima de tudo persistente no tempo..

Zonas de Elevada  pluviosidade como o Gerês podem acumular umas centenas de milímetros nestes dias


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (14 Jan 2013 às 13:23)

Acho que desta vez o sul também deve levar com uma bela rega e durante alguns dias


----------



## Jolight (14 Jan 2013 às 14:47)

Boa Tarde!!! Gostaria de fazer uma pergunta aos entendidos... pretendo ir á serra da estrela no próximo fim de semana, qual é a probabilidade de ver uns floquitos de neve? Obrigado


----------



## Agreste (14 Jan 2013 às 16:24)

Com as saídas dos modelos desta manhã, as hipóteses são muito próximas de zero. O fim de semana parece ser um momento de transição entre sistemas frontais. Teremos aguaceiros mais centrados no sábado mas a cota de neve deve andar acima 2000 metros.


----------



## Brunomc (14 Jan 2013 às 17:23)

Parece que vem ai uns dias de chuva, embora aqui para o Alentejo não seja muita e a humidade vai estar sempre alta.
Faz lembrar o clima da Inglaterra


----------



## AnDré (14 Jan 2013 às 20:49)

Os ensembles do GFS (run das 12h), para o Porto, estão qualquer coisa...


----------



## ferreira5 (14 Jan 2013 às 23:19)

Acho que vem aí o Inverno...!


----------



## martinus (14 Jan 2013 às 23:26)

ferreira5 disse:


> Acho que vem aí o Inverno...!



Sem dúvida:

MeteoGalicia: http://www.meteogalicia.es

"Predición Medio Prazo
Comentario xeral para Galicia: 
Durante este período teremos predominio da circulación dos oestes, traendo masas de aire húmidas cara Galicia. Con esta situación, agárdase probabilidade alta de chuvia, aínda que en xeral as chuvias non serán moi cuantiosas. As temperaturas subirán o venres, manténdose en valores suaves durante a fin de semana, baixando despois."

Como costumava dizer a minha avó, quando contava as suas histórias: "Ós despois..."
Às vezes também dizia que "estamos na fim do mundo", mas essa previsão tem falhado diversas vezes...


----------



## Stinger (15 Jan 2013 às 03:56)

Realmente parece que vem muita chuva e la para dias 25 teremos frio com precipitaçao , ainda é cedo para previsoes exactas como é obvio


----------



## Snifa (15 Jan 2013 às 08:51)

Meteograma GFS 0z  para o Porto nos próximo dias.

A passagem de sucessivos sistemas frontais deverá originar bastante chuva:







Aliás por todo o Minho/Douro litoral as acumulações são interessantes.


----------



## Agreste (15 Jan 2013 às 09:24)

Vamos aguardar que as frentes entrem mais de oeste. Nós aqui só temos 12 mm.


----------



## algarvio1980 (15 Jan 2013 às 11:50)

> *Previsão de longo prazo  - Previsão mensal - 14 jan. a 10 fev. 2013*
> 
> *Precipitação acima do normal para litoral*
> 
> ...



Bastante animadoras, a previsão mensal.


----------



## Aurélio (15 Jan 2013 às 12:50)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Bastante animadoras, a previsão mensal.



Sim, bastante animadoras de facto, mas mais importante do que ler o que está escrito é verificar os mapas, e eles sugerem claramente um padrão de circulação zonal, sendo que o sinal nesta semana ainda é algo mais fraco, e ainda mostra o AA a oeste de Portugal, e entradas de Noroeste nesta semana, e consequentemente o Norte e Centro a serem os mais contemplados.
Aqui a sul certamente teremos muita humidade, e ventos do quadrante oeste ou noroeste.

Na 2ª semana, é quando o sinal é mais forte, e aí sim surge claramente o padrão de circulação zonal a latitudes mais baixas e desta vez abrangendo o sul também.
Ao mesmo tempo surge um bloqueio a latitudes mais altas ...

Contudo em cenários de circulação zonal todos os cuidados são poucos, como podem ver entre os modelos, um desvio de pressão de 5 hpa, digamos assim, ou seja, uma circulação ligeiramente mais abaixo ou mais acima pode ditar enormes diferenças no que toca a ventos e precipitação, e nós aqui mais a sul podemos sentir claramente essas diferenças.

Cautelas e caldos de galinha nunca fizeram mal a ninguém !


----------



## boneli (15 Jan 2013 às 18:13)

Começa a desenhar-se algo interessante para 21/22/23...alguma precaução porque ainda falta algum tempo, mas o GFS já anda a modelar isto algum tempo e agora o ECM veio ao seu encontro! Teremos frio com a ISO 0 e -2 (no Norte) em cima de nós e possibilidade de chuva! Poderá dar neve a cotas médias altas. Pelo menos parece que a possiblidade de precipitação é maior em relaçaõ a este ultimo evento.
De referir que o ECM depois de 23 de Janeiro mantém a ISO 0 por cá e consequente precipitação, no entanto o GFS mantem a chuva mas retira o frio....
Como disse ainda falta algum tempo por isso precaução mas é algo que os modelos vêm a manter.

Caros colegas foristas experientes em análises que têm a dizer ou corrigir?

Cumprimentos


----------



## cova beira (15 Jan 2013 às 20:01)

esta saída do europeu é muito boa neve em grandes quantidades a cotas médias, alguém tem acesso ao frio em altura nas runs do europeu?






[/quote]


a tão aguardada mudança de padrão parece finalmente estar à vista de todos


----------



## Agreste (15 Jan 2013 às 20:06)

Com esse ultimo mapa não sei se vai nevar em condições. Isso é um temporal de vento e chuva. 

e talvez uns 8-10 metros no mar...


----------



## cova beira (15 Jan 2013 às 20:12)

Agreste disse:


> Com esse ultimo mapa não sei se vai nevar em condições. Isso é um temporal de vento e chuva.



com estas isos e frio em altura abaixo dos -30 seriam uns bons cm acima dos 500 600 metros






algumas semelhanças com a entrada de 94, se bem que naquela altura deve ter entrado uma iso de -35 até quase o algarve


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (15 Jan 2013 às 21:10)

Os modelos estão bastante animadores!  Indicam "todos" um cenário a 144h:
















E não restam dúvidas que o norte e centro em especial o litoral norte irão acumular muitos mm nos próximos dias!






Venha ela... o resto logo se vê!


----------



## cova beira (15 Jan 2013 às 21:25)

media dos ensembles do europeu para 144h 








praticamente todo o canada debaixo da iso -24  o que faz com que as depressões originarias na terra nova arrastem muito ar frio para o atlantico


----------



## David sf (15 Jan 2013 às 21:36)

cova beira disse:


> esta saída do europeu é muito boa neve em grandes quantidades a cotas médias, alguém tem acesso ao frio em altura nas runs do europeu?



O momento mais frio segue abaixo, e com precipitação no nordeste. Com as temperaturas abaixo de -2ºC a 850 hpa e dos -30ºC a 500 hpa, a cota de neve deverá rondar os 600/800 m. Ainda falta tempo, mas a média do ensemble até está ligeiramente abaixo da operacional (cerca de 0,5 a 1ºC).


----------



## stormy (15 Jan 2013 às 21:41)

Com uma oestada dessas é complicado haver cotas abaixo de 800-1000m pois há um massivo transporte de ar quente e humido nos niveis baixos desde o oceano, que ainda é maior dado o vento intenso previsto ( facilita a troca de calor oceano-atmosfera).

Por outro lado, por cima dos 1300-1500m poderá nevar massivamente, é só a iso 0 manter-se a essas cotas e poderemos ter acumulações muito significativas.


----------



## ferreira5 (15 Jan 2013 às 22:00)

Acho que aínda falta muito tempo, para se falar em cotas...


----------



## stormy (15 Jan 2013 às 22:07)

Os perfis verticais para o Porto não estão muito animadores para a neve, com a iso 0 diversas vezes acima dos 2000m ( aprox 800hpa).






No entanto parece surgir alguma instabilidade nos niveis médios ( TT e LI) que em conjunto com o forçamento dinamico e orografico deverão gerar muita precipitação ( até porque há muita humidade em todos os niveis).


----------



## ferreira5 (15 Jan 2013 às 22:19)

Eu acho que não há a mínima possibilidade de nevar no Porto...pelo menos neste evento que se aproxima!


----------



## cardu (15 Jan 2013 às 22:24)

para nevar no Porto só com uma iso -6


----------



## stormy (15 Jan 2013 às 22:25)

ferreira5 disse:


> Eu acho que não há a mínima possibilidade de nevar no Porto...pelo menos neste evento que se aproxima!




Eu usei o Porto como amostra para a região norte, até porque á escala da atmosfera, os 150km que vão do Porto á fronteira são pouco importantes.
( Embora claro, em algumas situações sejam importantes, mas neste caso não pois estamos perante um padrão de larga escala)


----------



## ferreira5 (15 Jan 2013 às 22:37)

stormy disse:


> Eu usei o Porto como amostra para a região norte, até porque á escala da atmosfera, os 150km que vão do Porto á fronteira são pouco importantes.
> ( Embora claro, em algumas situações sejam importantes, mas neste caso não pois estamos perante um padrão de larga escala)



No caso do Nordeste Transmontano esses 150 Km fazem toda a diferença! Sim , mas entendi a tua análise!


----------



## Nonnu (15 Jan 2013 às 23:02)

desde que neve em pitoes das junias (1220 metros), ja fico muito contente..
vou la estar de segunda as 15h ate sexta as 12h  

a ideia é passar uma semana com a esposa numa casinha (alugada)  no meio da neve numa aldeia historica, espero ter sorte...


----------



## a410ree (15 Jan 2013 às 23:22)

Ninguem tem novidades para aqui na madeira?  Isto anda tão fraco que nem pareçe inverno !!!


----------



## stormy (15 Jan 2013 às 23:43)

a410ree disse:


> Ninguem tem novidades para aqui na madeira?  Isto anda tão fraco que nem pareçe inverno !!!



Alguma chuva nas vertentes norte...mas a coisa tá foruxa sim..


----------



## a410ree (16 Jan 2013 às 00:25)

stormy disse:


> Alguma chuva nas vertentes norte...mas a coisa tá foruxa sim..



Já farta o tempo assim por aqui


----------



## Stinger (16 Jan 2013 às 02:31)

Vamos la ver as cotas , pois como estou de ferias estava a pensar ir com a maria a uma serra para ver a neve e quiça a neve a cair 

Estavamos a pensar ir á serra da estrela mas se calhar vai cair muita neve nao ?


----------



## Scuderia (16 Jan 2013 às 07:51)

Nonnu disse:


> desde que neve em pitoes das junias (1220 metros), ja fico muito contente..
> vou la estar de segunda as 15h ate sexta as 12h
> 
> a ideia é passar uma semana com a esposa numa casinha (alugada)  no meio da neve numa aldeia historica, espero ter sorte...




Somos dois.

Desde que neve a cotas baixas sítios como Baião / Marão / Salto é sinal que em Pitões e restantes sítios devem ter uma grande acumulação


----------



## Agreste (16 Jan 2013 às 08:56)

Neve na Serra da Estrela muito provável na madrugada e manhã de sábado (19). Depois entra em regime de aguaceiros. No domingo já não haverá nada. Isto no GFS de hoje.

O europeu não coloca grandes esperanças no sábado mas sim no domingo pela parte da tarde.


----------



## Agreste (16 Jan 2013 às 09:26)

e para a Madeira o melhor que se arranja é o anticiclone deixar de estar centrado na região e passar mais para oeste. Não será suficiente para as frentes frias alcançarem a ilha mas permitirá os tais aguaceiros nas vertentes norte. As temperaturas embora suaves vão descer também.


----------



## CptRena (16 Jan 2013 às 10:44)

Efeito rotunda no distrito de Aveiro 







Pode ser que alguma se lembre de se achegar para aqui


----------



## Agreste (16 Jan 2013 às 11:00)

Aveiro está em aviso amarelo por precipitação até ao final da tarde de hoje.


----------



## CptRena (16 Jan 2013 às 12:27)

Agreste disse:


> Aveiro está em aviso amarelo por precipitação até ao final da tarde de hoje.



Sim, está amarelo para aqui por causa da chuva hoje e até do vento talvez devesse estar também. Mas eu estava-me a referir às previsões gráficas para Sexta-feira no que diz respeito às trovoadas nos distritos periféricos.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (16 Jan 2013 às 12:31)

as previsões para 6ªfeira ainda não estão actualizadas , as previsões para o 3º dia só são actualizadas por volta da hora de almoço


----------



## ferreira5 (16 Jan 2013 às 13:41)

As previsões a nível da precipitação diferem bastante do GFS para ECMWF, mesmo a curto prazo...o que é que acham?
O ECMWF coloca muito mais pricipitação!


----------



## stormy (16 Jan 2013 às 14:38)

Finalmente algo de giro para o sul..

6f/Sab teremos a chegada de uma nova pluma de ar quente, associada a uma depressão com varios nucleos que vai atravessar a PI.

Alguns modelos e perturbações ensembelisticas colocam uma situação de ciclogenese algo intensa associada ao establecimento sobre a principal faixa baroclinica/frontal de um amplo campo de forçamento dinamico nos niveis médios e altos.

*Massas de ar + Frentes:*





*Divergencia aos 500hpa*





( A vermelho divergencia e a azul convergencia, nota-se bem a tipica assinatura com muita divergencia no bordo leste e convergencia a oeste)
*
Velocidade vertical aos 700hpa*





( Como acima reparem no alinhar perfeito entre os campos de divergencia e a velocidade vertical, com amplos campos de ascensão sobre Pt e Es e uma bolsa subsidente a oeste, que reforça a convergencia no sector frio e portanto activa a frente fria)


Portanto...poderá sair dali algo interessante, e dado o trajecto da depressão a cruzar o centro/centro-sul poderemos ter animação um pouco por todo o lado.
No sector norte da depressão, onde há ar frio vindo de E e NE, poderemos ter mesmo bastante neve nas cotas médias/médias altas das terras altas do interior NE e centro fruto do arraste em altura de ar mais humido que ascende no sector quente e que precipita no seio da massa fria.


Bem.. aqui o *Ensemble para Lisboa ( GEFS06z)*, com algumas perturbações bastante generosas...








A VER VAMOOOOS


----------



## Agreste (16 Jan 2013 às 14:48)

Sim, as isobaras retorcem-se um pouco, não será apenas uma frente fria a varrer a parte litoral sul do território. Mas obviamente só em nowcasting.


----------



## rozzo (16 Jan 2013 às 16:02)

Entrámos já num ciclo de dias bem molhados, sendo que o período de 6ª-feira para Sábado, será para já o mais importante, como aqui já referiram, devido à existência de uma depressão "secundária" a atravessar o país:






Este sistema, e as suas frente associadas, terão bastante precipitação, com um fluxo muito húmido bem ajudado a precipitar pela orografia, dado ser do quadrante Oeste.
Vão-se atingir acumulados muito generosos, em especial claro nas serras do Minho.


Precipitação prevista pelo GFS desde as 12h de 4ª-feira até às 12h de Sábado:






O grosso da precipitação (na prática, quase toda...) ocorre ainda no sector quente, como normal "infelizmente".
A queda das temperaturas à passagem da frente fria será bastante importante, e assim poderá a cota de neve no Sábado chegar a rondar uns 500m (mais coisa menos coisa) no limite no interior Norte. *Mas... *

Esse limiar será mesmo no final da precipitação mais generalizada, quando começa a escassear o frio em altitude, e portanto a escassear a instabilidade, ou seja, quando a precipitação começa a ficar retida nas serras a Norte. Resumindo... *Pouca probabilidade de ocorrer precipitação nesse período mais frio...*

A zona mais beneficiada para cotas médias/"baixas" talvez seja a zona de Montalegre, onde quando o frio nos níveis baixos entra, ainda se mantém alguma chance de aguaceiros. Quem sabe algum aguaceiro ocasional de neve a uns 400-600m, com bastante sorte claro. Já na zona de Bragança, fiando no GFS, nesse período mais frio, caso ocorresse precipitação a cota até poderia andar facilmente abaixo dos 500m, mas a sua ocorrência é muito pouco provável. A "sina" normal...


----------



## Agreste (16 Jan 2013 às 17:26)

GFS em modo tractor... -30 - (-13) = 17º de diferença... Este sábado está a ficar muito interessante e não me fio naqueles mapas de precipitação. Estou a falar naturalmente do centro sul e sul do país.


----------



## cova beira (16 Jan 2013 às 18:43)

david sf vais ter de postar outra vez o frio em altura e geop porque acho que foi desta que o europeu se passou.


----------



## ferreira5 (16 Jan 2013 às 18:45)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Eu não mexia mais...gostava de ver esta Run saír na das 12 de Domingo!


----------



## Agreste (16 Jan 2013 às 20:29)

Sem perder de vista os Açores. Também eles serão abraçados pela iso 0ºC o que no meio do atlântico não é muito habitual. O dia de domingo já não terá muito que ver com o sábado. As temperaturas também vão baixar bastante por lá.


----------



## stormy (16 Jan 2013 às 21:00)

Vai lá vai que até a barraca abana..






Todos os modelos operacionais e boa parte dos ensembles ( GEFS/EPS) apontam para uma boa ciclogenese.

Teremos de seguir isto com atenção, o padrão em altura e a formação de uma saudavel região de frontogenese á superficie são favoraveis a que possam haver flutuações mais rapidas e imprevisiveis de intensidade, nomeadamente no sentido de fortalecer a depressão.

Vai ser uma analise essencialmente de nowcast, embora amanhã já deva dar para ter uma ideia global e mais precisa de como o estado do tempo será afectado por esta depressão.


----------



## meko60 (16 Jan 2013 às 21:18)

Boa noite a todos.

Estive a ver a previsão a 10 dias para Almada no IPMA,e vejo temperatura de -1ºC para a noite de sábado dia 26,será possível,ou passaram-se?


----------



## Azor (16 Jan 2013 às 21:38)

Agreste disse:


> Sem perder de vista os Açores. Também eles serão abraçados pela iso 0ºC o que no meio do atlântico não é muito habitual. O dia de domingo já não terá muito que ver com o sábado. As temperaturas também vão baixar bastante por lá.




Qual das duas cartas é que o Agreste estava fazendo referência para os Açores?


----------



## trovoadas (16 Jan 2013 às 21:45)

Apesar de todo este aparato previsto para os próximos dias parece que a região mais a sul de Portugal vai terminar o mês abaixo da média...não há nada previsto de muito significativo aqui para a região. Para mim com muita sorte aquela situação de Sexta para Sábado deixa uns 20mm na região. Depois há que aguardar mais uma semana para se poder ter outro evento significativo aqui na zona. Apesar de poderem ser dois bons eventos para mim já não vão conseguir meter o mês na média. Só se lá para o cair do pano aparecer mais qualquer coisa...


----------



## ferreira5 (16 Jan 2013 às 21:54)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Brutal... desta vez parece que vai ser mesmo em cima de nós!


----------



## Geiras (16 Jan 2013 às 21:58)

Bela saída a das 18, sim Senhor!
O GFS está bastante optimista e os outros modelos vão atrás, à exceção do ECM que está um pouco afastado dos restantes...


----------



## David sf (16 Jan 2013 às 22:23)

cova beira disse:


> david sf vais ter de postar outra vez o frio em altura e geop porque acho que foi desta que o europeu se passou.



Tens as cartas aqui http://www.tiempohoy.es/es/home/tiempo/modelos-meteorologicos/ecmwf.html.

A saída das 12z de hoje do modelo europeu é excepcional para o extremo norte do país, muita precipitação com quase -4ºC a 850 hpa e -35ºC a 500 hpa, geopotencial a rondar os 530 Dam, temperatura a 2m negativa ou muito perto disso, e precipitação considerável. Seria, e ressalvo que está no conidicional, ainda faltam muitas horas, um evento de neve a qualquer cota em Trás-os-Montes:


----------



## Aurélio (16 Jan 2013 às 22:31)

Ou a operacional do GFS está marada, e afastada do seu ensemble ou a mudança de padrão por aqui começa na Sexta e termina no Sábado, e pouco a pouco parece que os outros modelos começam a seguir a operacional do GFS !
A ver vamos ....

EDIT: Correcção ao que foi dito, afinal de contas é exactamente ao contrário do que havia dito e ainda não tinha visto exactamente as cartas, mas a verdade é que todos os modelos mantêm os cenários já anteriormente modelados.

O que se passa no GFS tem tudo a ver com uma suposta enorme depressão que aparece modelada nos modelos cerca das 96h, ou seja mais ou menos no Domingo e que pode alterar toda a dinâmica atmosférica.
No GFS essa depressão não aparece modelada tão forte, porque simplesmente não existe, e é apanhada na circulação de uma outra depressão a leste do Canadá, sendo a sua trajectoria estranhamente a evoluir para oeste e não para leste, o que provoca a subida do AA e em vez de uma semana de chuva teriamos uma semana de sol, em grande parte do país como podem ver no modelo do GFS !


----------



## Agreste (16 Jan 2013 às 22:32)

Azor disse:


> Qual das duas cartas é que o Agreste estava fazendo referência para os Açores?



As cartas do europeu desta tarde das 96h e 120h (domingo e 2ª feira).


----------



## algarvio1980 (16 Jan 2013 às 22:47)

Aurélio disse:


> Ou a operacional do GFS está marada, e afastada do seu ensemble ou a mudança de padrão por aqui começa na Sexta e termina no Sábado, e pouco a pouco parece que os outros modelos começam a seguir a operacional do GFS !
> A ver vamos ....



Aurélio, a operacional de todas as runs de hoje estão muito acima da média dos ensembles, logo penso que a operacional está algo errada, como podes ver aqui http://www.meteociel.fr/cartes_obs/...12&lat=37.01&lon=-7.83&runpara=0&type=1&ext=1

O Foreca que segue o ECM coloca ventos médios de 51 km/h na madrugada de sábado para aqui, e cerca de 10 mm de precipitação, isto ainda vai dar umas voltas, mas o cenário está a ficar interessante.


----------



## Nuno_1010 (17 Jan 2013 às 00:47)




----------



## Gerofil (17 Jan 2013 às 01:10)

ferreira5 disse:


> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> Brutal... desta vez parece que vai ser mesmo em cima de nós!










O Sábado (*madrugada e manhã*) promete tempo tempestuoso, com vento forte de norte (rajadas no litoral e terras altas, podendo alcançar os 100 km/h), períodos de chuva intensos, com possibilidade de trovoadas e queda de granizo. Haverá também uma descida acentuada da temperatura do ar, especialmente à medida que a precipitação for diminuindo. 
A depressão deverá cavar até aos 988 hPa no seu centro ... Esta é uma previsão feita com antecedência de 72 horas, sujeita a eventuais acertos.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (17 Jan 2013 às 07:37)

O meteorologista de serviço na RTP acaba de alertar para a mudança a partir de sábado, com queda de neve a cota muito baixas!


----------



## xes (17 Jan 2013 às 08:04)

Tambem me disseram isso, mas quanto? Quantos metros?


----------



## c.bernardino (17 Jan 2013 às 08:49)

xes disse:


> Tambem me disseram isso, mas quanto? Quantos metros?



Bom dia, não existe resposta segura quanto a esta questão. 
Esta situação é muito interessante e fora do comum.
Modelos *preveem *Portugal continental inteirinho com ISO negativos a 850 hPa em vários momentos na próxima semana mas a experiência empirica diz-me que os modelos não lidam muito bem com estas situações anómalas pelo que o melhor é ir lendo o que se escreve aqui, por quem sabe, uma pitada de nowcasting. Não é o meu caso, sei pouco, mas parece evidente que a situação é interessante.

Reparem que os membros mais "seniores" ou com maiores conhecimentos andam a discutir (só) o fim de semana. O que se passará depois, a partir de 2a feira ainda é pouco claro para mim... e pelos vistos para eles (?) 
o parágrafo anterior foi escrito para ver se alguém arrisca uma previsão a 7 dias 

dias interessantes se avizinham.
O padrão de inicio de janeiro foi quebrado, vamos ver como as peças se reencaixam. A julgar pela paranóia dos modelos, pelas previsõe da NOAA para Fevereiro fico com a sensação que vamos ter n entradas de oeste. Chuvinha.

cumprimentos,


----------



## Agreste (17 Jan 2013 às 08:52)

A situação está ainda provisória, dependerá sempre se a baixa pressão se vai formar ou não no sábado e se terá aquela profundidade. Ontem colocavam mais frio mas menos precipitação. Hoje um pouco menos de frio mas um pós-frontal com um pouco mais de precipitação.


----------



## Jorge_scp (17 Jan 2013 às 09:44)

Quanto à neve, e de uma análise rápida aos modelos, parece-me que infelizmente durante os momentos de mais precipitação a cota ainda é muito alta. Só no pós-frontal a cota baixa muito, mas a precipitação é mais escassa. 

Mas o que me chama mais a atenção pelo perigo que pode representar é a depressão de Sábado, que tem um cavamento muito rápido, uma ciclogénese explosiva, pois neste momento vejo a pressão a baixar cerca de 25 hPa em 24 horas e deverá cruzar em cheio o território continental. 

A grande maioria dos modelos está de acordo, assim como seus ensembles. O ECMWF parece ser o mais simpático em termos de vento, mas também não conseguimos ver com tanto detalhe a evolução da depressão pois a passo tempo que nos mostra é de 24 horas, ao contrário das 6 horas do GFS por exemplo. Hirlam, um mesosescala:





Situação claramente a acompanhar. Caso a situação continue a ser modelada desta forma até às saídas das 12z do dia de ontem, não sei até que ponto não se justificaria um alerta vermelho por causa do vento e laranja por causa de chuva/ondulação.

Vamos ver...


----------



## Vince (17 Jan 2013 às 09:58)

A apenas 48 horas, ECM e GFS, situação potencialmente perigosa ?






http://www.meteopt.com/previsao/modelos/ecmwf/peninsula-iberica





http://www.meteopt.com/previsao/modelos/gfs/peninsula-iberica


----------



## Dinis93 (17 Jan 2013 às 10:00)

Nuno_1010 disse:


>



Bem, a previsão para o Cabo Carvoeiro está mesmo 'explosiva'... 
Em termos de vento, é quase sempre a região que mais é afetada no litoral. Esperemos que não advenha estragos, a criação do que se chama normalmente "mini tornados" é algo frequente por lá, infelizmente.


----------



## Mário Barros (17 Jan 2013 às 10:17)

Dinis93 disse:


> Esperemos que não advenha estragos, a criação do que se chama normalmente "mini tornados" é algo frequente por lá, infelizmente.



Provavelmente querias dizer trombas de água.

Tornados é algo diferente, e não existem mini tornados .


----------



## Dinis93 (17 Jan 2013 às 10:21)

Mário Barros disse:


> Provavelmente querias dizer trombas de água.
> 
> Tornados é algo diferente, e não existem mini tornados .



Sim, era isso.  usei o termo que usam sempre na comunicação social, já devia saber que não era assim que se designava. Mas obrigado pela correção!


----------



## Jorge_scp (17 Jan 2013 às 10:24)

Dinis93 disse:


> Bem, a previsão para o Cabo Carvoeiro está mesmo 'explosiva'...
> Em termos de vento, é quase sempre a região que mais é afetada no litoral. Esperemos que não advenha estragos, a criação do que se chama normalmente *"mini tornados"* é algo frequente por lá, infelizmente.



Esse vento previsto não tem nada a ver com a possível formação de *tornados*, é vento provocado pelo ciclone e pelos elevados gradientes de pressão em torno do núcleo e que se estendem por centenas de km, pelo que afectará todo o continente. 

Os tornados acontecem numa escala completamente diferente, afectando "apenas" centenas de metros.


----------



## Norther (17 Jan 2013 às 10:25)

Para a zona onde moro sábado


----------



## CptRena (17 Jan 2013 às 10:57)

Previsão para a região de Aveiro é de uma ciclogénese com cavamento explosivo como já aqui foi dito atrás. Um evento a seguir de perto e de acompanhamento contínuo









Fonte: climetua.fis.ua.pt


----------



## Vince (17 Jan 2013 às 11:05)

Jorge_scp disse:


> O ECMWF parece ser o mais simpático em termos de vento, mas também não conseguimos ver com tanto detalhe a evolução da depressão pois a passo tempo que nos mostra é de 24 horas,
> ...



No ECM está assim:


----------



## boneli (17 Jan 2013 às 11:49)

Compreendo o discurso de os colegas foristas de terem um pé atrás relativamente á queda de neve...no entanto não entendo quando dizem que quando houver frio não vai haver chuva ou vai ser mesmo um pós frontal com pouca chuva!
Comparar este evento com o da semana passada é descabido no sentido que quando olho para os MAPAS ATUAIS vejo 3 dias seguidos (21,22,23) de frio e com uma frente pelo menos a entrar no nosso território...os mapas indicam primeiro possiblidade de queda de neve a cotas média baixas que no litoral pode descer aos 200/300 metros e principalmente maior precipitação e acumulação bastanatante razoavel.
Não coloco os modelos que mostram isso aqui porque não sei postar.
Agora sei que isto pode mudar até lá mas uma coisa é certa tanto o GFS como o ECM estão mais ou menos em conformidade por isso não se deve minimizar a uma simples pós frontal com pouco ou nenhuma chuva.


----------



## ferreira5 (17 Jan 2013 às 12:07)

boneli disse:


> Compreendo o discurso de os colegas foristas de terem um pé atrás relativamente á queda de neve...no entanto não entendo quando dizem que quando houver frio não vai haver chuva ou vai ser mesmo um pós frontal com pouca chuva!
> Comparar este evento com o da semana passada é descabido no sentido que quando olho para os MAPAS ATUAIS vejo 3 dias seguidos (21,22,23) de frio e com uma frente pelo menos a entrar no nosso território...os mapas indicam primeiro possiblidade de queda de neve a cotas média baixas que no litoral pode descer aos 200/300 metros e principalmente maior precipitação e acumulação bastanatante razoavel.
> Não coloco os modelos que mostram isso aqui porque não sei postar.
> Agora sei que isto pode mudar até lá mas uma coisa é certa tanto o GFS como o ECM estão mais ou menos em conformidade por isso não se deve minimizar a uma simples pós frontal com pouco ou nenhuma chuva.



eu continuo a  ver o ECMWF a colocar muito mais precipitação do que o GFS...espero que tenha razão, mesmo a previsão a 7 dias do AEMET, para uma localidade bem perto de Bragança assim o demonstra:

http://www.aemet.es/es/eltiempo/prediccion/municipios/trabazos-id49223


----------



## Vince (17 Jan 2013 às 12:13)

Para além da ciclogenese de sábado, relativamente à neve, para 3ªfeira está interessante, com ambos os modelos a terem a ISO 0 aos 850 no Algarve e a ISO -30 aos 500hpa algures pelo meio do país. Mas como faltam ainda mais de 120 horas, alguma cautela é desejável, até porque estes núcleos a entrarem pela Biscaia em vez de ser um pouco mais a oeste não me levam a ter muita euforia. O padrão não é diferente das últimas, mas é certo que desta vez traz mais frio e instabilidade.


----------



## boneli (17 Jan 2013 às 12:15)

Vince disse:


> Para além da ciclogenese de sábado, relativamente à neve, para 3ªfeira está interessante, com ambos os modelos a terem a ISO 0 aos 850 no Algarve e a ISO -30 aos 500hpa algures pelo meio do país. Mas como faltam ainda mais de 120 horas, alguma cautela é desejável, até porque estes núcleos a entrarem pela Biscaia em vez de ser um pouco mais a oeste não me levam a ter muita euforia. O padrão não é diferente das últimas, mas é certo que desta vez traz mais frio e instabilidade.




Mas eu disse mesmo isso...ainda falta algum tempo, mas o panorama relativamente ao ultimo evento está bem melhor!!! Alguma cautela se pede.


----------



## stormy (17 Jan 2013 às 12:20)

O ECMWF costuma lidar muito bem com este tipo de sistemas depressionários frontais...é pior quando se mete convecção pelo meio..

Mas neste caso o GEM, GFS e UKMO vão todos na mesma onda e só o ECMWF está mais frouxo quanto ao vento.

Isto agora passa essencialmente pelo nowcast..estas situações são muito dinamicas e complexas e ás tantas as diferenças entre os modelos torna-se identica á propria margem de erro de cada modelo pelo que não conta grande coisa andar a compara-los.

Hoje houve uma mudança consensual no entanto, o centro depressionário passará mais a norte entre a Galiza e o norte de Pt continental, e isso vai comprometer a queda de neve no norte.

*Em termos gerais teremos:*

- Precipitação intensa, persistente, com especial atenção ás regiões a norte do eixo Setubal-Evora e que poderão superar os 100mm/6h em pontos do NW.

-Ventos fortes de W em todo o pais, mas especialmente no litoral oeste e terras altas, onde poderão superar os 70-80km.h com rajadas até 120km.h.
Rodando para NW e enfraquecendo a partir da manhã de Sábado.

-Ondulação forte até 6-7m e possvel surge em alguns pontos do litoral oeste devido ao vento/ondulação onshore e ás baixas pressões...atenção ás desembocaduras de alguns rios que virão bastante cheios e terão alguma dificuldade em escoar...Lima, Ave, Cavado...

- Pós frontal activo com alguns aguaceiros/trovoadas moderadosa fortes e  com granizo e ventos fortes de NW/N.

-Bastante neve no norte/centro acima dos 1500-1800m baixando a cota para os 800-1000m a partir da madrugada de Sabado.

As regiões menos afectadas serão o interior do baixo Alentejo e o Sotavento/barrocal Algarvio...no entanto mesmo nessas regiões teremos uma situação de periodos de chuva e ventos fortes, pelo que tambem há que ter agumas percauções.


----------



## stormy (17 Jan 2013 às 13:50)

Quanto á questão convectiva...que eu acho sempre giro de analisar...

Os modelos desde o WRF ( Meteogalicia) ao ECMWF e ao GFS colocam no sector quente CAPE relativamente fraco, entre 200 e 600J/Kg, e o LI do GFS ronda os 0 a -2.
Sucede que dada a presença de intenso forçamento dinamico, shear moderado a forte com  vento muito intenso nos niveis médios e massa de ar humida, qualquer célula que se forme tem capacidade de gerar aguaceiros pontualmente muito fortes e rajadas de vento superiores a 100km.h.
As células poderão surgir nomeadamente proximo do triple point ou associadas á frente fria, e poderão haver algumas situações localmente severas essencialmente devido ao vento ( não há condições para a formação de tornados devido ao shear unidireccional, mas há para segmentos em arco ou gust fronts/microbursts).

Isto em especial no Centro e Sul, até á madrugada de Sabado.

No que toca ao pós frontal, os valores de Instabilidade termodinamica manteem-se na mesma ordem, mas muito retsritos á faixa litoral oeste e porções do Barlavento Algarvio, suportados pelo arrefecimento rápido da média e alta troposfera.

Devido á subsidencia dinamica e ao ar seco nos niveis médios e altos, a convecção pós frontal será muito dificultada, o mais certo é formar-se uma unica banda convectiva algo intensa imediatamente na retaguarda da depressão, acompanhada por aguaceiros moderados a fortes, acomapnhados de ventos forte e granizo, logo durante a manhã, na costa Oeste e porções do Barlavento Algarvio.

Esta previsão é bastante complicada..e o grau de confiança é inferior ao usual.


----------



## Vince (17 Jan 2013 às 13:58)

Ainda são relevantes as diferenças entre o ECM e o GFS a apenas 2 dias.







Situação chata de lidar para o IPMA. Quando foi a Xynthia recordo-me de mesmo na análise em cima da hora o GFS ter sobrestimado em 5hPa e o ECM ter subestimado. Vamos ver como decorrem as próximas saídas.


----------



## Agreste (17 Jan 2013 às 14:36)

1ª consequência à vista será a interdição à circulação de algumas categorias de veículos em algumas pontes como sempre costuma acontecer. Ambos os cenários colocam ventos constantes acima dos 60km/h.


----------



## Jorge_scp (17 Jan 2013 às 14:50)

De facto, mesmo a 2 dias ainda há diferenças importantes nos modelos. O ECMWF dá muito vento, mas uma situação mais normal a que estamos habituados, não cavando tanto a depressão nem definindo tão bem um núcleo. O GFS e outros (GEM, UKMO, etc) mostram uma situação mais severa e que já inspira cuidados adicionais. Creio que nas runs das 12z vai haver uma convergência, mas seja qual for o resultado nestes casos há um grau de imprevisibilidade enorme, pelo que todo o cuidado é necessário.

Quanto à ondulação, e fazendo análise para o *caso mais gravoso* mostrado pelos modelos: A ciclogénese explosiva começa no mar, mas grande parte do seu cavamento dá-se muito perto do continente ou já em terra. Como tal, a área e o tempo de acção do vento sobre a superfície do oceano será menor. Mesmo assim, espera-se vagas de 6/7 metros na Costa Ocidental, que podem ser agravadas por storm surge (subida do nível da água do mar por abaixamento repentino da pressão atmosférica e empilhamento de água na costa por acção do vento). Como toda a ondulação é gerada pelo vento local, terá baixo período e portanto é aconselhável que embarcações de médio porte se abriguem nos portos.





O caso seria bem pior se o cavamento da depressão se iniciasse 24 horas mais cedo e se as marés tivessem maior amplitude...


----------



## fishisco (17 Jan 2013 às 15:37)

quando aqui se diz "a cota da neve é de xxx metros" o que isso significa? que se prevê neve acima dessa cota? se por ex a cota for de 1500 metros, quer dizer que abaixo disso não deve nevar? é que já vi varias vezes que se prevê neve acima da cota 1500 mas ou eu não percebo mt disto (o que é verdade ehehe) ou só a serra da estrela está acima dos 1500 metros (o geres e o larouco passam ligeiramente disso) por isso não valia a pena dizer logo neve p serra da estrela?


----------



## Agreste (17 Jan 2013 às 15:45)

a velha escola da meteorologia na TV e o regresso do possível e do provável... 1500 m é um limite físico sim... «a 1500 metros é muito provável que a precipitação seja em forma de neve.» genericamente sem identificar locais.

Também usam muito «terras altas no norte e centro»...


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (17 Jan 2013 às 16:38)

Praticamente todo o país com 20mm sábado ás 7h


----------



## ecobcg (17 Jan 2013 às 16:42)

Esta saída das 12Z do GFS mantém a anterior, e não é nada meiguinha!











E com muita precipitação entre as 18Z de Sexta e as 18Z de Sábado.

PS: Esta situação já merecia uma notinha de destaque na página principal do meteopt.com


----------



## cardu (17 Jan 2013 às 16:59)

boa tarde, será que na terça ou quarta feira pode nevar no norte e centro acima dos 500 metros?


----------



## fishisco (17 Jan 2013 às 17:01)

já viram a frente q se aproxima de Continente no GFS para 2 de Fev?


----------



## boneli (17 Jan 2013 às 17:06)

fishisco disse:


> já viram a frente q se aproxima de Continente no GFS para 2 de Fev?




O problema é que é só dia 2 de Fevereiro.....até lá falta muito por isso é melhor nem levares muito a sério.


----------



## ecobcg (17 Jan 2013 às 17:07)

fishisco disse:


> já viram a frente q se aproxima de Continente no GFS para 2 de Fev?
> 
> [/IMG]



Previsão a 384h....sem qualquer fiabilidade... até lá ainda muita "água vai correr debaixo da ponte" .


----------



## c.bernardino (17 Jan 2013 às 17:15)

ecobcg disse:


> Esta saída das 12Z do GFS mantém a anterior, e não é nada meiguinha!
> 
> PS: Esta situação já merecia uma notinha de destaque na página principal do meteopt.com



Meiguinha ?!? 

SAFA 

parece-me ainda mais rija do que a anterior corrida das 6h.
E reparem que esta é a run das 12h !!!

A minha enorme curiosidade é ver a run do ECM que sai ao fim da tarde! ai quero ver mesmo.
também ainda não saiu o diagrama de emsemble GFS da run 12z... também tenho de ve r isso!!!

bem como o nowcasting. Esta situação é um bocado anómala e os modelos podem baralhar-se.

E ninguém fala do que vem depois, do que se desenha... o inverno começou, meus caros (como alguém disse há uns dias). Agora o vento e a chuva e em breve o frio. Pena já vir tarde.

isto está muito giro. Antevem-se dias animados no forum.

abc


----------



## fishisco (17 Jan 2013 às 17:15)

não sejam desmancha-prazeres!!! eu quero ter uma semana de neve em casa!!! uma semana a nevar constantemente lol


----------



## Jorge_scp (17 Jan 2013 às 17:24)

c.bernardino disse:


> Meiguinha ?!?
> 
> SAFA
> 
> ...



Piorou significativamente sim. Não estava nada à espera! Se a run do ECMWF for atrás, creio que é caso de alerta vermelho para o vento em Portugal continental. 

A diferença foi que a depressão começa a cavar um pouco mais cedo nesta run e já tem um centro de 985 hPa no mar. Isto agrava um pouco mais as condições de ondulação que referi num post acima...

Vamos aguardar, mas há muito tempo que não via ser modelado uma coisa parecida no Continente a tão curto prazo. Desde a Xynthia...


----------



## cardu (17 Jan 2013 às 17:31)

A Autoridade Nacional de Proteção Civil (ANPC) decidiu acionar para sexta-feira o alerta amarelo em oito distritos de Portugal Continental, devido às previsões de chuva e vento fortes.

O dispositivo de operações de proteção e socorro aplica-se nos distritos de Viana do Castelo, Braga, Porto, Aveiro, Coimbra, Leiria, Lisboa e Setúbal, entre as 08:00 de sexta-feira e as 24:00 de sábado, refere a ANPC, numa nota.

A ANPC adianta que o alerta azul, o mais fraco, vai ser acionado para os restantes distritos nas próximas 48 horas.

A Proteção Civil decidiu ativar os alertas amarelo e azul para o dispositivo integrado de operações de proteção e socorro, devido às previsões meteorológicas, que apontam para um agravamento do estado do tempo para as próximas 48 horas, associado à passagem de um centro depressionário.

Segundo a ANPC, o acionamento do estado de alerta especial pressupõe, por parte do dispositivo, um reforço da monitorização e intensificação de ações preparatórias para eventuais intervenções.

Segundo o Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera (IPMA), para sexta-feira e sábado está previsto um aumento da intensidade do vento para valores superiores aos 70 quilómetros por hora, podendo ocorrer rajadas que podem chegar a mais de 90 quilómetros por hora, em todo o litoral e terras altas.

O IPMA prevê também agitação marítima em toda a costa oeste, que pode chegar aos quatro e cinco metros, e ocorrência de precipitação, que poderá ser forte, em especial nas regiões do Norte e Centro.

Face às previsões meteorológicas, a Proteção Civil alerta para o piso escorregadio e eventual formação de lençóis de água, a possibilidade de cheias rápidas em meio urbano e de inundações, danos em estruturas montadas ou suspensas, e possíveis acidentes na orla costeira.

Assim, a ANPC aconselha a adoção de comportamentos adequados, nomeadamente a desobstrução dos sistemas de escoamento das águas pluviais, a adoção de uma condução defensiva, não atravessar zonas inundadas, ter especial cuidado na circulação junto da orla costeira e, em zonas ribeirinhas mais vulneráveis a inundações rápidas, a não praticar atividades relacionadas com o mar.


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Jan 2013 às 17:44)

Vendaval impressionante...espero bem que o IPMA não facilite...


----------



## stormy (17 Jan 2013 às 17:52)

Jorge_scp disse:


> Piorou significativamente sim. Não estava nada à espera! Se a run do ECMWF for atrás, creio que é caso de alerta vermelho para o vento em Portugal continental.
> 
> A diferença foi que a depressão começa a cavar um pouco mais cedo nesta run e já tem um centro de 985 hPa no mar. Isto agrava um pouco mais as condições de ondulação que referi num post acima...
> 
> Vamos aguardar, mas há muito tempo que não via ser modelado uma coisa parecida no Continente a tão curto prazo. Desde a Xynthia...



O GFS12z foi atras do WRF do Meteogalicia...
Muita atenção ao vento no litoral entre o Cabo Raso e Aveiro, poderão ocorrer rajadas superiores a 120km.h sem grande dificuldade com este tipo de sinóptica.

Isto é claramente um alerta vermelho em varios distritos...o IPMA devia avançar, desta vez não teem desculpa para lançar avisos em cima da hora plo amor da santa


----------



## Agreste (17 Jan 2013 às 18:11)

Sim, ventos de escala semelhante aos de uma tempestade tropical. Claro que isto é uma estimativa, dependerá sempre por onde a depressão entrar mas do Cabo Raso para cima será a pior parte em termos de vento.


----------



## Agreste (17 Jan 2013 às 18:23)

Acho que o único evento que encaixa no aviso vermelho é a ondulação acima de 7 metros na costa ocidental e acima de 5 metros na costa sul. As 2 situações são prováveis na madrugada e manhã de sábado. O vento ficará pelo aviso laranja (até 130Km/h).

http://www.ipma.pt/pt/enciclopedia/otempo/sam/index.html?page=criterios.xml


----------



## Mário Barros (17 Jan 2013 às 18:49)

Para aqui estão a dar vento médio de 66 km/h, não baixando dos 60 km/h durante 9h .


----------



## fishisco (17 Jan 2013 às 19:07)

Mário Barros disse:


> Para aqui estão a dar vento médio de 66 km/h, não baixando dos 60 km/h durante 9h .



a GNR e a PSP vao-se fartar de passar multas por excesso de velocidade ao vento!!! 

PS: desculpem mas n resisti... eu sei que nao tem piada


----------



## PauloSR (17 Jan 2013 às 19:17)

> Chuva, vento e *trovoada* amanhã e sábado
> 
> Oito distritos Portugal continental estão em alerta amarelo por causa do mau tempo, esta sexta-feira e sábado. O alerta é da Autoridade Nacional de Proteção Civil.
> 
> ...




Estes jornalistas (e já não é a primeira vez que o fazem) quando o país está em alerta por chuva e vento, acrescentam a trovoada... Assim cria mais impacto!!! Só pode 

Trovoada?! Antes fosse, antes fosse...


----------



## Norther (17 Jan 2013 às 19:20)

O GFS e ECMWF muito parecidos com o GFS a cavar mais um pouco mas penso que ja não vai haver grandes mudanças, vai ser um belo dia ventoso que deverá causar estragos.





[URL=http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/593/ecmwfpiv850048.png/]


----------



## Aristocrata (17 Jan 2013 às 19:29)

Norther disse:


> O GFS e ECMWF muito parecidos com o GFS a cavar mais um pouco mas penso que ja não vai haver grandes mudanças, vai ser um belo dia ventoso que deverá causar estragos...



Chamo a atenção para o pormenor (maior?) de que, a confirmar-se  a depressão com cavamento rápido, ela entrará na península Ibérica de forma rápida, fazendo com que os vento tenham uma rotação também rápida para norte.
Assim serão de esperar ventos muito fortes de norte, nas terras altas do norte e centro, na 2ª metade de sábado. As temperaturas também poderão cair de forma notável, com grande desconforto térmico (windchill marcado).

Corrijam-me se me engano

P.S.: haja animação, sem estragos de maior, sem vítimas, e que todos nós "*METEOROLOGICÓMANOS*" tenhamos emoção sem CULPAS...


----------



## aqpcb (17 Jan 2013 às 19:44)

fishisco disse:


> quando aqui se diz "a cota da neve é de xxx metros" o que isso significa? que se prevê neve acima dessa cota? se por ex a cota for de 1500 metros, quer dizer que abaixo disso não deve nevar? é que já vi varias vezes que se prevê neve acima da cota 1500 mas ou eu não percebo mt disto (o que é verdade ehehe) ou só a serra da estrela está acima dos 1500 metros (o geres e o larouco passam ligeiramente disso) por isso não valia a pena dizer logo neve p serra da estrela?



Sim isso é a previsão, mas é obvio que poderá nevar a 1400 metros agora a 900 é praticamente impossível, pode até acontecer de só nevar a 1800 metros


----------



## c.bernardino (17 Jan 2013 às 20:00)

Norther disse:


> O GFS e ECMWF muito parecidos com o GFS a cavar mais um pouco mas penso que ja não vai haver grandes mudanças, vai ser um belo dia ventoso que deverá causar estragos.



Por acaso não concordo muito, caro Norther. As pequenas diferenças fazem enormes diferenças de efeitos. O gradiente de pressão é muito diferente (Sábado ao meio dia).

e uma coisa interessante. o núcleo de altas pressões no atlântico e depressão a norte não coincidem no 2 modelos.... a pouco mais de 36 horas  (o que por acaso não é assim tão surpreendente) mas essa diferença de posição(principalmente do AA vai fazer toda a diferença pel a sua influencia na génese da depressão, pelo fluxo que lhe (a)tira. 
note-se que esta minha observação é dificultada pois as cartas do ecm e do gfs não parecem ter o mesmo tipo de projeção (estarei enganado?)

certo é que num temos um vendaval que marca uma "temporada" noutro temos um valente vendaval com uma rega energética. 

Aristocrata, até que enfim alguém fala nas temperaturas. Estava a ver toda a gente com a cabeça no ar LOLOL (deve ser do vento).

vamos acompanhando... 
(parecemos uns agarradinhos... que vicio tremendo)


----------



## MeteoCaxinas (17 Jan 2013 às 20:05)

Inicialmente as previsões indicavam a situação mais grave para as regiões do centro e sul, mas as ultimas actualizaçoes dos diferentes organismos indicam que a madrugada de sexta para sabado o cavamento de uma depressão (borrasca em castellano) em deslocaçao pela parte norte do território irá dar origem a ocorrecia de forte precipitação e vento muito forte em especial na costa litoral e terras altas. 
Também estou de acordo que as rajadas irão ser superiores a 100km/h.
Situação para se ir acompanhando e a protecção civil como o IPMA deviam subir o nível de alterta para laranja.

A ondulação será razão para alerta vermelho na terça e quarta feira onde se mantem a previsão de altura significativa superior a 8 m, podendo alguns picos ultrapassar os 10 m de altura.

Deixem as vossas estações bem preparadas para os registos, será interessante esssa madrugada.


----------



## MSantos (17 Jan 2013 às 20:19)

c.bernardino disse:


> vamos acompanhando...
> (parecemos uns agarradinhos... que vicio tremendo)



A quem o dizes 

Fim de semana animado em perspectiva, vento, agitação marítima e chuva generalizada. 

Bons seguimentos pessoal.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (17 Jan 2013 às 20:31)

Boa noite a todos com os quais tenho aprendido tanto.
Para este fim-de-semana a situação parece relativamente definida. E para o início da próxima semana nenhum dos mais entendidos arrisca uma previsão? Aqui a 'agarrada' anda mortinha por uns flocos de neve em Viseu e até já julgava que este Inverno não chegaria, mas parece ver-se uma luz ao fundo do túnel ou ando a ouvir demais o nosso primeiro?


----------



## SpiderVV (17 Jan 2013 às 20:35)

O ECMWF também não é nada meigo no seu output... (by weatheronline.co.uk)





Já estamos muito perto por isso penso que seja pertinente dizer que há que ter cuidado com o vento muito forte, e nós meteoloucos ficar em casa a observar as estações.


----------



## stormy (17 Jan 2013 às 20:37)

O WRF está impossivel....110km.h de vento médio na Extremadura...rajadas de 130,140,150 poderão ser possiveis...







Situação extrema.

O ECMWF12z, GFS12z, GEM12z e UKMO12z todos cavam a depressão até á casa dos 975-980hpa, com fortissimo gradiente barometrico, que poderá resultar em ventos médios entre os 70 e os 90km.h com rajadas de até 120km.h.

Para alem disso temos chuva forte, possibilidade de algumas células convectivas embebidas nos sistemas frontais ( acentuando locamente o vento e a  chuva), mar alteroso e possibilidade de neve no sector frio a partir da manhã de Sab.
As regiões mais afectadas serão a norte de Sines-Beja, a sul desse eixo a situação é menos severa.


----------



## Jorge_scp (17 Jan 2013 às 21:05)

O Hirlam é outro modelo que piorou a situação na última run:





Parece não haver dúvidas que estamos perante uma situação pouco habitual em Portugal continental... convém começar a avisar o maior número de pessoas, eu já o comecei a fazer, mais vale prevenir. Só na hora vamos ter a certeza no que isto vai resultar.


----------



## rozzo (17 Jan 2013 às 21:18)

SpiderVV disse:


> O ECMWF também não é nada meigo no seu output... (by weatheronline.co.uk)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Eu penso que essas previsões são baseadas no GFS, não no ECMWF.


----------



## boneli (17 Jan 2013 às 21:19)

Ui que animação que para aqui vai....à um ano atrás andava tudo cabis baixo, agora anda tudo com um brilho nos olhos!!! 
Bem de facto  este evento (ainda não tem nome?????) está mais próximo e pelo que li a situação cada vez está mais definida. Uma noite de Sexta e dia de Sábado bem agitado. Espero sem grandes estragos mas parece que a coisa não se vai restringir a chuva com fartura, por isso cautela!

Os dois principais modelos estão em sintonia com mais ou menos cavamento, com mais ou menos pressão por isso é esperar pelos avisos do IPMA que por enquanto estão no Laranja....já se falou no Vermelho, mas não tenho conhecimentos suficientes para tal, mas talvez amanhã ou esta madrugada mediante a evolução se confirma ou não.


----------



## Chingula (17 Jan 2013 às 21:21)

As últimas propostas dos modelos apontam nitidamente para ciclogénese explosiva da depressão que se desloca da região dos Açores (cerca de 1000hPa - dia 18 às 12h) para a Península Ibérica (cerca de 970 hPa - dia 19 às 12h)...será mais preocupante nesta situação a intensidade do vento e o temporal (agitação marítima superior a 6 metros) na costa Ocidental a que se associará a "storm surge" - mais acentuada na preia-mar...


----------



## Vince (17 Jan 2013 às 21:27)

O WRF tem mesmo rajadas nos 130-140km/h como máximo e localizadas, mas é preciso não esquecer que dos 4 principais modelos globais o GFS é o mais intenso, e o WRF é inicializado com dados deste.






O ECM também baixa bastante a pressão, mas o gradiente não é tão agressivo mas de qualquer forma mesmo neste seria sempre um valente temporal.


----------



## SpiderVV (17 Jan 2013 às 21:32)

rozzo disse:


> Eu penso que essas previsões são baseadas no GFS, não no ECMWF.


Provavelmente tens razão, lapso meu, não sei porque é que sempre pensei que fosse o ECMWF.


----------



## Chingula (17 Jan 2013 às 21:40)

A Preia-mar no Sábado, no período de maior "risco" aponta para as 08h 15m em Viana do Castelo variando em latitude alguns minutos, sendo mais tardia em Sagres...consultei a informação disponibilizada pelo Instituto Hidrográfico.


----------



## c.bernardino (17 Jan 2013 às 22:09)

Reparem como o GFS só se aguenta uns 4 dias. dai em diante a dispersão de cenários é enorme, muito maior que o normal E 1-2 dias antes do normal. 

não estranho a dispersão de cenários, mas ela costuma acontecer a partir do 6º dia. Não a partir do 4º  dia.





Uploaded with ImageShack.us

ensemble para zona de lisboa


----------



## algarvio1980 (17 Jan 2013 às 22:23)

Segundo o Foreca que segue o ECM, o local mais ventoso será Sagres com 65 km/h, Peniche com 64 km/h, para Olhão coloca 54km/h.

No Algarve, a ondulação e o vento forte poderá causar estragos na praia de Faro, que é bastante vulnerável a temporais destes, com a ondulação entre 5 a 6 metros, a boa notícia é que a ondulação mais alta irá correr durante a baixa-mar.


----------



## HotSpot (17 Jan 2013 às 22:49)

Moita, próximos dias:






Fonte: meteomoita.com

É um daqueles temporais


----------



## stormy (17 Jan 2013 às 23:05)

Poderá ser pior mesmo que a Xynthia, por três motivos:

-Frente fria bem organizada, triple point em cheio por cima da area de maior forçamento dinamico, com isto o CAPE 300-600 e LI -1,-2 são mais que suficientes para gerar convecção localmente severa


-Maior gradiente barométrico horizontal.


- Fluxo a entrar de SW, passando a W e NW, portanto a vir em cheio do mar sem obstaculos..no caso da Xynthia o gradiente mais forte deu-se com fluxos de SE, que sofrem atrito continental e enfraquecem.

Já agora, aqui um video da Xynthia em Alcochete só para teremos noção..

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k97qmTRAcec

Esta situação vai ser verdadeiramente preocupante...atenção para a possibilidade de cortes extensos de electricidade, corte de estradas, queda de arvores, danos estruturais em algumas casas..


----------



## cardu (17 Jan 2013 às 23:10)

boa noite, o pessoal está e entendo perfeitamente preocupado com o evento que aí vem que acho que nem deu conta de que na terça feira pode haver de acordo com alguns modelos queda de neve a cotas médias no norte e centro na terça feira.... Até lá ainda pode mudar mas fica aqui o reparo.


----------



## cornudo (17 Jan 2013 às 23:10)

stormy disse:


> Poderá ser pior mesmo que a Xynthia, por três motivos:
> 
> -Frente fria bem organizada, triple point em cheio por cima da area de maior forçamento dinamico, com isto o CAPE 300-600 e LI -1,-2 são mais que suficientes para gerar convecção localmente severa
> 
> ...



Stormy achas possível um alerta vermelho?


----------



## usoldier (17 Jan 2013 às 23:11)

Esses casos que referes de poder haver danos é para zonas costeiras certo?


----------



## Vince (17 Jan 2013 às 23:15)

Agressiva a discussão do Estofex, não põe de parte a ocorrência de um Sting jet (fenómeno difícil de prever e que ocorreu na Tempestade do Oeste em 2009 )




> ... Portugal and far NW Spain ...
> 
> The main show likely will be a heavy rain/wind event with limited DMC probabilities. Positive tilt of this impulse keeps CAPE values on the lower end side despite rich LL moisture spreading ashore. Favorable dynamics and upper-level support cause a prolonged period with heavy rain, but embedded convection seems unlikely. The focus however will be the passage of the cold front and occlusion beyond midnight. *Expected phase diagrams and impressive dynamics point to a potential warm seclusion event with an active back-bent occlusion/potential sting jet*, so the main concern will be 03Z onwards:
> 
> ...


http://www.estofex.org/


----------



## filipept (17 Jan 2013 às 23:19)

Afigura-se um evento memorável. Veremos que memórias deixará...
Não é comum ver imagens, como as já postadas, de Portugal inteiro sobre chuva q.b., com mais incidência a norte, e o vento com grande intensidade.

Estou também curioso quanto à entrada fria. Noutros anos tivemos Siberianas com muito frio mas regra geral secas. O evento do fim de semana passado foi muito fraco. Agora é diferente. Gosto de ver a dam528 sobre o Minho e Trás-os-Montes, acompanhada de precipitação. Sinal de cota muito baixa (para não avançar um valor redondo que me venha a arrepender  ). A 108h... ainda falta muito tempo, mas é uma possibilidade.





Uploaded with ImageShack.us

P.s: Infelizmente não posto tanto como gostaria, mas todos visito esta casa. Gosto, muito sinceramente, de ver as análises dos experts da casa, dá gosto. Continuem


----------



## stormy (17 Jan 2013 às 23:32)

usoldier disse:


> Esses casos que referes de poder haver danos é para zonas costeiras certo?



Em especial regiões costeiras, zonas expostas, e terras altas nomeadamente expostas ao quadrante maritimo


----------



## stormy (17 Jan 2013 às 23:37)

Vince disse:


> Agressiva a discussão do Estofex, não põe de parte a ocorrência de um Sting jet (fenómeno difícil de prever e que ocorreu na Tempestade do Oeste em 2009 )
> 
> 
> http://www.estofex.org/



Se fores ver a humidade aos 700hpa e a temperatura aos 300hpa nota-se bem a assinatura tipica de um sting, com ar muito seco e em aquecimento a descer sobre o centro , impelindo uma lingua de ventos até 160km.h aos 850hpa.
http://www.estofex.org/modelmaps/browse_gfs.php?time=36&dtg=2013011718&type=300
http://www.estofex.org/modelmaps/browse_gfs.php?time=36&dtg=2013011718&type=850

O padrão da divergencia aos 500-600hpa tambem é sugestivo, com muita divergencia no sector leste e convergencia a W e SW do centro.

Já agora, a referencia á back bent occlusion é interessante, e se houver um bom transporte de ar quente de retorno para o sector W do centro poderemos ter bastante convecção devido ao ar muito frio aos 500hpa e á presença de uma dinamica em altura ainda suportativa dos movimentos verticais..

Acho muito curioso como os modelos teem modelado tão bem e detalhadamente esta depressão...optimo performance.
A ver como é que a coisa evolui...


----------



## irpsit (17 Jan 2013 às 23:47)

Pelo satélite parece-me um evento cheio de precipitação forte e vento localmente intenso por vezes. Trovoada e provavelmente depois neve a cotas médias, mas não abaixo dos 400 metros junto à costa.

Interessante! Neste momento sigo também com uma tempestade aqui na Islândia. Aproveitem aí o facto de receberem uma depressão em cheio! Nós aqui apanhámo-las todas as semanas!

Mas posso dizer que este inverno o ar frio aqui, está muito fraquinho. Portanto não contem muito com as entradas frias, porque nem aqui têm causado muita frio ou neve.


----------



## Zapiao (18 Jan 2013 às 01:06)

Poderá haver inversao barometrica? 980 mb é muito baixo nao é? Vou estar de olho no barometro aneroide que mais ninguem aqui deve ter


----------



## Paulo H (18 Jan 2013 às 01:33)

Zapiao disse:


> Poderá haver inversao barometrica? 980 mb é muito baixo nao é? Vou estar de olho no barometro aneroide que mais ninguem aqui deve ter



Inversão barometrica, o que é isso?! É tipo.. altas pressões relativas em altitude e baixas pressões à superfície? É como uma baixa térmica no Verão??

E um back bent, o que é? Significa que o lado quente da depressão dá a volta ao centro dela, e junta-se por trás à frente fria?

Se alguém me puder esclarecer, desconheço os conceitos..


----------



## cornudo (18 Jan 2013 às 08:23)

Vince disse:


> Agressiva a discussão do Estofex, não põe de parte a ocorrência de um Sting jet (fenómeno difícil de prever e que ocorreu na Tempestade do Oeste em 2009 )
> 
> 
> http://www.estofex.org/



Será impressão minha ou o IM está a subestimar este evento perigoso?


----------



## Jodamensil (18 Jan 2013 às 09:09)

Entao pessoalmas expliquem uma coisa, quando comeca afinal esse evento?


----------



## Mário Barros (18 Jan 2013 às 09:23)

cornudo disse:


> Será impressão minha ou o IM está a subestimar este evento perigoso?



Penso que não.



Jodamensil disse:


> Entao pessoalmas expliquem uma coisa, quando comeca afinal esse evento?



Esta tarde.


----------



## Redfish (18 Jan 2013 às 09:49)

Boas

Os modelos apontam para uma situação metereologica complicada para as proximas horas.

No meu causo , esta situação está a causar-me particular preocupação motivada por uma deslocação esta noite de Loulé (saida ás 19h) a Barcelos, pois este fim de semana irei participar numa prova desportiva (BTT) na zona de Barcelos.

Percorrer todo o pais de Sul para Norte nao deverá ser hoje o mais aconselhado, porem é necessario.


----------



## c.bernardino (18 Jan 2013 às 10:06)

Estranho...
há uma divergência entre os 2 modelos, GFS e ECMWF !  a 24h !

reparem nas cartas para as 0h de sábado (faltam 14 horas)

o GFS cava a 980 hPa
o ECMWF a 990 hPa

estes 10 hPa fazem diferença.
Seja como for  vamos ter uma noite/madrugada e manhã com "animação".

Estranho é que a visibilidade dese evento na comunicação social seja reduzida (para o perigo do evento). Será que as notícias (menos boas) do "FRIO" da semana passada que geraram um flop, fazem agora dar menos atenção a este evento.


----------



## Aurélio (18 Jan 2013 às 10:10)

*Critérios dos Avisos do IPMA:*

*- Vento:*
> Amarelo: 70 a 90 km/h de rajada máxima;
> Laranja: 91 a 130 Km/h de rajada máxima;
> Vermelho: > 130 km/h

*- Precipitação:*
> Amarelo: 10 a 20 mm/h; 21 a 40 mm em 6 horas
> Laranja: 21 a 40 mm/h; 41 a 60 mm em 6 horas;
> Vermelho: > 40 mm/h; > 60 mm em 6 horas;

Alguém ainda acha que existe razão para alertas vermelhos ?

Em relação aos modelos parece que após este fim de semana, não existe grande coisa de interessante, ao contrário do que eu esperava para o final do mês, mas a ver vamos que isto ainda pode dar muitas voltas !


----------



## Vince (18 Jan 2013 às 10:13)

Sim, ainda diferem os dois, GFS e ECM. 







O UKM e o CMC estão mais próximos do GFS, embora não tão agressivos.


----------



## CptRena (18 Jan 2013 às 10:14)

Primeira vez que vejo uma previsão com uma seta roxa por cima da "região aveirense".






Fonte: www.euronews.net/weather/


----------



## vitamos (18 Jan 2013 às 10:16)

Aurélio disse:


> *Critérios dos Avisos do IPMA:*
> 
> *- Vento:*
> > Amarelo: 70 a 90 km/h de rajada máxima;
> ...



Ontem estive para mencionar esse pertinente facto. 

De qualquer forma é possível, nomeadamente no que diz respeito á rajada máxima de vento que possa haver no limite a introdução de avisos vermelhos para o litoral norte e áreas mais montanhosas. De qualquer forma o próprio IPMA irá analisar as últimas saídas certamente. Quanto á actuação do IPMA e ao contrário de algumas críticas ontem aqui feitas acho que está correcta. Avisos laranjas lançados a 24h e possíveis actualizações hoje.


----------



## miguel (18 Jan 2013 às 10:23)

Para mim esta é a carta do dia e seria o cenário mais grave!! o GFS tem os mesmos 975hpa mas a passar uns bons km's mais a norte isso fará uma grande diferença na velocidade do vento na zona centro/Sul o cenário do Hirlam seria o mais gravoso para essas zonas! Agora pouco importa olhar modelos é seguir o Satélite e acompanhar a pressão atmosférica para ver qual está correto, mas volto a lembrar o cenário do hirlam seria grave e a região Centro/Sul a mais afetada e a justificar ai se calhar um aviso acima do atual! Seja como for vai ser um bom temporal que não temos todos os anos e de Norte a Sul!


----------



## Vince (18 Jan 2013 às 10:27)

O nome da depressão será «Gong».


----------



## CptRena (18 Jan 2013 às 10:40)

Aqui vão as previsões extremistas da UA (Universidade de Aveiro)

















Fonte: climetua.fis.ua.pt/


----------



## Mário Barros (18 Jan 2013 às 11:06)

Daqui a 24h vamos ter uma carta sinóptica pra emoldurar , vamos lá ver se será assim.


----------



## fishisco (18 Jan 2013 às 11:18)

os modelos já tiraram a neve para o inicio da próxima semana, agora so acima dos 750metros  mt alto para mim


----------



## Ronny (18 Jan 2013 às 11:46)

fishisco disse:


> os modelos já tiraram a neve para o inicio da próxima semana, agora so acima dos 750metros  mt alto para mim



De facto.. é uma pena.. vamos esperar.. pode ser que volte o frio e a precipitação para esses dias..


----------



## Vince (18 Jan 2013 às 11:53)

É o que se temia, o GFS na última saída empurra a fantástica bolha de ar frio para leste, andamos com azar. No que toca a neve entra tudo de raspão a leste. Não me importava nada de trocar a ciclogénese por isto. A ver se até 3ªf ainda muda.


----------



## algarvio1980 (18 Jan 2013 às 12:12)

Estranho, a previsão da ondulação do IPMA para amanhã, só 2 a 3 metros na costa sul, quando o Windguru coloca ondas de 5 a 6 metros.  A ver se chove uns 10 mm, mas mesmo assim parece-me que o mês de Janeiro vai ser mais um mês abaixo da média aqui pelo Algarve.


----------



## irpsit (18 Jan 2013 às 12:16)

Acho que o mais importante deste evento vai ser mesmo precipitação intensa e trovoadas.

O vento também será violento por algumas horas, mas não creio que nada de extraordinário (excepto eventuais tornados).

Relembro ainds que uma pressão de 980mb não é de todo rara em Portugal. Depressões no Atlântico podem atingir pressões mesmo muito mais baixas, até aos 930mb. 980mb é pouco. No entanto se houver bastante gradiente de pressão, o vento pode ser sempre tempestuoso.

Não creio que vá ser um evento muito frio após a passagem da depressão. Neve nas terras altas, mas nada de anormal para uma situação de Janeiro.


----------



## Aurélio (18 Jan 2013 às 12:16)

E não só .... todo aquele desenvolvimento de um forte componente zonal, pouco a pouco está-se a desvanecer, pois o AA que neste momento encontra-se a Sudoeste de Portugal, não existe forma de desaparecer dali de um vez, e assim sendo toda a componental zonal aparece sempre mais a norte.

Nas ultimas saidas, enquanto que a operacional do GFS esteve sozinha, não apenas conseguiu fazer-se prevalecer face aos seus membros, como ainda conseguiu vencer todos os restantes modelos que indicavam um comportamento bem mais zonal isto sobretudo após as 120 horas.

Assim sendo basicamente resta contemplar aqui mais a sul obviamente o evento desta noite, e ver se conseguirmos atingir a média do mês !


----------



## Norther (18 Jan 2013 às 12:16)

c.bernardino disse:


> Por acaso não concordo muito, caro Norther. As pequenas diferenças fazem enormes diferenças de efeitos. O gradiente de pressão é muito diferente (Sábado ao meio dia).
> 
> e uma coisa interessante. o núcleo de altas pressões no atlântico e depressão a norte não coincidem no 2 modelos.... a pouco mais de 36 horas  (o que por acaso não é assim tão surpreendente) mas essa diferença de posição(principalmente do AA vai fazer toda a diferença pel a sua influencia na génese da depressão, pelo fluxo que lhe (a)tira.
> note-se que esta minha observação é dificultada pois as cartas do ecm e do gfs não parecem ter o mesmo tipo de projeção (estarei enganado?)
> ...




Sim por isso utilizei a palavra parecidos e falei apenas do forte vento que iam provocar tanto um como o outro.

Para o final desta tarde no litoral já se deve notar a aproximação do Gong.


----------



## Norther (18 Jan 2013 às 12:30)

Pois Aurélio neste momento parece que o AA esta a ganhar força e a querer vir para cima da Península Ibérica, parece querer estragar o evento de segunda para terça ao empurrar na sua passagem a depressão mais para norte.


----------



## PauloSR (18 Jan 2013 às 12:30)

irpsit disse:


> Acho que o mais importante deste evento vai ser mesmo precipitação intensa e trovoadas.



Irpsit, trovoada dispersa ou localmente forte?! Não me parecem favoraveis a algo "em grande" os valores do CAPE e Li...


----------



## trovoadas (18 Jan 2013 às 12:34)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Estranho, a previsão da ondulação do IPMA para amanhã, só 2 a 3 metros na costa sul, quando o Windguru coloca ondas de 5 a 6 metros.  A ver se chove uns 10 mm, mas mesmo assim parece-me que o mês de Janeiro vai ser mais um mês abaixo da média aqui pelo Algarve.



Vamos ter de aproveitar muito bem os mm's que caírem hoje e amanhã por que de resto está mau. A previsão tem-se alterado para pior tanto no curto, como médio e longo prazo. Até este evento está muito incerto para aqui. Não sei se cairão 10, 20 ou 30mm.
 A meu ver a acção estará sempre um pouco mais a Norte. De Beja para baixo não se passará nada de especial, tirando o vento nas regiões do litoral que poderá ter algumas rajadas mais fortes. Tem havido uma clara tendência para depressões muito a Norte, que não conseguem descer em latitude o que não abona nada a nosso favor.


----------



## Brunomc (18 Jan 2013 às 12:42)

> Irpsit, trovoada dispersa ou localmente forte?! Não me parecem favoraveis a algo "em grande" os valores do CAPE e Li...



Parece ser trovoadas dispersas entre as 00h e as 12h de amanhã, mais no centro e sul


----------



## Jorge_scp (18 Jan 2013 às 12:53)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Estranho, a previsão da ondulação do IPMA para amanhã, só 2 a 3 metros na costa sul, quando o Windguru coloca ondas de 5 a 6 metros.  A ver se chove uns 10 mm, mas mesmo assim parece-me que o mês de Janeiro vai ser mais um mês abaixo da média aqui pelo Algarve.



A depressão é demasiado a norte para causar ondulação significativa na costa sul. Aceito bem esses 2/3 metros do IM, o windguru não lida muito bem com as posições dos locais e a orientação da linha de costa, temos de o saber adaptar à realidade.

Porém, na costa ocidental não compreendo os 4/5 metros, a ondulação vai ser bastante superior. Mesmo os modelos do IM colocam zonas com 7 metros, e mesmo o modelo do hidrográfico prevê 8 a 10 metros.


----------



## Vince (18 Jan 2013 às 12:57)

irpsit disse:


> Acho que o mais importante deste evento vai ser mesmo precipitação intensa e trovoadas.
> 
> O vento também será violento por algumas horas, mas não creio que nada de extraordinário (excepto eventuais tornados).
> 
> ...



Quanto mais baixas de latitude mais difícil é para a atmosfera suportar pressões baixas dessa ordem. Uma depressão de 975 aqui provavelmente corresponde a uma de 960 ou menos na Islândia, ou qualquer coisa desse género. E para além da pressão mínima, que só por si não diz tudo, a forma como o gradiente está apertado tem muita importância, e sobretudo a velocidade com que a pressão desce (que faz por si o gradiente apertar-se rapidamente), o processo ser explosivo ou não. 

 El concepto de ciclogénesis explosiva o “bomba meteorológica

 BOMBOGENESIS


O risco está aí, e não no valor da pressão ser x ou y. Nuns modelos o processo é mais agressivo, noutro mais moderado, tanto poderemos ter um normal temporal de Inverno como pode acontecer eventualmente nalgum local algo mais extremo. E na Islândia, que lida com muito vento, normalmente tem menos problemas com ele, um pouco como os Açores. Aqui já não é bem assim.

Quanto à neve, nunca esteve previsto nevar a cotas médias ou baixas nesta depressão de amanhã, mas na situação seguinte, o que se discutia era o grande mergulho de ar frio de 3ªfeira, que poderia trazer neve a cotas médias mas entretanto está a ser desviado para Leste.

E já agora ontem à noite referiste a aparência da depressão no satélite, mas ela mesmo agora é pouco perceptível, só nas próximas horas é que se começará a notar a sua evolução estrutural.


----------



## dlourenco (18 Jan 2013 às 13:18)

E aí está o vermelhinho geral pelo forte vento


----------



## usoldier (18 Jan 2013 às 14:13)

Ai ai até arrepia mete medo aqui ao pessoal da Zona Oeste :/


----------



## Miguel96 (18 Jan 2013 às 14:15)

*Re: Avisos, Alertas e Previsões oficiais - Janeiro 2013*

Boas Tardes!!

O site do *estofex.org*, diz que poderá haver possibilidade de haver *TORNADOS *e rajadas de vento *muito fortes*. A frase que confirma esta veracidade é:
A level 1 was issued for Portugal and extreme W-Spain mainly for severe wind gusts and an *isolated tornado risk*. There exists the possibility for a damaging wind event during the end of the forecast period over parts of Portugal.

Se algum dos membros quiser aprefeiçoar o aviso emitido para Portugal no site estofex.org, já que o IPMA não é como os sites meteoroógicos dos EUA era preferivel.


----------



## vitamos (18 Jan 2013 às 14:23)

*Re: Avisos, Alertas e Previsões oficiais - Janeiro 2013*



Miguel96 disse:


> Boas Tardes!!
> 
> O site do *estofex.org*, diz que poderá haver possibilidade de haver *TORNADOS *e rajadas de vento *muito fortes*. A frase que confirma esta veracidade é:
> A level 1 was issued for Portugal and extreme W-Spain mainly for severe wind gusts and an *isolated tornado risk*. There exists the possibility for a damaging wind event during the end of the forecast period over parts of Portugal.
> ...



É comum o Estofex referenciar o risco de tornados praticamente em todos os eventos meteorológicos.

A sinóptica associada a este evento é extrema, existem inúmeros factores de risco, mas a probabilidade da ocorrência de tornados é baixa.


----------



## stormy (18 Jan 2013 às 14:30)

*Re: Avisos, Alertas e Previsões oficiais - Janeiro 2013*



vitamos disse:


> É comum o Estofex referenciar o risco de tornados praticamente em todos os eventos meteorológicos.
> 
> A sinóptica associada a este evento é extrema, existem inúmeros factores de risco, mas *a probabilidade da ocorrência de tornados é baixa*.



Bastante minima mesmo, não há shear rotacional...


----------



## rfilipeg (18 Jan 2013 às 14:31)

Ora viva,

Alguém me pode dizer o ponto de situação atmosférico neste momento e para as próximas horas?

Quero com isto perguntar se ainda demora muito a depressão a ganhar forma, pois pelo satélite dá para reparar numa massa de nuvens e as duas massas de ar.

Obrigado.

Cumps,
rfilipeg


----------



## cardu (18 Jan 2013 às 14:37)

rfilipeg disse:


> Ora viva,
> 
> Alguém me pode dizer o ponto de situação atmosférico neste momento e para as próximas horas?
> 
> ...



Informação especial



Comunicado válido entre 2013-01-18 13:44:00 e 2013-01-20 12:00:00

Assunto: Depressão muito cavada atravessa as regiões Norte e Centro

Na tarde e noite de sexta-feira, 18 de janeiro, uma depressão centrada a norte dos Açores e em fase de cavamento rápido, desloca-se para leste a cerca de 70 km/h, aproximando-se do litoral norte, no início de sábado. Esta depressão, às 06 horas do dia 19, com um valor de pressão de cerca 980 hPa, estará no litoral junto à região do Porto. Durante a manhã de sábado a depressão atravessará o território, no sentido noroeste - sueste, centrando-se, às 12 horas, em território espanhol. 
A partir da tarde de hoje, dia 18, e até ao final de sábado, dia 19, prevê-se no território do Continente condições de tempo severo, em especial nas regiões Norte e Centro e no litoral oeste. 
Para o período de tempo referido, prevê-se vento forte ou muito forte, 40 a 60 km/h, com rajadas da ordem de 90 km/h e de 120 km/h, nas terras altas. No período entre as 06 e as 12 horas de sábado, período em que a depressão atravessará o território, prevê-se um aumento da intensidade do vento, com rajadas que poderão ultrapassar os 130 km/h. 
No litoral, as ondas serão de sudoeste ou oeste com 4 a 5 m de altura significativa, passando a ondas de noroeste com 5 a 7 metros, entre 06 e as 21 horas de sábado, no litoral oeste. 
Prevê-se precipitação por vezes forte nas regiões a norte do sistema montanhoso Montejunto Estrela, em especial ente as 18 horas de sexta feira e as 03 horas de sábado. 

Para mais detalhes, consultar as previsões e avisos meteorológicos no endereço do IPMA.


----------



## Chingula (18 Jan 2013 às 14:40)

O modelo do Centro Europeu aponta para um "afundamento" da Tropopausa em Lisboa, dos 220 hPa (cerca de 11.000 mt) em 18 de Janeiro às 12 h, para os 420 hPa (cerca de 6.800 mt) em 19 Janeiro às 12 h...é mais um elemento a considerar no comportamento de todo este campo.


----------



## stormy (18 Jan 2013 às 14:50)

Chingula disse:


> O modelo do Centro Europeu aponta para um "afundamento" da Tropopausa em Lisboa, dos 220 hPa (cerca de 11.000 mt) em 18 de Janeiro às 12 h, para os 420 hPa (cerca de 6.800 mt) em 19 Janeiro às 12 h...é mais um elemento a considerar no comportamento de todo este campo.



Normalissimo.
Chama-se a isso um dry slot...é tipico de depressões em cavamento, nomeadamente em cavamento rápido.
E claro, depois no sector frio a tropopausa será mais baixa...

" high-speed air on the NW'ly jet has to slow abruptly as it encounter the weaker & markedly cyclonically curved gradient in the trough axis: the air has to spread out and descend, encouraging the downward penetration of high-PV/stratospheric air. This action brings air having a high velocity to low altitudes, mixing with the already 'perky' low-atmosphere flow."


http://weatherfaqs.org.uk/book/export/html/182
http://rammb.cira.colostate.edu/wmovl/VRL/Texts/SATELLITE_METEOROLOGY/CHAPTER-4.PDF


----------



## Norther (18 Jan 2013 às 14:55)

Sábado vou fazer uma actividade de alta montanha para a Serra da Estrela, estou a contar com forte queda de neve acima dos 1600m.
pedia ajuda na descrição da quantidade de neve que poderá acumular entre as 9 e as 17h de sábado.

Stormy, David, Vince ...


----------



## stormy (18 Jan 2013 às 15:00)

Norther disse:


> Sábado vou fazer uma actividade de alta montanha para a Serra da Estrela, estou a contar com forte queda de neve acima dos 1600m.
> pedia ajuda na descrição da quantidade de neve que poderá acumular entre as 9 e as 17h de sábado.
> 
> Stormy, David, Vince ...



Eu diria LOOOL..
Não vás!!
Vai estar uma situação de vento muito forte em altura, possivelmente neve/drifting acima dos 1500m..completamente impossivel


----------



## ACalado (18 Jan 2013 às 15:06)

Norther disse:


> Sábado vou fazer uma actividade de alta montanha para a Serra da Estrela, estou a contar com forte queda de neve acima dos 1600m.
> pedia ajuda na descrição da quantidade de neve que poderá acumular entre as 9 e as 17h de sábado.
> 
> Stormy, David, Vince ...



Mais do que a neve a preocupação vai ser o vento  toda a precaução será necessária!


----------



## Aristocrata (18 Jan 2013 às 15:10)

As atenções estão centradas neste episódio de mau tempo.
Análises sobre modelos para 2ª, 3ª feira e adiante tem de ser feitas de forma algo cautelosa, ainda para mais se são baseadas nas saídas intermédias do GFS das 6h e das 18h.
A evolução desta depressão irá tem repercussões no que se passará a seguir.
A esta hora ainda não há certezas definitivas sobre quão baixa será a pressão no seu centro, nem qual será o seu percurso a 100%. Ligeiros desvios nestes parâmetros vão ditar o que sucederá ao ar frio que nos poderá afectar.










*Se* estas cartas forem muito aproximadas à realidade, teremos um substancial agravamento do tempo ao final da tarde nas zonas mais litorais, quer em chuva (que ainda estará a ser fraca a moderada) quem em vento. A partir das 22h\24h serão as regiões abaixo do Rio Douro, nomeadamente abaixo de Aveiro, as mais afectadas.

Vai começar a hora do "nowcasting", ou previsão do presente imediato (0-6h) no que concerne à meteorologia...


----------



## algarvio1980 (18 Jan 2013 às 15:18)

O IPMA já coloca ondas 4 a 5 metros no barlavento, embora até ao Cabo de Santa Maria vai ser essa a ondulação. Os avisos estão a fazer-me confusão, então nos distritos de Santarém e Évora nem vai fazer vento, que nem aviso têem, se Leiria e Setúbal estão em aviso vermelho para o vento.  Então, segundo o Foreca o vento em Sagres terá a mesma velocidade que em Sines cerca de 68km/h e onde está o aviso vermelho no distrito de Faro para o vento, e normalmente em situações destas, já tenho visto rajadas de 120 km/h ou mesmo de 150 km/h por aqui.


----------



## a410ree (18 Jan 2013 às 15:35)

O tempo ai em portugal irá influenciar o tempo aqui na madeira?


----------



## Agreste (18 Jan 2013 às 15:37)

Há 2 candidatos a _Bear Grylls_ por aqui... depois logo vemos essas expedições do Gerês e da Serra da Estrela no Discovery Channel...

Na madrugada vamos ter vento inicialmente de sudoeste o que deve trazer os tais 4-5 metros a toda a costa sul mesmo até de manhã cedo.


----------



## rozzo (18 Jan 2013 às 15:40)

Norther disse:


> Sábado vou fazer uma actividade de alta montanha para a Serra da Estrela, estou a contar com forte queda de neve acima dos 1600m.
> pedia ajuda na descrição da quantidade de neve que poderá acumular entre as 9 e as 17h de sábado.
> 
> Stormy, David, Vince ...




Realmente como já disseram, não sei que actividade vais fazer, mas convém mesmo ponderar a sua realização e no caso de a fazer ter bastante cuidado.
Apesar da neve também poder ser uma preocupação, pois Sábado à tarde já deve estar a nevar em cotas altas, a precipitação já não será muita, e *o maior perigo é mesmo o vento*.






Como o GFS aponta, *ventos médios acima de 110km/h* (imagina as rajadas...) aos 850h/Pa, e isto é uma depressão muito cavada, ou seja, esse nível está a cerca de 1100/1200 metros de altitude apenas, pouco mais de metade da altura da serra. 

Ou seja, vento médio e rajadas ainda mais fortes a cotas superiores serão de esperar.


----------



## martinus (18 Jan 2013 às 15:46)

a410ree disse:


> O tempo ai em portugal irá influenciar o tempo aqui na madeira?



De uma maneira geral, o que se passa no continente nunca tem influência sobre a Madeira.


----------



## a410ree (18 Jan 2013 às 15:47)

martinus disse:


> De uma maneira geral, o que se passa no continente nunca tem influência sobre a Madeira.



Pronto obrigado finalmente alguem que responde á minha pergunta


----------



## trovoadas (18 Jan 2013 às 15:51)

rozzo disse:


> Realmente como já disseram, não sei que actividade vais fazer, mas convém mesmo ponderar a sua realização e no caso de a fazer ter bastante cuidado.
> Apesar da neve também poder ser uma preocupação, pois Sábado à tarde já deve estar a nevar em cotas altas, a precipitação já não será muita, e *o maior perigo é mesmo o vento*.
> 
> 
> ...



Isso para um homem da serra é uma brincadeira de crianças! Não sei se o *Norther* está de todo ciente do tempo que poderá encontrar ou se já vai a contar com isso...isso serão praticamente as condições de uma forte nevasca polar mas tem uma atenuante, as temperaturas não serão assim tão baixas. O windchill esse será de certo negativo e o vento será mais preocupante em zonas abertas e expostas ao quadrante dominante. 
Bom estamos para aqui a falar e isto se calhar é uma situação perfeitamente normal para ele


----------



## stormy (18 Jan 2013 às 15:55)

GFS12z nos 975hpa, vai na onda do WRF do Meteogalicia.

A depressão vai entrar directamente por cima do litoral norte, os ventos mais fortes serão registados entre o Porto e Lisboa, com especial enfase ás Serras do centro, e litoral entre Aveiro e o C. Carvoeiro, onde as rajadas ao inicio da manhã poderão atingir ou superar os 130-140km.h.

Precipitação localmente intensa e algumas células convectivas localmente capazes de produzir ventos fortes e aguaceiros fortes tambem são esperados.

A analise actual á pressão atmosferica mostra um desvio de -0.5 a -1hpa  face á pressão prevista pelo WRF no Porto e em Lisboa, e a analise de Satelite indica já movimentos de forte levantamento/ascensão a NW do centro depressionário, alguns rebentamnetos convectivos na frente fria e o dry slot a nascer a WSW do centro, este comportamento suporta o agravamento que o GFS12z modela.

Esta situação é grave, aconselho que se preparem para a eventualidade de ocorrerem danos estruturais especialmente em construcções mais fracas, perigo de cheias especialmente em meio urbano e na faixa costeira, cortes de electricidade, arvores caidas e corte de estradas, nomeadamente nos distritos entre o Douro e o Tejo.

Aconselho tambem que em caso de duvida contactem os bombeiros nas vossas localidades, ou consultem o site da protecção civil.


----------



## trovoadas (18 Jan 2013 às 15:58)

a410ree disse:


> Pronto obrigado finalmente alguem que responde á minha pergunta



Não se passará nada na Madeira! Nem a nível de chuva nem vento! A depressão estará demasiado afastada. Apenas é de esperar alguma precipitação fraca a moderada e mais na região Norte devido à frente fria associada à depressão mas que chegará já muito debilitada à região a Madeira.


----------



## boneli (18 Jan 2013 às 16:02)

Norther disse:


> Sábado vou fazer uma actividade de alta montanha para a Serra da Estrela, estou a contar com forte queda de neve acima dos 1600m.
> pedia ajuda na descrição da quantidade de neve que poderá acumular entre as 9 e as 17h de sábado.
> 
> Stormy, David, Vince ...




Ah valente...!!!! Eu não sou muito entendido mas Sábado das 9 as 17 digamos que a coisa nao vai estar muito famosa ou vista de outro prisma vai estar famosa de mais agora para fazer atividade de alta montanha....bem desejo-te boa sorte! 

Não leves a mal o que estou a dizer


----------



## a410ree (18 Jan 2013 às 16:03)

trovoadas disse:


> Não se passará nada na Madeira! Nem a nível de chuva nem vento! A depressão estará demasiado afastada. Apenas é de esperar alguma precipitação fraca a moderada e mais na região Norte devido à frente fria associada à depressão mas que chegará já muito debilitada à região a Madeira.



Obrigado !


----------



## Johnny (18 Jan 2013 às 16:04)

Tinha agendada uma caminhada/trekking de Xertelo (Montalegre) ao Pico da Nevosa, c/ 1548m,(tb Montalegre), para amanhã, sábado... mas foi cancelada, devido ao agravamento das condições meteorológicas... chuva e vento forte/muito forte, associados à queda de neve, consoante a altitude...


----------



## cardu (18 Jan 2013 às 16:06)

Que tristeza, a bolha de ar frio insiste em ir para Espanha de acordo com a run 12h do gfs na próxima terça feira.


----------



## boneli (18 Jan 2013 às 16:19)

cardu disse:


> Que tristeza, a bolha de ar frio insiste em ir para Espanha de acordo com a run 12h do gfs na próxima terça feira.




Se tiveres em conta que este Inverno ainda não tiveste nenhum acontecimento de neve significativo, se tiveres em conta que isto é Portugal não Espanha, se tiveres em conta que a ISO 0/-2 ENTRE O 21 E 23 vai estar por cá com grande possiblidade de precipitação e se tiveres em conta que ambos os modelos mostram isso acho que ficas triste com pouco....

Agora o panorama já foi melhor quanto à cota, pois os modelos chegarm a mostrar 300 metros no entanto continuam a mostrar uma cota que pode ir até os 600 metros. Acho que não é assim tão mau.


----------



## cardu (18 Jan 2013 às 16:27)

boneli disse:


> Se tiveres em conta que este Inverno ainda não tiveste nenhum acontecimento de neve significativo, se tiveres em conta que isto é Portugal não Espanha, se tiveres em conta que a ISO 0/-2 ENTRE O 21 E 23 vai estar por cá com grande possiblidade de precipitação e se tiveres em conta que ambos os modelos mostram isso acho que ficas triste com pouco....
> 
> Agora o panorama já foi melhor quanto à cota, pois os modelos chegarm a mostrar 300 metros no entanto continuam a mostrar uma cota que pode ir até os 600 metros. Acho que não é assim tão mau.




Pois, mas vou estar numa cota de 300 a 400 metros nessa altura.... 

Pode ser que os modelos ainda modelem alguma coisa boa para o continente.


----------



## Norther (18 Jan 2013 às 16:55)

boneli disse:


> Ah valente...!!!! Eu não sou muito entendido mas Sábado das 9 as 17 digamos que a coisa nao vai estar muito famosa ou vista de outro prisma vai estar famosa de mais agora para fazer atividade de alta montanha....bem desejo-te boa sorte!
> 
> Não leves a mal o que estou a dizer




 na boa e ate ja me ri um pouco com alguns comentários que aqui fizeram, claro que estou ciente e não vamos fazer a actividade prevista, bem sei que era uma loucura mas vou na mesma estar na serra e vou tentar retratar o estado do tempo para vos trazer aqui ao forum, era apenas para me darem mais uma ajudinha do que poderia encontrar no sábado  muito obrigado a quem colaborou.


----------



## fishisco (18 Jan 2013 às 17:05)

hoje é daqueles dias que eu gostava de saber e poder medir a precipitação!!! desde manhã não tem parado de chover copiosamente, estou protegido pelo vento mas sei que há zonas que o vento não está nada meigo, e o pior ainda está para vir não é?


----------



## lsalvador (18 Jan 2013 às 17:08)

Novos alertas enviados pelo IPMA, Santarem passou a contar com alerta vermelha para vento.


----------



## Mário Barros (18 Jan 2013 às 17:08)

fishisco disse:


> hoje é daqueles dias que eu gostava de saber e poder medir a precipitação!!! desde manhã não tem parado de chover copiosamente, estou protegido pelo vento mas sei que há zonas que o vento não está nada meigo, e o pior ainda está para vir não é?



 *Construção de Pluviómetro Helmman caseiro..fácil..e barato*


----------



## QTT (18 Jan 2013 às 18:08)

Olá, caros amigos!

Começo por dizer que não quero ser alarmista, mas "quem te avisa, teu amigo é"...

Ou muito me engano, ou teremos uma situação parecida com o que ocorreu há 72 anos (14/15fev1941)...

Nos últimos TAF´s portugueses que consultei na _net_, o vento mais forte previsto é para o Porto/P.Rubras (33040G60KT). Creio que ainda pecará por defeito, dado o gradiente de pressão que se espera!!! Esse valor vai, com quase toda a certeza, ser ultrapassado em muitos dos aeródromos, para já não falar das terras altas...

Esta depressão/ciclone (é disso que se trata) deverá atingir entre 975 e 980 hPa... Faz-me lembrar o "famoso" ciclone de 1941 (curiosamente também num fim de semana). Todos os mais velhos e muitos que já partiram se lembram/lembravam dele... Oxalá eu me engane...


----------



## dASk (18 Jan 2013 às 18:23)

Que apaixonante seguir um evento destes para quem gosta e sendo eles tão pouco comuns ás nossas latitudes! Já tenho a camara preparada para filmar/fotografar eventuais picos de intensidade de vento ou estragos causados pelo mesmo... não sei se vou dormir esta madrugada


----------



## Mário Barros (18 Jan 2013 às 18:29)

Os assuntos relativos à página do IPMA, o facto da mesma não estar disponível, foram movidos para o tópico em baixo indicado:

 Site do IPMA inacessível quando mais é necessário


----------



## cardu (18 Jan 2013 às 18:42)

está a sair a run 12h do ecm. Parece que o evento de terça voltou a melhorar um pouco ou é impressão minha para quem gosta de neve.


----------



## Santos (18 Jan 2013 às 18:46)

Sou membro deste fórum desde 2006.
Sigo o fórum com dedicação e o tempo que tenho disponível.
Nunca faltei ao respeito a nignuém nem faltarei nem aqui nem num outro local.

Coloquei 2 links neste seguimento, foram retirados.

O primeiro post foi um link de apoio ao sat24 para apoio a um mebro.
O 2º post foi da imagem de radar que coloquei, para quem não conseguia aceder ao tópico.
Logo

Qual a lógica da moderação ?
Nem o meu filho que tem 25 anos teria tal falta de respeito.

Respeito é bom para também sermos respeitados !


----------



## SpiderVV (18 Jan 2013 às 18:48)

Santos disse:


> Sou membro deste fórum desde 2006.
> Sigo o fórum com dedicação e o tempo que tenho disponível.
> Nunca faltei ao respeito a nignuém nem faltarei nem aqui nem num outro local.
> 
> ...


É melhor procurar... Estava-se a falar do IPMA estar em baixo, portanto os posts foram movidos para esse tópico, não retirados.


----------



## vitamos (18 Jan 2013 às 18:50)

Santos disse:


> Sou membro deste fórum desde 2006.
> Sigo o fórum com dedicação e o tempo que tenho disponível.
> Nunca faltei ao respeito a nignuém nem faltarei nem aqui nem num outro local.
> 
> ...



Caro Santos:

Todos os seus posts estão no tópico dedicado ás falhas do IPMA tal como foi avisado  pelo Mario Barros se ler atrás...

Portanto um pouco mais de calma e também um pouco mais de respeito.

Esta sua intervenção foi no mínimo muito deselegante.


----------



## Santos (18 Jan 2013 às 18:57)

vitamos disse:


> Caro Santos:
> 
> Todos os seus posts estão no tópico dedicado ás falhas do IPMA tal como foi avisado  pelo Mario Barros se ler atrás...
> 
> ...



Obrigado pela sua atenção.

Não faz sentido Vitamos, senão vejamos;

Os dois posts que moveram vinham numa seguência lógica.
Pois eu mesmo tive o cuidado de mecionar (faça o favor e verificar no post) que existe mo fórum um local com links.
Bem como imagem de radar, não existe lógica, pois vinha no seuimento que aliás ainda continua.
Obrigado


----------



## cool (18 Jan 2013 às 19:01)

Foi publicada uma actualização no Estofex relativa a este evento.
Será que algum entendido a poderia clarificar aos leigos?
Cumprimentos!!!


----------



## PauloSR (18 Jan 2013 às 19:06)

QTT disse:


> Olá, caros amigos!
> 
> Começo por dizer que não quero ser alarmista, mas "quem te avisa, teu amigo é"...
> 
> ...



A minha avó fala dessa data, não lhe tendo saído da memória até então.
Nada leva a crer que seja algo tão gravoso caro QTT.


----------



## Lightning (18 Jan 2013 às 19:07)

cool disse:


> Foi publicada uma actualização no Estofex relativa a este evento.
> Será que algum entendido a poderia clarificar aos leigos?
> Cumprimentos!!!



Pelo que diz o pessoal do Estofex, e da forma mais resumida possível, este evento:

- Vai passar-se basicamente em duas fases
- Primeiro a passagem da frente fria
- Depois o pós-frontal com vento severo
- A frente traz consigo a *POSSIBILIDADE* de ocorrência de tornados (pois há condições favoráveis)

Agora não me confundam "possibilidade" com "certeza".  Nada a ver.


----------



## Aristocrata (18 Jan 2013 às 19:10)

Apelo à calma, estamos todos aqui pelo amor à meteorologia

---

O posicionamento da depressão parece-me ligeiramente acima daquilo que se esperava e por isso o pior deverá estar entre o litoral norte (Viana do Castelo) e o litoral centro (Lisboa).

Cartas actualizadas com a saída das 12h do GFS:

00h de 19.01






06h de 10.01





~

12h de 19.01





Uma nota para o centro da depressão que se localizará pelas 12h na zona cantábrica (norte de Espanha). O fluxo será marcado e o norte do território será afectado com uma corrente forte de norte - o vento deverá ser muito forte nas terras altas nessa altura.


----------



## cool (18 Jan 2013 às 19:13)

Lightning disse:


> Pelo que diz o pessoal do Estofex, e da forma mais resumida possível, este evento:
> 
> - Vai passar-se basicamente em duas fases
> - Primeiro a passagem da frente fria
> ...




Thanks Lightning


----------



## ecobcg (18 Jan 2013 às 19:15)

Aristocrata disse:


> O posicionamento da depressão parece-me ligeiramente acima daquilo que se esperava e por isso o pior deverá estar entre o litoral norte (Viana do Castelo) e o litoral centro (Lisboa).
> 
> .



Pela imagem de satélite, também me parece que a depressão está um pouquinho mais a Norte. Ou estarei a ver mal? Ainda não se precebe bem o trajecto que vai tomar, mas parece-me mais a Norte...


----------



## fishisco (18 Jan 2013 às 19:28)

no site do IPMA para domingo a minha terra dá -1ºC de mínima e chuva e amanha 0ºC!!! será que vou ter neve?


----------



## trovoadas (18 Jan 2013 às 19:31)

ecobcg disse:


> Pela imagem de satélite, também me parece que a depressão está um pouquinho mais a Norte. Ou estarei a ver mal? Ainda não se precebe bem o trajecto que vai tomar, mas parece-me mais a Norte...



Agora saber que precipitação a frente deixará por aqui. A meu ver vai ser muito pouca coisa...Na actualização do GFS a precipitação mais forte faz um trajecto Noroeste/Sueste do Norte de Lisboa para a serras a norte de Sevilha. No geral a sul de Lisboa a precipitação andará entre os 10 e os 15mm, só nas zonas fronteiriças junto ao Guadiana se poderá ver mais qualquer coisa com um possível reactivar da frente.


----------



## Paula (18 Jan 2013 às 19:46)

fishisco disse:


> no site do IPMA para domingo a minha terra dá -1ºC de mínima e chuva e amanha 0ºC!!! será que vou ter neve?



As cotas ainda estarão muito altas...


----------



## cova beira (18 Jan 2013 às 19:50)

queria mais uma vez pedir ao david sf se fosse possível postar o frio em altura e geop para segunda e terça do europeu é que nós aqui no centro estamos no fio da navalha para já o europeu parece não ir atrás do gfs


----------



## calitos (18 Jan 2013 às 19:58)

Aristocrata disse:


> Apelo à calma, estamos todos aqui pelo amor à meteorologia
> 
> ---
> 
> ...



Boa noite,

Esta situação da depressão passar mais acima do esperado, significa que abaixo de Lisboa, o vento será menos intenso/com rajadas menos fortes??

Obg


----------



## cardu (18 Jan 2013 às 19:58)

cova beira disse:


> queria mais uma vez pedir ao david sf se fosse possível postar o frio em altura e geop para segunda e terça do europeu é que nós aqui no centro estamos no fio da navalha para já o europeu parece não ir atrás do gfs



pois, eu à pouco vi o modelo ecm e realmente está mais favorável para nós na terça.


----------



## Aristocrata (18 Jan 2013 às 20:03)

calitos disse:


> Boa noite,
> 
> Esta situação da depressão passar mais acima do esperado, significa que abaixo de Lisboa, o vento será menos intenso/com rajadas menos fortes??
> 
> Obg



Apenas que, a confirmar-se o que os modelos mostram, as condições mais severas deverão estar acima da costa Lisboa, o que NÃO invalida que hajam condições gravosas até ao litoral Algarvio.

---

Aviso MeteoPT
As análises, previsões ou alertas neste forum são apenas a opinião dos utilizadores que as proferem e são da sua inteira responsabilidade. Não são previsões ou alertas de entidades oficiais, salvo indicação em contrário, não devendo portanto ser usadas como tal.
*Para previsões, avisos e alertas oficiais, consulte sempre os produtos do IPMA, Protecção Civil ou outras entidades com essa função.*


----------



## João Sousa (18 Jan 2013 às 20:24)

cova beira disse:


> queria mais uma vez pedir ao david sf se fosse possível postar o frio em altura e geop para segunda e terça do europeu é que nós aqui no centro estamos no fio da navalha para já o europeu parece não ir atrás do gfs


Não são as cartas do ECM que solicitas, mas é mais um elemento para a discussão. Importante. 
O modelo canadiano GEM tem sido para mim, um modelo muito "certinho" nas últimas 2/3 semanas. por exemplo, essa enorme depressão foi projectada com maior antecedência por este mesmo modelo.
Isto para dizer, que está bem optimista. Era bom que fosse esta a realidade na Terça-feira.















A iso 0 a 850hPa sempre por perto.


----------



## Jodamensil (18 Jan 2013 às 20:54)

boas noites.
pessoal desculpem la mas já estamos no evento em si? eu não vejo nada d especial. o vento ta morado a fraco e a chuva... eh pah, de vez em quando cai mas nada de especial. aguaceiros curtos curtos e fracos.
era isto que esperávamos?


----------



## João Pedro (18 Jan 2013 às 20:57)

Conduz 300km para norte e já vês a diferença!


----------



## Jota 21 (18 Jan 2013 às 20:59)

Parece que a noite aqui no Fórum vai ser bastante animada
Tenho andado a ver imagens de satélite e o radar do IPMA e não consigo distinguir zonas em que se possa dizer que a precipitação seja intensa. Excepção à imagem de radar das 20:30 que mostra bastante chuva a sul de Lisboa. 
No satélite até me parecem haver bastantes "buracos" na camada de nuvens em frente à nossa costa norte.
Quanto ao vento a história já parece ser outra. A intensidade tem vindo a aumentar bastante aqui por Sintra.
Podemos concluir que o vento será a única preocupação ou juntamos-lhe também a precipitação?


----------



## Vince (18 Jan 2013 às 21:07)

A depressão começa agora a tomar forma, é claramente o tipo de comportamento de depressão de cavamento rápido, se é explosivo ou não, não sei, mas aparenta isso até agora.  Reparem como nos últimos frames da animação, em 2 ou 3 horas, tudo começa a tomar forma rapidamente.








E se está mais a norte ou não, também não sei, nas últimas saídas do GFS e noutros, ele tem sempre alterado um pouco a trajectória para norte, a passar o centro da depressão na Galiza, e nesta altura não me parece longe da realidade.

De qualquer forma, os ventos mais intensos serão a sul e oeste do centro da depressão. A partir das 3 da manhã, nas imagens de satélite, conforme a zona de oclusão apresente um gancho mais ou menos nítido que separe convecção de ar muito seco, teremos melhor noção da intensidade, pois é nessa região que temos os ventos mais perigosos.

A Meteogalicia elevou agora também os alertas para vermelho, esses ventos mais fortes devem ocorrer nas zonas costeiras mais ou menos desde sul da Figueira da Figueira da Foz até à Galiza, em toda essa faixa litoral. Atrás do centro que passará em todo o litoral norte também vêm ventos intensos. 

Em termos de estrutura do ciclone, provavelmente é entre o Porto e a Figueira da Foz que poderão ocorrer rajadas mais intensas, mas isso é sempre relativo.


----------



## Carla Faro (18 Jan 2013 às 21:30)

Olá, aqui por Faro não se passa nada, julgo que o temporal se vai registar ao centro e a norte.


----------



## cova beira (18 Jan 2013 às 21:34)

europeu ainda com muitas duvidas sobre o que realmente se vai passar na terça ainda muitos ensembles em desacordo mas está para já tudo em aberto


----------



## ferreira5 (18 Jan 2013 às 21:44)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Eu acho brutal esta imagem...parece um alvo de dardos! E o centro é mesmo em cima de nós!


----------



## Scuderia (18 Jan 2013 às 22:02)

Vamos ver se vem neve  

Tenho programa do telemóvel a dar neve amanha em Favaios apartir das 12horas (esta tolo  )


----------



## Chingula (18 Jan 2013 às 22:14)

Vince disse:


> A depressão começa agora a tomar forma, é claramente o tipo de comportamento de depressão de cavamento rápido, se é explosivo ou não, não sei, mas aparenta isso até agora.  Reparem como nos últimos frames da animação, em 2 ou 3 horas, tudo começa a tomar forma rapidamente.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Concordando com a interpretação que Vince faz e localização da depressão em relação às imagens de satélite que apresenta, gostaria de chamar a atenção para a estranha (para mim) localização feita (sobreposição do campo isobárico nas imagens de satélite) pelo "Meteogaliza" sobre as imagens das 18 e 21 horas de hoje dia 18.


----------



## jpmartins (18 Jan 2013 às 22:19)

Boa noite,

Parece que o GFS na saída das 18z carregou mais na intensidade do vento. Não estou a conseguir colocar a imagens do modelo. Qual é a vossa opinião?


----------



## Gerofil (18 Jan 2013 às 22:32)

Vince disse:


> A depressão começa agora a tomar forma, é claramente o tipo de comportamento de depressão de cavamento rápido, se é explosivo ou não, não sei, mas aparenta isso até agora.  Reparem como nos últimos frames da animação, em 2 ou 3 horas, tudo começa a tomar forma rapidamente.







RTVE


----------



## David sf (18 Jan 2013 às 22:32)

Chingula disse:


> Concordando com a interpretação que Vince faz e localização da depressão em relação às imagens de satélite que apresenta, gostaria de chamar a atenção para a estranha (para mim) localização feita (sobreposição do campo isobárico nas imagens de satélite) pelo "Meteogaliza" sobre as imagens das 18 e 21 horas de hoje dia 18.



Sim, tens toda a razão, não faz sentido nenhum.


----------



## Vince (18 Jan 2013 às 22:38)

Chingula disse:


> ... gostaria de chamar a atenção para a estranha (para mim) localização feita (sobreposição do campo isobárico nas imagens de satélite) pelo "Meteogaliza" sobre as imagens das 18 e 21 horas de hoje dia 18.



Sim, não faz sentido, é algum script automático. Tentando explicar, essas coisas são feitas de forma automática, já não é como antigamente que era um humano pacientemente a fazer. Eles sobrepõem um layer numa imagem, uma camada vá falando português, (pressão ao nível do mar por ex.) originado por um modelo em cima duma imagem de satélite. Mas no exemplo que dás, as horas não coincidem, e correu mal... 
Eu antes até recorria bastante a um site que fazia isso mesmo de forma impecável, bastante útil, em que podemos sobrepor dados de modelos para determinada hora sobre as imagens de satélite dessa mesma hora, mas esse site agora não está a funcionar bem: http://eumetrain.org/eport/euro_18.php?width=1366&height=768&date=2013011818&region=euro

Mesmo aqui no Meteopt em tempos tentámos fazer isso pois é mesmo útil, mas encalhámos nas projecções diferentes, de compatibilizar tudo, de imagens de satélite e modelos, etc.


----------



## Gerofil (18 Jan 2013 às 22:51)

*Aviso vermelho em 14 distritos na manhã de sábado*

Catorze distritos portugueses vão estar sob *aviso vermelho*, o mais grave numa escala de quatro, *entre as 6 horas e as 12 horas de sábado devido à previsão de ventos fortes*, segundo fonte do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera. "*O aviso vermelho vai estar ativo durante um período muito curto, entre as 6 e o meio-dia de amanhã (sábado), nas terras altas e no litoral, e deve-se ao agravamento da intensidade do vento*", disse a fonte à Lusa. "Até lá vigora o aviso laranja (o segundo mais grave) e depois passa outra vez para o laranja", acrescentou, referindo que o*s ventos podem ser na ordem dos 130/140 quilómetros/hora*. Os distritos afetados são Viana do Castelo, Braga, Vila Real, Bragança, Guarda, Viseu, Porto, Aveiro, Coimbra, Castelo Branco, Leiria, Lisboa, Setúbal e Beja.
Quanto à chuva, a fonte do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera (IPMA) disse que os distritos de Braga, Porto, Vila Real e Aveiro vão estar com aviso laranja a partir das 18 horas e até às 3 horas de sábado. "Viseu estará com aviso laranja entre a meia-noite e as 6 horas de sábado devido à previsão de forte precipitação", afirmou.
A mesma fonte destacou ainda a forte agitação marítima prevista para os distritos do litoral oeste, com ondas de noroeste entre os cinco e os 6,5 metros.
(...)
Também sob *aviso amarelo *está o *arquipélago da Madeira*, devido à previsão de vento forte com rajadas da ordem dos 90 quilómetros/hora nas regiões montanhosas e agitação marítima com ondas entre os quatro e os cinco metros.

JN


----------



## Aristocrata (18 Jan 2013 às 22:52)

Jodamensil disse:


> boas noites.
> pessoal desculpem la mas já estamos no evento em si?



Como já referido, o evento em si começa quando a depressão formada se aproximar do NO da península. Somente nessa altura se sentirão *as condições mais severas e mais generalizadas*, o que se prevê a partir da madrugada.

Por aqui, a comprovar que antes mesmo da depressão chegar as condições são agrestes, relato que pelas 21.35h tive um acumulado de 23,1 mm em 1 hora ("Rain rate" máx. de 101,9 mm\h pelas 21.15h).
Há acumulados superiores a 100 mm em vários locais (em Paços de Ferreira tenho 115,8 mm).
Há a lamentar 2 feridos (um grave) numa derrocada na Maia.

Plenamente justificáveis os níveis de alerta lançados para hoje e amanhã...

P.S.: a queda de pressão nas últimas 23h foi de 25 hPa. Tenho agora 990 hPa (23.00h)


----------



## CptRena (18 Jan 2013 às 23:09)

Previsão para Aveiro

Mínimo de pressão de 980mbar por volta das 0800Z







Coincide com o máximo de intensidade do vento












Fonte: climetua.fis.ua.pt


----------



## Vince (18 Jan 2013 às 23:29)

jpmartins disse:


> Boa noite,
> Parece que o GFS na saída das 18z carregou mais na intensidade do vento. Não estou a conseguir colocar a imagens do modelo. Qual é a vossa opinião?



Pessoalmente, parece-me que é a tua zona de Aveiro onde poria um sinal vermelho, julgo que será por aí, mais a norte, mais a sul, a zona mais perigosa. Mas nestas coisas, nunca há certezas.


----------



## Aristocrata (18 Jan 2013 às 23:33)

Imagem das 23h

A depressão está alimentar-se de ar frio como se pode ver na imagem.
Uma pergunta para os entendidos: se o trajecto da depressão for um pouco a norte do modelado, e com a existência de ar mais frio quanto mais a norte, a tendência não será de cavar ainda mais a depressão?


----------



## c.bernardino (18 Jan 2013 às 23:36)

...  e acrescento que o clim@ua até se aguenta muito bem a curto prazo. Boa sorte.

o centro da depressão vai atravessar mesmo é a galiza, parece uns km acima do que os modelos previam ! basta ver as imagens de satélite.


----------



## Agreste (18 Jan 2013 às 23:41)

a mim parece-me manter a mesma direcção dos modelos... não vem perpendicular à costa, será mais no sentido NW-SE até sair do mar.


----------



## ACalado (18 Jan 2013 às 23:42)

c.bernardino disse:


> ...  e acrescento que o clim@ua até se aguenta muito bem a curto prazo. Boa sorte.
> 
> o centro da depressão vai atravessar mesmo é a galiza, parece uns km acima do que os modelos previam ! basta ver as imagens de satélite.



Antes de fazer landfall vai mergulhar mais a Sul


----------



## Chingula (18 Jan 2013 às 23:44)

Aristocrata disse:


> Imagem das 23h
> 
> A depressão está alimentar-se de ar frio como se pode ver na imagem.
> Uma pergunta para os entendidos: se o trajecto da depressão for um pouco a norte do modelado, e com a existência de ar mais frio quanto mais a norte, a tendência não será de cavar ainda mais a depressão?



Há risco de "Sting Jet" como o ocorrido em 23 de Dezembro de 2009, na zona de Torres Vedras...


----------



## ferreira5 (18 Jan 2013 às 23:45)

spiritmind disse:


> Antes de fazer landfall vai mergulhar mais a Sul



Concordo, a depressão aínda se está claramente a formar!


----------



## Vince (18 Jan 2013 às 23:47)

Já formou rapidamente o gancho, característica duma ciclogénese rápida.






Não me parece mais a norte que as últimas saídas de vários modelos, eles já tinham antecipado essa subida. Supostamente nas próximas horas sobe mais um pouco, e depois até descerá ligeiramente de latitude. O centro vai entrar pela Galiza.


----------



## ferreira5 (18 Jan 2013 às 23:50)

Vince disse:


> Já formou o característico gancho duma ciclogénese rápida.
> 
> 
> Não me parece mais a norte que as últimas saídas de vários modelos, eles já tinham antecipado essa subida. Supostamente nas próximas horas sobe mais um pouco, e depois até descerá ligeiramente de latitude. O centro vai entrar pela Galiza.



Eu acredito mais que entre, entre Viana do Castelo e o Porto!


----------



## boneli (19 Jan 2013 às 00:02)

ferreira5 disse:


> Eu acredito mais que entre, entre Viana do Castelo e o Porto!




Por Viana, Porto ou Vigo está ai algo muito interessante....


----------



## ELJICUATRO (19 Jan 2013 às 00:12)

Gerofil disse:


> RTVE



Uma coisa é Certa Gerofil, o boletim meteorológico espanhol é 5* (completo) e explica bem ao público a situação prevista e o que é uma ciclogénese explosiva.

Nada a apontar a RTVE! Parabéns


----------



## jpmartins (19 Jan 2013 às 00:12)

Vince disse:


> Pessoalmente, parece-me que é a tua zona de Aveiro onde poria um sinal vermelho, julgo que será por aí, mais a norte, mais a sul, a zona mais perigosa. Mas nestas coisas, nunca há certezas.



Também me parece que sim Vince.


----------



## Edward (19 Jan 2013 às 00:25)

Suponho que este evento não será tão intenso como o ocorrido em Dezembro de 2009 na região de Torres Vedras ou estarei enganado?


----------



## ogalo (19 Jan 2013 às 00:27)

já falta pouco


----------



## Edward (19 Jan 2013 às 00:28)

ELJICUATRO disse:


> Uma coisa é Certa Gerofil, o boletim meteorológico espanhol é 5* (completo) e explica bem ao público a situação prevista e o que é uma ciclogénese explosiva.
> 
> Nada a apontar a RTVE! Parabéns



Também acho o mesmo! Já tive oportunidade de ver algumas vezes o boletim meteorológico na televisão espanhola e é de facto muito completo. Mas também acho que muita gente não deve compreender muitas das coisas que eles referem..


----------



## ruijacome (19 Jan 2013 às 00:30)

Edward disse:


> Suponho que este evento não será tão intenso como o ocorrido em Dezembro de 2009 na região de Torres Vedras ou estarei enganado?



Tem seguido as mesmas previsõe e analises que nós ?


----------



## Edward (19 Jan 2013 às 00:39)

ruijacome disse:


> Tem seguido as mesmas previsõe e analises que nós ?



Não muito, daí a minha pergunta. Espero não estar a ser inoportuno.


----------



## fishisco (19 Jan 2013 às 00:40)

a sorte e que o mau tempo e sempre ao fds... e mta gente ta em casa


----------



## Carla Faro (19 Jan 2013 às 00:40)

Aqui por Faro esta a ficar bastante vento, muito mais que há 2 horas atras vamos ver como vai ser a madrugada, ate a parabólica perde sinal devido as rajadas de vento!


----------



## Vince (19 Jan 2013 às 00:42)

Edward disse:


> Suponho que este evento não será tão intenso como o ocorrido em Dezembro de 2009 na região de Torres Vedras ou estarei enganado?



O que ocorreu na região Oeste em 2009 foi um fenómeno raro em circunstâncias algo parecidas, que até pode ocorrer algures daqui a umas horas também, mas o mais provável é não ocorrer. 
Mas não sabemos prever. De resto, em 2009 foi tudo apanhado completamente de surpresa, e hoje pode acontecer precisamente o inverso, estar-se à espera de algo extremo, e não acontecer nada de especial ... É assim a natureza e a meteorologia. 

PS: Por aqui no Minho o vento está a aumentar imenso de intensidade


----------



## martinus (19 Jan 2013 às 00:45)

Vince disse:


> PS: Por aqui no Minho o vento está a aumentar imenso de intensidade



Terras de Bouro?

Isto é o que "no meu tempo" se chamava um ciclone.


----------



## filipe cunha (19 Jan 2013 às 00:46)

Acho que a coisa já se foi, ou é impressão minha, por cá  só soa o record da pressão mais baixa 985,3hpa, a descer -2.6hpa/h


----------



## Edward (19 Jan 2013 às 00:49)

Vince disse:


> O que ocorreu na região Oeste em 2009 foi um fenómeno raro em circunstâncias algo parecidas, que até pode ocorrer algures daqui a umas horas também, mas o mais provável é não ocorrer.
> Mas não sabemos prever. De resto, em 2009 foi tudo apanhado completamente de surpresa, e hoje pode acontecer precisamente o inverso, estar-se à espera de algo extremo, e não acontecer nada de especial ... É assim a natureza e a meteorologia.
> 
> PS: Por aqui no Minho o vento está a aumentar imenso de intensidade



Exacto, tanto que o IM não tinha lançado o alerta para essa noite se a minha memória não falhar!

Obrigado Vince


----------



## Carla Faro (19 Jan 2013 às 00:53)

Para quem nao conhece a praia de Faro e' bastante vulnerável em muitos sentidos, qd temos um temporal "ela sofre sempre" pode ser que isto acalme


----------



## Agreste (19 Jan 2013 às 00:54)

Ainda ninguém ficou "_fora de jogo_" com cortes de energia? A rede parece estar a aguentar bem. 



Carla Faro disse:


> Para quem nao conhece a praia de Faro e' bastante vulnerável em muitos sentidos, qd temos um temporal "ela sofre sempre" pode ser que isto acalme



Não Carla, a nossa vez chegará dentro algumas horas quando o campo de ventos nos atingir, sem ser tão severo como a norte.


----------



## Vince (19 Jan 2013 às 00:56)

jpmartins disse:


> Também me parece que sim Vince.



O Fil acabou de gerar um mapa de rajadas do WRF da Meteogalicia, que aponta também para essa zona, às 7utc


----------



## Carla Faro (19 Jan 2013 às 00:57)

Agreste disse:


> Ainda ninguém ficou "_fora de jogo_" com cortes de energia? A rede parece estar a aguentar bem.



Por aqui tudo ok!


----------



## Aurélio (19 Jan 2013 às 00:58)

O centro da depressão vai a caminho da Galiza, neste evento o GFS parece que vai ser o grande vencedor, pois previu mais correctamente a trajectoria, o ECM foi sempre o modelo que menos previu o seu cavamento.
A médio e longo prazo, o GFS também esteve muito melhor face aos restantes modelos, principalmente face ao ECM e UKMO.
Há que lhes dar os parabéns 

Infelizmente para nós (algarvios) resta este evento, e se nada de excepcional acontecer este mês não deve passar a média ....

Mas ....


----------



## fishisco (19 Jan 2013 às 01:02)

isto piora de minuto para minuto... se o pior e dp das 6... nao sei nao e eu vivo numa encosta virada a este


----------



## karkov (19 Jan 2013 às 01:02)

aqui em Guimarães a luz vai "tremendo"...


----------



## Carla Faro (19 Jan 2013 às 01:03)

Já tinha saudades da chuva...isto aqui no Algarve anda pobrezinho


----------



## Aurélio (19 Jan 2013 às 01:07)

No Algarve quanto mais perto da costa pior, penso que a serra ainda pode acumular uns 10 a 15 mm, já junto á costa tenho as minhas dúvidas !
Cada mês de Janeiro cada desilusão .... loooollll !


----------



## ricardop120 (19 Jan 2013 às 01:08)

karkov disse:


> aqui em Guimarães a luz vai "tremendo"...



Aqui em Gouveia não é a luz mas a net movel que treme... deve custar a passar atravez do vento


----------



## Carla Faro (19 Jan 2013 às 01:10)

Aurélio disse:


> No Algarve quanto mais perto da costa pior, penso que a serra ainda pode acumular uns 10 a 15 mm, já junto á costa tenho as minhas dúvidas !
> Cada mês de Janeiro cada desilusão .... loooollll !



E' mesmo


----------



## rbsmr (19 Jan 2013 às 01:17)

Vince disse:


> O Fil acabou de gerar um mapa de rajadas do WRF da Meteogalicia, que aponta também para essa zona, às 7utc



Podemos concluir que a região mais afectada pelo vento será a parte norte da Beira Litoral, Douro Litoral e Minho?


----------



## jpmartins (19 Jan 2013 às 01:21)

rbsmr disse:


> Podemos concluir que a região mais afectada pelo vento será a parte norte da Beira Litoral, Douro Litoral e Minho?



Segundo o mapa de rajadas do WRF diria mais Beira Litoral e Coimbra.


----------



## Vince (19 Jan 2013 às 01:42)

Do que vi, a parte mais agressiva em termos de vento (a sul do centro da depressão) nos modelos entraria na região centro, algures pela zona de Aveiro, mais acima, mais abaixo, mas depois obviamente todo o vento a oeste do centro entra por todo o litoral norte, menos extremo é certo. Falo da zona de ventos mais intensos, e não do centro da depressão, que deve entrar pela Galiza.


----------



## Mário Barros (19 Jan 2013 às 01:44)

*526 ocorrências relacionadas com o mau tempo desde as 08:00 de sexta-feira*


> A Autoridade Nacional de Proteção Civil registou, desde as 08:00 de sexta-feira, 526 ocorrências relacionadas com o mau tempo, sendo as situações mais frequentes pequenas inundações e quedas de árvores , não havendo vítimas a lamentar.
> 
> Segundo o adjunto das operações nacionais da Autoridade Nacional de Proteção Civil, Carlos Guerra, avançou à agência Lusa desde as 08:00 de sexta-feira e até às 00:30 de hoje, foram registadas "526 ocorrências relacionadas com o alerta de mau tempo".
> 
> ...


----------



## INFANTE (19 Jan 2013 às 01:54)

O que se poderá prever para os distritos mais a sul dos que estão no Avido vermelho?! nomeadamente Santarém? Obrigado


----------



## stormy (19 Jan 2013 às 02:56)

*Região sul, 03h a 06h*

Distritos de Beja, Faro, Setubal, Evora e Portalegre.

Observa-se nas imediações e na linha frontal alguma convecção que dada a possibilidade de poder transferir energia dos ventos fortes em altura para  a superficie, e causar precipitação localmente forte, pode ser localmente severa.

Observa-se no radar a formação de alguns segmentos em arco, que nos pontos de intersecção podem criar um aumento localizado do shear e da convergencia, resultando na possibilidade de algum evento supercelular isolado, com reforço dos ventos intensos.


De modo geral aponta-se a possibilidade de:

- Rajadas localmente até 100-120km.h
- Precipitação até 20mm/h


----------



## ecobcg (19 Jan 2013 às 03:06)

stormy disse:


> *Região sul, 03h a 06h*
> 
> Distritos de Beja, Faro, Setubal, Evora e Portalegre.
> 
> ...



Pois é stormy! Por acaso também estava de olho nessa linha de instabilidade! E agora em observação na rua, verifica-se que a massa de nuvens que passaram por aqui a grande velocidade, vinha a baixa altitude e (fiz questão de observar bem e não é para alarmar ninguém) com alguma rotação/mudança de direcção em pouco espaço de tempo...

Será de acompanhar bem a chegada dessa linha...


----------



## stormy (19 Jan 2013 às 03:26)

*Região centro 05h ás 11h*

Distritos de Leiria, Lisboa, Setubal, Evora, Santarem 

Trovoadas pós frontais inseridas num forte fluxo de W/NW com ar muito frio em altura( Cold conveyour belt).
Presença de shear suficiente para que as células adquiram alguma longevidade e organização...especialmente na faixa litoral, onde há mais energia nos niveis baixos.

Risco de ventos fortes realçados por mecanismos convectivos, granizo e aguaceiros fortes.

Em termos gerais pode ocorrer:

- Rajadas de vento entre 100 e 130km.h ( especialmente litoral)
- Precipitação entre 15 e 25mm/h
- Granizo


----------



## ecobcg (19 Jan 2013 às 03:30)

Aquela linha de instabilidade vem bem intensa...


----------



## -jf- (19 Jan 2013 às 08:29)

Bom dia 
por aqui chove acompanhado
por vento forte
sigo:
994Hpa
10,1º
72%hd


----------



## Pisfip (19 Jan 2013 às 08:32)

Alguem arrisca um panorama com o crescendo do dia?


----------



## Bruno Matos (19 Jan 2013 às 09:03)

Bom dia a todos!

Com a entrada de ar frio a cota de neve já desceu bastante nas ultimas horas. Penso que neste momento deve rondar os 800m. A encosta da Serra da Estrela já está branquinha e não muito longe da cidade da Covilhã  A zona do antigo sanatório já tem neve!


----------



## Mário Barros (19 Jan 2013 às 09:39)

*Proteção já registou mais de 1600 ocorrências*


> A Proteção Civil registou, desde a noite passada, mais de 1600 ocorrências devido ao mau tempo, sobretudo vento forte. Os distritos de Coimbra, Lisboa e Porto foram os mais afetados, seguindo-se Viseu e Braga, sem vítimas a assinalar.
> 
> As ocorrências mais frequentes foram a queda de árvores e pequenas inundações, entre as 1.636 registadas.
> 
> ...


----------



## jPdF (19 Jan 2013 às 10:11)

*Re: Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Janeiro 2013*

Pela análises da velocidadee direcção do vento nas estações automáticas do IPMA do norte do país, e imagem satélite, o núcleo depressionário terá entrado no Interior Norte e Centro algures entre as 8h e 9h UTC.










Por Viseu sigo com 976 hPa, já a subir na última meia hora (min. 975,4 hPa), Vento moderado de SW, 
Temperatura: 7,4ºC


----------



## Agreste (19 Jan 2013 às 10:18)

Coisas de longo prazo... depois de uma boa descarga fria sobre a costa leste dos states eis que a massa fria do canadá resolve mudar-se para o atlântico. Crescem altas pressões onde antes havia um vortice ciclonico. Veremos o que vai acontecer.


----------



## trovoadas (19 Jan 2013 às 10:47)

O anti-ciclone a sul dos Açores continua a não dar tréguas, o que não possibilita a descida em latitude das depressões. O Norte do país vai continuar a ter muita chuva sabe-se lá até quando.Este mês pode mesmo ultrapassar o mês anterior em totais de precipitação. 
A médio-prazo continua a haver a hipótese de uma depressão descer um pouco mais mas já assisti a isso há semanas atrás e tem sido sempre a adiar.
O Norte que aproveite bem porque depois é a vez do sul...um dia... talvez lá mais para a Primavera.


----------



## Mário Barros (19 Jan 2013 às 10:52)

Foto do bicharoco Gong


----------



## trovoadas (19 Jan 2013 às 11:05)

Mário Barros disse:


> Foto do bicharoco Gong



Ia jurar que era um qualquer furacão no Atlântico


----------



## Jodamensil (19 Jan 2013 às 11:16)

grande temporal, grande noite e manha. 
o que esperar nas próximas horas?


----------



## Gerofil (19 Jan 2013 às 11:18)

Depois de ter entrado sobre terra na zona de Viana do Castelo, parece que o centro da tempestade começou a fragilizar-se (AIRMASS), com uma desorganização das bandas nebulosas que rodavam em torno do seu centro principal.
À medida que se desloca para sueste (dentro de duas horas já estará dentro do território espanhol) deverá começar a debilitar-se.
Esteve bem o IPMA que previu o seu deslocamento para sueste.


----------



## fishisco (19 Jan 2013 às 11:19)

aqui ouve-se os passaros e o sol quer espreitar.... eu axo q durante a noite alguem me deslocou para sul, em comparacao ao q leio bem perto daqui, isto e um paraiso...


----------



## Aristocrata (19 Jan 2013 às 11:31)

fishisco disse:


> aqui ouve-se os passaros e o sol quer espreitar.... eu axo q durante a noite alguem me deslocou para sul, em comparacao ao q leio bem perto daqui, isto e um paraiso...



O facto é que a depressão acabou por entrar aqui pelo litoral norte e não pela Galiza como se antevia nas últimas saídas dos modelos meteorológicos.
Também por aqui assisti a uma calma enganadora, o sol brilhou aqui e ali, mas a partir das 10h\10.30h o vento rodou para NO, intensificou notoriamente e a chuva está de regresso.

Como prova que o núcleo esteve bem por cima de nós deixo aqui estas imagens de sat. e dos dados do IPMA - reparem na direcção do vento em várias estações










*P.S.: a pressão mínima registada na minha estação foi de 969,1 hPa pelas 07.23h\07.28h.* Abaixo do modelado...


----------



## Mário Barros (19 Jan 2013 às 11:40)




----------



## ecobcg (19 Jan 2013 às 12:13)

Entretanto o IPMA colocou o Algarve em Aviso Vermelho para Agitação Marítima na Costa Ocidental, com ondulação de Oeste de 7 a 9 metros, passando a Noroeste.


----------



## fishisco (19 Jan 2013 às 12:19)

a minha mae conta que no passado,anos 60 70, os nevoes eram antecedidos de muito vento, qdo vento parava. comecava a nevar,hj parece-me isso.


----------



## cardu (19 Jan 2013 às 14:36)

terça feira o meteo.pt prevê queda de neve com cotas 400 metros


----------



## Blooder.PT (19 Jan 2013 às 15:12)

cardu disse:


> terça feira o meteo.pt prevê queda de neve com cotas 400 metros



Boas Tardes! É capaz de me informar se terça feira existe a possibilidade de nevar na zona da Marvao e Castelo de Vide ou mesmo na serra de Sao mamede? 

Cumprimentos!


----------



## Paula (19 Jan 2013 às 15:13)

cardu disse:


> terça feira o meteo.pt prevê queda de neve com cotas 400 metros



Penso que essas cotas de 400m sejam mais para o interior.


----------



## boneli (19 Jan 2013 às 15:37)

Mas segundo o GFS a linha de cota dos 400 metros vem até aqui á zona de Braga sendo que para Trás os Montes a linha desce para 200/300 metros.

http://www.meteopt.com/previsao/modelos/gfs/peninsula-iberica


----------



## Mário Barros (19 Jan 2013 às 15:41)

Para emoldurar.


----------



## cardu (19 Jan 2013 às 15:58)

Blooder.PT disse:


> Boas Tardes! É capaz de me informar se terça feira existe a possibilidade de nevar na zona da Marvao e Castelo de Vide ou mesmo na serra de Sao mamede?
> 
> Cumprimentos!



sinceramente não sei responder, talvez os admninistradores desta página saibam responder à questão.


----------



## fishisco (19 Jan 2013 às 16:10)

nao sei mas parece-me q vai comecar a nevar, moro a cota 300 e a chuva parece neve, ta bastante frio, ainda nao se ve neve no marao daqui mas ja deve cair alguma


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (19 Jan 2013 às 16:17)

Mais uma bela foto-galeria:
http://www.tvi24.iol.pt/fotos/1/298084?fb_action_ids=599620336730359%2C26785018596 23%2C599619620063764%2C475167875877545%2C354196600 7420&fb_action_types=news.reads&fb_ref=type%3Aread %2Cuser%3A35w4I9lBEN2vazqSSQf9TK0TXXk%2Caf%3Asb&fb _source=other_multiline&action_object_map={%225996 20336730359%22%3A140287872796069%2C%22267850185962 3%22%3A140287872796069%2C%22599619620063764%22%3A1 0150169181575805%2C%22475167875877545%22%3A3555276 94561939%2C%223541966007420%22%3A311412692310228%2 C%223541809683512%22%3A404167739662238}&code=AQDxi wL4IXRC6xRg1JAdCsycKo766SbJkJMQDbBUDOQIi34DgX6t1b1 OIqNfxML7tl-isDrxtS5D91MBFMFsfn--8oJmSKOk1mkuGbsvBU0rpL3hIflJZvmAIJLE43kCGW-pEgfPZot3sN1TQ0n67Ry1OjroeYma71UFLbsHbj_fgUP-yH_Av0NZ2XZUYYd2Axq8aYmutxvPoVQoJXKFuW86#_=_

Meti neste tópico por se enquadrar em todas as regiões...


----------



## dlourenco (19 Jan 2013 às 16:17)

Sou leigo na materia, mas na ultima saida nao da cota de 700m aqui para o minho?

Cumprimentos


----------



## boneli (19 Jan 2013 às 16:25)

dlourenco disse:


> Sou leigo na materia, mas na ultima saida nao da cota de 700m aqui para o minho?
> 
> Cumprimentos



É mas a precipitação é pouca para esse dia..a partir de Segunda é que ha mais possiblidade de...


----------



## ferreira5 (19 Jan 2013 às 16:33)

Se nada muda-se até lá , penso que grande parte do interior Norte e Centro acordaria pintado de branco de segunda para terça-feira...!


----------



## cardu (19 Jan 2013 às 16:38)

ferreira5 disse:


> Se nada muda-se até lá , penso que grande parte do interior Norte e Centro acordaria pintado de branco de segunda para terça-feira...!



a maior parte dos modelos parece querer conjugar dessa forma, pelo que pode nevar a cotas acima dos 500 metros no interior


----------



## Brito (19 Jan 2013 às 16:50)

parece me que nesta ultima saída do modelo GFS, a situação de terça feira em relação as cotas de neve melhorou um bocadinho não?


----------



## Charlie Moreira (19 Jan 2013 às 16:54)

basta a 528 dam vir mais pa sul e puff fez-se chocapic!


----------



## Charlie Moreira (19 Jan 2013 às 16:56)

Brito disse:


> parece me que nesta ultima saída do modelo GFS, a situação de terça feira em relação as cotas de neve melhorou um bocadinho não?



ja nao mexia mais!!!
 assim sendo poderao cair uns flocos  na madrugada de segunda para terça no litoral norte mas sempre acima dos  300 M ...a  meu ver o q será excelente sao as acumulaçoes apartir dos 800 M vai ser interessante se vier mesmo a acontecer

PS-AEMET TB DA COTA 400 PARA SANXENXO


----------



## boneli (19 Jan 2013 às 16:56)

Brito disse:


> parece me que nesta ultima saída do modelo GFS, a situação de terça feira em relação as cotas de neve melhorou um bocadinho não?




Não mexe mais...


----------



## Brito (19 Jan 2013 às 16:59)

boneli disse:


> Não mexe mais...



pode sempre ainda melhorar na próxima actualização que costuma ser um pouco mais exagerada... a run das 18z


----------



## boneli (19 Jan 2013 às 16:59)

Previsão para 2ª feira, 21.janeiro.2013

Períodos de céu muito nublado.
Aguaceiros em geral fracos nas regiões Norte e Centro, em especial
no litoral.
A partir do meio da tarde, aumento de nebulosidade nas regiões a
norte do sistema montanhoso Montejunto-Estrela com ocorrência de
períodos de chuva.
Queda de neve acima dos 400/600 metros, subindo a cota para
os 800/1000 metros a partir do final da manhã.
Vento fraco a moderado (10 a 30 km/h) de noroeste, tornando-se do
quadrante oeste a partir do meio da tarde e tornando-se moderado
a forte (30 a 40 km/h) de sudoeste no litoral a norte do Cabo Mondego
a partir do final da tarde.
Nas terras altas, vento moderado a forte (30 a 45 km/h) de noroeste,
rodando para sudoeste a partir do início da tarde, soprando
forte (40 a 55 km/h) de noroeste com rajadas da ordem dos 70 km/h
até ao início da manhã.
Pequena descida da temperatura máxima.


Previsão para 3ª feira, 22.janeiro.2013

Céu geralmente muito nublado, diminuindo de nebulosidade na região
Sul a partir do final da tarde.
Períodos de chuva, em especial nas regiões Norte e Centro,
passando gradualmente a regime de aguaceiros.
Queda de neve acima dos 400/600 metros.
Vento fraco a moderado (10 a 30 km/h) do quadrante oeste, soprando
moderado a forte (20 a 40 km/h) durante a tarde, e sendo
forte (35 a 50 km/h) no litoral oeste.
Nas terras altas, vento forte a muito forte (45 a 65 km/h) do
quadrante oeste com rajadas da ordem dos 90 km/h.
Pequena descida da temperatura máxima.


----------



## cardu (19 Jan 2013 às 17:02)

q significa 528 dam?


----------



## David sf (19 Jan 2013 às 17:03)

ferreira5 disse:


> Se nada mudasse até lá , penso que grande parte do interior Norte e Centro acordaria pintado de branco de segunda para terça-feira...!



Poderá acontecer um nevão muito importante, com vários cm de neve em vários locais do interior norte e centro, mesmo a cotas médias/ baixas. Já há muito tempo que não ocorre nada como aquilo que está a ser modelado, teríamos tudo, frio a todos os níveis e precipitação com fartura.

Após a frente de amanhã ao fim do dia, instala-se bastante ar frio nos níveis mais baixos, transportado no pós-frontal. As temperaturas a 850 hpa descerão para valores entre os -2 e os -4ºC a norte do Tejo, podendo a iso 0 chegar ao Algarve. Mesmo nesta fase, e apesar de haver ainda pouco frio instalado à superfície e da temperatura a 500 hpa ainda não ser excepcionalmente baixa, poderão ocorrer alguns aguaceiros de neve acima dos 500 m em Trás-os-Montes e dos 800/1000 m no Litoral Norte e Beira Interior (neste momento a precipitação prevista é escassa).

No fim do dia de segunda-feira, prevê-se a chegada de outra frente, associada a uma depressão que deverá entrar pelo norte de Espanha (Galiza ou Astúrias) e deslocar-se para SE até se instalar no Mediterrâneo. Nesta fase, como sucede sempre que entra uma massa de ar marítimo, a temperatura deverá subir um pouco, mas o ângulo de ataque da frente (sempre com vento de oeste ou noroeste) favorece a manutenção do frio nos níveis baixos nas regiões do interior, protegidas pelas cadeias montanhosas a barlavento. Então, a temperatura subiria, mas não o suficiente para a cota de neve ultrapassar os 600/800 m em todo o interior norte do país. Esta situação é excepcional para os amantes da neve, pois a frente tem alguma actividade (entre os 10 e os 20 mm) e poderia provocar um dos maiores nevões dos últimos anos em cidades como Bragança e Guarda, e até mesmo com um pouco de sorte, Vila Real.

Após a frente, instala-se outro pós-frontal, agora com muito ar frio a 500 hpa, temperaturas entre os -30 e os -35ºC no norte e centro do país, descendo aí a cota de neve para valores baixíssimos nos distritos do Interior Norte e Centro, e até no Alto Minho (200/400 m, sendo que no distrito de Bragança até pode ser a qualquer cota). A temperatura a 500 hpa permite ainda a manutenção da instabilidade, que mantém previsão de bastante precipitação mesmo com a massa de ar frio já totalmente instalada.

Nas últimas saídas o posicionamento da bolsa de ar frio a 500 hpa tem oscilado bastante, e esse factor é o mais decisivo, uma vez que a temperatura a 850 hpa e a precipitação têm sido modeladas de forma consistente nos últimos dias. Esta análise é efectuada com base na run do GFS das 12z, outros modelos há, como o GEM e o ECMWF que têm a bolsa de ar frio mais a oeste, o que poderia fazer baixar ainda mais as cotas, abrangendo outras regiões que eu não mencionei, como as serras do pinhal interior e a região de Portalegre, por exemplo. As saídas de ontem do GFS, pelo contrário, metiam a bolsa fria mais a este, e nesse caso as cotas seriam bastante mais elevadas do que as mencionadas.


----------



## Aurélio (19 Jan 2013 às 17:12)

Tive somente agora a olhar aos modelos, num dia em que até tive que trabalhar á chuva, neste evento que por aqui quase que se resume, a pouco mais de vento.
Mas como dizia, olhei aos modelos e observei que atingiu-se um ponto de equilibrio entre o que era a modelação do GFS e do ECM no que toca á proxima semana, e assim sendo penso que teremos precipitação persistente no Norte e Centro e alguma intercalada no sul !


----------



## xes (19 Jan 2013 às 17:13)

Bem la vou ter de faltar ao trabalho terça a tarde para ir para a serra da Freita vê nevar, e bem possível nevar la não e?


----------



## Paula (19 Jan 2013 às 17:13)

David sf disse:


> Poderá acontecer um nevão muito importante, com vários cm de neve em vários locais do interior norte e centro, mesmo a cotas médias/ baixas. Já há muito tempo que não ocorre nada como aquilo que está a ser modelado, teríamos tudo, frio a todos os níveis e precipitação com fartura.
> 
> Após a frente de amanhã ao fim do dia, instala-se bastante ar frio nos níveis mais baixos, transportado no pós-frontal. As temperaturas a 850 hpa descerão para valores entre os -2 e os -4ºC a norte do Tejo, podendo a iso 0 chegar ao Algarve. Mesmo nesta fase, e apesar de haver ainda pouco frio instalado à superfície e da temperatura a 500 hpa ainda não ser excepcionalmente baixa, poderão ocorrer alguns aguaceiros de neve acima dos 500 m em Trás-os-Montes e dos 800/1000 m no Litoral Norte e Beira Interior (neste momento a precipitação prevista é escassa).
> 
> ...




Excelente análise. 
Vamos ver se a Run do GFS18Z, não se altera


----------



## cactus (19 Jan 2013 às 17:22)

Apesar da  Run do GFS18Z ser sempre algo exagerada , alguem sabe a que horas sai ?


----------



## Brito (19 Jan 2013 às 17:26)

cactus disse:


> Apesar da  Run do GFS18Z ser sempre algo exagerada , alguem sabe a que horas sai ?



por volta das 22:40


----------



## Stinger (19 Jan 2013 às 17:28)

Terça quero ir a um destes sitios , qual o mais acoonselhavel para um evento de neve ? Marao , freita , ir para montalegre ?


----------



## 1337 (19 Jan 2013 às 17:33)

David na tua análise falas.te no pos-frontal mas só do que toca á neve! Eu gostava de saber se também trás aguaceiros de granizo acompanhados de trovoada, ou se é só aguaceiros?


----------



## cactus (19 Jan 2013 às 17:34)

Brito disse:


> por volta das 22:40



Ogrigado


----------



## David sf (19 Jan 2013 às 17:39)

Stinger disse:


> Terça quero ir a um destes sitios , qual o mais acoonselhavel para um evento de neve ? Marao , freita , ir para montalegre ?





1337 disse:


> David na tua análise falas.te no pos-frontal mas só do que toca á neve! Eu gostava de saber se também trás aguaceiros de granizo acompanhados de trovoada, ou se é só aguaceiros?





xes disse:


> Bem la vou ter de faltar ao trabalho terça a tarde para ir para a serra da Freita vê nevar, e bem possível nevar la não e?



A análise foi feita em linhas gerais, ainda falta algum tempo, pormenores desses (localizações mais favoráveis, trovoada) só mais em cima do acontecimento podem ser correctamente afinados. A ocorrência de granizo, no litoral, é muito provável.


----------



## Agreste (19 Jan 2013 às 17:52)

Há várias coisas a ter em conta para que tudo corra bem. Sabemos que o GFS tem tendência para exagerar nas depressões e aquela que se formará a sul da Islândia com menos de 940mb parece-me um exagero, portanto as altas pressões podem não subir tanto e o frio ainda se pode chegar mais a oeste. Já esteve na Normandia.


----------



## João Sousa (19 Jan 2013 às 17:58)

Isto promete ser uma semana, bem interessante. Que potente depressão, que é modelada para o próximo Domingo.
940 hpa






Penso, que estamos perante um padrão, que irá dominar a próxima semana e meia, pelo menos.

Edit: Acabo de verificar que o emsemble, não contraria muito a run de controlo. Coloca a referida depressão a 955 hpa.


----------



## irpsit (19 Jan 2013 às 18:08)

Agreste disse:


> Há várias coisas a ter em conta para que tudo corra bem. Sabemos que o GFS tem tendência para exagerar nas depressões e aquela que se formará a sul da Islândia com menos de 940mb parece-me um exagero, portanto as altas pressões podem não subir tanto e o frio ainda se pode chegar mais a oeste. Já esteve na Normandia.



Não é um exagero. Ao contrário de Portugal, onde por aí só têm depressões como a de hoje, de tempos a tempos, aqui na Islândia depressões cavadas aos 975mb (e com ventos a ultrapassar os 100km/h) ocorrem todas as semanas, e depressões até aos 940mb ocorrem em média 2 a 3 vezes por Inverno aqui. Mas vamos a ver o que ocorre. Estámos na altura (final de Janeiro, Fevereiro) para este tipo de eventos ocorrerem mais a sul do que o habitual.

Mas certamente o mais excitante é a possibilidade desse evento de neve considerável às cotas médias. Espero bem que ocorra!


----------



## ACalado (19 Jan 2013 às 18:55)

David sf disse:


> Poderá acontecer um nevão muito importante, com vários cm de neve em vários locais do interior norte e centro, mesmo a cotas médias/ baixas. Já há muito tempo que não ocorre nada como aquilo que está a ser modelado, teríamos tudo, frio a todos os níveis e precipitação com fartura.
> 
> Após a frente de amanhã ao fim do dia, instala-se bastante ar frio nos níveis mais baixos, transportado no pós-frontal. As temperaturas a 850 hpa descerão para valores entre os -2 e os -4ºC a norte do Tejo, podendo a iso 0 chegar ao Algarve. Mesmo nesta fase, e apesar de haver ainda pouco frio instalado à superfície e da temperatura a 500 hpa ainda não ser excepcionalmente baixa, poderão ocorrer alguns aguaceiros de neve acima dos 500 m em Trás-os-Montes e dos 800/1000 m no Litoral Norte e Beira Interior (neste momento a precipitação prevista é escassa).
> 
> ...



Excelente analise


----------



## Paulo H (19 Jan 2013 às 19:16)

Vamos a ver é se o pós-frontal trás precipitação de jeito.. Se na noite de 2a para 3a feira arrefecesse bem, e caísse um aguaceiro ao amanhecer, enfim..já me contentava com uns flocos à mistura!


----------



## dlourenco (19 Jan 2013 às 19:58)

O IPMA retirou o alerta amarelo para possível neve acima de 1000m... :S mau sinal não?


----------



## cova beira (19 Jan 2013 às 20:30)

para já o gfs melhora bastante, factor decisivo será o frio a 500 hpa, mais uma vez queria pedir ao david sf para postar o link ou a imagem do frio em altura do europeu porque não me parece tão bom como o gfs


----------



## David sf (19 Jan 2013 às 20:40)

cova beira disse:


> para já o gfs melhora bastante, factor decisivo será o frio a 500 hpa, mais uma vez queria pedir ao david sf para postar o link ou a imagem do frio em altura do europeu porque não me parece tão bom como o gfs



As cartas estão disponíveis para qualquer um aqui http://www.tiempohoy.es/es/home/tiempo/modelos-meteorologicos/ecmwf.html (é preciso inscrição no site, gratuita).

O ECMWF está quase tão bom como o GFS no extremo norte, mas o modelo americano mete a entrada de ar frio ligeiramente mais a oeste. Ainda há alguma incerteza, principalmente no centro do país, onde há uma maior divergência entre as várias saídas, já que mais a norte a situação aprece estabilizada.

GFS:







ECMWF:






Outra diferença é na hora de entrada da frente, o GFS mete-a umas 6 horas mais cedo que o ECMWF.

A média do ensemble do ECMWF está muito parecida com a saída operacional, mas ainda há alguma incerteza, a 72 horas de distância:


----------



## fishisco (19 Jan 2013 às 21:13)

ainda mal passou o temporal, e vcs ja andam a preparar outro? este agrada-me mais, vamos ver se vou ter mesmo neve a porta de casa segundo disseram aqui,estou mesmo no limite...


----------



## Paula (19 Jan 2013 às 21:17)

Não vamos ter nenhum 9 janeiro 2009, memorável diga-se de passagem, mas quem sabe não cai sleet em alguns locais do litoral. Apenas um palpite.


----------



## ferreira5 (19 Jan 2013 às 22:04)

Aqui para Bragança parece-me garantido um bom nevão, a não ser que haja uma clara alteração dos modelos, o que seria um "escândalo" e uma desilusão, tal é a consistência e a concordância com que têm sido apresentados! Vou aguardar com paciência...e ansiedade!


----------



## ACalado (19 Jan 2013 às 22:12)

ferreira5 disse:


> Aqui para Bragança parece-me garantido um bom nevão, a não ser que haja uma clara alteração dos modelos, o que seria um "escândalo" e uma desilusão, tal é a consistência e a concordância com que têm sido apresentados! Vou aguardar com paciência...e ansiedade!



Já aqui para o interior centro acho que piorou esta run, não estou a gostar muito ver a a injecção de ar frio ir muito para Nordeste


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (19 Jan 2013 às 22:41)

Sem dúvida tirou algum frio... isso reflecte-se nas cotas! 






Isso também se reflectiu no OutPut cá da casa! Mas mesmo assim... Para a minha terra não mexia mais! 

A ser verdade, seria um nevão épico!


----------



## chaves23 (19 Jan 2013 às 23:29)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Sem dúvida tirou algum frio... isso reflecte-se nas cotas!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



aonde se ve isso podes e dizer


----------



## Scan_Ferr (19 Jan 2013 às 23:33)

Aqui:

http://meteopt.com/previsao/meteogramas/gfs-portugal#


----------



## cardu (19 Jan 2013 às 23:39)

o gfs coloca a cota de neve no alto alentejo na terça feira nos 600 metros por isso pode nevar na serra de são mamede


----------



## chaves23 (19 Jan 2013 às 23:41)

Scan_Ferr disse:


> Aqui:
> 
> http://meteopt.com/previsao/meteogramas/gfs-portugal#



obrigado


----------



## Aristocrata (20 Jan 2013 às 00:59)

Como sempre, considero que a run das 18h do GFS não é para valorizar, antes sim para ver "tendências"
O panorama para 3ª feira é animador, mais não seja para montanhas no litoral norte com cerca de 500 mts de altitude (são bastantes a poucos kms do litoral).
Na run das 12h do GFS gosto disto:














Haverá uma injecção de ar frio tanto à superfície como em altitude (nos 850 e nos 500 hPa).

Chamo apenas a atenção para o vento forte previsto e para a humidade que poderá ser elevada. Um obstáculo a ter em conta numa entrada de cariz atlântico.

Depois dos dias de 6ª e de sábado, nada melhor do que nos entretermos com o que aí poderá vir. A meteorologia no seu MELHOR!


----------



## JoaoCodeco (20 Jan 2013 às 05:26)

Boa noite. 
Para quando uma semana de sol,com frio durante a noite e ventos de este (leste). 
Cumps


----------



## c.bernardino (20 Jan 2013 às 10:12)

JoaoCodeco disse:


> Boa noite.
> Para quando uma semana de sol,com frio durante a noite e ventos de este (leste).
> Cumps



Na minha opinião, uma semana dessas (que eu gosto) não acontecerá este ano. (Frase dura, eu sei)

entradas frias de leste, mesmo moderadamente frias não são compativeis com  a sinótica que observamos., ou seja, no inicio de janeiro estavamos com as peças encaixadas de uma maneira, neste momento elas reencaixaram. e ficamos aqui com um AA a sul dos açores, que em conjunto com as depressões a norte e as que "bailam" na europa dificultam os fluxos de leste.
O que vamos ter é imensa água originada pelo encontro de fluxos de ar bombeados pelos A e B com imensas frentes a entrarem por ai a dentro.

Por isso antevejo tempo de batráquio  ou seja chuva, humidade por todo  lado e nada de frio.

Aliás estou m bocado céptico face aos cenários aqui apontados de neve abundante no interior norte e centro a estender-se em sleet até à costa (???).
Haverá frio em altitude, mas nunca se instalará* frio *cá em baixo.

Desculpem lá o desabafo mas penso qeu se enquadra perfeitamente no tópico.

Agora é que eu não vejo mudança de padrão  
Há sempre alguém a queixar-se


----------



## David sf (20 Jan 2013 às 10:33)

c.bernardino disse:


> Na minha opinião, uma semana dessas (que eu gosto) não acontecerá este ano. (Frase dura, eu sei)
> 
> entradas frias de leste, mesmo moderadamente frias não são compativeis com  a sinótica que observamos., ou seja, no inicio de janeiro estavamos com as peças encaixadas de uma maneira, neste momento elas reencaixaram. e ficamos aqui com um AA a sul dos açores, que em conjunto com as depressões a norte e as que "bailam" na europa dificultam os fluxos de leste.
> O que vamos ter é imensa água originada pelo encontro de fluxos de ar bombeados pelos A e B com imensas frentes a entrarem por ai a dentro.
> ...



Impossível de saber, o ano passado estávamos com uma sinóptica ainda menos favorável que a actual e quinze dias volvidos tivemos uma siberiana.







Apesar de tudo, passando os olhos à generalidade das previsões sazonais, parece-me que não está muito favorável a esse padrão, e mais ao tempo de batráquio que referes.



c.bernardino disse:


> Aliás estou m bocado céptico face aos cenários aqui apontados de neve abundante no interior norte e centro a estender-se em sleet até à costa (???).
> Haverá frio em altitude, mas nunca se instalará* frio *cá em baixo.



Em lado nenhum se aponta a sleet na costa, não creio que haja grande possibilidade de isso acontecer, a não ser no Minho, e com baixa probabilidade. No passado, mais concretamente há exactamente 4 anos atrás, houve relatos de sleet na Grande Lisboa com uma sinóptica semelhante à prevista para a próxima 3ª feira, mas nessa altura havia uns 5ºC a menos a 500 hpa. Claro, que basta um pequeno desvio na trajectória da depressão para tudo isto mudar, para melhor ou para pior.

Quanto ao frio instalado, haverá bastante, já amanhã prevê-se a instalação da iso 0 até ao Algarve e a -2 até ao Tejo. Isso não será problema.


----------



## Snifa (20 Jan 2013 às 10:46)

Bons dias, 

carta da previsão de acumulação de neve:







De facto os próximos dias prometem, haverá bastante frio em altura, assim como precipitação, não acredito que neve no Litoral , nem sleet sequer, zonas mais interiores do Norte/Centro , acima dos 600/800 m, podem ver um bom nevão ( provavelmente o maior do ano em zonas como  o Gerês, Bragança, Marão, Estrela etc... )

Aqui mais no Litoral talvez uns bons aguaceiros com granizo no pós frontal.


----------



## Aurélio (20 Jan 2013 às 11:11)

Bom dia,

Parece que o AA a sudoeste de Portugal e no triângulo, Açores/Madeira/Sul de Portugal está para manter.

O que vale é os encontros entre as massar de ar quente e muito frio, para ainda deixar alguma precipitação por aqui.
Mas por aqui este mês ainda não deixou mais do que uns 15 mm !

PS: A estação de Faro/Aeroporto deve ter avariado de forma vitalicia, será que também teve uma reforma vitalicia acima dos 12800 euros ?


----------



## ferreira5 (20 Jan 2013 às 11:20)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us







Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us

 Parece-me interessante....


----------



## ferreira5 (20 Jan 2013 às 11:35)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## boneli (20 Jan 2013 às 11:55)

Bom dia

Duas ideias fundamentais para os cépticos  que continuam a achar que pouco ou nada se vai passar entre amanhã e quarta.. O IPMA faz referência a possiblidade de queda de neve entre os 400/600 metros. O GFS reforça essa possiblidade e desce essa cota aos 300 metros em alguns periodos de tempo.
A frente que vai trazer essa precipitação continua bem á mostra nos modelos e não vem das Asturias nem vai trazer 1 ou 2 mm...como isto de prever tempo é uma possiblildades até chegar o dia e hora cada um opina o que quer mediante os modelos, péssimismo/optimismo e personalidade de cada um. Como assim é eu acho que  entre amanhã e terça teremos chuva que será de neve acima dos 500/600 metros e que pontualmente pode descer aos 300/400 metros. A cota no interior será mais baixa que no litoral.
Não acredito que caia algo aqui em Braga (200 metros) nem sleet nem pequenos farrpos muito menos  junto ao mar, mas lá está isto já é meu péssimismo a falar, mas como a metereologia é uma caixa de surpresas e já me calou tantas vezes quem sabe...como já foi dito aqui basta um pouco mais para a direita ou para esquerda mais para norte ou sul e tudo se altera... Esta situação de neve a cotas mais baixas é mais possivel a 22 terça.
Não me posso esquecer que isto de chuva infelizmente e será mais no norte do que no sul, mas isso sempre foi assim raras excepções.


----------



## LOusada (20 Jan 2013 às 11:59)

boneli disse:


> Bom dia
> 
> Duas ideias fundamentais para os cépticos  que continuam a achar que pouco ou nada se vai passar entre amanhã e quarta.. O IPMA faz referência a possiblidade de queda de neve entre os 400/600 metros. O GFS reforça essa possiblidade e desce essa cota aos 300 metros em alguns periodos de tempo.
> A frente que vai trazer essa precipitação continua bem á mostra nos modelos e não vem das Asturias nem vai trazer 1 ou 2 mm...como isto de prever tempo é uma possiblildades até chegar o dia e hora cada um opina o que quer mediante os modelos, péssimismo/optimismo e personalidade de cada um. Como assim é eu acho que  entre amanhã e terça teremos chuva que será de neve acima dos 500/600 metros e que pontualmente pode descer aos 300/400 metros. A cota no interior será mais baixa que no litoral.
> ...



Achas possível que aqui na minha zona ( Lousada ) a uma cota de 350 metros seja possivel ver neve ?


----------



## fishisco (20 Jan 2013 às 12:03)

estou a deprimir... a uns q dizem q aqui e litural mas eu axo q ja e interior,  tenho a serra do marao a frente e nao vou ter neve a porta de casa????? e  triste... moro no vale do tamega aos 300 e picos metros e mesmo morrer na praia


----------



## LOusada (20 Jan 2013 às 12:07)

fishisco disse:


> estou a deprimir... a uns q dizem q aqui e litural mas eu axo q ja e interior,  tenho a serra do marao a frente e nao vou ter neve a porta de casa????? e  triste... moro no vale do tamega aos 300 e picos metros e mesmo morrer na praia



Eu também moro perto do Marão , e tenho uma altitude de cerca de 350 metros


----------



## cactus (20 Jan 2013 às 12:10)

boneli disse:


> Bom dia
> 
> Duas ideias fundamentais para os cépticos  que continuam a achar que pouco ou nada se vai passar entre amanhã e quarta.. O IPMA faz referência a possiblidade de queda de neve entre os 400/600 metros. O GFS reforça essa possiblidade e desce essa cota aos 300 metros em alguns periodos de tempo.
> A frente que vai trazer essa precipitação continua bem á mostra nos modelos e não vem das Asturias nem vai trazer 1 ou 2 mm...como isto de prever tempo é uma possiblildades até chegar o dia e hora cada um opina o que quer mediante os modelos, péssimismo/optimismo e personalidade de cada um. Como assim é eu acho que  entre amanhã e terça teremos chuva que será de neve acima dos 500/600 metros e que pontualmente pode descer aos 300/400 metros. A cota no interior será mais baixa que no litoral.
> ...



È tudo verdade , concordo plenamente, já em 2006 tambem tinhamos uma cota de 400 ou 500 metros depois caiu neve á minha porta a 25m e á cota 0 , o mais surpreendente foi ser ás 15 horas , altura em que as temperaturas são as maximas do dia . Enfim , a situacao que vem é diferente, mas há sempre o fator surpresa da meteorologia que tanto nos fascina .


----------



## David sf (20 Jan 2013 às 12:19)

cactus disse:


> È tudo verdade , concordo plenamente, já em 2006 tambem tinhamos uma cota de 400 ou 500 metros depois caiu neve á minha porta a 25m e á cota 0 , o mais surpreendente foi ser ás 15 horas , altura em que as temperaturas são as maximas do dia . Enfim , a situacao que vem é diferente, mas há sempre o fator surpresa da meteorologia que tanto nos fascina .



A situação prevista não tem nada a ver com o dia 29/01/2006. Já há bocado deixei um link para um eventos semelhante, embora o da próxima 3ª feira seja ligeiramente menos favorável. Claro que surpresas há sempre, mas era necessária uma daquelas reviravoltas inacreditáveis para nevar à cota 0 no litoral.

Quanto aos que estão para "cá do Marão" à cota 350, é certo que aquando da passagem da frente não verão neve à porta de casa, no pós-frontal, com alguma instabilidade associada podem ter alguma hipótese, embora o mais provável é que acabem por "morrer na praia".


----------



## boneli (20 Jan 2013 às 12:25)

LOusada disse:


> Achas possível que aqui na minha zona ( Lousada ) a uma cota de 350 metros seja possivel ver neve ?



Eu acho dificil mas não sei, até lá muita coisa pode mudar...isto da altitude não é algo linear. Se calhar ha gente aqui melhor preparada para responder a isso.
 As vezes tem mais a ver com o local estar mais no interior ou litoral..por exmplo não me admira que não neve aqui no Sameiro que está 30 km do mar e  que tem mais de 400 metros e se calhar na vila de Viera do Minho que está a 60 km  do mar mas a baixo dos 400 metros já possa nevar. Se calhar amanhã já teremos mais dados ou então simplesmente esperar...pode ser um uma desilusão para alguns e nevar apenas nos locais habituais ou então haver uma surpresa...


----------



## Brito (20 Jan 2013 às 12:25)

o ipma continua a insistir em cotas 400/600 metros para as regiões do interior norte e centro....por isso ate na cidade de viseu será difícil ver neve na terça feira


----------



## Paula (20 Jan 2013 às 12:27)

c.bernardino disse:


> Aliás estou m bocado céptico face aos cenários aqui apontados de neve abundante no interior norte e centro a estender-se em sleet até à costa (???).
> Haverá frio em altitude, mas nunca se instalará* frio *cá em baixo.
> 
> Desculpem lá o desabafo mas penso qeu se enquadra perfeitamente no tópico.
> ...



Quando me referi a *sleet* não afirmei nada com certezas, até disse que era só um palpite.


----------



## cactus (20 Jan 2013 às 12:29)

David sf disse:


> A situação prevista não tem nada a ver com o dia 29/01/2006. Já há bocado deixei um link para um eventos semelhante, embora o da próxima 3ª feira seja ligeiramente menos favorável. Claro que surpresas há sempre, mas era necessária uma daquelas reviravoltas inacreditáveis para nevar à cota 0 no litoral.
> 
> Quanto aos que estão para "cá do Marão" à cota 350, é certo que aquando da passagem da frente não verão neve à porta de casa, no pós-frontal, com alguma instabilidade associada podem ter alguma hipótese, embora o mais provável é que acabem por "morrer na praia".



O quiz dizer era que as surpresas ás vezes aparecem , porque os modelos não preveem essas situações como todos sabemos .Não me intrepretes mal .


----------



## Nickname (20 Jan 2013 às 12:35)

Brito disse:


> o ipma continua a insistir em cotas 400/600 metros para as regiões do interior norte e centro....por isso ate na cidade de viseu será difícil ver neve na terça feira



Dificilmente neva em Viseu.
Não acredito que neve por aqui terça-feira


----------



## Jota 21 (20 Jan 2013 às 12:51)

c.bernardino disse:


> Na minha opinião, uma semana dessas (que eu gosto) não acontecerá este ano. (Frase dura, eu sei)
> 
> entradas frias de leste, mesmo moderadamente frias não são compativeis com  a sinótica que observamos., ou seja, no inicio de janeiro estavamos com as peças encaixadas de uma maneira, neste momento elas reencaixaram. e ficamos aqui com um AA a sul dos açores, que em conjunto com as depressões a norte e as que "bailam" na europa dificultam os fluxos de leste.
> O que vamos ter é imensa água originada pelo encontro de fluxos de ar bombeados pelos A e B com imensas frentes a entrarem por ai a dentro.
> ...



No principio do mês lia por aqui gente em "desespero" que seria AA durante semanas e semanas e não se vislumbrava chuva a longo prazo. Nos últimos tempos tudo isso foi por água abaixo e chuva é o que não tem faltado. 
Se se deu esta mudança em tão pouco tempo invertendo tudo, alguém pode agora afirmar que as próximas semanas serão de chuva mais ou menos permanente? Ou será apenas uma previsão com base num padrão que pode vir a ser alterado? Nada é definitivo, certo?
Pessoalmente gosto de chuva quando faz falta mas já sabia bem uma ou duas semanas de sol, tempo seco e frio.
Cumprimentos.


----------



## Paulo H (20 Jan 2013 às 12:51)

Nickname disse:


> Dificilmente neva em Viseu.
> Não acredito que neve por aqui terça-feira



Em Viseu acredito que vá nevar, tem sempre temperaturas baixas nestas situações e precipitação não faltará. Assim como aqui na cova da beira e serras do pinhal interior sul, serão felizes contemplados! 

Para a minha cidade é que não acredito.. Faltará intensidade de precipitação na hora mais fria nos níveis altos que faça descer a temperatura, ou então porque a %HR será muito elevada. Acho mais provável as localidades entre braga e o marão, por exemplo! Também poderá ocorrer em Portalegre.

Em situações limite, a %HR é também importante: 

http://www.sciencebits.com/SnowProbCalc&calc=yes


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (20 Jan 2013 às 12:52)

Boas,

Gostaria, se alguem tiver uma vaga ideia, de saber se é possivel nevar a 375m e cerca de 35 Km do mar?

Obgd!


----------



## Agreste (20 Jan 2013 às 13:00)

A melhor parte chegará durante o dia e não durante a noite, não puxem as cotas para baixo.


----------



## fishisco (20 Jan 2013 às 13:06)

em 2009 comecou a nevar de manha perto das 11h... a esperanca e a ultima coisa a morrer, mas n estou a gostar de tanta chuva, se calhar de nevar vai derreter logo


----------



## boneli (20 Jan 2013 às 13:16)

Agreste disse:


> A melhor parte chegará durante o dia e não durante a noite, não puxem as cotas para baixo.



Sim é verdade....curiosamente para já e segundo o GFS a cota mais baixa está para as 12 horas do dia 22. A linha dos 300 metros segundo este modelo passa aqui perto e as dos 200 metros em trás os montes...o que me intriga é que por exemplo na meteogaliza apenas fazem referência aos 600 metros e num curto espaço do dia estando a cota sempre acima dos 700 metros. Agora  acredito e sendo já muito péssimista que acima dos 700 metros vamos ter uma boa acumulação. Bem básicamente vou fazer o que costumo fazer mal tenha tempo livre pego no carro e nacional 103 a partir de Braga que vai subindo devagar até Montalegre e esperar que ela apareça  .


----------



## David sf (20 Jan 2013 às 13:22)

Agreste disse:


> A melhor parte chegará durante o dia e não durante a noite, não puxem as cotas para baixo.



Nestas situações de muito frio em altitude e alguma instabilidade associada a hora da precipitação é pouco relevante. A temperatura à superfície representa um papel secundário, uma vez que o mais comum é que esta desça bastante aquando dos aguaceiros mais fortes.



fishisco disse:


> em 2009 comecou a nevar de manha perto das 11h... a esperanca e a ultima coisa a morrer, mas n estou a gostar de tanta chuva, se calhar de nevar vai derreter logo



Disso não duvides, exceptuando nos lugares mais altos da Serra da Estela, e eventualmente do Gerês, pois logo para quarta-feira prevê-se precipitação com uma subida significativa da cota de neve. Mas nos locais em que a superfície frontal já traga neve poderemos ter acumulados bem interessantes e que durariam no solo entre 24 a 36 horas (cotas a rondar os 600/800 m no norte do país).


----------



## fishisco (20 Jan 2013 às 13:30)

mas eu estava a dizer na terca, apesr de estar mt encosta q vai ate as 600m estou uns metros abaixo dos 400 quer em cota quer em distancia no terreno... mas se nevar vai estar td mt molhado... ela nao vai pegar


----------



## Bruno Matos (20 Jan 2013 às 13:39)

fishisco disse:


> mas eu estava a dizer na terca, apesr de estar mt encosta q vai ate as 600m estou uns metros abaixo dos 400 quer em cota quer em distancia no terreno... mas se nevar vai estar td mt molhado... ela nao vai pegar



Eu pessoalmente não acredito que neve aos 350mts! Poderá haver um aguaceiro de neve mas nunca cobrirá o chão. A Cota de neve que o IPMA faz referência é para o interior norte e centro! 
Localidades que se encontram a 25/30 Klm do oceano não são interior! Quanto a Viseu penso que sim!


----------



## fishisco (20 Jan 2013 às 13:43)

eu nao sei a q altitude esta viseu mas eu moro a minha latitude de tondela que fica ao lado de viseu... moro mesmo na fronteira dos distritos de braga-porto-vila real... isto e litoral?


----------



## Brito (20 Jan 2013 às 13:47)

fishisco disse:


> eu nao sei a q altitude esta viseu mas eu moro a minha latitude de tondela que fica ao lado de viseu... moro mesmo na fronteira dos distritos de braga-porto-vila real... isto e litoral?



cidade de viseu tem uma altitude media de 500 metros, na minha opinião será uma surpresa ver neve na terça


----------



## boneli (20 Jan 2013 às 14:00)

Brito disse:


> cidade de viseu tem uma altitude media de 500 metros, na minha opinião será uma surpresa ver neve na terça



Para amanhã o IPMA dá 7º/3º e terça 4º/3º...na terça é maior a probabilidade! Vamos aguardar!


----------



## diogortrick (20 Jan 2013 às 14:00)

Alguém sabe se hoje também há neve para os lados da peneda/gerês?


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (20 Jan 2013 às 14:05)

diogortrick disse:


> Alguém sabe se hoje também há neve para os lados da peneda/gerês?



Do pouco que percebo, não me parece que para já neve, mais para o fim do dia talvez!


----------



## Mr.Henrique (20 Jan 2013 às 14:09)

LOusada disse:


> Eu também moro perto do Marão , e tenho uma altitude de cerca de 350 metros



Em Celorico parece me complicado... Mas pegas no carro, passas por Mondim e sobes para o Alvão por lamas de Olo.. Aí não há de faltar neve


----------



## fishisco (20 Jan 2013 às 14:14)

a oeste e bem mais perto,tenho a serra do viso a 1000m


----------



## cova beira (20 Jan 2013 às 14:33)

aqui na zona da Covilhã como já foi comentado entradas de noroeste são para esquecer no entanto esta situação parece-me bem diferente de outras porque durante a madrugada e parte da manha o vento será de sudoeste o que para mim com tanto frio em altura é inédito, já existindo temperaturas baixas devido ao arrefecimento que pode acontecer antes do frente entrar acho que podem haver boas acumulações acima dos 600m, estas situações são muito dificeis de prever ainda ontem nevava na Covilhã acima dos 750 com isos positivas segundo o gfs


----------



## ACalado (20 Jan 2013 às 14:50)

cova beira disse:


> aqui na zona da Covilhã como já foi comentado entradas de noroeste são para esquecer no entanto esta situação parece-me bem diferente de outras porque durante a madrugada e parte da manha o vento será de sudoeste o que para mim com tanto frio em altura é inédito, já existindo temperaturas baixas devido ao arrefecimento que pode acontecer antes do frente entrar acho que podem haver boas acumulações acima dos 600m, estas situações são muito dificeis de prever ainda ontem nevava na Covilhã acima dos 750 com isos positivas segundo o gfs



Exactamente entradas de Noroeste para nós são as menos benéficas, mas o vento de Sudoeste pode ajudar e já com o ar frio instalado poderá nevar e acumular. Ontem nevava com ISOS positivas devido ao efeito montanha e a nossa orografia e vinha ajudada pelo vento. Na meteo nada é um facto adquirido vamos esperar que neve mesmo.


----------



## cardu (20 Jan 2013 às 15:15)

spiritmind disse:


> Exactamente entradas de Noroeste para nós são as menos benéficas, mas o vento de Sudoeste pode ajudar e já com o ar frio instalado poderá nevar e acumular. Ontem nevava com ISOS positivas devido ao efeito montanha e a nossa orografia e vinha ajudada pelo vento. Na meteo nada é um facto adquirido vamos esperar que neve mesmo.




então isso quer dizer que nevar em Seia e Oliveira do Hospital é também um facto adquirido??


----------



## ACalado (20 Jan 2013 às 15:21)

cardu disse:


> então isso quer dizer que nevar em Seia e Oliveira do Hospital é também um facto adquirido??



Nada na meteorologia é adquirido mas em Seia existe essa possibilidade embora que nessa vertente da Serra o efeito Foehn faz das suas... Em Oliveira do Hospital é difícil, possui uma altitude máxima de 500m.


----------



## cardu (20 Jan 2013 às 15:27)

spiritmind disse:


> Nada na meteorologia é adquirido mas em Seia existe essa possibilidade embora que nessa vertente da Serra o efeito Foehn faz das suas... Em Oliveira do Hospital é difícil, possui uma altitude máxima de 500m.




certo, mas o IM fala em cotas entre 400 e 600 metros?


----------



## Paulo H (20 Jan 2013 às 15:38)

E quando falam em cotas, significa que neva e acumula, ou é apenas neve, acumule ou não? 

Para ver sleet ou um floco à mistura, penso ser razoável que se possa retirar 100m à cota, concordam?

Seia parece-me mais beneficiada, pelo facto da entrada ser de oeste-noroeste, relativamente ao fohen..


----------



## dgstorm (20 Jan 2013 às 15:38)

cardu disse:


> certo, mas o IM fala em cotas entre 400 e 600 metros?



La está, "*entre*", não quer dizer que vá nevar em todos os locais que tem 400m ou acima! é sempre uma estimativa!


----------



## Brito (20 Jan 2013 às 15:42)

Paulo H disse:


> E quando falam em cotas, significa que neva e acumula, ou é apenas neve, acumule ou não?
> 
> Para ver sleet ou um floco à mistura, penso ser razoável que se possa retirar 100m à cota, concordam?
> 
> Seia parece-me mais beneficiada, pelo facto da entrada ser de oeste-noroeste, relativamente ao fohen..



sim seia tem grandes ipoteses de ver neve


----------



## Mr.Henrique (20 Jan 2013 às 15:44)

fishisco disse:


> a oeste e bem mais perto,tenho a serra do viso a 1000m




Também é verdade, mas prefiro a zona de lá


----------



## Snifa (20 Jan 2013 às 15:53)

Previsão do IPMA:

INSTITUTO PORTUGUÊS DO MAR E DA ATMOSFERA

Céu com períodos de muita nebulosidade.
Aguaceiros em geral fracos, em especial no litoral e nas regiões
Norte e Centro.
*A partir do meio da tarde, aumento gradual de nebulosidade nas
regiões a norte do sistema montanhoso Montejunto-Estrela com
ocorrência de períodos de chuva, que poderá ser por vezes forte
e de granizo para o final do dia no litoral a norte do Cabo
Mondego.*
*Queda de neve acima dos 400/600 metros nas regiões a norte do
sistema Montanhoso Montejunto-Estrela e na serra de S. Mamede,
subindo a cota para os 800 metros a partir do final da manhã.*
Vento fraco a moderado (10 a 30 km/h) de noroeste, soprando
moderado a forte (30 a 40 km/h) no litoral oeste até ao final
da manhã, rodando para sudoeste a partir do meio da tarde.
Nas terras altas, vento moderado a forte (30 a 45 km/h) de noroeste,
tornando-se forte (40 a 55 km/h) de sudoeste com rajadas da ordem
dos 80 km/h para o final do dia.
Pequena descida da temperatura máxima nas regiões Norte e Centro.

GRANDE LISBOA:
Céu com períodos de muita nebulosidade.
Possibilidade de ocorrência de precipitação fraca.
Vento moderado (20 a 30 km/h) de noroeste, rodando para sudoeste
em geral fraco (inferior a 20 km/h) a partir do final.
Pequena descida da temperatura máxima.

GRANDE PORTO:
Céu com períodos de muita nebulosidade.
Aguaceiros em geral fracos.
*A partir do meio da tarde, aumento de nebulosidade com
ocorrência de períodos de chuva, que poderá ser por vezes forte
e de granizo para o final do dia.*
Vento moderado a forte (30 a 40 km/h) de noroeste, rodando para
sudoeste a partir do meio da tarde.
Pequena descida da temperatura máxima.

ESTADO DO MAR
Costa Ocidental: Ondas de noroeste com 3 a 3,5 metros,
aumentando para 4,5 a 5,5 metros.
Temperatura da água do mar: 15ºC
Costa Sul: Ondas de sudoeste com 1 a 1,5 metros.
Temperatura da água do mar: 16ºC.

METEOROLOGISTAS: Maria João Frada/Margarida Gonçalves.
INFORMAÇÃO DO INSTITUTO PORTUGUES DO MAR E DA ATMOSFERA.

Atualizado a 20 de janeiro de 2013 às 13:35 UTC



Previsão para 3ª feira, 22.janeiro.2013

Céu geralmente muito nublado.
*Períodos de chuva ou aguaceiros, em especial nas regiões Norte
e Centro, que poderão ser por vezes fortes, de granizo e
acompanhados de trovoada no litoral a norte do cabo Carvoeiro.
Queda de neve acima dos 400/600 metros nas regiões a norte do
sistema Montanhoso Montejunto-Estrela e na serra de S. Mamede.*
Vento moderado (25 a 35 km/h) do quadrante oeste, soprando forte
(35 a 45 km/h) no litoral e com rajadas da ordem dos 80 km/h.
Nas terras altas, vento forte a muito forte (45 a 65 km/h) do
quadrante oeste com rajadas da ordem dos 100 km/h.

Atualizado a 20 de janeiro de 2013 às 13:38 UTC

http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/prev.descritiva/


Previsões animadoras, achei curioso o IPMA mencionar  para amanhã ,períodos de Chuva por vezes de granizo para o fim do dia, isto porque , normalmente , o granizo cai já numa fase pós frontal, ou seja aguaceiros de granizo.. ( como menciona já na previsão para terça -feira)

As cotas de neve também estão muito boas a meu ver.


----------



## boneli (20 Jan 2013 às 16:01)

Esta ultima saida do GFS mantem as cotas de neve..apenas coloca a ISO -4 um pouco mais próximo do nosso território. Parece que acentua um pouco mais a  para 22.


----------



## Hermano1x (20 Jan 2013 às 16:37)

E sera que vai nevar aqui em vila real?


----------



## boneli (20 Jan 2013 às 16:53)

Hermano1x disse:


> E sera que vai nevar aqui em vila real?



O no site do IPMA dá essa possiblidade e as temperaturas minimas estão próximas dos 0º.

http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/prev.10dias/?localID=17&cidadeID=23


----------



## Nickname (20 Jan 2013 às 17:27)

Na ultima actualização o ipma já prevê neve para Bragança, Guarda e Vila Real na 3ª feira.


----------



## c.bernardino (20 Jan 2013 às 18:06)

Jota 21 disse:


> No principio do mês lia por aqui gente em "desespero" que seria AA durante semanas e semanas e não se vislumbrava chuva a longo prazo. Nos últimos tempos tudo isso foi por água abaixo e chuva é o que não tem faltado.
> Se se deu esta mudança em tão pouco tempo invertendo tudo, alguém pode agora afirmar que as próximas semanas serão de chuva mais ou menos permanente? Ou será apenas uma previsão com base num padrão que pode vir a ser alterado? Nada é definitivo, certo?
> Pessoalmente gosto de chuva quando faz falta mas já sabia bem uma ou duas semanas de sol, tempo seco e frio.
> Cumprimentos.



deviamos ter um botão "like". eu carregava aqui...

Eu mantenho a ideia de que essas 1-2 semanas de frio/seco já não se vêm este inverno. Claro que o padrão vai mudar  mas o nº de horas de sol / dia está a aumentar , tal como a altura do astro rei. E os modelos estão a ficar muito claro para a manutenção de padrão nas proximas semanas. Talvez meados de fevereiro... .

mas o inverno tem sido interessante, muito interessante... tal como o anterior, seja pela seca, pelos tornados, gong's, etc.

Viva a meteorologia.


----------



## cardu (20 Jan 2013 às 18:21)

ecmwf saída run 12h um mimo para norte e centro e nevao à antiga em trás os montes


----------



## c.bernardino (20 Jan 2013 às 18:28)

David sf disse:


> Impossível de saber, o ano passado estávamos com uma sinóptica ainda menos favorável que a actual e quinze dias volvidos tivemos uma siberiana.
> ...
> 
> Apesar de tudo, passando os olhos à generalidade das previsões sazonais, parece-me que não está muito favorável a esse padrão, e mais ao tempo de batráquio que referes.
> ...



nota prévia: agradeço a resposta dos colegas e advirto que estou a responder em condições dificeis. Estou sem eletricidade estável desde ontem e o pc da minha estação (o meu computador principal) está baralhado de tanta violência, logo não consigo consultar registos. Tive vários estragos aqui, apesar de não serem graves, são aborrecidos.

David SF, se bem me lembro a entrada fria de que falas acabou por ser um flot. previa-se uma selvajaria de frio, e foi uma coisa ligeira e de curta duração.

Foi uma semana, como o colega estava a referir? eu penso que não mas a memória é falível.

referes, e bem que a temperatura em 2009 era 5ºC abaixo. Eu testemunho o sleet aqui em Loures nessa ocasião. Mas a temperatura à superficie era muuuuito diferente

Agora 2 pontos (eu gostava de aprender qq coisa com a tua/vossa resposta):
- dizes que no ano passado a sinótica era ainda pior. Não vou concordar nem discordar, mas há outras condições a considerar. O ano passado foi muito seco. Este ano as temperaturas médias devem estar muito mais elevadas, há imensa água no solo e a inércia térmica deve ser maior... ou estou enganado?
- tu consideras frio instalado -2ºC até ao Tejo? isso é a 850 hPa. Frio a 850 hPa é considerado superficie? caso neve (no int centro/norte) achas que há condições para a neve se aguentar mais do que 5 minutos?

Acredito que o IPMA tenha previsto neve a 300m mas o IPMA não é Deus.
(nota: não pude ver as cartas desde esta manhã, nem o site do ipma, verei isso agora)


----------



## vitamos (20 Jan 2013 às 18:46)

c.bernardino disse:


> nota prévia: agradeço a resposta dos colegas e advirto que estou a responder em condições dificeis. Estou sem eletricidade estável desde ontem e o pc da minha estação (o meu computador principal) está baralhado de tanta violência, logo não consigo consultar registos. Tive vários estragos aqui, apesar de não serem graves, são aborrecidos.
> 
> David SF, se bem me lembro a entrada fria de que falas acabou por ser um flot. previa-se uma selvajaria de frio, e foi uma coisa ligeira e de curta duração.
> 
> ...



Daquilo que é a minha experiência deste tipo de eventos a temperatura à superfície é um factor praticamente irrelevante na queda de neve. Haja sinóptica favorável nomeadamente nas altitudes mais elevadas (500hPa) para as coisas acontecerem. Aliás grande parte dos chamados "flops" têm para mim a mesma razão: falta de frio em altitude. Daí que tantas vezes se ouçam relatos de neve com 4 ou 5ºC (seguido de queda de temperatura) e em outras ocasiões com 0 ou 1ºC não neve de forma alguma. Outro exemplo clássico: em Janeiro de 2006 no episódio de neve em Lisboa a previsão do IM para a cota de neve era extremamente pessimista (600m se bem me lembro). Nessa altura o aspecto que foi subestimado não duvido que tenha sido precisamente o frio a 500hPa (uma bolsa a -35ºC que por onde passou deixou neve).
Em suma existem claro muitos factores que influenciam a cota de neve. Mas numa escala de importância eu classificaria o jogo clássico 500+850 hPa como a peça chave para a existência do elemento branco.

Para este episódio e neste momento considero as cotas do IPMA adequadas...


----------



## Lince (20 Jan 2013 às 18:47)

diogortrick disse:


> Alguém sabe se hoje também há neve para os lados da peneda/gerês?



Vivo a uma altitude de 1050m (Bouça dos Homens) - Serra da Peneda. Posso dizer-te que no Sábado nevou com acomulação de cerca de 5cm, hoje durante a madrugada/manha voltou a nevar mas apartir das 12horas começou a chover, cenário que se mantém embora agora já é água neve. A neve derreteu em cotas abaixo dos 1200m, apartir dai vesse alguma neve.


----------



## Brito (20 Jan 2013 às 19:04)

para terça feira, na minha opinião, será difícil nevar a cotas inferiores 700 metros..neve so nos locais "habituais", portanto  exepto claro no nordeste transmontano que poderá nevar a qualquer cota


----------



## ClaudiaRM (20 Jan 2013 às 19:05)

Nickname disse:


> Na ultima actualização o ipma já prevê neve para Bragança, Guarda e Vila Real na 3ª feira.



Mas nada para Viseu, infelizmente. Achas que veremos neve por aqui?


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (20 Jan 2013 às 19:24)

Brito disse:


> para terça feira, na minha opinião, será difícil nevar a cotas inferiores 700 metros..neve so nos locais "habituais", portanto  exepto claro no nordeste transmontano que poderá nevar a qualquer cota



Não sei não!


----------



## LOusada (20 Jan 2013 às 19:24)

Tinhas esperanças que pudesse ver alguma coisa por aqui , mas pelas vossas previsões que como é óbvio são muito mais corretas do que as minhas devido a vossa experiência neste Ramo Fantástico como é a meteorologia Parece me que não vou ter Sorte.
Sou completamente Louco por neve , todos os dias vejo várias webcam europeias para ver se há neve lá , é um fenómeno que me fascina imenso.
Ainda Hoje vi O jogo entre O Tottenham vs Man United Na cidade de Londres e nevava copiosamente. 
Desculpem Este Comentário que nada tem haver com previsões !


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (20 Jan 2013 às 19:32)

LOusada disse:


> Tinhas esperanças que pudesse ver alguma coisa por aqui , mas pelas vossas previsões que como é óbvio são muito mais corretas do que as minhas devido a vossa experiência neste Ramo Fantástico como é a meteorologia Parece me que não vou ter Sorte.
> Sou completamente Louco por neve , todos os dias vejo várias webcam europeias para ver se há neve lá , é um fenómeno que me fascina imenso.
> Ainda Hoje vi O jogo entre O Tottenham vs Man United Na cidade de Londres e nevava copiosamente.
> Desculpem Este Comentário que nada tem haver com previsões !



Pois pela nossa zona é *muito* pouco probavel que neve!


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (20 Jan 2013 às 19:32)

Freamunde!Allez disse:


> Não sei não!



Gostei dessa saída 

Neve no norte do Distrito de Santarém. Será possível??


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (20 Jan 2013 às 19:34)

4ESTAÇÕES disse:


> Gostei dessa saída
> 
> Neve no norte do Distrito de Santarém?



Não me parece!!  Acho um *bocado* exagerado!


----------



## dlourenco (20 Jan 2013 às 19:36)

A cota de 300m ainda apanha ali a cidade de Braga. Seria uma surpresa em grande


----------



## cova beira (20 Jan 2013 às 19:36)

nestas situações como já foi dito são de dificil previsão mas o que mais me tem espantado é o gfs como habitual a retirar frio em altura a 850 hpa a cada run que passa e o europeu e ukmo a tão curta distância têm carregado mais no frio.

Falta ainda sair os ensembles mas eu arriscaria que com esta carta do europeu a cota de neve andaria nos 500 m, posso estar enganado mas este evento parece ter bastante potencial, principalmente pelas quantidades de precipitação muito mais elevadas que o habitual em entradas de noroeste.


----------



## LOusada (20 Jan 2013 às 19:38)

Freamunde!Allez disse:


> Pois pela nossa zona é *muito* pouco probavel que neve!



Sim mas não é impossível , O IPMA para aqui prevê no dia de terça feira uma máxima de 6ºC e uma mínima de 3ºC . 
Com 3 ou até mesmo 4 graus é possível nevar , mas é claro tudo depende de diversos Factores. Haver vamos , Já me contentava Com uns minutos de Neve


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (20 Jan 2013 às 19:52)

LOusada disse:


> Sim mas não é impossível , O IPMA para aqui prevê no dia de terça feira uma máxima de 6ºC e uma mínima de 3ºC .
> Com 3 ou até mesmo 4 graus é possível nevar , mas é claro tudo depende de diversos Factores. Haver vamos , Já me contentava Com uns minutos de Neve



Pois, temos de esperar, mas as cotas não vão andar tão baixas, acredito que pelos 500m/600m neve, mas para aqui não me cheira!


----------



## fishisco (20 Jan 2013 às 19:56)

eu continuo com fe... o IPMA para aqui da 0 de minima ate 4a... e as maximas nao passam de 7.... se nao nevar vai ser rente, se as previsoes acertarem...


----------



## Mr.Henrique (20 Jan 2013 às 20:13)

Gente uma opinião sff 

Tenho de estar Quinta de manhã em Braga... 
(estou em Bragança nos entretantos)

Acham que vou ter condições para fazer a viagem Quarta de tarde/noite?

Ou será melhor ir já amanhã, para evitar a neve de todo?

Thanks


----------



## diogortrick (20 Jan 2013 às 20:15)

Lince disse:


> Vivo a uma altitude de 1050m (Bouça dos Homens) - Serra da Peneda. Posso dizer-te que no Sábado nevou com acomulação de cerca de 5cm, hoje durante a madrugada/manha voltou a nevar mas apartir das 12horas começou a chover, cenário que se mantém embora agora já é água neve. A neve derreteu em cotas abaixo dos 1200m, apartir dai vesse alguma neve.



Obrigado. Se amanha ao final do almoço poderes postar aqui se há neve por aí agradecia.


----------



## LOusada (20 Jan 2013 às 20:17)

Mr.Henrique disse:


> Gente uma opinião sff
> 
> Tenho de estar Quinta de manhã em Braga...
> (estou em Bragança nos entretantos)
> ...



Tenho quase A certeza que terás condicões para Fazer essa Viagem , Apartir da Tarde de quarta as cotas aumentam para 1400/1600 metros portanto abaixo disso irá chover e derreter a neve , Mas isso também depende pelas zonas por onde vais passar e pela quantidade de neve que vai cair , que a meu ver Vai ser bastante , Boa Viagem


----------



## LOusada (20 Jan 2013 às 20:20)

Freamunde!Allez disse:


> Pois, temos de esperar, mas as cotas não vão andar tão baixas, acredito que pelos 500m/600m neve, mas para aqui não me cheira!



Pode ser que nos surpreenda  Mas vamos ser racionais , a probabilidade é quase nula


----------



## ferreira5 (20 Jan 2013 às 20:26)

Parece-me que a minha linda terra natal (Lamego), também poderá ser contemplada...e acreditem, os nevões em Lamego eram "mágicos" na minha infância! A cidade fica espectacular!


----------



## Mr.Henrique (20 Jan 2013 às 20:30)

LOusada disse:


> Tenho quase A certeza que terás condicões para Fazer essa Viagem , Apartir da Tarde de quarta as cotas aumentam para 1400/1600 metros portanto abaixo disso irá chover e derreter a neve , Mas isso também depende pelas zonas por onde vais passar e pela quantidade de neve que vai cair , que a meu ver Vai ser bastante , Boa Viagem



Pois... Creio que o problema maior será passar o Marão e certas zonas na IP4....

Tenho a A7 como alternativa, mas no alto também deverá nevar... 

Obrigado pela opinião


----------



## fishisco (20 Jan 2013 às 20:39)

se nao passares no marao pela a7 tb nao... na zona de vila pouca para baixo....


----------



## Norther (20 Jan 2013 às 20:49)

cova beira disse:


> nestas situações como já foi dito são de dificil previsão mas o que mais me tem espantado é o gfs como habitual a retirar frio em altura a 850 hpa a cada run que passa e o europeu e ukmo a tão curta distância têm carregado mais no frio.
> 
> Falta ainda sair os ensembles mas eu arriscaria que com esta carta do europeu a cota de neve andaria nos 500 m, posso estar enganado mas este evento parece ter bastante potencial, principalmente pelas quantidades de precipitação muito mais elevadas que o habitual em entradas de noroeste.



Também concordo 500/600m, tenho receio é do vento que se esta prever e nos possa dificultar a descida da temperatura aqui na encosta sul da Serra da Estrela.


----------



## GabKoost (20 Jan 2013 às 21:05)

dlourenco disse:


> A cota de 300m ainda apanha ali a cidade de Braga. Seria uma surpresa em grande



Braga não fica a 300m. Fica bem abaixo. Mais ou menos 200 se não me engano. 

No entanto, estou com esperança de dar um pulinho á Falperra... E nem sequer estou a falar nos 560 das Cortiças... Se a precipitação ocorrer á noite tenho fé nos 400m...

Caso contrário dou um salto até á Penha em Gmr. 614m e com uma viagem segura pelo teleférico!


----------



## Paula (20 Jan 2013 às 21:09)

GabKoost disse:


> Braga não fica a 300m. Fica bem abaixo. Mais ou menos 200 se não me engano.
> 
> No entanto, estou com esperança de dar um pulinho á Falperra... E nem sequer estou a falar nos 560 das Cortiças... Se a precipitação ocorrer á noite tenho fé nos 400m...
> 
> Caso contrário dou um salto até á Penha em Gmr. 614m e com uma viagem segura pelo teleférico!



Eu penso que o Sameiro (549m) também deverá ser contemplado na terça-feira, nem que seja apenas com uns pequenos flocos.. Vamos ver


----------



## David sf (20 Jan 2013 às 21:26)

c.bernardino disse:


> David SF, se bem me lembro a entrada fria de que falas acabou por ser um flot. previa-se uma selvajaria de frio, e foi uma coisa ligeira e de curta duração.



Na altura até surpreendeu, quanto mais nos aproximávamos do evento, mais frio metia. Sempre foi prevista ser de curta duração.



c.bernardino disse:


> referes, e bem que a temperatura em 2009 era 5ºC abaixo. Eu testemunho o sleet aqui em Loures nessa ocasião. Mas a temperatura à superficie era muuuuito diferente



A temperatura à superfície neste tipo de eventos é pouco relevante. Quando há muito frio a 500 hpa, durante aguaceiros mais fortes a temperatura cai muito.



c.bernardino disse:


> Agora 2 pontos (eu gostava de aprender qq coisa com a tua/vossa resposta):
> - dizes que no ano passado a sinótica era ainda pior. Não vou concordar nem discordar, mas há outras condições a considerar. O ano passado foi muito seco. Este ano as temperaturas médias devem estar muito mais elevadas, há imensa água no solo e a inércia térmica deve ser maior... ou estou enganado?



Esses pormenores influenciam uma temperatura a nível local, a nível global não têm importância. A sinóptica era pior o ano passado porque estava muito pouco bloqueada, este ano até temos tido uma oscilação ártica predominantemente negativa, lamentavelmente o vórtice polar tem estado deslocado para um local (América do Norte) que pouco nos favorece.



c.bernardino disse:


> - tu consideras frio instalado -2ºC até ao Tejo? isso é a 850 hPa. Frio a 850 hPa é considerado superficie? caso neve (no int centro/norte) achas que há condições para a neve se aguentar mais do que 5 minutos?



Considero frio instalado, sem dúvida. Basta dizer que está mais de 5ºC abaixo do normal para a época.
Geralmente, considera-se a temperatura a 850 hpa na previsão, para não se entrar em consideração com pormenores localizados que alteram a temperatura à superfície. É claro que em grande parte do país temos mínimas mais baixas com anticiclone e iso +10 do que com tempo ciclónico e iso -2, mas não duvides que é muito mais importante que a massa de ar húmido encontre frio a 850 hpa do que uma estreita inversão térmica junto à superfície.


----------



## LOusada (20 Jan 2013 às 21:37)

Vamos ser Optimistas , a meteorologia vai nos surpreender assim como no memorável 9 de Janeiro de 2009


----------



## David sf (20 Jan 2013 às 21:40)

Seguindo as pisadas de alguns modelos como o UKMO e o GME/DWD, o ECMWF presenteia-nos, a menos de 48 horas do evento, com uma saída excepcional.

- A 500 hpa, temos a iso -35 a chegar ao Porto, com a -36 a tocar no extremo norte do país. Cerca de 2ºC inferior ao modelado pelo GFS:







- A 850 hpa, a iso -4 chega quase à Serra da Estrela, com a -5 no extremo norte do país:






- Pontos de condensação abaixo de 0ºC nos distritos do nordeste e até nalguns pontos do Minho. Este factor é importante porque um ambiente menos húmido mantém o floco no estado sólido com maior facilidade:






- Humidade relativa abaixo dos 90% nalguns locais, mesmo aos 925 hpa, também ajuda a manter o floco no estado sólido:






- Precipitação espalhada por quase todo o país, em regime de aguaceiros. Será a lotaria, alguns terão sorte outros não, mas a instabilidade ajudará a baixar mais as cotas:






Posto isto, *caso seja o ECMWF a modelar bem este evento (se for o GFS não será bem assim)*, poderemos ter durante o pós frontal (das 6 às 18 de 3ªfeira), neve a qualquer cota nos distritos de Bragança e Vila Real, neve a cotas muito baixas na Beira Interior (muito possivelmente neva em Viseu), e mesmo no Minho e Douro Litoral a cota pode pontualmente descer a valores muito baixos, provavelmente a rondar os 200 m.


----------



## LOusada (20 Jan 2013 às 21:48)

Minho e Douro Litoral a cota pode pontualmente descer a valores muito baixos, provavelmente a rondar os 200 m.[/QUOTE]

Até tive um suspiro 
Seria fantástico que nevasse na minha Terra , A altitude ronda os 300 metros , estou com bastante esperança


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (20 Jan 2013 às 21:54)

David sf disse:


> Seguindo as pisadas de alguns modelos como o UKMO e o GME/DWD, o ECMWF presenteia-nos, a menos de 48 horas do evento, com uma saída excepcional.
> 
> - A 500 hpa, temos a iso -35 a chegar ao Porto, com a -36 a tocar no extremo norte do país. Cerca de 2ºC inferior ao modelado pelo GFS:
> 
> ...



Excelente análise! Tenho os meus amigos de Chaves cidade à perna para saberem se neva ou não... pois a cidade só está a 360m! Fiquei confiante e animado a confirmar o cenário! Será precipitado?


----------



## David sf (20 Jan 2013 às 21:59)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Excelente análise! Tenho os meus amigos de Chaves cidade à perna para saberem se neva ou não... pois a cidade só está a 360m! Fiquei confiante e animado a confirmar o cenário! Será precipitado?



O GFS nesta última saída meteu um pouco mais de frio, ainda não tanto como o ECMWF, mas já dá para uma cota entre os 300 e os 400 m. Não é ser precipitado ou não, neste momento os modelos prevêem cotas bastante baixas, e estamos a menos de 48 horas do acontecimento.


----------



## LOusada (20 Jan 2013 às 22:06)

David sf disse:


> O GFS nesta última saída meteu um pouco mais de frio, ainda não tanto como o ECMWF, mas já dá para uma cota entre os 300 e os 400 m. Não é ser precipitado ou não, neste momento os modelos prevêem cotas bastante baixas, e estamos a menos de 48 horas do acontecimento.



Ou seja Neste momento se o evento for como as Ultimas saídas do GFS preveêm,  podemos ter uma reedição do que aconteceu em 2009 ?


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (20 Jan 2013 às 22:07)

David sf disse:


> Seguindo as pisadas de alguns modelos como o UKMO e o GME/DWD, o ECMWF presenteia-nos, a menos de 48 horas do evento, com uma saída excepcional.
> 
> - A 500 hpa, temos a iso -35 a chegar ao Porto, com a -36 a tocar no extremo norte do país. Cerca de 2ºC inferior ao modelado pelo GFS:
> 
> ...



Espero que estas condições se mantenham, ou se possivel melhorem  !

Então segundo estas atualizações seria possivel nevar a uma cota de 375m, certo?


----------



## ELJICUATRO (20 Jan 2013 às 22:09)

Lince disse:


> Vivo a uma altitude de 1050m (Bouça dos Homens) - Serra da Peneda. Posso dizer-te que no Sábado nevou com acomulação de cerca de 5cm, hoje durante a madrugada/manha voltou a nevar mas apartir das 12horas começou a chover, cenário que se mantém embora agora já é água neve. A neve derreteu em cotas abaixo dos 1200m, apartir dai vesse alguma neve.



Boa noite Caro Lince,

Fico muito contente de ler novamente os teus posts, vives numa zona fantástica para boas acumulações do elemento branco tão desejado por mim e por alguns membros deste fórum.

Espero que amanhã (2ªFeira) ou na 3ªFeira possamos ver lindas fotos da tua zona. Depois de fortes nevões, Bouça dos Homens aparece nessas imagens como algumas localidades da Suíça, acumulações de neve impressionantes mesmo!!!!!

Um abraço.


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (20 Jan 2013 às 22:12)

*PERFEITO* eu não mexia mais !!


----------



## LOusada (20 Jan 2013 às 22:17)

Freamunde!Allez disse:


> *PERFEITO* eu não mexia mais !!



Parece que as Coisas Começam a Formar-se , o evento aproxima-se e as previsões cada vez melhores .


----------



## diogortrick (20 Jan 2013 às 22:19)

Será que para amanha acima dos 1000 m já vai haver neve durante a tarde?


----------



## Brito (20 Jan 2013 às 22:41)

LOusada disse:


> Parece que as Coisas Começam a Formar-se , o evento aproxima-se e as previsões cada vez melhores .



sim esta saída do GFS melhorou bastante  isto esta cada vez melhor e parece que quer ir ao encontro do modelo europeu


----------



## ELJICUATRO (20 Jan 2013 às 22:41)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Excelente análise! Tenho os meus amigos de Chaves cidade à perna para saberem se neva ou não... pois a cidade só está a 360m! Fiquei confiante e animado a confirmar o cenário! Será precipitado?



Boa noite Caro Flaviense21,

Já estou mesmo a imaginar a Padrela e Leiranco Branquinha, pessoal da cidade de Chaves poderá sempre subir a esses 2 serras, tu já não precisas de subir tanto.  

Acredito num bom nevão na zona de Travancas da Raia 

Cmps


----------



## LOusada (20 Jan 2013 às 22:47)

Brito disse:


> sim esta saída do GFS melhorou bastante  isto esta cada vez melhor e parece que quer ir ao encontro do modelo europeu



4 anos depois a história pode repetir-se


----------



## fishisco (20 Jan 2013 às 22:56)

humm... ai ai... isto esta a aquecer ou melhor a arrefecer



isto vai dar direito a alerta laranja? estou admirado nao ter saido num aviso disto na tv... Nao sera que vai apanhar mta gente desprevenida?


----------



## LOusada (20 Jan 2013 às 23:16)

fishisco disse:


> humm... ai ai... isto esta a aquecer ou melhor a arrefecer
> 
> 
> 
> isto vai dar direito a alerta laranja? estou admirado nao ter saido num aviso disto na tv... Nao sera que vai apanhar mta gente desprevenida?



Se o cenário se manter assim como está so apartir de amanha é que poderá passar na tv . 
Em relação ao alerta laranja , talvez, não sei , se assim se verificar e tendo em conta a quantidade de precipitação prevista e a pouca preparação do país para um evento desta categoria eu penso que sim , que se justifica-va um alerta Laranja!


----------



## Gongas (20 Jan 2013 às 23:26)

Bem pelo que tenho visto nos ultimos comentários e previsões também deve nevar aqui no distrito de Coimbra e quem sabe mesmo na cidade.


----------



## David sf (20 Jan 2013 às 23:28)

Gongas disse:


> Bem pelo que tenho visto nos ultimos comentários e previsões também deve nevar aqui no distrito de Coimbra e quem sabe mesmo na cidade.



Na cidade de Coimbra é praticamente impossível nevar.


----------



## iceworld (20 Jan 2013 às 23:35)

Em muitos locais do distrito seguramente que vai nevar, agora na cidade é muito improvável. Só com algum evento local que só no dia do evento se possa descortinar. 
Mas eu já cá vi nevar, mais do que uma vez. Por isso...é continuar a sonhar


----------



## Gongas (20 Jan 2013 às 23:37)

David sf disse:


> Na cidade de Coimbra é praticamente impossível nevar.



sim admito isso, mas deverá nevar em muitos locais do distrito, já que ficam a altitudes mais altas.

E sim Iceworld, não custa esperar por um milagre.


----------



## LOusada (20 Jan 2013 às 23:39)

David sf disse:


> Na cidade de Coimbra é praticamente impossível nevar.



E na cidade do porto será possivel ver uns flocos?


----------



## tozequio (20 Jan 2013 às 23:41)

LOusada disse:


> E na cidade do porto será possivel ver uns flocos?


Em minha opinião é virtualmente impossível.


----------



## fishisco (20 Jan 2013 às 23:42)

bem vamos la ter calma, ainda nao se sabe se neva a cotas 300 entre o marao e o porto qt mais no porto em si


----------



## LOusada (20 Jan 2013 às 23:44)

fishisco disse:


> bem vamos la ter calma, ainda nao se sabe se neva a cotas 300 entre o marao e o porto qt mais no porto em si



Era apenas uma pergunta inocento, aliás eu nem no porto (cidade) moro para mim não é muito relevante . Era apenas uma curiosidade.


----------



## miguelgjm (20 Jan 2013 às 23:49)

Bem, isto de viver entre dois locais que ficam normalmente no limite das cotas de neve não dá com nada. Ora estou em Castro-Daire e neva na Covilhã, ora estou na Covilhã e neva em Castro-Daire. Em relação ao evento de Terça-feira penso que a probabilidade de Nevar em Castro-Daire será maior, parece que as temperaturas em altitude serão mais baixas, além de estar mais precipitação prevista.

No entanto a minha pergunta é: qual a probabilidade de ver nevar na covilhã na terça-feira? Para os mais entendidos na matéria claro.


----------



## Paulo H (21 Jan 2013 às 00:01)

Não sou nenhum entendido, mas tendo em conta as temperaturas a 850hpa e 500hpa, e estando a covilhã entre os 550 a 800m altitude (estação no aerodromo a 450m), para mim cai neve com certeza! E com boa acumulação na parte mais alta da cidade. Com muito menos condições, caíram uns flocos puxados a vento ainda nem há 2 dias!


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (21 Jan 2013 às 00:09)

Também não fiquemos demasiado otimistas, ainda falta algum tempo, e a run das 18z tende a exagerar um pouco! (só digo isto para não haver desilusões ahah!)


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (21 Jan 2013 às 00:15)

LOusada disse:


> Era apenas uma pergunta inocento, aliás eu nem no porto (cidade) moro para mim não é muito relevante . Era apenas uma curiosidade.



Perguntar não ofende! 

E na verdade é impossivel nevar no Porto, a não ser que isto mude tudo, o que é impossivel de acontecer!


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (21 Jan 2013 às 00:16)

Paulo H disse:


> Não sou nenhum entendido, mas tendo em conta as temperaturas a 850hpa e 500hpa, e estando a covilhã entre os 550 a 800m altitude (estação no aerodromo a 450m), para mim cai neve com certeza! E com boa acumulação na parte mais alta da cidade. Com muito menos condições, caíram uns flocos puxados a vento ainda nem há 2 dias!



Sim os acumulados poderão ser muito bons!  aha


----------



## Mix (21 Jan 2013 às 00:33)

4ESTAÇÕES disse:


> Gostei dessa saída
> 
> Neve no norte do Distrito de Santarém. Será possível??



Pode nao ser assim tão impossível... Ferreira do Zêzere onde eu moro é o concelho mais a norte do distrito de Santarém , está a 375m de altitude e há serras aqui á volta que chegam perto dos 500m...


----------



## stormy (21 Jan 2013 às 00:37)

*Na madrugada de 3f *seremos afectados por uma frente fria, que na sua dianteira transporta uma massa de ar maritimo, humido e relativamente quente.








No entanto na região nordeste este ar começa a ser levantado rapidamente é frente de uma area de forçamento e por cima de massas de ar mais secas e frias á superficie, e torna-se instavel á medida que se aproxima dele uma massa de ar muito fria em altura






Este tipo de padrão é tipico dos episodios de neve em depressões muito frias que interagem com plumas ar ar mais quente nos niveis médios, que por sua vez estão a ser levantadas sobre ar mais estavel e frio nos niveis baixos.

O ar ao subir arrefece por descompressão, e condensa, mas como há instabilidade nas camadas médias devido ao ar frio aos 500hpa, o ar ascende rapidamente podendo criar bastante precipitação e arrefecimento significativo dos niveis médios.

Para a madrugada de 3f, este padrão pode levar a um bom nevão nas cotas médias ou mesmo baixas ( 400-600m) do extremo nordeste do pais!

Mais a sul, pelo interior centro o ar nos niveis médios será demasiado quente, com a iso 0 aos 1200-1300m, menos frio acumulado á superficie e tambem menos frio aos 500hpa,  e no litoral há demasiado transporte de calor vindo do oceano.

Portanto, na madrugada de  3f teremos uma situação interessante mesmo só nos distritos de Bragança, Vila real e Guarda, sendo Bragança o mais favoravel.

*
Durante o dia de 3f* espera-se a chegada de ar muito frio em altura, e tambem algo seco.
Na faixa costeira, especialmente a norte de Lisboa, teremos uma situação de forte gradiente vertical, com possibilidade de alguma convecção localmente forte e acompanhada de granizo/chuva intensa e algum vento.

No entanto, numa região +- ao centro do pais parece haver uma tenue região de frontogenese nos niveis baixos associada a uma pluma de ar mais humido que vem de oeste e que a frente não conseguiu varrer...será tambem um foco para a ocorrencia de instabilidade e precipitação.






Esta zona de ar mais humido será afectada por um campo de divergencia em altura, que favorece os movimentos verticais.






E alem disso a presença de ar muito frio em altura ( -3/850; -30/500) e algum aquecimento diurno nos niveis baixos, vão colaborar para gerar instabilidade com CAPE entre 200-300 e 400-500, e TT´s elevados ( o TT index é bom para avaliar a instabilidade nos niveis médios, quando associado ao CAPE nestas situações pós frontais costuma gerar boas células).

Nesta faixa de instabilidade pode-se gerar uma banda de precipitação, com arraste de ar frio em altura para a superficie, e portanto uma descida temporaria das cotas para altitudes bem baixas, localmente da ordem dos 300 a 400m!

No litoral as condições são menos favoraveis devido aos ventos de NW, que transportam ar relativamente quente, mesmo assim poderemos ter uma situação em que algumas células convectivas gerem granizo forte e mesmo abaixamentos locais da cota até aos 400-500m especialmente no litoral norte e centro até á latitude 39ºN ( limite de penetração do frio em altura).

*Resumindo*

3f pela madrugada podemos ter bastante neve nas cotas médias ( 800-1200m) do centro e litoral N, mas as maiores possibilidade de neve a cotas baixas com acumulação restringem-se ao extremo NE.

Durante o resto do dia de 3f, teremos bastante actividade convectiva a desenvolver-se na costa a norte de Lisboa e numa faixa que compreende a Extremadura, Ribatejo e alto Alentejo.
Poderemos ter alguma neve a cotas baixas especialmente aquando da passagem de alguma célula mais forte que arraste ar frio para a superficie.


----------



## Mix (21 Jan 2013 às 00:46)

Terça feira devo de passar o dia pelas zonas da serra da lousã, castanheira de pêra, pedrogão grande para ver neve...  Depois tiro fotos


----------



## Mr.Henrique (21 Jan 2013 às 00:56)

Mr.Henrique disse:


> Gente uma opinião sff
> 
> Tenho de estar Quinta de manhã em Braga...
> (estou em Bragança nos entretantos)
> ...



Vou arriscar então e fazer a viagem ao fim do dia, na Quarta


----------



## GabKoost (21 Jan 2013 às 01:20)

Sei que previsões a 160 horas vale 0 mas, se tal viesse a acontecer, depois do que o Noroeste levou em cima na Sexta e Sábado, haveria motivos para grandes problemas.






Na minha zona os prejuízos foram grandes com animais mortos que não foram evacuados a tempo e várias estruturas agrícolas arruinadas.






Parque de lazer destruído. Campos de Ténis, Petanca, Parque de Campismo, tudo a precisar de muitas obras e logo num momento de crise onde não há disponibilidade financeira para nada.
















_________________________________________________

*Espero bem que não se repitam dias de chuva consecutivos como os da semana passada... 

Acham possível que venha a acontecer um "mini 2001" com uma sequência de vários eventos do tipo durante um período de tempo mais extenso? Ou os modelos indicam uma mudança previsível do Anti Ciclone?*


----------



## AnDré (21 Jan 2013 às 01:41)

GabKoost disse:


> *Espero bem que não se repitam dias de chuva consecutivos como os da semana passada...
> 
> Acham possível que venha a acontecer um "mini 2001" com uma sequência de vários eventos do tipo durante um período de tempo mais extenso? Ou os modelos indicam uma mudança previsível do Anti Ciclone?*



Acho possível, expectável, mas não seria o "fim do mundo".
Toda a gente sabe que o noroeste é a região com maior pluviosidade anual.
Também é sabido que nas últimas décadas esse valor tem descido consideravelmente. Dados de Leonte, discutidos aqui.
É normal haver um ou dois anos que os pontos mais pluviosos do Gerês atingem os 5000mm. Ora, tal já não acontece desde 2000/2001. Tendo em conta que desde então a maior parte dos anos até têm sido secos... O que não significa que aconteça este ano, até porque o mesmo ainda agora começou. E o ano hidrológico ainda não vai a meio e para já o noroeste está com uma anomalia a rondar os 125%, o que não é assim tanto quando comparado com 2000/2001, em que no final de Dezembro a anomalia era de ~180% e no final de Janeiro superou os 200%.

-----------------------

Chove com intensidade na estação de Castro Laboreiro e estão apenas 1,6ºC.
A estação está a 780m de altitude.
O acumulado este mês vai em 333,4mm


----------



## GabKoost (21 Jan 2013 às 02:02)

AnDré disse:


> Acho possível, expectável, mas não seria o "fim do mundo".



Com certeza não seria o fim do mundo mas quando vi os estragos que o 2º evento pluvioso do ano causou e a reacção das barragens (abrir comportas sem avisar as pessoas antecipadamente mesmo sabendo as previsões com dias de antecedência), só posso ficar apreensivo se existir mais um ou outro evento do tipo nos próximos tempos.


----------



## boneli (21 Jan 2013 às 02:33)

GabKoost disse:


> Com certeza não seria o fim do mundo mas quando vi os estragos que o 2º evento pluvioso do ano causou e a reacção das barragens (abrir comportas sem avisar as pessoas antecipadamente mesmo sabendo as previsões com dias de antecedência), só posso ficar apreensivo se existir mais um ou outro evento do tipo nos próximos tempos.



Toda esta zona do Vale do Ave desde Vieira até até Vila do Conde tem tido valores de chuva elevados desde o Outono o que faz com os seus afluentes descarreguem grandes quantidades de água...os campos junto ás margens destes rios e ribeiros já estão completamente saturados de água e mal chove os seus caudais sobem logo e fácilmente galgam as suas margens como aqui o Rio Este e seus afluentes. Isto é como uma bola de neve..

Não estendo mais porque se calhar não é o tópico mais adequado.


----------



## fishisco (21 Jan 2013 às 10:07)

os distritos do litoral norte, tem avisos para todos os gostos, ainda não acabaram de limpar tudo e já vao levar com outro em cima!!!! 

relativamente a minha zona... o metograma do GFS chega a meter cota 0 na noite de terça para quarta, será???


----------



## Norther (21 Jan 2013 às 10:07)

bela massa de ar frio e parece vir bem acompanhada, será que pode cair mais precipitação que os modelos estão a modelar?



 

http://oiswww.eumetsat.org/IPPS/html/MSG/RGB/AIRMASS/WESTERNEUROPE/index.htm


----------



## Vince (21 Jan 2013 às 10:36)

fishisco disse:


> os distritos do litoral norte, tem avisos para todos os gostos, ainda não acabaram de limpar tudo e já vao levar com outro em cima!!!!



Seria bom clarificar mensagens desse tipo, explicar o que se está a dizer, senão mais vale abster-se de postar. Não vão outras pessoas pensar que "levar outro em cima" é outro temporal como o de sábado. Os avisos laranja e vermelho referem-se à ondulação, 7/8 metros.


----------



## fishisco (21 Jan 2013 às 10:39)

Vince disse:


> Seria bom clarificar mensagens desse tipo, explicar o que se está a dizer, senão mais vale abster-se de postar. Não vão outras pessoas pensar que "levar outro em cima" é outro temporal como o de sábado. Os avisos laranja e vermelho referem-se à ondulação, 7/8 metros.



-amarelo/laranja/vermelho a ondulação (até 8m)
- amarelo de vento (até 100km/h)
-amarelo neve (acima dos 400m)


só falta mesmo o alerta de chuva


----------



## Aristocrata (21 Jan 2013 às 10:44)

Norther disse:


> bela massa de ar frio e parece vir bem acompanhada, será que pode cair mais precipitação que os modelos estão a modelar?



Não parece, já que se prevêem uns bons milímetros durante a 3ª feira (entre 20 a 30 mm devem cair).
É claro que num ou noutro episódio convectivo este valor pode subir bastante numa ou noutra zona...
Agora que venha a chuva, e que venha o frio também.
E a hipótese de algumas células com os topos bem frios, as quais possam arrastar ar frio para a superfície, trazerem neve a cotas mais baixas é bem possível. Aqui, há 15 anos, células dessas trouxeram neve de forma intermitente ao longo de todo o dia - cerca de 5 a 6 células se a memória não falha.

Lindo mapa de previsão:


----------



## fishisco (21 Jan 2013 às 10:54)

por este andar amanha nao trabalho


----------



## Agreste (21 Jan 2013 às 11:17)

Há ainda alguns aguaceiros a entrar mas vamos esperar que limpe rapidamente e que o sol apareça a tempo de termos algum efeito catabático ao final do dia...


----------



## Aurélio (21 Jan 2013 às 11:23)

Isto por aqui parece que apenas lá para Quinta e Sexta é que pode vir mais qualquer coisinha, mas parece que Janeiro por estas bandas tornou-se muito fraquinho.
Faro segue neste mês com 20 mm, mais ou menos um terço normal.

A longo prazo, parece que existe uma tendência para que o AA vá ganhando força progressivamente !


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (21 Jan 2013 às 11:36)

Sim pelo vejo nos modelos a tendência é para o AA subir para cima de nós.
Serpa soma apenas 25,5mm este mês


----------



## algarvio1980 (21 Jan 2013 às 11:50)

Aurélio disse:


> Isto por aqui parece que apenas lá para Quinta e Sexta é que pode vir mais qualquer coisinha, mas parece que Janeiro por estas bandas tornou-se muito fraquinho.
> Faro segue neste mês com 20 mm, mais ou menos um terço normal.
> 
> A longo prazo, parece que existe uma tendência para que o AA vá ganhando força progressivamente !



O AA nunca deixou de influenciar aqui no Algarve, só no sábado é que ele fugiu um bocado, mas já está aí outra vez, Desde de 17 de Novembro que é assim e vai continuar assim e Fevereiro parece-me que vai começar seco, por estas bandas, mais do mesmo, o AA está por baixo, ao lado, em cima esteja o AA onde estiver está sempre a abranger o Algarve e a Madeira. Então, a Madeira tem sido ainda pior do que aqui, dias quase de Verão.


----------



## miguel (21 Jan 2013 às 11:52)

Aurélio disse:


> Isto por aqui parece que apenas lá para Quinta e Sexta é que pode vir mais qualquer coisinha, mas parece que Janeiro por estas bandas tornou-se muito fraquinho.
> Faro segue neste mês com 20 mm, mais ou menos um terço normal.
> 
> A longo prazo, parece que existe uma tendência para que o AA vá ganhando força progressivamente !



Pois o Pessoal do Norte quando pede AA por semanas seria bom especificarem que o querem para o Norte porque AA no Sul é bastante mau pouco tem chovido até mesmo aqui que estou no Centro/Sul apenas tenho recolhidos este mês 42mm dificilmente termino o mês na média!!Espero que chova muito mais no Centro/Sul e Sul!!

Quanto ao avento de neve amanha vai ser muito bom para muitas regiões não tenho duvidas disso!


----------



## boneli (21 Jan 2013 às 12:21)

Segundo a ultima saida do GFS aqui para Braga  cota está nos 100 metros amanhã....não sei que pensar! Está como eu gosto.


----------



## fishisco (21 Jan 2013 às 12:23)

boneli disse:


> Segundo a ultima saida do GFS aqui para Braga  cota está nos 100 metros amanhã....não sei que pensar! Está como eu gosto.



na galiza eles dizem que so acima dos 600, o IPMA fala em 800 baixando p 400 , o GFS diz aos 100!!! 

já nao sei o q pensar mesmo, é mesmo esperar p ver, so espero q neve antes de sair de casa é que dp quero voltar p casa lol


----------



## jonhfx (21 Jan 2013 às 12:35)

algarvio1980 disse:


> O AA nunca deixou de influenciar aqui no Algarve, só no sábado é que ele fugiu um bocado, mas já está aí outra vez, Desde de 17 de Novembro que é assim e vai continuar assim e Fevereiro parece-me que vai começar seco, por estas bandas, mais do mesmo, o AA está por baixo, ao lado, em cima esteja o AA onde estiver está sempre a abranger o Algarve e a Madeira. Então, a Madeira tem sido ainda pior do que aqui, dias quase de Verão.



Complicada  a situação na Madeira. Depois de um Novembro onde caíram quase 300 mm, em Dezembro apenas registei 12mm e Janeiro nem 2mm. À uns dias os modelos ainda modelavam alguma precipitação até ao fim do mês, agora tudo não passa de uma miragem...até parece que vai ser igual ao ano transacto


----------



## GTi (21 Jan 2013 às 12:58)

Mas o IPMA não prevê muito frio para Portugal, embora tenha vários avisos amarelos para a queda de neve.


----------



## vitamos (21 Jan 2013 às 13:08)

GTi disse:


> Mas o IPMA não prevê muito frio para Portugal, embora tenha vários avisos amarelos para a queda de neve.



E de facto nao haverá muito frio à superfície. Falamos de um tipo de evento caracterizado por instabilidade associado a uma massa de ar muito frio em altitude. Neste tipo de situação a temperatura à superfície não é preponderante para a ocorrência ou não de neve. Falamos de uma situaçao tipo em que 4 ou 5ºC à superfície não são impeditivos para a ocorrência de neve. A única questão que se coloca de momento é o quanto a massa de ar frio consegue penetrar em Portugal continental. Assim sendo e pelo menos no extremo norte nao tenho dúvidas que as cotas serão muito baixas, provavelmente perto de 0 no extremo N e NW do país. Já para o resto do território o cenário não será bem assim. Eu diria (assim haja precipitação) que amanhã serão possiveis cotas relativamente baixas a norte do sistema montanhoso Montejunto-Estrela. Obviamente que localidades muito próximas do litoral ou a cotas muito próximas de 0 terão possibilidades muito remotas de ver o elemento branco. Mas será sem duvida um bom evento para os sistemas montanhosos do Norte, Centro e ate Sul se considerarmos a serra de São Mamede.


----------



## ferreira5 (21 Jan 2013 às 13:54)

vitamos disse:


> E de facto nao haverá muito frio à superfície. Falamos de um tipo de evento caracterizado por instabilidade associado a uma massa de ar muito frio em altitude. Neste tipo de situação a temperatura à superfície não é preponderante para a ocorrência ou não de neve. Falamos de uma situaçao tipo em que 4 ou 5ºC à superfície não são impeditivos para a ocorrência de neve. A única questão que se coloca de momento é o quanto a massa de ar frio consegue penetrar em Portugal continental. Assim sendo e pelo menos no extremo norte nao tenho dúvidas que as cotas serão muito baixas, provavelmente perto de 0 no extremo N e NW do país. Já para o resto do território o cenário não será bem assim. Eu diria (assim haja precipitação) que amanhã serão possiveis cotas relativamente baixas a norte do sistema montanhoso Montejunto-Estrela. Obviamente que localidades muito próximas do litoral ou a cotas muito próximas de 0 terão possibilidades muito remotas de ver o elemento branco. Mas será sem duvida um bom evento para os sistemas montanhosos do Norte, Centro e ate Sul se considerarmos a serra de São Mamede.



Não quererias dizer N e NE em vez de N e NW?


----------



## Paulo H (21 Jan 2013 às 13:57)

E o nosso modelo, o Aladin, não há-de falhar por muito quanto à precipitação. 

Vejam só a piada que é por exemplo Castelo Branco, vejam a precipitação no aladin para o dia de amanhã e descubram onde é castelo branco!   

ps: é aquela área a branco sem precipitação, que chega a ser um círculo branco, com precipitação à volta. Será possível? Bem com entrada de noroeste, é de esperar, mas zero mm??


----------



## Azor (21 Jan 2013 às 14:04)

algarvio1980 disse:


> O AA nunca deixou de influenciar aqui no Algarve, só no sábado é que ele fugiu um bocado, mas já está aí outra vez, Desde de 17 de Novembro que é assim e vai continuar assim e Fevereiro parece-me que vai começar seco, por estas bandas, mais do mesmo, o AA está por baixo, ao lado, em cima esteja o AA onde estiver está sempre a abranger o Algarve e a Madeira. Então, a Madeira tem sido ainda pior do que aqui, dias quase de Verão.



Olha neste inverno pelos Açores só hoje é que fez mesmo (que me lembre) o segundo dia de sol propriamente dito com poucas nuvens porque até temos tido alguma animação. Disso a gente por cá não se pode queixar.
Hoje Sol mas frio e algum vento, porque as temperaturas até têm andado fresquinhas. A minha mínima por exemplo hoje às 6 h da manhã foi de 9 º C. 

O nosso anticiclone passeando de vez em quando por aqui, não tem conseguido bloquear frentes e baixas, porque este ano ele decidiu não se encaixar no arquipélago dos Açores, mas ainda assim este inverno tem sido menos chuvoso que em anos anteriores. As previsões Outono-Inverno já apontavam tal coisa.

Acho que já se tornou norma padrão o AA estar mais deslocado para norte que na sua posição normal nos últimos anos de Inverno. 

Invernos rigorosos como na Europa e América esqueçam meus amigos que isso aqui é uma miragem. 
 Temos a Corrente do Golfo que é forte demais para permitir tal coisa. A mim parece-me que já não há é estações propriamente ditas. Aqui pelos Açores pelo menos nunca houve, já que a chuva é sempre distribuída abundantemente por todo o ano. 
Menos mal pra nós, e pra vocês também porque nem tudo é mau já que em períodos de seca anticiclónica, ( como quase sempre sucede no Algarve e na Madeira) um Inverno seco compensa sempre um Outono ou uma Primavera chuvosa, e o Outono passado pela Madeira foi chuvoso, portanto não há bela sem senão.

Melhores dias virão.

Venha o Verão e os sistemas tropicais


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (21 Jan 2013 às 14:11)

boneli disse:


> Segundo a ultima saida do GFS aqui para Braga  cota está nos 100 metros amanhã....não sei que pensar! Está como eu gosto.



Se assim se verificar, vai ser uma beleza!!!


----------



## frederico (21 Jan 2013 às 14:15)

Freamunde!Allez disse:


> Se assim se verificar, vai ser uma beleza!!!




Será que poderá nevar na Maia? O concelho tem montes acima dos 200 metros.


----------



## frederico (21 Jan 2013 às 14:16)

algarvio1980 disse:


> O AA nunca deixou de influenciar aqui no Algarve, só no sábado é que ele fugiu um bocado, mas já está aí outra vez, Desde de 17 de Novembro que é assim e vai continuar assim e Fevereiro parece-me que vai começar seco, por estas bandas, mais do mesmo, o AA está por baixo, ao lado, em cima esteja o AA onde estiver está sempre a abranger o Algarve e a Madeira. Então, a Madeira tem sido ainda pior do que aqui, dias quase de Verão.



Já sabes que aí só chove com cut-offs ou centros depressionários a latitudes mais baixas. Com circulação de Noroeste não chove a Sul do Baixo Alentejo.


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (21 Jan 2013 às 14:18)

Já não me parece assim tão impossivel nevar a cotas de 300m no litoral norte!!


----------



## fishisco (21 Jan 2013 às 14:19)

a que horas sai o 12z?


----------



## vitamos (21 Jan 2013 às 14:20)

ferreira5 disse:


> Não quererias dizer N e NE em vez de N e NW?



Eu diria mesmo N, NW e NE... basicamente todo o norte


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (21 Jan 2013 às 14:21)

fishisco disse:


> a que horas sai o 12z?



Por volta das 16h acho!


----------



## lsalvador (21 Jan 2013 às 14:22)

Freamunde!Allez disse:


> Por volta das 16h acho!



16h30


----------



## Agreste (21 Jan 2013 às 14:56)

Os aguaceiros deviam ter acabado mais cedo, sobram algumas horas de céu quase limpo e um princípio de noite para poder instalar o frio nos vales e terras baixas...


----------



## diogortrick (21 Jan 2013 às 14:59)

Preciso de saber como está o gerês/peneda no dia de hoje. Há neve? Estou a pensar dar por lá umas voltas daqui a uma hora.


----------



## fishisco (21 Jan 2013 às 15:40)

afinal o 12z sai as 15:30 é impressão minha ou ele ainda pos mais frio? 


edit: esqueçam aquilo começa nos 12z mas salta para os 6z


----------



## LOusada (21 Jan 2013 às 15:51)

fishisco disse:


> afinal o 12z sai as 15:30 é impressão minha ou ele ainda pos mais frio?
> 
> 
> edit: esqueçam aquilo começa nos 12z mas salta para os 6z



Assim sendo quais as cotas a que pode nevar?


----------



## fishisco (21 Jan 2013 às 15:56)

LOusada disse:


> Assim sendo quais as cotas a que pode nevar?



aquilo nao está mt bem mas segundo esta imagem







[/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]

100 metros?


----------



## boneli (21 Jan 2013 às 15:59)

Segundo a ultima saida do GFS  mantem a possiblidade de neve a cota de 100/200 metros. a linha dos 100 metros abrange quase a Distrito de Braga todo indo quase junto ao mar isto da parte da manhã. Mesmo assim durante o dia a cota anda smpre entre os 200/300 metros.
 É exagero? Não sei, mas é o que o GFS mostra e já anda nisto ha 2/3 dias.


----------



## LOusada (21 Jan 2013 às 16:15)

fishisco disse:


> aquilo nao está mt bem mas segundo esta imagem
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sendo assim Na minha Localidade a 300 metros vai nevar


----------



## ZeppY (21 Jan 2013 às 16:19)

A este ritmo a serra de Santa Justa pode presenciar algum elemento branco


----------



## Stinger (21 Jan 2013 às 16:29)

ZeppY disse:


> A este ritmo a serra de Santa Justa pode presenciar algum elemento branco



A serra tem 370 metros mas duvido muito


----------



## martinus (21 Jan 2013 às 16:29)

Eu olhei agora para o GFS e vi a "ISO -2C" em cima de Braga. Não fiquei nada impressionado. Ainda aqui há uns 3 ou 4 anos me lembro de estar a chover na cidade quando, supostamente, teríamos a "ISO -4C." a passear no teto.


----------



## LOusada (21 Jan 2013 às 16:32)

martinus disse:


> Eu olhei agora para o GFS e vi a "ISO -2C" em cima de Braga. Não fiquei nada impressionado. Ainda aqui há uns 3 ou 4 anos me lembro de estar a chover na cidade quando, supostamente, teríamos a "ISO -4C." a passear no teto.



Mas desta Vez há melhores condicoes para isso! Vamos ser possitivos


----------



## vegastar (21 Jan 2013 às 16:39)

Sobre Braga segundo o GFS das 12Z, pelas 9Z de amanhã estará a ISO -4 aos 850hPA e a ISO -35 (!) aos 500hPa.


----------



## Norther (21 Jan 2013 às 17:04)

O GFS parece que aumentou um pouco o ar frio aos 500hPa aqui sobre a Cova da Beira, a iso -34 já nos apanha o que é optimo, agora a minha duvida é se o vento que parece que vai soprar por vezes moderado se não poderá injetar ar marítimo a superfície e danificar as condições para que a neve chegue em condições aos 400/500 m


----------



## Paulo H (21 Jan 2013 às 17:10)

O GFS parece que aumentou um pouco o ar frio aos 500hPa, mas reduz a precipitação, pelo menos aqui mais a sul..


----------



## vitamos (21 Jan 2013 às 17:11)

Norther disse:


> O GFS parece que aumentou um pouco o ar frio aos 500hPa aqui sobre a Cova da Beira, a iso -34 já nos apanha o que é optimo, agora a minha duvida é se o vento que parece que vai soprar por vezes moderado se não poderá injetar ar maritimo e danificar as condições para que a neve chegue em condições aos 400/500 m



É sempre uma preocupação mas neste caso com tanto ar frio em altitude duvido que seja o maior dos problemas.

Uma nota relativamente a cotas. É normal este entusiasmo todo num evento que promete. Mas as dúvidas relativas a "e na minha terra a X metros será que vai nevar?" que se vão vendo pelo tópico, não obstante a compreensão pelo entusiasmo, podem começar a tornar-se algo enfadonhas, sobretudo por ser uma questão que não tem resposta. Tenham em conta que uma cota de neve não é uma verdade absoluta. Se tal acontecesse ás 9UTC por exemplo nevaria a 300m na localização Y mas a 301m já não nevaria. E ás 12 UTC já nevaria a 350m mas a 351m não... Como compreenderão as coisas não são assim. Tomem as cotas de neve como factor indicativo e tenham sobretudo em conta que com tanta instabilidade isto poderá ser uma lotaria. Provavelmente será um dia de surpresas e desilusões. Amanhã o nowcasting será sem dúvida o melhor aliado.


----------



## Senador (21 Jan 2013 às 17:17)

Boa tarde, confirma-se que os picos de precipitação no norte amanhã dia 22 serão ás 03:00 e ás 15:00?


----------



## cardu (21 Jan 2013 às 17:19)

vitamos disse:


> É sempre uma preocupação mas neste caso com tanto ar frio em altitude duvido que seja o maior dos problemas.
> 
> Uma nota relativamente a cotas. É normal este entusiasmo todo num evento que promete. Mas as dúvidas relativas a "e na minha terra a X metros será que vai nevar?" que se vão vendo pelo tópico, não obstante a compreensão pelo entusiasmo, podem começar a tornar-se algo enfadonhas, sobretudo por ser uma questão que não tem resposta. Tenham em conta que uma cota de neve não é uma verdade absoluta. Se tal acontecesse ás 9UTC por exemplo nevaria a 300m na localização Y mas a 301m já não nevaria. E ás 12 UTC já nevaria a 350m mas a 351m não... Como compreenderão as coisas não são assim. Tomem as cotas de neve como factor indicativo e tenham sobretudo em conta que com tanta instabilidade isto poderá ser uma lotaria. Provavelmente será um dia de surpresas e desilusões. Amanhã o nowcasting será sem dúvida o melhor aliado.




certissimo, eu por exemplo estou no concelho de arganil, cota 300 m, obviamente que amanhã se quiser ver neve a sério pego no carro de manhã e vou até à cota 700 metros e aí já vejo neve com fartura.


----------



## Norther (21 Jan 2013 às 17:23)

Nem mais vitamos, cada um tem que ver o historial da sua Zona com os diferentes tipos de entradas e condições e perceber o tipo de potencial que podem ter para ver neve.

Eu aqui com este tipo de entrada conto sempre com o efeito foenh, ja tive uma bela experiência se não me engano a 2  3 anos em que na Covilhã nevava aos 800m e no outro lado do vale, mais a sul, na cidade do Fundão aos 500m, ambas nas encostas de serras mas muito diferentes.


----------



## stormy (21 Jan 2013 às 18:09)

*3f / 01h ás 17h*

Portugal continental será afectado por uma pluma de ar (polar) maritimo nos niveis baixos e médios, que interagirá com uma massa de ar artico nos niveis altos, e com um campo de forçamento dinamico.

Os parametros termodinamicos apontam para bastante instabilidade, com CAPE localmente entre os 500/800j/Kg, TT>60, LI -2 e shear moderado unidireccional... a presença de forçamento é mais que suficiente para gerar convecção pontualmente forte.

Há tambem uma dry layer entre os 600-700hpa e os 500hpa, que em conjunto com a presença de ar muito frio em altura pode contribuir para algum evento isolado de granizo/saraiva forte.

Devido ao forte gradiente térmico nos niveis baixos e á presença de algum shear  é possivel que algumas células adquiram alguma organização/longevidade e se tornem capazes de gerar ventos fortes, granizo e chuva forte e mesmo algum evento isolado de tromba de agua/tornado não mesociclónico.







Amarelo- Possibilidade de trovoada
Laranja- Possibilidade de trovoada localmente forte, acomapnhada por ventos fortes ( >70km.h), granizo ( até 10-15cm de acumulação), precipitação forte ( 15-20mm/h) e evento isolado de tromba.


*NEVE*

As células mais intensas poderão levar a abaixamentos locais de cota até aos 300-500m.
Em especial nas serranias do eixo Montejunto-Freita-Geres e na Estrela  poderão haver acumulações até 20cm acima dos 1000m.


----------



## martinus (21 Jan 2013 às 18:57)

De tudo o que se lê aqui parece que o período mais favorável para a queda de neve em Portugal é a próxima madrugada e a manhã de terça. No entanto, pelo Freemeteo, o momento mais propício é claramente a noite de terça para quarta e manhã de quarta. No Freemeteo, em Braga, a temperatura mais baixa será claramente na noite de amanhã e não na noite de hoje.


----------



## LOusada (21 Jan 2013 às 18:57)

Agora que o evento se aproxima, vocês experientes que acham que vai acontecer ?


----------



## ampa62 (21 Jan 2013 às 19:04)

Boa tarde,

Estive de passagem em Cerveira e pela Serra de Arga. A mínima nunca baixou dos 6º C. Tenho a sensação de que não teremos neve a cotas baixas.


----------



## boneli (21 Jan 2013 às 19:10)

ampa62 disse:


> Boa tarde,
> 
> Estive de passagem em Cerveira e pela Serra de Arga. A mínima nunca baixou dos 6º C. Tenho a sensação de que não teremos neve a cotas baixas.



Se te fundamentasses em modelos..agora em sensações!!! Se não teremos a cotas baixas diz me que sensação tens sobre a cota?


----------



## Brito (21 Jan 2013 às 19:12)

esta ultima saída do GFS melhorou bastante o frio em altitude, consequentemente descida das cotas  
parece me haver ipoteses de um nevão em viseu


----------



## LOusada (21 Jan 2013 às 19:21)

Brito disse:


> esta ultima saída do GFS melhorou bastante o frio em altitude, consequentemente descida das cotas
> parece me haver ipoteses de um nevão em viseu



A cada saída melhora , em vez de enfraquecer o frio e aumentar a cota , desta vez a cota cada vez desce mais 
A cota de neve segundo o GFS já esta nos 200m Quase em todo o distrito do Porto


----------



## Norther (21 Jan 2013 às 19:22)

stormy disse:


> *3f / 01h ás 17h*
> 
> Portugal continental será afectado por uma pluma de ar (polar) maritimo nos niveis baixos e médios, que interagirá com uma massa de ar artico nos niveis altos, e com um campo de forçamento dinamico.
> 
> ...



Stormy se poderes, qual a tua opinião de cotas de neve a sul da Estrela e porque?  e uma pequena referencia Cova da beira, gostava muito da de uma opinião


----------



## tozequio (21 Jan 2013 às 19:28)

Sem querer ferir susceptibilidades, mas não acredito minimamente que seja possível nevar às cotas previstas pelo GFS. É uma entrada de NW, e é praticamente impossível que neve no litoral com este tipo de entradas.
Aliás, basta ver pelo que aconteceu a 20/01/2009, numa situação bastante semelhante mas com ainda mais frio em altitude, onde não nevou abaixo dos 400/500 metros no litoral.
Reparem bem no que discutia no tópico de previsão, e depois no que realmente aconteceu:

Tópico de previsão
http://www.meteopt.com/forum/seguim...-do-tempo-modelos-janeiro-2009-a-2857-40.html

Tópico de seguimento
http://www.meteopt.com/forum/seguim...to-ondulacao-forte-19-21-janeiro-2954-58.html


----------



## Brito (21 Jan 2013 às 19:31)

tozequio disse:


> Sem querer ferir susceptibilidades, mas não acredito minimamente que seja possível nevar às cotas previstas pelo GFS. É uma entrada de NW, e é praticamente impossível que neve no litoral com este tipo de entradas.
> Aliás, basta ver pelo que aconteceu a 20/01/2009, numa situação bastante semelhante mas com ainda mais frio em altitude, onde não nevou abaixo dos 400/500 metros no litoral.
> Reparem bem no que discutia no tópico de previsão, e depois no que realmente aconteceu:
> 
> ...



concordo plenamente contigo


----------



## LOusada (21 Jan 2013 às 19:48)

Eu acredito que o GFS vai acertar


----------



## Snifa (21 Jan 2013 às 19:50)

Notícia TSF:

*Proteção Civil aconselha adoção de medidas de precaução
*
Publicado hoje às 19:10

A ANPC aconselha os cidadãos a adotarem medidas de precaução nas estradas e a desobstruírem os sistemas de escoamento de águas devido à previsão de mau tempo para as próximas 24 horas.

Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera (IPMA) prevê para hoje e terça-feira ocorrência de aguaceiros localmente fortes, que poderão ser de granizo e acompanhados de rajadas de 80 a 100 quilómetros por hora.

Segundo o IPMA, está igualmente previsto a queda de neve para cotas que poderão chegar aos 600 e 1000 metros, com especial incidência nas regiões do Norte, e a agitação marítima é entre os cinco e os sete metros, podendo atingir os oito metros na terça-feira de manhã.

Face às previsões meteorológicas, a Proteção Civil alerta para o piso escorregadio e eventual formação de lençóis de água, possibilidade de cheias rápidas em meio urbano e de inundações, quedas de árvores, danos em estruturas montadas ou suspensas, e possíveis acidentes na orla costeira, adianta a ANPC em comunicado.

Nesse sentido, a ANPC aconselha a adoção de comportamentos adequados, nomeadamente a desobstrução dos sistemas de escoamento das águas pluviais, a adoção de uma condução defensiva, não atravessar zonas inundadas, ter especial cuidado na circulação junto da orla costeira e zonas ribeirinhas mais vulneráveis a inundações rápidas e a não praticar atividades relacionadas com o mar.

A Proteção Civil recomenda ainda à colocação de correntes nas viaturas em caso de deslocações para áreas atingidas pela queda de neve.

http://www.tsf.pt/PaginaInicial/Vida/Interior.aspx?content_id=3006545


----------



## ampa62 (21 Jan 2013 às 19:52)

boneli disse:


> Se te fundamentasses em modelos..agora em sensações!!! Se não teremos a cotas baixas diz me que sensação tens sobre a cota?



Caríssimo, não se trata de uma questão de sensações, fundamentação ou modelos.

Basta ver as temperaturas actuais e olhar para o céu. 

Mas dentro de 24 horas teremos a comprovação de que os modelos estarão correctos, ou não.


----------



## Senador (21 Jan 2013 às 19:58)

ampa62 disse:


> Caríssimo, não se trata de uma questão de sensações, fundamentação ou modelos.
> 
> Basta ver as temperaturas actuais e olhar para o céu.
> 
> Mas dentro de 24 horas teremos a comprovação de que os modelos estarão correctos, ou não.



Aí tens a previsão para a Serra d'Arga. Vais ter neve com fartura amanhã... não te esqueças das fotos  

http://www.meteopt.com/modelos/meteogramas/gfs.php?lat=41.82&lon=-8.71&lang=en&type=txt&units=m


----------



## Paula (21 Jan 2013 às 20:57)

Boa noite.
Tenho vindo a seguir os modelos, não só o GFS, nestes últimos dias. Tenho também estado atenta às previsões dos membros mais experientes do fórum, no entanto, penso que os _media_ não estão tão otimistas em relação à queda de neve a cotas inferiores a 600m. Ainda agora ouvi na rádio e de manhã vi na televisão.

Estava mesmo a pensar ir ao Sameiro amanhã de manhã para ver se caía alguma coisa, mas  agora estou na dúvida 

Opiniões, por favor.
Obrigada


----------



## David sf (21 Jan 2013 às 21:03)

tozequio disse:


> Sem querer ferir susceptibilidades, mas não acredito minimamente que seja possível nevar às cotas previstas pelo GFS. É uma entrada de NW, e é praticamente impossível que neve no litoral com este tipo de entradas.
> Aliás, basta ver pelo que aconteceu a 20/01/2009, numa situação bastante semelhante mas com ainda mais frio em altitude, onde não nevou abaixo dos 400/500 metros no litoral.
> Reparem bem no que discutia no tópico de previsão, e depois no que realmente aconteceu:
> 
> ...



Em 2009 houve vários relatos de sleet em Lisboa:

http://www.meteopt.com/forum/seguim...o-forte-19-21-janeiro-2954-66.html#post115405

Esta entrada, a norte do Douro é muito semelhante a essa, a diferença é que o frio não afunda tanto até sul, pelo que nestas regiões as condições não serão tão favoráveis.


----------



## cova beira (21 Jan 2013 às 21:24)

tozequio disse:


> Sem querer ferir susceptibilidades, mas não acredito minimamente que seja possível nevar às cotas previstas pelo GFS. É uma entrada de NW, e é praticamente impossível que neve no litoral com este tipo de entradas.
> Aliás, basta ver pelo que aconteceu a 20/01/2009, numa situação bastante semelhante mas com ainda mais frio em altitude, onde não nevou abaixo dos 400/500 metros no litoral.
> Reparem bem no que discutia no tópico de previsão, e depois no que realmente aconteceu:
> 
> ...


 

é verdade que esse evento foi muito fraco para o que se esperava, mas desta vez o ar frio acumulado é muito superior por exemplo a estação da covilha a esta hora já segue com 1.8. O que me para mim é muito mau neste tipo de entradas é que quase sempre as cotas são mais baixas durante a tarde tal como em 2009 e isso trava bastante a acumulação de neve devido às temperaturas quase sempre serem positivas. Só mesmo amanha teremos a noção do que se vai passar.


----------



## cova beira (21 Jan 2013 às 21:31)

o site oficial de meteorologia espanhol aemet mudou a previsão de cotas para a galiza baixando para 300 metros


----------



## ACalado (21 Jan 2013 às 21:40)

cova beira disse:


> é verdade que esse evento foi muito fraco para o que se esperava, mas desta vez o ar frio acumulado é muito superior por exemplo a estação da covilha a esta hora já segue com 1.8. O que me para mim é muito mau neste tipo de entradas é que quase sempre as cotas são mais baixas durante a tarde tal como em 2009 e isso trava bastante a acumulação de neve devido às temperaturas quase sempre serem positivas. Só mesmo amanha teremos a noção do que se vai passar.



Pelo que observei a tarde a pouca precipitação que caiu e andava na zona de cantar de galo já era sob a forma de neve e com temperaturas bem positivas. Vamos aguardar pela chegada da frente e ai teremos uma melhor perspectiva do que pode acontecer.


----------



## LOusada (21 Jan 2013 às 21:40)

cova beira disse:


> o site oficial de meteorologia espanhol aemet mudou a previsão de cotas para a galiza baixando para 300 metros



Cheira me a neve quase em Todo o Norte menos  nas zonas mesmo junto do litoral


----------



## David sf (21 Jan 2013 às 21:45)

A run das 18z do GFS parece acabar com as dúvidas em Bragança, parece que o frio a níveis mais baixos vai-se aguentar mais do que estava a ser modelado, e toda a precipitação deverá ser em forma de neve. Tal deve configurar um excelente nevão em Bragança, com um acumulado possivelmente superior a 10 cm.

As minhas apostas pessoais para a cota de neve são as seguintes:

- Durante o período de passagem da frente, de agora até a meio da madrugada:







- Durante o período pós-frontal, o resto do dia de 3ª feira:






Ainda há hipótese de nevar no extremo nordeste a cotas abaixo dos 800 m no dia de 4ª feira, cota que poderá ser mais baixa caso o frio se aguente mais do que o previsto (como costuma ser habitual).

Interpretem as cotas de neve como uma análise probabilística, em suma a previsão meteorológica não é mais que um jogo de probabilidades. Uma cota de neve 400-600 significa, que é muito improvável que neve abaixo dos 400 m e que é muito provável que neve acima dos 600 m. Dentro desse intervalo é uma questão de sorte, principalmente no pós-frontal, com muita instabilidade atmosférica associada, quando é extremamente complicado prever uma cota de neve.

A cota indicada é a cota mínima durante o evento. Com tanta instabilidade associada é provável que tenhamos alguma flutuação nas cotas ao longo do dia.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (21 Jan 2013 às 21:52)

concordo plenamente com as cotas lançadas pelo david.

para quem mora no regiao do porto basta amanha ir ate a zona de baiao para encontrar um fartote de neve!


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (21 Jan 2013 às 21:54)

David sf disse:


> A run das 18z do GFS parece acabar com as dúvidas em Bragança, parece que o frio a níveis mais baixos vai-se aguentar mais do que estava a ser modelado, e toda a precipitação deverá ser em forma de neve. Tal deve configurar um excelente nevão em Bragança, com um acumulado possivelmente superior a 10 cm.
> 
> As minhas apostas pessoais para a cota de neve são as seguintes:
> 
> ...



Very well!!!


----------



## Macuser (21 Jan 2013 às 22:14)

Paula disse:


> Boa noite.
> Tenho vindo a seguir os modelos, não só o GFS, nestes últimos dias. Tenho também estado atenta às previsões dos membros mais experientes do fórum, no entanto, penso que os _media_ não estão tão otimistas em relação à queda de neve a cotas inferiores a 600m. Ainda agora ouvi na rádio e de manhã vi na televisão.
> 
> Estava mesmo a pensar ir ao Sameiro amanhã de manhã para ver se caía alguma coisa, mas  agora estou na dúvida
> ...



Boa Noite a Todos.

Sou novo por esta parte, mas tenho-vos seguido ultimamente e acho muito bom este fórum, e com muitos experts. Espero via a aprender muito convosco, expressões que ainda não sei.

Quanto cá a Braga, ainda vamos ver neve, e sem ser necessário subir ao Sámeiro. 

A estação metereológica de "Escola Secundária D. Maria II" mostra uma descida gradual da temperatura apresentando para já 7º, e segundo o IPMA em Montalegre estáva ás 21H 1.2º com 0.1mm! 

A cota vai descer o suficiente. Tenho fé em alguns profetas de cá.

Cumprimentos a todos.


----------



## LOusada (21 Jan 2013 às 22:15)

David sf disse:


> A run das 18z do GFS parece acabar com as dúvidas em Bragança, parece que o frio a níveis mais baixos vai-se aguentar mais do que estava a ser modelado, e toda a precipitação deverá ser em forma de neve. Tal deve configurar um excelente nevão em Bragança, com um acumulado possivelmente superior a 10 cm.
> 
> As minhas apostas pessoais para a cota de neve são as seguintes:
> 
> ...



Se assim se confirmar aqui vai nevar


----------



## fishisco (21 Jan 2013 às 22:18)

mesmo que amanha neve a cotas mt baixas, o chao vai estar mt molhado devido a chuva que se preve durante a noite... isso e impeditivo para que fique um manto branco?


----------



## Ronny (21 Jan 2013 às 22:20)

fishisco disse:


> mesmo que amanha neve a cotas mt baixas, o chao vai estar mt molhado devido a chuva que se preve durante a noite... isso e impeditivo para que fique um manto branco?



Depende da quantidade de neve que possa vir a cair..


----------



## Brito (21 Jan 2013 às 22:22)

estou ansioso pela run das 18z do GFS


----------



## LOusada (21 Jan 2013 às 22:23)

Brito disse:


> estou ansioso pela run das 18z do GFS



A que horas sai ?


----------



## Brito (21 Jan 2013 às 22:25)

lousada disse:


> a que horas sai ?



22:35


----------



## LOusada (21 Jan 2013 às 22:27)

Brito disse:


> 22:35



Vamos Rezar Um bocado


----------



## Macuser (21 Jan 2013 às 22:31)

LOusada disse:


> Vamos Rezar Um bocado



Já estou a Rezar. Dêem Boas Noticias.... 
Braga, 190m de Altitude.

Cumprimentos


----------



## GabKoost (21 Jan 2013 às 22:35)

LOusada disse:


> Eu acredito que o GFS vai acertar



Tu QUERES que o GFS acerte. Isso é completamente diferente.

Mas este fórum é composto por pessoas que percebem do ofício, que sabem analisar modelos e que, invariavelmente, dão pareceres muito mais precisos e acertados do que os sites oficiais generalistas.  

_________________

Há pouco, por cá, veio uma boa chuvada bem fria. A temperatura, a 400m ronda os 6ºc há algum tempo.

Volta agora a chover forte com algum granizo à mistura.

Frio em altitude já há.


----------



## João Sousa (21 Jan 2013 às 22:38)

LOusada disse:


> Vamos Rezar Um bocado


Desculpa-me...menos esoterismo!

Perspectivas razoáveis aqui para a região.


----------



## Brito (21 Jan 2013 às 22:40)

e pronto o que eu já esperava.... bem melhor esta run das 18z, mas retirou precipitação.. mas esta perfeito


----------



## PedroSarrico (21 Jan 2013 às 22:42)

Bah, estes nevões só caem quando estou em alturas de exames na universidade. E eu que queria tanto ir até ao Caramulo ver a neve e só estou livre a partir da próxima segunda feira


----------



## ZeppY (21 Jan 2013 às 22:45)

forte granizo caiu sobre Ermesinde durante 5 minutos


----------



## trovoadas (21 Jan 2013 às 22:48)

Azor disse:


> Olha neste inverno pelos Açores só hoje é que fez mesmo (que me lembre) o segundo dia de sol propriamente dito com poucas nuvens porque até temos tido alguma animação. Disso a gente por cá não se pode queixar.
> Hoje Sol mas frio e algum vento, porque as temperaturas até têm andado fresquinhas. A minha mínima por exemplo hoje às 6 h da manhã foi de 9 º C.
> 
> O nosso anticiclone passeando de vez em quando por aqui, não tem conseguido bloquear frentes e baixas, porque este ano ele decidiu não se encaixar no arquipélago dos Açores, mas ainda assim este inverno tem sido menos chuvoso que em anos anteriores. As previsões Outono-Inverno já apontavam tal coisa.
> ...



O problema aqui é que um Outono e Primavera chuvosos não compensam a falta de um Inverno seco. A menos que seja excepcionalmente chuvoso/a. O problema é que estes meses também se caracterizam por serem essencialmente convectivos. Aqui no Algarve em zonas de média semelhante tivemos discrepancias enormes na precipitação, no mês de Novembro. Aliado a isso tivemos a chuva concentrada em episódios violentos e em altura de elevada escorrência, ou seja solo bastante seco e com ausência de vegetação.
Apesar de tudo este ano está sem dúvida melhor que o ano passado e ainda faltam 3 meses cruciais pela frente. Vamos esperar para ver o que nos reservam...
Tudo isto para dizer sem teleconexões nem aquecimentos estratofericos, etc...que acredito que daqui mais umas semanas, talvez só lá para Março o padrão se altere aqui para o sul. Para já a tendência é claramente para a manutenção das entradas de Noroeste e cada vez com menos precipitação aqui para o sul devido ao avançar do AA a sudoeste. Parece que o mês de Janeiro está feito, na melhor das hipóteses com 50% da média em alguns locais aqui no Algarve. Depois para início de Fevereiro parece que continuaremos na mesma...sol e mais sol e máximas a subir. Até lá há que aproveitar o frio, a neve a chuva no que ao Norte e Centro diz respeito.
Aqui estamos à espera da abertura da época balnear


----------



## Aristocrata (21 Jan 2013 às 23:35)

Brito disse:


> estou ansioso pela run das 18z do GFS



Continua a mesma queda para a run das 18h do GFS?
Esta run (como a das 6h) não é tão fiável como as runs das 00h e das 12h).
Já aqui tem-se escrito muito sobre isso.
Para uma simples análise de tendências é interessante, apenas isso. Mas para uma verdadeira análise modelísticamente "falando" recorre-se às mais completas (00h e 12h).

Agora é tempo de _nowcasting_:





O litoral norte deverá começar a ter animação em termos de precipitação, possível trovoada, eventual queda de granizo\saraiva e quem sabe algum vento. Mas a neve está para já fora de hipóteses a cotas inferiores a 500 mts - oxalá esteja errado


----------



## LOusada (21 Jan 2013 às 23:43)

Aristocrata disse:


> Continua a mesma queda para a run das 18h do GFS?
> Esta run (como a das 6h) não é tão fiável como as runs das 00h e das 12h).
> Já aqui tem-se escrito muito sobre isso.
> Para uma simples análise de tendências é interessante, apenas isso. Mas para uma verdadeira análise modelísticamente "falando" recorre-se às mais completas (00h e 12h).
> ...



A que horas saem as run das 00 /12 ?


----------



## Macuser (21 Jan 2013 às 23:46)

Aristocrata disse:


> Continua a mesma queda para a run das 18h do GFS?
> Esta run (como a das 6h) não é tão fiável como as runs das 00h e das 12h).
> Já aqui tem-se escrito muito sobre isso.
> Para uma simples análise de tendências é interessante, apenas isso. Mas para uma verdadeira análise modelísticamente "falando" recorre-se às mais completas (00h e 12h).
> ...



Com Muita Razão, Braga, Chove bem, já ronca lá fora, de 2 em 2 minutos, e junto com a chuva, o granizo. A temperatura subiu para 7.5º.


----------



## diogortrick (21 Jan 2013 às 23:47)

AO que parece nos pontos mais altos da zona norte já cai neve me todos. Isto em locais acima dos 1000 m. Agora é esperar que entre o frio puro e duro e comecem a descer as cotas.


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (22 Jan 2013 às 00:05)

diogortrick disse:


> AO que parece nos pontos mais altos da zona norte já cai neve me todos. Isto em locais acima dos 1000 m. Agora é esperar que entre o frio puro e duro e comecem a descer as cotas.



Muito a Norte!!!  Não estou a gostar!


----------



## João Pedro (22 Jan 2013 às 00:18)

Ainda é cedo. Há de chegar a São Mamede!


----------



## Macuser (22 Jan 2013 às 01:04)

Chorense, Terras de Bouro, Lugar de SAIM, reportado que já Neva pegado. É a 530 Metros! Dentro da fasquia prevista. Ainda vai descer mais, não?

Crânios, quando saem as novas previsões?

Cumprimentos


----------



## ferreira5 (22 Jan 2013 às 01:32)

Em Bragança chove...para já!


----------



## talingas (22 Jan 2013 às 01:46)

João Pedro disse:


> Ainda é cedo. Há de chegar a São Mamede!



Veremos veremos... Talvez la bem no cimo.


----------



## Hermano1x (22 Jan 2013 às 02:02)

Vila real chove com alguma intensidade e estão 5ºC pensa que não vamos ter neve ohhhh 
Cheguei a pouco de campo de jales que é um aldeia que tem a cota entre 900 a 1000 metros e estava a Nevar mas era uma neve muito molhada....


----------



## ELJICUATRO (22 Jan 2013 às 02:16)

tozequio disse:


> Sem querer ferir susceptibilidades, mas não acredito minimamente que seja possível nevar às cotas previstas pelo GFS. É uma entrada de NW, e é praticamente impossível que neve no litoral com este tipo de entradas.
> Aliás, basta ver pelo que aconteceu a 20/01/2009, numa situação bastante semelhante mas com ainda mais frio em altitude, onde não nevou abaixo dos 400/500 metros no litoral.
> Reparem bem no que discutia no tópico de previsão, e depois no que realmente aconteceu:
> 
> ...



Boa noite tozequio,

Tens razão no dia 20 de Janeiro de 2009 a superfície frontal (Bóris) permitiu nevar de forma razoável a pouco mais de 400m tal como podem ver no video que eu e o GabKoost fizemos naquela altura:


----------



## ferreira5 (22 Jan 2013 às 07:26)

Parece-me que os modelos não acertaram...infelizmente, apenas uns aguaçeiros de neve esporádicos, quando os modelos indicavam para cotas mais baixas...o que é que faltou desta vez? Se tivesse sido em forma de neve esta precipitação teria sido em belo nevão...quem sabe para o ano?


----------



## boneli (22 Jan 2013 às 07:33)

Mas este evento ainda mal começou ja estão a dizer que foi um fiasco.....


----------



## ferreira5 (22 Jan 2013 às 07:46)

boneli disse:


> Mas este evento ainda mal começou ja estão a dizer que foi um fiasco.....



Digam o que disserem em Bragança os Modelos falharam redondamente!
mesmo o AEMET já retirou o alerta amarelo para a Meseta, por isso não contem com nada de especial...


----------



## irpsit (22 Jan 2013 às 08:00)

boneli disse:


> Mas este evento ainda mal começou ja estão a dizer que foi um fiasco.....



Não acreditem muito em neve a cotas baixas (abaixo dos 400) com uma entrada destas.

Até eu aqui na Islândia quase não tive neve este inverno ainda! Entradas vindas do Atlântico de uma maneira geral trazem ar demasiado quente para resultar em neve. E este ano até a esta latitude insiste em apenas chover e não nevar.

Se virem por exemplo, o nevão que caíu ontem em Londres e na Europa, foi resultante de uma entrada de leste fria. Entradas de oeste ou noroeste dificilmente trazem mais que os habituais aguaceiros de granizo a cotas baixas, embora resultem em neve considerável a cotas acima dos 900 metros.

Outra coisa, não sonhem com neve quando têm temperaturas acima dos 5º. A neve caí quando a temperatura ronda os zero graus, ou em casos excepcionais abaixo dos 4º com há ar bastante frio e seco, como em entradas de leste ou norte.

Mas apesar disto, desejo-vos a maior sorte para este evento. Em casos raros a neve chega à cota zero...


----------



## boneli (22 Jan 2013 às 08:36)

irpsit disse:


> Não acreditem muito em neve a cotas baixas (abaixo dos 400) com uma entrada destas.
> 
> Até eu aqui na Islândia quase não tive neve este inverno ainda! Entradas vindas do Atlântico de uma maneira geral trazem ar demasiado quente para resultar em neve. E este ano até a esta latitude insiste em apenas chover e não nevar.
> 
> ...




Eu  também não disse que ia nevar abaixo dos 400 metros...se calhar ha pessoas com expectativas altas! Mas acredito que até amanhã acima dos 400/500 metros poderá nevar.


----------



## Snifa (22 Jan 2013 às 08:51)

Bons dias, 

Este evento está a ser dentro das minhas expectativas, nunca acreditei  com estas condições em neve a cotas muito baixas, e menos ainda à cota 0..portanto, temos os habituais aguaceiros por vezes fortes, acompanhados de trovoadas e localmente granizo.

Nas serras, e acima dos 600/700 m, já devem haver boas acumulações, em especial nos locais habituais de Trás-os Montes, Beira Alta, Gerês, Marão, Estrela.

Com uma entrada húmida como esta, cota 0 tinha que estar muito mais frio...

Quando nevou num passado recente aqui no Porto foi com uma corrente de Norte/NE, depois de uma noite de céu limpo, com mínimas de 0 graus ou abaixo, surgiram aguaceiros logo cedo pela manhã e a neve caiu, contudo sem acumular.

Têm que se verificar  condições muito específicas ( e raras) para nevar à cota 0 no litoral.


----------



## white_wolf (22 Jan 2013 às 09:05)

Sem dúvida. Relembro bem esse dia, de referi que após a neve que caíu ao longo da manhã, as temperaturas aumentaram.... Vejo que ao longo do dia a cota possa aumentar, nem sempre os modelos acertam em tudo, felicidade para alguns e tristeza para outros!


----------



## white_wolf (22 Jan 2013 às 09:38)

Penso, desculapando o meu desabafo, sendo leigo, que as cotas andam um pouco execessivas, o IMPA, falava em cotas de 400 a 600 mtros, sendo claro de medidor, ams o que se fala mais em neve pura é a cima dos 800 mtros. Falavam que a cota subiria ao longo doa dia para os 800mtrs, certo? e de manha ja anda por esses valor---- estranho... Aguardemos surperesas!


----------



## fishisco (22 Jan 2013 às 10:03)

o GFS preve extamente o contrário a cota descer ao longo do dia, por ex para aqui, agora dá 450 (eu as 9:30 vi neve com chuva abaixo dos 350) e apartir das 18 dá cota 0


----------



## white_wolf (22 Jan 2013 às 10:07)

Penso que as condições mas propicias a neve a cotas baixas, seria agora pela amanha, de referir que para a noite a precipitção não será assim tão abundante... Penso a nao estara  dizer nada de grave!


----------



## David sf (22 Jan 2013 às 10:10)

1. Os modelos não erraram. Na hora da passagem da frente a cota era à justa para Bragança, e até acabou por nevar em Bragança ao longo da madrugada. Haver acumulação à cota 750, quando o GFS (um modelo global, com uma malha de vários quilómetros e cuja maior parte dos valores considerados no algoritmo resultam de interpolações que não têm em conta o relevo local) e o algoritmo (uma aproximação usada para as cotas poderem sair automaticamente, sem mão humana, como tal vulnerável a especificidades muito locais) previam cota 500/600 não é um falhanço.

2. Não houve o nevão com acumulação que todos quereríamos em Bragança, porque apesar de haver frio, havia elevada humidade nos níveis mais baixos. Ao nível de temperaturas por exemplo, o perfil vertical ao longo desta madrugada em Bragança era mais frio que aquele que em janeiro de 2007 originou neve na Grande Lisboa.

3. A massa mais fria começa agora a instalar-se. Tanto o GFS como o ECMWF na run das 00z meteram um pouco menos de frio a 500 hpa, pelo que as cotas poderão estar ligeiramente acima do que eu indiquei ontem, em 100/200 m, mas continua a haver condições para termos um evento bastante interessante e pouco normal.

4. Quem acha que as cotas serão mais altas que aquelas indicadas por mim, pelo IPMA ou por outra pessoa qualquer que o diga e apresente argumentos válidos. Não é por não ter nevado na Islândia que a cota de neve em Portugal é mais alta. Nem é por estarem 5ºC agora que dentro de umas horas não pode nevar, até porque hoje é daqueles dias em que pode nevar com 5ºC. E também porque dentro de 2 horas podem estar 2ºC Ou 10ºC.

Boa sorte a todos!


----------



## mirra (22 Jan 2013 às 10:15)

Muito bem dito.

Obviamente que toda a gente sabe do que a casa gasta pelo que nao se devem criar falsas expectativas 




David sf disse:


> 1. Os modelos não erraram. Na hora da passagem da frente a cota era à justa para Bragança, e até acabou por nevar em Bragança ao longo da madrugada. Haver acumulação à cota 750, quando o GFS (um modelo global, com uma malha de vários quilómetros e cuja maior parte dos valores considerados no algoritmo resultam de interpolações que não têm em conta o relevo local) e o algoritmo (uma aproximação usada para as cotas poderem sair automaticamente, sem mão humana, como tal vulnerável a especificidades muito locais) previam cota 500/600 não é um falhanço.
> 
> 2. Não houve o nevão com acumulação que todos quereríamos em Bragança, porque apesar de haver frio, havia elevada humidade nos níveis mais baixos. Ao nível de temperaturas por exemplo, o perfil vertical ao longo desta madrugada em Bragança era mais frio que aquele que em janeiro de 2007 originou neve na Grande Lisboa.
> 
> ...


----------



## Aristocrata (22 Jan 2013 às 10:28)

Haja esperança.
O frio em altitude mantêm-se mais umas horas, os aguaceiros ainda entrarão pelo NO mais umas horas.
A relativamente poucos km do litoral atlântico, observei queda de água-neve à cota 300\350, mais a 350 do que a 300 como é óbvio. Mas a 400 mts acredito que possa ter caído qualquer coisa "parecida" com neve.
O facto é que para acumulações é difícil que possam ocorrer a menos de 600 mts de altitude. Há muita humidade, o ponto de orvalho não propício, não há frio instalado.
A questão aqui será então esta: numa ou noutra célula mais fria as temperaturas podem descer, o ponto de orvalho e a humidade podem descer com ajuda do vento e termos condições para a neve cair nas cotas mais baixas. mas será também uma lotaria e um acaso se for em quantidade para acumulação abaixo dos 500 mts.

Por mim, atendendo ao tipo de entrada (NO), este tipo de situações tem de ter expectativas baixas, principalmente nas regiões mais litorais. Já pelo interior a questão passa não só pelo frio como pela quantidade de  precipitação que possa ocorrer.
A mim falta-me frio certamente...


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (22 Jan 2013 às 10:30)

David sf disse:


> 1. Os modelos não erraram. Na hora da passagem da frente a cota era à justa para Bragança, e até acabou por nevar em Bragança ao longo da madrugada. Haver acumulação à cota 750, quando o GFS (um modelo global, com uma malha de vários quilómetros e cuja maior parte dos valores considerados no algoritmo resultam de interpolações que não têm em conta o relevo local) e o algoritmo (uma aproximação usada para as cotas poderem sair automaticamente, sem mão humana, como tal vulnerável a especificidades muito locais) previam cota 500/600 não é um falhanço.
> 
> 2. Não houve o nevão com acumulação que todos quereríamos em Bragança, porque apesar de haver frio, havia elevada humidade nos níveis mais baixos. Ao nível de temperaturas por exemplo, o perfil vertical ao longo desta madrugada em Bragança era mais frio que aquele que em janeiro de 2007 originou neve na Grande Lisboa.
> 
> ...


----------



## white_wolf (22 Jan 2013 às 11:00)

Bem dito...

A sensação térmica não é estavel, tanto esta frio, como sem o vento até se anda bem fora de portas...  a realidade, será por quanto tempo o frio se aguentará e a precipitação tbm!


----------



## rozzo (22 Jan 2013 às 11:58)

white_wolf disse:


> Bem dito...
> 
> A sensação térmica não é estavel, tanto esta frio, como sem o vento até se anda bem fora de portas...  a realidade, será por quanto tempo o frio se aguentará e a precipitação tbm!



Até ao final da tarde em princípio.
De momento até haverá uma relativa acalmia que já vem sendo reportada nos seguimentos (pausa para almoço ehehhe).

Quem sabe o melhor período seja então depois de almoço até às 18h.
É o período com mais CAPE, e ainda com frio instalado, portanto nos aguaceiros mais fortes poderá ver-se neve ou "água-neve" a cotas razoavelmente inferiores aos 500m.
Depois disso o frio nos níveis altos começa a "fugir", com o afastamento da bolsa de ar muito frio em altitude, assim como a instabilidade, portanto as chances de neve a cotas baixas reduzem imenso.

Na verdade, no serão, o frio instalado nos níveis médios-baixos será muito, e a cota de neve no extremo Nordeste até poderia ser mais baixa, até perto do nível do mar. Mas nesse período, como já referido, não haverá já praticamente instabilidade nem precipitação. A ocorrer seria muito fraca e localizada. Na verdade, nesse período a maior preocupação deve ser nas estradas, com o gelo que se deverá formar com esse arrefecimento nocturno depois do dia de precipitação. Muita cautela!

Voltando ao intervalo 12-18h:
A zona responsável por esse segundo e talvez melhor (e final também...) período:


----------



## mirra (22 Jan 2013 às 12:04)

rozzo disse:


> Até ao final da tarde em princípio.
> De momento até haverá uma relativa acalmia que já vem sendo reportada nos seguimentos (pausa para almoço ehehhe).
> 
> Quem sabe o melhor período seja então depois de almoço até às 18h.
> ...



 a ver vamos...


----------



## Ronny (22 Jan 2013 às 12:04)

rozzo disse:


> Até ao final da tarde em princípio.
> De momento até haverá uma relativa acalmia que já vem sendo reportada nos seguimentos (pausa para almoço ehehhe).
> 
> Quem sabe o melhor período seja então depois de almoço até às 18h.
> ...



Pois.. também me parece.. consta que foram dadas ordens ás escolas do concelho para encerrarem da parte da tarde..


----------



## fishisco (22 Jan 2013 às 12:05)

o GFS sempre prevê 2.9mm a cota 250m p a região a este de Fafe/Guimarães no Norte as 18h é a minha ultima restia de esperança


----------



## c.bernardino (22 Jan 2013 às 12:55)

David sf disse:


> 1. Os modelos não erraram. Na hora da passagem da frente a cota era à justa para Bragança, e até acabou por nevar em Bragança ao longo da madrugada. Haver acumulação à cota 750, quando o GFS (um modelo global, com uma malha de vários quilómetros e cuja maior parte dos valores considerados no algoritmo resultam de interpolações que não têm em conta o relevo local) e o algoritmo (uma aproximação usada para as cotas poderem sair automaticamente, sem mão humana, como tal vulnerável a especificidades muito locais) previam cota 500/600 não é um falhanço.
> 
> 2. ...
> 3. ...
> ...



Caro DavidSF,
quem disse que os modelos falharam? Ninguém acusou nada ou ninguém. Seria estúpido.
A previsão meteorológica inclui no seu output uma margem de incerteza (ou indeterminação) que faz parte integrante da previsão. Por isso é previsão e não determinação.

Não percebo porque referiu o caso da Islândia... o colega Irpsit não afirmou isso, dessa forma. Não podemos distorcer as coisas.
Claro que tem razão que, o facto de não ter nevado na Islândia, não implica que não neve em Portugal. Este seu argumento não colhe.
 De resto os seus argumentos são certamente para analisar, não quer dizer que são corretos mas são lógicos. Senão vejamos: "daqui a 2 horas a temperatura pode ser de 2ºC ou de 10ºC" claro que é verdade mas ... so what? É quase uma verdade de lapalice.
Registo o facto de vir solicitar aos colegas, que desconfiam das cotas apresentadas por si ou pelo IPMA, a apresentação de argumentos válidos. 
Estranho que essa solicitação (não a li como exigência) não tenha sido pedida a quem estava eufórico a extrapolar coisas.
Não sou advogado de defesa de ninguém, nem de acusação, mas este seu post está com um nível diferente do que os habituou.

Que venha a neve, seja lá quando for. Por aqui (Lisboa)teremos tempo de batráquio.

saudações cordiais,
CB


----------



## INFANTE (22 Jan 2013 às 13:07)

http://www.meteogalicia.es/observacion/satelite/sateliteDiaActual.action?hora=12-30&tipo=atlantico

Peço desculpa de ainda se novo nisto mas pela imagem ainda promete muita animação para a tarde não?!


----------



## bejacorreia (22 Jan 2013 às 13:55)

De momento em Viseu caem uns flocos isolados no meio da chuva. Bastante frio e algum vento.
A ver vamos como corre a tarde!


----------



## stormy (22 Jan 2013 às 15:09)

Bom maximo de vorticidade a entrar agora nos niveis médios e altos, associado a uma massa de ar muito fria em altura.

Ar instavel, bastante forçamento...







Podemos ter muita neve no Interior, mas há uma faixa na região de entrada daquela linha de instabilidade que poderá receber quantidades excepcionais de neve nas proximas 3h +-.






Nas regiões a vermelho podemos ter 20 a 40cm de neve acima dos 800-1000m nas proximas 3-4h

A Laranja as acumulações atingirão os 10 a 15cm.

Loacalmente poderá haver queda de neve até aos 300-500m.


----------



## mirra (22 Jan 2013 às 15:33)

começa a sair as 12z do GFS a primeira previsão para hoje as 19h , mais do mesmo ...


----------



## stormy (22 Jan 2013 às 15:34)

Situação potencialmente complicada devido á neve intensa no centro do pais!

Nas proximas 3-4h poderemos ter alguma neve mesmo a cotas baixas ( 300-500m), mas acima dos 700-900m poderão haver acumulações localmente até 50cm.


----------



## Pisfip (22 Jan 2013 às 15:39)

No distrito de Leiria, prende-se uma questão que não exito em fazê-la. 
A serra de Aire e Candeeiros tem como ponto máximo de altitude 679metros. 

Será possivel alguma agua neve mais para a noite, ainda que com estas limitações?


----------



## Scuderia (22 Jan 2013 às 15:41)

stormy disse:


> Situação potencialmente complicada devido á neve intensa no centro do pais!
> 
> Nas proximas 3-4h poderemos ter alguma neve mesmo a cotas baixas ( 300-500m), mas acima dos 700-900m poderão haver acumulações localmente até 50cm.



Venha isso  queremos é neve


----------



## mirra (22 Jan 2013 às 15:44)

Scuderia disse:


> Venha isso  queremos é neve


----------



## fishisco (22 Jan 2013 às 15:47)

eu era dos q mais queria neve e agora sou o que quero menos,pessoal para amanha o tempo melhora n melhora? tenho um funeral


----------



## mirra (22 Jan 2013 às 15:51)

fishisco disse:


> eu era dos q mais queria neve e agora sou o que quero menos,pessoal para amanha o tempo melhora n melhora? tenho um funeral



isso é que é mau...

as minhas condolências


----------



## Agreste (22 Jan 2013 às 15:58)

Pronto, parece-me que em quase todos os sistemas montanhosos do norte e centro acabou por nevar. Fica de fora o Caramulo e talvez a Lousã. Chegou ainda a São Mamede em Portalegre acabando por se cumprir a previsão. Não sei se o comboio do inverno vai voltar a parar em PT este ano.


----------



## bejacorreia (22 Jan 2013 às 16:12)

Agreste disse:


> Pronto, parece-me que em quase todos os sistemas montanhosos do norte e centro acabou por nevar. Fica de fora o Caramulo e talvez a Lousã. Chegou ainda a São Mamede em Portalegre acabando por se cumprir a previsão. Não sei se o comboio do inverno vai voltar a parar em PT este ano.



Este evento foi uma decepção pelas localidades de Viseu e Mangualde


----------



## dlourenco (22 Jan 2013 às 16:40)

bejacorreia disse:


> Este evento foi uma decepção pelas localidades de Viseu e Mangualde



Acham que deve nevar mais durante a semana para manter algum manto nas serras do norte pelo menos até domingo ?


----------



## Mário Barros (22 Jan 2013 às 16:46)

dlourenco disse:


> Acham que deve nevar mais durante a semana para manter algum manto nas serras do norte pelo menos até domingo ?



Não, a temperatura irá começar a subir. Logo as cotas vão subir e deverá chover.


----------



## aqpcb (22 Jan 2013 às 17:02)

Como diz o Stormy este evento só termina por volta das 20 horas e as zonas assinaladas por ele vão ser fortemente afetadas por precipitação em forma de neve nas cotas previstas


----------



## white_wolf (22 Jan 2013 às 17:29)

Em suma! Algumas terras foram brindadas com o elmento branco, outras não... Penso que a neve era prevista em locais habituais, fora disso do mesmo milagres! Aldeias, ou localidades viradas para o mar, nem a cheira-ras, as localidades masi para o interior tiveram boas acumulações de neve! Eu falo isso pela a localidade onde é normal isso acontecer, Fornelos, a neve ameaça, mas custa a pegar, ja em Vilar de Arca, cerca de 100 metros a cima e entre montannhas, já nao virada ao mar, acumulações grandes e diferencas de temperatura, enter 2ºc. Como pode? Se fosse entarda de sudoeste, toda a gente neste momento se regalava, ate eu aqui no porto, como a uns anos, Natureza só ela explica isto! Vejo que para o futuro este tipo de fenomenos serão  ais dificeis de aparecer, penso eu. Saudações


----------



## algarvio1980 (22 Jan 2013 às 19:38)

Para o final do mês, isto promete o ECM coloca a iso 16ºC às portas do Algarve, o GFS coloca a iso 12ºC às portas do Algarve e promete um início do mês com bastante sol, com o AA bastante potente.


----------



## trovoadas (22 Jan 2013 às 20:19)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Para o final do mês, isto promete o ECM coloca a iso 16ºC às portas do Algarve, o GFS coloca a iso 12ºC às portas do Algarve e promete um início do mês com bastante sol, com o AA bastante potente.



Também tive a dar uma olhadela aos principais modelos e parece que não há volta a dar...Vamos ter as altas pressões a subir em força a partir da semana que vem e ao que parece com temperaturas bem agradáveis. Está visto que estamos sempre na corda bamba, após um bom evento levamos logo com o troco. O pior é que não vejo destruição possível(parece ser para durar) da alta pressão que se vai formar. Resta-nos esperar que até lá muito se altere. Para já parece que teremos a continuação do Inverno até ao fim desta semana,  pelo menos com alguma chuva um pouco por todo o país.


----------



## Hermano1x (22 Jan 2013 às 20:30)

Alguém me pode dizer se vai chover mais esta noite?


----------



## c.bernardino (22 Jan 2013 às 20:31)

Também já tinha reparado, mas ainda falta muito tempo.

Antevê-se uma mudança de padrão. Há uns dias que esta tendência começa a espreitar... mas acho estranho aquilo (AA) ali.


----------



## INFANTE (22 Jan 2013 às 20:41)

Esta noite, estarei enganado ou será de muito frio, sem chuva e muito gelo?!


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (22 Jan 2013 às 21:03)

Hermano1x disse:


> Alguém me pode dizer se vai chover mais esta noite?



Algum aguaceiro isolado! Penso!


----------



## Jota 21 (22 Jan 2013 às 21:07)

trovoadas disse:


> Também tive a dar uma olhadela aos principais modelos e parece que não há volta a dar...Vamos ter as altas pressões a subir em força a partir da semana que vem e ao que parece com temperaturas bem agradáveis. Está visto que estamos sempre na corda bamba, após um bom evento levamos logo com o troco. O pior é que não vejo destruição possível(parece ser para durar) da alta pressão que se vai formar. Resta-nos esperar que até lá muito se altere. Para já parece que teremos a continuação do Inverno até ao fim desta semana,  pelo menos com alguma chuva um pouco por todo o país.



Por mim faço votos de que venham aí 15 dias ou 3 semanas de tempo frio mas seco e, especialmente, com muito sol. Uma pausa na chuva sabe bem. O sol faz bem a tudo inclusive ao estado de espírito das pessoas


----------



## Norther (22 Jan 2013 às 22:56)

Ate ao fim do mês ainda vai haver uns belos inventos de chuva e neve nas terras altas, depois se verá, e o deslocamento do AA para latitudes mais a norte, faz-me pensar em bloqueios no Atlântico com a união do nosso AA com o da Gronelândia e Escandinavo para ver se traz por ai um frio da Sibéria e quando se quebrar essa união trazer uma frente de Sudoeste ja tenho saudades  ja estou sonhar muito


----------



## João Sousa (22 Jan 2013 às 23:02)

Norther disse:


> Ate ao fim do mês ainda vai haver uns belos inventos de chuva e neve nas terras altas, depois se verá, e o deslocamento do AA para latitudes mais a norte, faz-me pensar em bloqueios no Atlântico com a união do nosso AA com o da Gronelândia e Escandinavo para ver se traz por ai um frio da Sibéria e quando se quebrar essa união trazer uma frente de Sudoeste ja tenho saudades  ja estou sonhar muito



Se me permites. Não acredito que venhamos a ter sequer uma semana inteira de anticiclone. Por acaso, tenho também essa possibilidade de bloqueio atlântico (Açores-Gronelândia) a ter em consideração, lá para a o final da 1ª semana de Fevereiro.
Todavia, é bom realçar que até Domingo teremos sucessivas frentes atlânticas a penetrarem no território continental, sobretudo a de Domingo tem bastante potencial. Depois começa a incógnita, sendo que a possibilidade de Anticiclone parece-me quase garantida pelo menos para 4/5 dias... depois? Não sei... e acho que por agora alguém consiga tomar algo como certo.


----------



## Norther (22 Jan 2013 às 23:30)

João Sousa disse:


> Se me permites. Não acredito que venhamos a ter sequer uma semana inteira de anticiclone. Por acaso, tenho também essa possibilidade de bloqueio atlântico (Açores-Gronelândia) a ter em consideração, lá para a o final da 1ª semana de Fevereiro.
> Todavia, é bom realçar que até Domingo teremos sucessivas frentes atlânticas a penetrarem no território continental, sobretudo a de Domingo tem bastante potencial. Depois começa a incógnita, sendo que a possibilidade de Anticiclone parece-me quase garantida pelo menos para 4/5 dias... depois? Não sei... e acho que por agora alguém consiga tomar algo como certo.



 Ora nem mais João, é pena é as cotas de neve subirem tanto, os próximos dias de chuva vão danificar a neve na Serra da Estrela mas como agora tem uma boa camada não deve desaparecer tão rápido, sábado queria fazer algo por la


----------



## PedroSarrico (22 Jan 2013 às 23:49)

E eu queria ir lá na próxima semana. Só vale pelo facto das estradas estarem seguras, porque alguma neve vai desaparecer


----------



## MSantos (23 Jan 2013 às 10:41)

Será que aqui em Bragança ainda podemos ter neve hoje quando chegar a precipitcão? Obviamente depois passaria a chuva com o varrimento do frio em altiude, o IPMA refer cota 600m subindo para 1200/1400m.


----------



## beachboy30 (23 Jan 2013 às 10:58)

Jota 21 disse:


> Por mim faço votos de que venham aí 15 dias ou 3 semanas de tempo frio mas seco e, especialmente, com muito sol. Uma pausa na chuva sabe bem. O sol faz bem a tudo inclusive ao estado de espírito das pessoas



Bom dia . Concordo plenamente. Apesar dos últimos tempos terem sido bastante interessantes em termos meteorológicos, julgo que estará na altura de sermos brindados por um bom par de dias (para não dizer semanas ) com sol e tempo seco. Como diz o Jota 21, faz bem à alma também .

O ECMWF (run operacional e ensemble) parece querer indicar isso a partir do meio da próxima semana,  e com temperaturas bastante agradáveis associadas (as máximas). Geopotenciais elevados. Já o GFS ainda tem algumas dúvidas...

A ver vamos... Mas parece-me que claramente a tendência será para uma estabilização do estado do tempo a partir do início da próxima semana.


----------



## Norther (23 Jan 2013 às 11:42)

Ate ao final do mês o sul pode ter umas boas acumulações de precipitação


----------



## algarvio1980 (23 Jan 2013 às 11:58)

O GFS coloca 25 mm para aqui até domingo, já o ECM não está assim tão consistente, o Hirlam está interessante também, a ver vamos, se viessem esses 25 mm já seria mais do que levo aqui, neste mês que é apenas 21 mm, a ver vamos como isto vai ser, mas entradas destas são de ficar com um pé sempre atrás.


----------



## trovoadas (23 Jan 2013 às 12:17)

algarvio1980 disse:


> O GFS coloca 25 mm para aqui até domingo, já o ECM não está assim tão consistente, o Hirlam está interessante também, a ver vamos, se viessem esses 25 mm já seria mais do que levo aqui, neste mês que é apenas 21 mm, a ver vamos como isto vai ser, mas entradas destas são de ficar com um pé sempre atrás.



Realmente não são nada de confiar, quanto mais para o litoral(Algarvio) menos confiáveis são estas entradas. Nestes dias tem havido uma grande discrepância entre os valores de precipitação do interior e do litoral. Pelo menos é o que me parece, mas não tenho valores confiáveis para fazer uma análise. O único valor que vi por aqui e que me parece fiável foi o do nosso colega *amando96* de São Brás. Quanto às estações do IM parece que tem falhado bastante, pelo menos a de Faro. 
Para esta semana ainda podemos ter surpresas mas claro que é nas serras do interior que as possibilidades serão maiores. Estas frentes previstas parecem ser parecidas com a de Domingo passado, que não parecia nada mas foi bem chuvosa por aqui


----------



## ferreira5 (23 Jan 2013 às 12:18)

Aínda a falta a Siberiana!!! Talvez em fevereiro...


----------



## stormy (23 Jan 2013 às 12:31)

Bons dias

Tenho algumas duvidas quanto á estabilidade no médio prazo que os modelos colocam....bastantes até..

Aquilo que vejo é a manutenção do padrão que  tem estado nestes primeiros 15/20 dias de Janeiro, e talvez ainda mais sustentado pela presença da MJO fase 7/8 e pela entrada num periodo do ano em que nos aproximamos do fim do Inverno Solar...e isso será muito importante para a América do Norte pois a seca catastrofica que tem afectado partes dos states actua como uma enorme fabrica de ar quente e seco ( esteril na perspectiva das depressões) e que tende a gerar uma bolha de geopotencial anómalo.


Mas primeiro a MJO, estará na fase 7 e 8, e isso significa que haverá um fortalecimento da convecção tropical sobre o Pacifico, o Atlantico e porções de Africa ao longo dos proximos 15 a 20 dias.
Esse aumento da convecção gera um afluxo de ar em altura para as latitudes médias onde depois desce fortalecendo os Anticiclones.








No caso da América do Norte, sucede que há areas de seca muito severa que se desenvolveram nos ultimos 2 anos, que vão actuar agora com o inicio da Primavera solar ( maior radiação, mais aquecimeto) um aumento da eficácia do aquecimento radiativo.
Isto geral uma bolha de ar quente com geopotenciais altos que as depressões contornam.






Esta bolsa depois ao atingir uma estrutura vertical similar á da célula de hadley, acaba por se integrar nela como uma extenção da Troposfera Tropical.

Bem...isto significa que teremos agora á medida que entramos em Fevereiro uma tendencia para que se gerem grandes fluxos de NW entre o Canadá e o Atlantico, atirando a região de maior actividade Depressionária para o Atlantico central.
Isto vai criar grandes entradas de ar tropical pela Europa Ocidental e SW.

Sucede que na Europa central e Asia Ocidental teem havido acumulações de neve e ar frio anormais, e o mais certo é que estas ao interagirem com o ar tropical vindo do Atlantico gerem bons centros de ciclogenese entre a Biscaia e o Mediterraneo.
E os modelos teem tendido para essa solução no curto prazo.






Acho portanto que tudo está encaixado de modo a que nas proximas 2 a 3 semanas não haja grande mudança de padrão, e possam mesmo haver mais uns episódios interessantes.

*NO ENTANTO* á medida que entrarmos em Fevereiro, e depois especialmente em Março, com o aquecimento gradual da Europa começe a esgotar-se o ar frio que contribui para a actividade entre a Biscaia e o Med.
Possivelmente teremos alguns eposódios de bloqueio em cima com ar anormalmente quente lá para essa altura...


----------



## trovoadas (23 Jan 2013 às 12:44)

stormy disse:


> Bons dias
> 
> Tenho algumas duvidas quanto á estabilidade no médio prazo que os modelos colocam....bastantes até..
> 
> ...



Ou seja, senão é para já, é daqui a mais algum tempo que teremos um bloqueio consistente aqui para estes lados. Se for lá para meados de Fevereiro/Março podemos vir a ter uma Primavera antecipada correcto?
Depois a manutenção do padrão actual é muito subjectivo, pois as regiões do Norte podem ainda aguentar-se mais algum tempo com restos de depressões de Noroeste. Aqui no Sul estamos mesmo na boca do lobo com aquele "monstro" a sudoeste. Parece-me difícil aguentar-mos muito mais do que aquilo que está actualmente pelos modelos, ou seja, mais ou menos daqui a uma semana levamos com a influência do AA.


----------



## stormy (23 Jan 2013 às 16:56)

trovoadas disse:


> Ou seja, senão é para já, é daqui a mais algum tempo que teremos um bloqueio consistente aqui para estes lados. Se for lá para meados de Fevereiro/Março podemos vir a ter uma Primavera antecipada correcto?
> Depois a manutenção do padrão actual é muito subjectivo, pois as regiões do Norte podem ainda aguentar-se mais algum tempo com restos de depressões de Noroeste. Aqui no Sul estamos mesmo na boca do lobo com aquele "monstro" a sudoeste. Parece-me difícil aguentar-mos muito mais do que aquilo que está actualmente pelos modelos, ou seja, mais ou menos daqui a uma semana levamos com a influência do AA.



Daqui a uns 20-25 dias a MJO vai sair de Africa e vai-se mover para o Indico.
Ai o que penso que vai acontecer é que o AA vai enfraquecer, e as depressões vão entrar no Atlantico e apanhar muita energia, fortalecendo-se.
Por cá o mais provavel é levantar-se o bloqueio com a dorsal Africana  levando a um um periodo de Primavera antecipada sim


----------



## trovoadas (23 Jan 2013 às 17:10)

stormy disse:


> Daqui a uns 20-25 dias a MJO vai sair de Africa e vai-se mover para o Indico.
> Ai o que penso que vai acontecer é que o AA vai enfraquecer, e as depressões vão entrar no Atlantico e apanhar muita energia, fortalecendo-se.
> Por cá o mais provavel é levantar-se o bloqueio com a dorsal Africana  levando a um um periodo de Primavera antecipada sim



Vamos esperar que hajam boas cut-off's pelo meio 
Pelo que se está a desenhar, apesar de ainda faltar 3 potenciais bons meses pela frente, as regiões do Sul, principalmente o Baixo Alentejo e Algarve terminarão o ano hidrológico abaixo da média, no entanto em situação bem melhor que o ano passado. Se Fevereiro e Março forem substancialmente fracos, só um super Abril nos conseguirá salvar! Aguardemos...
Para já podemos ter uns dias, não com bastante chuva, mas com precipitação já de si assinalável, principalmente nas serras Algarvias. Acaba por ser um factor importante pois são zonas de outro tipo de vegetação e com uma média de precipitação nada comparável com o "Algarve" propriamente dito.
Espero mais de 10mm amanhã para aqui


----------



## boneli (23 Jan 2013 às 17:13)

trovoadas disse:


> Vamos esperar que hajam boas cut-off's pelo meio
> Pelo que se está a desenhar, apesar de ainda faltar 3 potenciais bons meses pela frente, as regiões do Sul, principalmente o Baixo Alentejo e Algarve terminarão o ano hidrológico abaixo da média, no entanto em situação bem melhor que o ano passado. Se Fevereiro e Março forem substancialmente fracos, só um super Abril nos conseguirá salvar! Aguardemos...
> Para já podemos ter uns dias, não com bastante chuva, mas com precipitação já de si assinalável, principalmente nas serras Algarvias. Acaba por ser um factor importante pois são zonas de outro tipo de vegetação e com uma média de precipitação nada comparável com o "Algarve" propriamente dito.
> Espero mais de 10mm amanhã para aqui



Que assim seja...no entanto mais importante que acaberem o ano hidrológico acima da média é acabarem o ano hidrológico sem seca.


----------



## stormy (23 Jan 2013 às 17:26)

*5f 06h a 6f 12h*

Neste periodo é esperado o establecimento de uma frente estacionaria pouco activa associada a nucleos de baixa pressão com fraca expressão vertical.

Apesar de serem sistemas de fraco desenvolvimento, estão associados a uma massa de ar muito quente e humida (sfc mixing 9-10g/Kg, perfil vertical saturado), com grande capacidade de gerar precipitação continua por vezes moderada a forte.

Não se espera instabilidade térmica e o forçamento dinamico é limitado/nulo.

Estamos portanto sob uma situação essencialmente caracterizada por precipitação localmente excessiva com risco de inundações.






Azul claro- Precipitação até 25-40mm/6h
Azul Escuro- Precipitação localmente superior a 55mm/6h


----------



## c.bernardino (23 Jan 2013 às 17:26)

stormy disse:


> Bons dias
> 
> Tenho algumas duvidas quanto á estabilidade no médio prazo que os modelos colocam....bastantes até..
> 
> .



Eu também estranho um pouco a situação mas se reparares nem sequer há grande dispersão nos cenários! Os modelos parecem muito coerentes, saída após saída.

Pelo que podemos depreender da tua análise, que louvo, Siberianas este ano... não está propicio, certo?


----------



## stormy (23 Jan 2013 às 17:43)

c.bernardino disse:


> Eu também estranho um pouco a situação mas se reparares nem sequer há grande dispersão nos cenários! Os modelos parecem muito coerentes, saída após saída.
> 
> Pelo que podemos depreender da tua análise, que louvo, Siberianas este ano... não está propicio, certo?



Siberianas este ano é complicado...
Primeiro, a sibéria não está muito fria, o AT Siberiano tem andado mal...não sei muito bem a razão mas penso que tem a ver com aquele periodo em que havia muita actividade depressionária proxima ao Japão, que drenou muito ar frio da Asia para o Pacifico.
Houve dias de ciclogenese explosivas de 930hpa ( uma depressão cavou quase 60hpa num dia) á conta desse padrão explosivo de ar gelado a ir para cima do ar temperado que estava no Pacifico.

Por outro lado...a Europa tambem levou com algum ar frio..o padrão tem favorecido até a entrada de ar frio na Europa...pelo que a unica hipotese que temos é uma valente cut-off de NE trazendo o frio Europeu, que chegasse durante um episódio de bloqueio do AA, em que o AA se extendesse para o Reino Unido.

Sendo isso mais plausivel agora á medida que entrarmos em Fevereiro.


----------



## JoaoCodeco (23 Jan 2013 às 17:48)

Boa tarde gente! 
Para quando bom tempo? Vamos ter um mês de Fevereiro primaveril? 
Cumps


----------



## c.bernardino (23 Jan 2013 às 20:03)

stormy disse:


> Siberianas este ano é complicado...
> ...
> 
> Sendo isso mais plausivel agora á medida que entrarmos em Fevereiro.



Pois mas também acho esse cenário fraquinho , pois o número de horas de sol começa a crescer fortemente. e ao longo de fevereiro há um grande aumento de radiação. Também não me apercebo de como está a europa. o albedo está normal ou está tudo cheio de neve? será isso relevante? sei lá
Obrigado pela resposta/confirmação.


----------



## JoCa (23 Jan 2013 às 22:02)

Parece-me que as temperaturas tanto mínimas como máximas estão um pouco mais amenas este ano, será? O frio teima em não entrar em força, ou seja, este outono/inverno ainda não proporcionou daquelas entradas frias de 4,5 dias seguidos, dignas de serem apelidadas de "vaga de frio". Por exemplo aqui na margem sul, região de Lisboa a temperatura mínima ainda não chegou a atingir 1ºc, 2ºc ou 3ºc, nem geada aqui ainda fez. Em anos anteriores até os vidros dos carros ganhavam gelo, este ano até agora nada. Mínimas entre 8ºc, 9ºc e máximas de 13ºc, 14ºc e 15ºc. Chuva sim tem caído mas frio a valer este ano ainda pouco se viu. Julgo seja daquela imensa massa de ar ameno que paira sobre o Atlântico que não deixa o ar frio entrar em força. Enfim, temos que saber viver com este nosso amigo que é o Oceano!


----------



## fishisco (23 Jan 2013 às 22:11)

tb tenho essa ideia, e tirando esta ultima semana, nem mt frio nem mta chuva, foi um ano ate agora mt ameno e calmo, repito, sem contar esta ultima semana, eu este ano ainda nao vi aquelas geadas fortes que mais pareciam nevoes, e axo tb que este ano ha mais nevoeiros que os ultimos anos...


----------



## ferreira5 (23 Jan 2013 às 22:15)

Eram cenários completamente diferentes, mas a Siberiana só chegou em Fevereiro em 2012...


----------



## JoaoCodeco (23 Jan 2013 às 23:20)

Boa noite! Estive agora a ver no wetterzentrale que se esta a aproximar outra bomba do Atlântico norte para as próximas 72 horas 
Alguém confirma?


----------



## chaves23 (23 Jan 2013 às 23:32)

sera que este ano vamos ter mais neve nas cotas baixas ou nao ?


----------



## miguel (23 Jan 2013 às 23:48)

JoaoCodeco disse:


> Boa noite! Estive agora a ver no wetterzentrale que se esta a aproximar outra bomba do Atlântico norte para as próximas 72 horas
> Alguém confirma?



Sim é mais uma ciclogênese explosiva mas que apenas vai afetar o continente no Domingo em forma de uma frente fria nada comparado com o Sábado passado.


----------



## miguel (23 Jan 2013 às 23:52)

chaves23 disse:


> sera que este ano vamos ter mais neve nas cotas baixas ou nao ?



Fevereiro por norma é aquele mês em que acontecem os melhores fenômenos extremos que foi marcando a historia seja em frio e neve seja em severas tempestades mas neste momento ninguém te vai poder responder a essa pergunta de forma clara!! é aguardar com paciência!


----------



## JoaoCodeco (23 Jan 2013 às 23:54)

Obrigado Miguel


----------



## chaves23 (24 Jan 2013 às 00:07)

miguel disse:


> Fevereiro por norma é aquele mês em que acontecem os melhores fenômenos extremos que foi marcando a historia seja em frio e neve seja em severas tempestades mas neste momento ninguém te vai poder responder a essa pergunta de forma clara!! é aguardar com paciência!



obrigado


----------



## Zapiao (24 Jan 2013 às 00:10)

miguel disse:


> Sim é mais uma ciclogênese explosiva mas que apenas vai afetar o continente no Domingo em forma de uma frente fria nada comparado com o Sábado passado.



Basta olhar para a pressao e ver que nao tem nada haver


----------



## aqpcb (24 Jan 2013 às 12:05)

As primeiras micro frentes células devem chegar pela tarde a grande mais à noite e só deve atingir mais as zonas de Lisboa e Sul.

Certo?


----------



## fishisco (24 Jan 2013 às 12:21)

qd dizem frente fria isso pode querer dizer que pode acontecero que aconteceu estes dias? neve a cotas baixas?


----------



## vitamos (24 Jan 2013 às 12:35)

fishisco disse:


> qd dizem frente fria isso pode querer dizer que pode acontecero que aconteceu estes dias? neve a cotas baixas?



Não de todo. O ar frio em altitude será muito menor e as cotas só baixarão em pós frontal e dificilmente abaixo dos 1000m.


----------



## irpsit (24 Jan 2013 às 12:41)

As previsões aqui indicam uma depressão extremamente cavada a oeste do reino Unido para Sábado e Domingo, cavada até aos 922 milibares!!!


----------



## Snifa (24 Jan 2013 às 13:19)

aqpcb disse:


> As primeiras micro frentes células devem chegar pela tarde a grande mais à noite *e só deve atingir mais as zonas de Lisboa e Sul*.
> 
> Certo?




Segundo o IPMA estão previstos para hoje períodos de chuva já a partir do fim do dia aqui no Norte,e litoral Centro, para amanhã, chuva mais generalizada, mas penso (opinião pessoal ) que irá afectar mais intensamente o Norte/Centro, não tanto o Sul.

Para Sábado e Domingo, mais chuva,em especial a Norte e litoral oeste.

*Previsão para sábado, 26.janeiro.2013
*
Períodos de céu muito nublado, tornando-se gradualmente

muito nublado no litoral Norte e Centro.

*Períodos de chuva no Minho e Douro Litoral a partir da tarde,

estendendo-se gradualmente ao litoral oeste.
*
Vento fraco a moderado (10 a 25 km/h) de noroeste, rodando

gradualmente para sudoeste, soprando moderado a forte (30 a 45 km/h)

nas terras altas no início do dia e a partir do final da tarde.

Neblina ou nevoeiro matinal.

Formação de geada nas regiões do interior Norte e Centro.

Pequena descida de temperatura.

Atualizado a 24 de janeiro de 2013 às 12:24 UTC

Domingo pode mesmo ser forte:

*Previsão para domingo, 27.janeiro.2013*

Céu muito nublado, diminuindo de nebulosidade a partir da tarde.
*Períodos de chuva,por vezes forte a norte do sistema montanhoso
Montejunto-Estrela, passando a aguaceiros.*
Queda de neve nos pontos mais altos da serra da Estrela, descendo
gradualmente a cota para os 800 metros a partir da tarde.
Vento fraco a moderado (10 a 25 km/h) de sudoeste, temporariamente
moderado a forte (30 a 45km/h) no litoral, rodando para noroeste,
sendo forte (35 a 50 km/h) nas terras altas.
Pequena subida da temperatura mínima.

METEOROLOGISTAS: PAULA LEITÃO
INFORMAÇÃO DO INSTITUTO PORTUGUÊS DO MAR E DA ATMOSFERA

Atualizado a 24 de janeiro de 2013 às 12:24 UTC

http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/prev.descritiva/


----------



## vitamos (24 Jan 2013 às 13:43)

Snifa disse:


> Queda de neve nos pontos mais altos da serra da Estrela, descendo
> gradualmente a cota para os 800 metros a partir da tarde.



A previsão parece-me demasiado optimista olhando quer para o GFS como para o ECM. Tendo ainda em consideração que as cotas têm subido de run para run...


----------



## CeterisParibus (24 Jan 2013 às 15:18)

Ainda a possível "super-tempestade":

http://gcaptain.com/historic-north-atlantic-superstorm-remains-likely/


----------



## fishisco (24 Jan 2013 às 15:50)

essa tempestade ainda vai dar que falar mas o pior vai ser no mar nao e?


o accuweather (nao me parece mt fiavel mas...)  preve neve a cotas baixas para meados de fevereiro... a ver vamos, espero que acerte


----------



## PedroSarrico (24 Jan 2013 às 16:26)

Vou fazer figas, que quero aproveitar as minhas mini-férias pós-exames para dar um salto ao caramulo ou à serra da freita para aproveitar a neve e assim evito fazer uma distância maior para a serra da estrela :P


----------



## david 6 (24 Jan 2013 às 16:54)

aqui da para ver essa tempestade a passear pelo atlantico norte a ir direito ao reino unido/islandia e dá para ver a pressão baixa que vai estar

http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/prev.numerica/#







tá engraçado o atlantico norte neste momento :P


----------



## boneli (24 Jan 2013 às 17:41)

O que assusta é a pressão e as isóbaras.....930!!!! ui ui distância dessa coisa que por onde passar vai dar que falar!


----------



## brunofdias (24 Jan 2013 às 19:37)

fishisco disse:


> essa tempestade ainda vai dar que falar mas o pior vai ser no mar nao e?
> 
> 
> o accuweather (nao me parece mt fiavel mas...)  preve neve a cotas baixas para meados de fevereiro... a ver vamos, espero que acerte



Pelo que vi, dão neve dia 13 de Fevereiro, vamos lá ver se acertam...


----------



## ferreira5 (24 Jan 2013 às 20:44)

brunofdias disse:


> Pelo que vi, dão neve dia 13 de Fevereiro, vamos lá ver se acertam...



Não para ser do contra mas para mim o accuweather não conta como previsão... nunca acerta uma!


----------



## dlourenco (24 Jan 2013 às 20:55)

fishisco disse:


> essa tempestade ainda vai dar que falar mas o pior vai ser no mar nao e?
> 
> 
> o accuweather (nao me parece mt fiavel mas...)  preve neve a cotas baixas para meados de fevereiro... a ver vamos, espero que acerte



haha pois é. Braga dia 11, com 10 e 2ºC de maxima e minima respetivamente com chuva misturado com neve


----------



## fishisco (24 Jan 2013 às 21:00)

11 e 17, ou seja a semana do carnaval mas como ferreiro diz eles erram mais do que acertam mas sempre e uma previsao


----------



## Duarte Sousa (24 Jan 2013 às 21:14)

Pessoal, estamos a 24 de Janeiro... Se nem as previsões a 5 dias não são de grande fiabilidade, quantos mais a quase 20...


----------



## stormy (24 Jan 2013 às 21:18)

Tou a ver isto mal parado...os modelos continuam a insistir em empurrar o AA para cá na proxima semana.
Se assim for, a tendencia para o fim do mês ainda é mais favoravel a meter o AA cá....o que pode suceder é haver algum evento de cut-off vindo de N/NE.
 Veremos..


----------



## boneli (24 Jan 2013 às 21:19)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Pessoal, estamos a 24 de Janeiro... Se nem as previsões a 5 dias não são de grande fiabilidade, quantos mais a quase 20...





Toda a gente sabe isso...é como dar um tiro no escuro mas sonhar para já não paga imposto por isso...


----------



## c.bernardino (24 Jan 2013 às 21:38)

Stormy,

Já ontem os modelos tinham uma baixa dispersão entre cenários para este padrão (não sei se ainda lhe podemos chamr padrão...)

podias explicar melhor esta afirmação...



stormy disse:


> ....o que pode suceder é haver algum evento de cut-off vindo de N/NE.
> Veremos..



tens a esperança dessa cut-off ou há probabilidade consideravel dela existir?
Essa cut-off poderia trazer frio, talvez dar cabo/deslocar o AA e abria uma janela de oportunidades interessantes.

obg


----------



## 1337 (24 Jan 2013 às 21:55)

stormy disse:


> Tou a ver isto mal parado...os modelos continuam a insistir em empurrar o AA para cá na proxima semana.
> Se assim for, a tendencia para o fim do mês ainda é mais favoravel a meter o AA cá....o que pode suceder é haver algum evento de cut-off vindo de N/NE.
> Veremos..



Que estranho, por exemplo pra próxima quarta feira a probabilidade de chover aqui é de 86%, não é assim um AA tão poderoso LOL


----------



## algarvio1980 (24 Jan 2013 às 22:24)

stormy disse:


> Tou a ver isto mal parado...os modelos continuam a insistir em empurrar o AA para cá na proxima semana.
> Se assim for, a tendencia para o fim do mês ainda é mais favoravel a meter o AA cá....o que pode suceder é haver algum evento de cut-off vindo de N/NE.
> Veremos..



Stormy, o único modelo que está fabuloso para mim, é o CFS run das 6 esse é o melhor. O ECM na run das 00 apresentou esse cenário, mas nesta run já retirou. mas a cut-off's só é mais fiável em menos de 72 horas nos modelos.


----------



## stormy (25 Jan 2013 às 02:44)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Stormy, o único modelo que está fabuloso para mim, é o CFS run das 6 esse é o melhor. O ECM na run das 00 apresentou esse cenário, mas nesta run já retirou. mas a cut-off's só é mais fiável em menos de 72 horas nos modelos.



Bem...ainda não há certezas nos modelos...mas não é bom que se começe a instalar muito o AA, porque agora até inicio/meados de Fevereiro o padrão das Teleconexões é mais favoravel a situações de W/NW.

Lá para meados/finais de Fevereiro as teleconexões estarão mais favoraveis á ocorrencia de bloqueio anticiclonico perto da PI, e quanto muito alguma cut-off poderá vir de N/NE.

Portanto se nestes proximos 15/20 dias o AA conseguir establecer bastante influencia, não será depois para fins de Fevereiro que  a coisa melhorará muito.

No que toca a periodos já sazonais ( >1mês), os modelos sazonais e a analise a alguns parametros como o ENSO, AMO, PDO, etc indicam a possibilidade de um Março/Abril dominados por bloqueios complexos na Europa com muitas situações em Cut-off que em principio tendem a vir de NW/N/NE.

Essencialmente temos tido uma situação muito complicada este Inverno...particularmente complexa e dificil de prever, e esta tendencia de confusão atmosférica vai-se manter ao que parece mais uns meses...o que no fundo até é ( pode ser) giro


----------



## chaves23 (25 Jan 2013 às 02:49)

stormy disse:


> Bem...ainda não há certezas nos modelos...mas não é bom que se começe a instalar muito o AA, porque agora até inicio/meados de Fevereiro o padrão das Teleconexões é mais favoravel a situações de W/NW.
> 
> Lá para meados/finais de Fevereiro as teleconexões estarão mais favoraveis á ocorrencia de bloqueio anticiclonico perto da PI, e quanto muito alguma cut-off poderá vir de N/NE.
> 
> ...



i pode haver neve mais este ano nas cotas baixas ou não


----------



## fishisco (25 Jan 2013 às 10:56)

segundo o GFS temos AA, mais AA e dp AA nos proximos tempos


----------



## boneli (25 Jan 2013 às 11:14)

fishisco disse:


> segundo o GFS temos AA, mais AA e dp AA nos proximos tempos




Até final do ano?


----------



## Norther (25 Jan 2013 às 11:22)

boneli disse:


> Até final do ano?




 calma nem se sabe ao certo esta semana quanto ate ao final do ano


----------



## fishisco (25 Jan 2013 às 11:38)

até ao fim do Ano arrisco a dizer que não!!!  era mau demais...


lá para os lados do nosso colega forista Irpsit (Islândia) é que as coisas prometem ser animadas nos próximos tempos

para a região interior norte para a semana prevê-se uns fantásticos 0.1mm


----------



## beachboy30 (25 Jan 2013 às 12:11)

Bons dias .

De facto, e após este tempo de "batráquio" (como disse aqui um membro ), o ECMWF continua a insistir em aproximar o AA das nossas latitudes, com geopotenciais elevados, onde as temperaturas máximas deverão já aproximar-se dos 20ºC (lá mais para o final da próxima semana)... Um cheirinho a Primavera . Talvez algumas nuvens altas à mistura, mas o tempo seco é cada vez mais a tendência para a próxima semana (e sabe-se lá até quando).

Resta acompanhar, não só o ECMWF (muito firme nas suas previsões de AA aqui ao lado), como os restantes modelos.


----------



## james (25 Jan 2013 às 12:35)

Para Viana do Castelo há previsão de chuva até ao próximo dia 3 de fevereiro . 
Na previsão mensal do IM , prevê - se algumas semanas de precipitação acima do normal .
No Minho não estou a ver o aparecimento iminente de nenhum potente anticiclone .
E , na minha opinião de leigo e atendendo à comparação com outros anos similares , no Minho é capaz de chover até ao final de fevereiro , com a hipótese de uma entrada fria em meados de fevereiro .  Mas atenção que não é uma análise científica .


----------



## miguel (25 Jan 2013 às 12:42)

james disse:


> Para Viana do Castelo há previsão de chuva até ao próximo dia 3 de fevereiro .
> Na previsão mensal do IM , prevê - se algumas semanas de precipitação acima do normal .
> No Minho não estou a ver o aparecimento iminente de nenhum potente anticiclone .
> E , na minha opinião de leigo e atendendo à comparação com outros anos similares , no Minho é capaz de chover até ao final de fevereiro , com a hipótese de uma entrada fria em meados de fevereiro .  Mas atenção que não é uma análise científica .



Não sei onde viste essa previsão mas certamente não vai chover em Viana todos os dias até dia 3 de Fevereiro alias se a partir de segunda chover um dia até esse dia 3 é muito... AA é o que nos espera nos próximos dias a seguir a Domingo um alivio bom para o Norte e o continuar da seca no Sul ou melhor a Sul de Lisboa


----------



## james (25 Jan 2013 às 12:47)

Eu não disse que até ao dia 3 ia chover todos dias , 24 horas por dia . 
E não acredito que no Litoral Norte só chova um dia .


----------



## james (25 Jan 2013 às 12:51)

E além disso , o Im na previsão a 10 dias prevê alguns dias de chuva para a próxima semana para Viana do Castelo .
A não ser que o IM tenha perdido a credibilidade e eu ainda não saiba .


----------



## trovoadas (25 Jan 2013 às 12:53)

Este ano parece que vamos ter Carnaval na íntegra! Ainda é cedo mas cada vez acredito mais num Carnaval seco.
A partir de segunda vamos mesmo ter AA a chegar-se a nós e pelo menos durante uma semana. No Minho ainda há uma ténue possibilidade de chuva fraca lá para meio da semana mas nada de muito relevante.


----------



## trovoadas (25 Jan 2013 às 13:00)

james disse:


> E além disso , o Im na previsão a 10 dias prevê alguns dias de chuva para a próxima semana para Viana do Castelo .
> A não ser que o IM tenha perdido a credibilidade e eu ainda não saiba .



Não ligues à previsão do IPMA! Essa previsão ou não foi actualizada ainda ou está completamente errada. Chuva forte para Terça e Quarta é completamente impossível! Apenas há uma possibilidade de chuva fraca no Minho lá para Quarta/Quinta da semana que vem, que é mostrada pelo GFS.


----------



## CptRena (25 Jan 2013 às 13:19)

james disse:


> E além disso , o Im na previsão a 10 dias prevê alguns dias de chuva para a próxima semana para Viana do Castelo .
> A não ser que o IM tenha perdido a credibilidade e eu ainda não saiba .



Não esquecer que as previsões a partir do quarto dia são geradas automaticamente a partir dos modelos e a sua actualização é de acordo com as saídas dos modelos. É preciso ler as letrinhas também 

"As previsões apresentadas a partir do quarto dia são geradas de forma automática a partir dos resultados dos modelos numéricos de previsão e desta forma devem ser interpretadas como tendências prováveis de evolução do estado do tempo. Probabilidade precipitação para valores > 1mm"

Fonte: http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/prev.10dias/


----------



## Iceberg (25 Jan 2013 às 14:03)

Meus amigos, depois deste tempo de batráquio (uma das expressões mais engraçadas que li nos últimos tempos), não adianta termos muitas ilusões. As próximas duas semanas (que nos levarão até à entrada do Entrudo) serão maioritariamente dominadas pelo AA, com pequenas variações locais, sem grande expressão a nível nacional (alguns chuviscos no NW e nevoeiros em alguns vales e terras baixas).

A dúvida residirá em qual a potência e durabilidade deste anticiclone nos próximos tempos.

Temperaturas diurnas agradáveis e noites frescas, mas acredito sem grande severidade nas geadas.

Uma pausa na nossa meteorologia, depois de dois eventos seguidos assinaláveis (Gong e entrada fria/húmida de NW).

Por isso, voltamos a encontrar-nos no Carnaval.

Nota: para se entreterem, acompanhem aquela extraordinária super-depressão a SW da Islândia, em pleno Atlântico Norte (os serviços meteorológicos daquele país chegam a estimar uma pressão mínima de 924 mb).


----------



## ELJICUATRO (25 Jan 2013 às 14:21)

Iceberg disse:


> Meus amigos, depois deste tempo de batráquio (uma das expressões mais engraçadas que li nos últimos tempos), não adianta termos muitas ilusões. As próximas duas semanas (que nos levarão até à entrada do Entrudo) serão maioritariamente dominadas pelo AA, com pequenas variações locais, sem grande expressão a nível nacional (alguns chuviscos no NW e nevoeiros em alguns vales e terras baixas).
> 
> A dúvida residirá em qual a potência e durabilidade deste anticiclone nos próximos tempos.
> 
> ...



Boa tarde Caro Iceberg,

Criei um tópico especial para seguimento da Mega Depressão (Jolle) a SW da Islândia:

http://www.meteopt.com/forum/evento...e-extratropical-jolle-25-jan-2013-a-6951.html


----------



## boreas (25 Jan 2013 às 14:54)

a tendencia é mesmo para o AA entrar ( sem dramas ), com subida de temperatura, a dar uma graça de primavera, mas a ver vamos....

ps: grande forum muito bom pessoal, um abraço a todos.


----------



## Maria Papoila (25 Jan 2013 às 16:49)

boreas disse:


> ... o AA ... a dar uma graça de primavera ...





Já vai ser Primavera ???


----------



## james (25 Jan 2013 às 17:23)

Sim , pelo que vejo no Fórum ,este ano vamos entrar na primavera no final de janeiro .


----------



## vitamos (25 Jan 2013 às 17:27)

james disse:


> Sim , pelo que vejo no Fórum ,este ano vamos entrar na primavera no final de janeiro .



Ainda é muito cedo para tirar essas conclusões. A próxima semana será de domínio anticiclónico e será caracterizada sobretudo por dias de elevada amplitude térmica (pelo menos por aquilo que os modelos vão mostrando). Mas a partir daí é uma incógnita e parece-me extremamente prematuro lançar um padrão para além dos próximos dias.


----------



## fishisco (25 Jan 2013 às 17:47)

pq é que o mau tempo vem quase sempre ao fim de semana há alguma explicação para isso???

é que os ultimos temporais que tivemos foram todos sexta sabado e domingo 




> Temporal de Inverno (18/19 Janeiro 2013)
> Agravamento das condições meteorológicas provocado por uma forte ciclogénese, eventualmente classificável como explosiva





> Chuva e vento esperados nos próximos dias (13-17 Dez)
> A partir desta Quinta-feira (13 de Dezembro), e até à próxima 2ªfeira (17 de Dezembro), Portugal sofrerá os efeitos de…


 



> "Madeira sob aviso meteorológico vermelho de 6ªf até Domingo (23-25 Nov)"





> Na passada sexta-feira, dia 16 de Novembro, foi registada a ocorrência de pelo menos dois tornados no Algarve





a excepção foi a neve na ultima terça e segundo o GFS vamos ter um fds chuvoso dp uma semana de sol e para sabado volta o frio com precipitação...


----------



## Mr. Neves (25 Jan 2013 às 18:35)

Eu não queria já a Primavera, uma vez que gostava de ainda ver nevar por estas regiões!! Eu tenho saudades deste dia (15/2/2010) começou a nevar às 00:15H com 4.2ºc, fiquei eufórico pois nunca tinha visto nevar tanto por estes lados.
[ame="http://youtu.be/x6Gtzpp8Awg"]http://youtu.be/x6Gtzpp8Awg[/ame]


----------



## Mr. Neves (25 Jan 2013 às 18:37)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Eu não queria já a Primavera, uma vez que gostava de ainda ver nevar por estas regiões!!



Bom, mas então os próximos anticiclones vão fazer a temperatura subir assim tanto?


----------



## Mr. Neves (25 Jan 2013 às 18:49)

Tenho uma pequena dúvida, o último parâmetro dos meteogramas do nosso fórum indica a altitude onde há possibilidade de queda de neve, correto? Mas o que significa o DAM?


----------



## boreas (25 Jan 2013 às 19:13)

Maria Papoila disse:


> Já vai ser Primavera ???



Nao disse que ia ser primavera 

a tendencia é sim para haver um aumento da temperatura maxima, o norte de portugal poderá ter dias na ordem dos 15º a 18º


----------



## PauloSR (25 Jan 2013 às 19:30)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Tenho uma pequena dúvida, o último parâmetro dos meteogramas do nosso fórum indica a altitude onde há possibilidade de queda de neve, correto? Mas o que significa o DAM?



Mr. Neves, citando o nosso colega Stormy (e se ele me permite )



stormy disse:


> DAM=decametros.
> 1M=0.1DAM
> esta medida é usada para referir a altitude aque se localiza uma area da atmosfera com uma certa pressao atmosferica (geopotencial), em media a altura em que a pressao atmosferica de 500hpa se enontra é 552DAM, 850hpa já é a 150DAM, etc.
> estas alturas sao relativas á situaçao sinoptica...no caso de areas anticiclonicas o geopotencial aumenta e em areas de baixa pressao ele desce.
> no caso de haver depressoes ou anticiclones que sao de expressao em algumas camadas da atmosfera ( anticiclones termicos, cut-off, etc) podem haver excepçoes



 

[às vezes o campo pesquisa ajuda Mr. Neves ]


----------



## Mr. Neves (25 Jan 2013 às 19:35)

PauloSR disse:


> Mr. Neves, citando o nosso colega Stormy (e se ele me permite )
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Obrigado pela explicação!


----------



## joselamego (25 Jan 2013 às 21:37)

Boa noite,
Pelos vários sites que já pesquisei, pelos modelos que observei, nas próximas 2 semanas iremos ter a influência do AA, com bom tempo e subida de temperatura. Depois lá para meados de fevereiro, poderá vir, com sorte, um episódio de neve.O Acuwueather assim o diz. Mas veremos se acerta ou não.
Mas para já são apenas previsões. É preciso acompanhar diariamente.


----------



## Agreste (25 Jan 2013 às 21:56)

Não tão estável assim. A norte do tejo pode algum sistema frontal deixar alguma chuva. A sul do tejo sim é certo o tempo estável e pouco ventoso o que é chato porque também começa o defeso na pesca. Sobram os passeios na serra para matar o tédio.


----------



## trovoadas (26 Jan 2013 às 10:11)

Bom parece que para o sul tem sido sempre a retirar precipitação para esta frente de amanhã. Agora, corrijam-me se estiver errado parece que praticamente há 0mm previstos, resumindo-se a precipitação principalmente às regiões Norte e Centro.


----------



## Snifa (26 Jan 2013 às 10:37)

trovoadas disse:


> Bom parece que para o sul tem sido sempre a retirar precipitação para esta frente de amanhã. Agora, corrijam-me se estiver errado parece que praticamente há 0mm previstos, resumindo-se a precipitação principalmente às regiões Norte e Centro.




Parece que sim, segundo o GFS e ECM a chuva será mais intensa a Norte/Centro:

GFS:







ECM:







Na sua previsão descritiva o IPMA menciona para amanhã chuva por vezes forte a Norte do Sistema Montejunto/Estrela.



INSTITUTO PORTUGUÊS DO MAR E DA ATMOSFERA

*Previsão para domingo, 27.janeiro.2013
*
Céu muito nublado, tornando-se gradualmente pouco nublado
a partir do meio da tarde.
*Períodos de chuva, por vezes forte a norte do sistema montanhoso
Montejunto-Estrela*, passando a aguaceiros pouco frequentes a partir da tarde.
*Queda de neve nos pontos mais altos da serra da Estrela, descendo
gradualmente a cota para os 800/1000 metros a partir da tarde.*
Vento fraco a moderado (10 a 25 km/h) de sudoeste, rodando
para noroeste, sendo temporariamente moderado a forte (30 a 45km/h)
no litoral oeste, e soprando forte (35 a 50 km/h) nas terras altas,
com rajadas da ordem dos 80 km/h.
Neblina ou nevoeiro matinal, em especial na região Sul.

GRANDE LISBOA:
Céu muito nublado, tornando-se gradualmente pouco nublado
a partir do meio da tarde.
Períodos de chuva, passando a aguaceiros pouco frequentes.
Vento fraco a moderado (10 a 25 km/h) de sudoeste, rodando para
noroeste, sendo temporariamente moderado a forte (30 a 45km/h).

GRANDE PORTO:
Céu muito nublado, tornando-se gradualmente pouco nublado
a partir da tarde.
Períodos de chuva, passando a aguaceiros pouco frequentes.
Vento fraco a moderado (10 a 25 km/h) de sudoeste, rodando para
noroeste, sendo temporariamente moderado a forte (30 a 45km/h).

ESTADO DO MAR
Costa Ocidental:
A norte do Cabo Raso: Ondas de noroeste com 2 a 3 metros
aumentando para 4 a 5 metros.
A sul do Cabo Raso: Ondas de noroeste com 2 a 3 metros
aumentando para 3 a 4 metros.
Temperatura da água do mar: 14ºC
Costa Sul: Ondas de sudoeste com 1 metro.
Temperatura da água do mar: 15ºC

METEOROLOGISTAS: Paula Leitão
INFORMAÇÃO DO INSTITUTO PORTUGUÊS DO MAR E DA ATMOSFERA

Atualizado a 26 de janeiro de 2013 às 7:23 UTC

http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/prev.descritiva/

Mais uns milímetros para juntar a este Janeiro bem chuvoso a Norte

Só para terem uma ideia, a Estação de *Castro Laboreiro * já leva este mês uns impressionantes *485.0mm* acumulados 

http://www.weatherlink.com/user/ecp/index.php?view=summary&headers=1


Por todo o Minho/Douro litoral muitos valores já ultrapassam certamente os 300 mm este mês


----------



## Aurélio (26 Jan 2013 às 10:43)

Bom atendendo, a que estamos a 26 de Janeiro, e caminhando a passos largos para o final do Inverno climático, olhando para os principais modelos parece que vai deixar de existir a circulação zonal neste Inverno, a menos que haja qualquer coisa surreal na 2ª parte do mês o que não me parece de todo.

Assim sendo e com um rompimento da circulação zonal, pergunto se acham possivel que haja condições para cut-offs, como a fantasiosa run das 06h do GFS resolveu mostrar, ou será que aqui mais a sul estamos condenados a ficar com um Inverno ainda menos chuvoso que a Primavera ???


----------



## dlourenco (26 Jan 2013 às 12:04)

Boa tarde

Alguém me sabe dizer se a Cabreira ainda tem alguma neve e se há hipótese de nevar la amanha ?


----------



## david 6 (26 Jan 2013 às 13:17)

até parece um furacão


----------



## stormy (26 Jan 2013 às 14:15)

Começa a surgir um padrão animador *para o final do mês/inicio de Fevereiro*.
*
Ao analisar os ensembles para dois pontos opostos do sul da Europa consegue-se distinguir uma inversão do campo da anomalia da temperatura a partir de inicios de Fevereiro*:






(Descida de temperatura na Grécia, e manutenção de temperaturas dentro ou acima da média em Lisboa)

Este padrão basicamente ocorre quando a dorsal Africana surge no Med central, empurrando ar frio para leste sobre a Grécia e ar quente sobre a PI...isso começa a ser visivel nas cartas do geopotencial aos 500hpa ( médio + desvio):

( O esboço apenas serve como exemplo do tipode coisa que pode surgir)





No entanto surge um problema...a MJO está numa fase que costuma fortalecer a dorsal subtropical na nossa região...isso significa que é possivel que os modelos estejam a ver aquela depressão a SW da Madeira muito a sul/SW e demasiado forte...

*Eu acho, tendo em conta o padrão dos ultimos tempos e as teleconexões, que o mais certo é que o padrão agora entre finais de Jan e meados de Fev aponte para algo deste tipo:*






Azul- Trajectoria das depressões.
Vermelho- Anticiclones e bloqueio anticiclonico


Esta "teoria" é suportada pelo comportamento geral da AO/NAO...AO  a descer e NAO neutra tendendo para descer tambem.


----------



## JoCa (26 Jan 2013 às 17:58)

Este Outono/Inverno no que diz respeito ao frio tem sido um grande fiasco. Nem uma única entrada fria! As apelidadas vagas de frio este ano não quiseram nada connosco! Temperaturas amenas e enfadonhas para esta época. Mínimas de 8ºc, 9ºc e máximas de 14ºc, 15ºc, 16ºc, até saturam. Classifico este Outono/Inverno como ameno ou mesmo muito ameno em comparação com outros. Aqui nem a geada quer nada connosco este ano, enfim melhores Invernos virão nem que seja daqui a 50 anos ou mais...!


----------



## GabKoost (26 Jan 2013 às 20:31)

JoCa disse:


> Este Outono/Inverno no que diz respeito ao frio tem sido um grande fiasco. Nem uma única entrada fria! As apelidadas vagas de frio este ano não quiseram nada connosco! Temperaturas amenas e enfadonhas para esta época. Mínimas de 8ºc, 9ºc e máximas de 14ºc, 15ºc, 16ºc, até saturam. Classifico este Outono/Inverno como ameno ou mesmo muito ameno em comparação com outros. Aqui nem a geada quer nada connosco este ano, enfim melhores Invernos virão nem que seja daqui a 50 anos ou mais...!



Pessoalmente preocupa-me mais a precipitação do que o frio.

Depois da situação histórica do ano passado em que foi o pior ano desde que existem registos em termos de acumulação, apenas espero que ainda venha mais chuva a partir dos últimos 15 dias do mês de Fevereiro.

Os 300mm que irão ser acumulados em média no Noroeste no fim deste mês não são assim tão espetaculares quando pomos os olhos em antigos registos. Foi um Bom mês (com B grande) mas, para repor uma certa normalidade nos lençóis freáticos , precisamos de muito mais do que isso.

Deixo o frio para outros anos. Este ano interessa-me a precipitação. E então aos do Sul, muito mais ainda!


----------



## Mr. Neves (26 Jan 2013 às 20:52)

Tenho muitas saudades do dia 10 Janeiro e 15 Fevereiro de 2010, foi emocionante ver nevar, segundo os registos já não nevava tanto por Tondela há 27 anos: 

E pelo o que se diz, o mês de Fevereiro também não vai ter muita neve... Tenho matado saudades com fotografias do país, mas lá no fundo fica sempre o pensamento de que foi menos uma oportunidade e de que existe algo em falta.


----------



## Aristocrata (26 Jan 2013 às 21:16)

Como é óbvio, sabe sempre bem alguma nostalgia meteorológica.

Mas este ano é um daqueles nada dado a frio, seja por falta de entradas frias, seja pela não presença anticiclónica cá por cima, tão necessária a inversões térmicas e frio noturno.
Já no que concerne à neve...se até mesmo no nordeste transmontano e serranias mais altas do continente ela é mais rara hoje em dia, porque será que ainda assim pensam que as quedas de neve em zonas mais litorais e\ou mais a sul são frequentes?

Sabemos que há uma certa componente ciclíca no clima. Como tal é lógico pressupor que há acontecimentos "de antigamente" que poderão ocorrer a qualquer momento.

Como em tudo na vida, a sapiência tem de ser acompanhada pela paciência.
Aproveitemos os interregnos de eventos climáticos para aprendermos mais um pouco sobre o tema. Com calma poderemos, mais dia mesmo dia, assistir a eventos climáticos que possam agradar a todos.
E se antigamente viajar era um luxo, hoje em dia temos a oportunidade (cada qual à sua maneira) de nos deslocarmos para ver _in loco_ algo como a neve, como os tornados, etc....

O inverno ainda está a iniciar o 2º terço, isto é, faltam pouco menos de 2 meses para o seu termo mas ainda muito a tempo de nos mostrar algo mais do que as tradicionais "queixas" deixam antever.

P.S.: o _off-topic_ fica por aqui


----------



## boneli (26 Jan 2013 às 22:46)

O ano passado por esta altura...ai que não chove estamos em seca agora ai que não ha frio uma tristeza! Nunca se está satisfeito com nada.´Já desde o Verão que ouço lamentos que AA em cima de nós ao lado de frente atrás, auto estaradas de AA e de tempo monotono! 

Vai se fazer o quê? É tudo gente muito esquesita.


----------



## ferreira5 (27 Jan 2013 às 00:19)

Aínda há-de vir a Siberiana...


----------



## MSantos (27 Jan 2013 às 13:03)

ferreira5 disse:


> Aínda há-de vir a Siberiana...



A Siberiana... Se calhar este ano vamos morrer à espera dela... 

Pelo que vejo nos modelos nada de relevante deverá passar nos próximos dias, vamos esperar para ver o que o mês de Fevereiro nos vai trazer.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (27 Jan 2013 às 15:10)

MSantos disse:


> A Siberiana... Se calhar este ano vamos morrer à espera dela...
> 
> Pelo que vejo nos modelos nada de relevante deverá passar nos próximos dias, vamos esperar para ver o que o mês de Fevereiro nos vai trazer.



Por norma tenho ideia de Fevereiro ser melhor que Janeiro! Aguardemos!


----------



## Luso Meteo (27 Jan 2013 às 17:40)

nesta run do gfs no proximo sabado poderiamos ter neve a cotas medias\baixas (inferior a 700 m),no proximo sabado no entanto a precipitaçao parece ser pouca Entretanto deveremos ter mais uma semana com bastantes nuvens e alguma chuva que podera render mais alguns mm's na regiao Norte...


----------



## joselamego (27 Jan 2013 às 18:59)

Já é o 3 dia que o Acuweather diz na sua previsão que nos dias 11 e 12 de fevereiro poderá haver neve.
Espero que acertem!

http://www.accuweather.com/pt/pt/vila-real/276287/daily-weather-forecast/276287?day=16


----------



## jppm (27 Jan 2013 às 19:05)

Boa tarde,

Sei que estamos ainda muito longe, mas quais as perspectivas a nível de tempo para o Algarve, durante os dias 7 a 10 de Fevereiro?

Já há alguma coisa prevista, mesmo que podendo variar muito ainda com o tempo a passar? Chuva, frio?


----------



## algarvio1980 (27 Jan 2013 às 19:17)

jppm disse:


> Boa tarde,
> 
> Sei que estamos ainda muito longe, mas quais as perspectivas a nível de tempo para o Algarve, durante os dias 7 a 10 de Fevereiro?
> 
> Já há alguma coisa prevista, mesmo que podendo variar muito ainda com o tempo a passar? Chuva, frio?



Neste momento, o que os modelos mostram para essa altura é sol com descida das temperaturas, ainda é muito cedo para fazer tal previsão. Embora, o GFS a 15 dias mostra o AA bem potente e a bloquear tudo. Dia 4 de Fevereiro aí já terei mais certezas e se visitar o meu blogue nesse dia, já terá a previsão para esse período.


----------



## jppm (27 Jan 2013 às 19:25)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Neste momento, o que os modelos mostram para essa altura é sol com descida das temperaturas, ainda é muito cedo para fazer tal previsão. Embora, o GFS a 15 dias mostra o AA bem potente e a bloquear tudo. Dia 4 de Fevereiro aí já terei mais certezas e se visitar o meu blogue nesse dia, já terá a previsão para esse período.



Muito obrigado. Estou a pensar ir até Monte Gordo nesse período, mas dado que é uma casa de férias de verão, não há aquecimentos nem nada. Não me apetecia ir para lá congelar durante a noite! :P


----------



## MSantos (27 Jan 2013 às 21:43)

joselamego disse:


> Já é o 3 dia que o Acuweather diz na sua previsão que nos dias 11 e 12 de fevereiro poderá haver neve.
> Espero que acertem!
> 
> http://www.accuweather.com/pt/pt/vila-real/276287/daily-weather-forecast/276287?day=16




Previsões a esta distância indicam apenas uma tendência, não te agarres muito a essa "neve" o mais certo é ela desaparecer pelo caminho.


----------



## Mr. Neves (27 Jan 2013 às 23:00)

MSantos disse:


> Previsões a esta distância indicam apenas uma tendência, não te agarres muito a essa "neve" o mais certo é ela desaparecer pelo caminho.


 Pelo menos para Vila Real sempre há esperança, eles mencionam neve, mas já para Viseu e Tondela nem em sonhos...


----------



## fishisco (27 Jan 2013 às 23:04)

mas a esta distancia a probabilidade de estar sol ou nevar e quase igual


----------



## David sf (27 Jan 2013 às 23:49)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Pelo menos para Vila Real sempre há esperança, eles mencionam neve, mas já para Viseu e Tondela nem em sonhos...



É absolutamente irrelevante a previsão da Accuweather, a probabilidade de neve em Vila Real ou em Tondela é a mesma. Provavelmente, até estarão ambas as localidades dentro do mesmo pixel no modelo meteorológico em que se baseiam, e as diferenças resultam da interpolação dos dados.

A próxima semana terá claro predomínio anticiclónico, com a ténue possibilidade de um evento mais fresco no fim-de-semana, mas mesmo que ocorra será efémera e pouco relevante. Uma eventual mudança de padrão poderá ocorrer somente nas proximidades do Carnaval, o ensemble do GFS já começa a querer intuir alguma coisa (run das 18z, região de Bragança):


----------



## Mário Barros (27 Jan 2013 às 23:59)

fishisco disse:


> mas a esta distancia a probabilidade de estar sol ou nevar e quase igual





Os próximos dias serão de sol por todo o país.


----------



## dlourenco (28 Jan 2013 às 02:06)

Queria tirar uns diazitos agora em fevereiro para ir visitar a Serra da Estrela... Será que vamos ter lá bons acumulados para o meio do mês?


----------



## 1337 (28 Jan 2013 às 02:16)

dlourenco disse:


> Queria tirar uns diazitos agora em fevereiro para ir visitar a Serra da Estrela... Será que vamos ter lá bons acumulados para o meio do mês?



Ninguém aqui é bruxo, ainda nem em Fevereiro entramos e já queres saber se tem neve na estrela para o meio do mes.


----------



## dlourenco (28 Jan 2013 às 02:47)

1337 disse:


> Ninguém aqui é bruxo, ainda nem em Fevereiro entramos e já queres saber se tem neve na estrela para o meio do mes.



Eu não pedi nenhuma certeza detalhada a ninguém. O nome do tópico é seguimento e previsões e, apenas, por curiosidade, pedi que algum dos membros mais entendido pudesse dar algum _"bitaite"_. 

Já agora, para não haver futuras confusões: 

Significado de Previsão

s.f. Ação de prever.
O que se prevê.
Conjetura; suposição.

Boa noite


----------



## Mr. Neves (28 Jan 2013 às 02:57)

dlourenco disse:


> Eu não pedi nenhuma certeza detalhada a ninguém. O nome do tópico é seguimento e previsões e, apenas, por curiosidade, pedi que algum dos membros mais entendido pudesse dar algum _"bitaite"_.
> 
> Já agora, para não haver futuras confusões:
> 
> ...



Eu não sou dos mais entendidos, mas interesso-me muito pela área! Posso dizer-lhe que segundo aquilo que tenho visto por aqui o GFS, está a apontar possíveis alterações do tempo para o final da próxima semana e para o Carnaval, por isso é perfeitamente possível! Mas como todos dizem é melhor aguardar!


----------



## fishisco (28 Jan 2013 às 10:07)

Mário Barros disse:


> Os próximos dias serão de sol por todo o país.



eles estavam a falar da possibilidade de nevar dia 11 e 12 de fevereiro!!


----------



## boreas (28 Jan 2013 às 11:04)

david 6 disse:


> até parece um furacão



que biolencia


----------



## a410ree (28 Jan 2013 às 11:09)

boreas disse:


> que biolencia



o.O Que Gigantee


----------



## Geiras (28 Jan 2013 às 11:13)

Ainda falta muito tempo para o dia 11 e 12. A partir do próximo fim de semana, data bem mais próxima, poderemos vir a ter uns bons dias de frio.

O forte AA situado mais a NW, arrastará um fluxo de ar frio da Europa ocidental. O vento que se deverá porventura sentir de NE, fará com que a sensação térmica seja algo mais desagradável.


----------



## Norther (28 Jan 2013 às 16:53)

Na run das 12z o panorama mudou um pouco mas continua a situação de dias mais frescos que esta semana, pena não haver precipitação durante o domingo, pelo menos para já, e sábado será residual


----------



## Norther (28 Jan 2013 às 19:16)

O ECMWF no domingo esta colocar a iso -2 em metade do país pena mesmo não haver precipitação, mais para a frente final da semana poderá haver algo de interessante, talvez um bloqueio no Atlântico


----------



## boneli (28 Jan 2013 às 23:48)

Norther disse:


> O ECMWF no domingo esta colocar a iso -2 em metade do país pena mesmo não haver precipitação, mais para a frente final da semana poderá haver algo de interessante, talvez um bloqueio no Atlântico





A saida das 18 horas do GFS acentua ainda mais o frio entre o dia 2 e o dia 4, mas nada de precipitação.
Aliás o ECM também mostra o mesmo apenas não dá tanto frio ( ISO -4 quase fora de Portugal), no entanto ambos os modelos continuam a insistir numa primeira quinzena de Fevereiro particularmente fresca, mas não estão de acordo quanto aos dias...vamos aguardar se de facto vamos ter algum frio ou não seja ele molhado ou seco....


----------



## algarvio1980 (29 Jan 2013 às 11:36)

Ui, que belo Fevereiro vem aí, até dia 14  prevê 0 mm, vai ser igual ao ano passado, por aqui, não tarda Janeiro e Fevereiro tem tanta chuva como Maio por aqui. Já a previsão mensal do IPMA só indica valores acima do normal na semana de 18/02 a 24/02, ou seja, uma eternidade.


----------



## fishisco (29 Jan 2013 às 16:45)

esta ulltima saida do GFS preve neve a cotas medias para sabado!! ate aos 500 em bragança mas com mt pouca precipitação


----------



## pefsilva (29 Jan 2013 às 22:56)

Boa noite a todos ,

preciso da vossa colaboração para uma previsão meteorológica ( previsão é isso mesmo ) para os dias 9,10,11,e 12 de Fevereiro para a Sanabria Espanha  .
Vou realizar uma actividade de montanhismo com jovens escuteiros e andaremos sempre acima dos 1700 metros.
A vossa ajuda seria preciosa mesmo que fosse uma tendência para desta forma organizarmo-nos da melhor possível. 

com um forte canhota fico a aguardar as vossas respostas


----------



## ELJICUATRO (30 Jan 2013 às 00:54)

Boa noite,

Tudo calmo por cá...  (AA já anda a assustar demasiado os colegas do fórum ).

Está previsto um evento muito interessante para a noite de 6ªFeira-Sábado na zona (Sul da Inglaterra ou Bretanha Francesa ou canal da Mancha) deverão levar forte e feio em termos de rajadas de vento. 

Amanhã é Quarta-Feira mas acho que os modelos atualmente já começam a ver uma ciclogénese explosiva a atuar lá para cima, será provavelmente a primeira tempestade costeira clássica do inverno naquela zona.

Os cabos mais expostos da zona sul da Bretanha são bem capazes de levar com rajadas na ordem de 150-170 km/h  

Situação para acompanhar com atenção nas próximas 48 horas.


----------



## ELJICUATRO (30 Jan 2013 às 01:05)

Segundo o que percebi de pessoas mais entendidas na matéria, essa tempestade poderá ser virulenta se chegar na Sexta-Feira de manhã às costas Francesas porque entre em phasing com um jet stream bem potente para atingir todo a região norte Francesa, se chegar durante a tarde/início de noite de Sexta-Feira será uma tempestade menos hardcore.


----------



## beachboy30 (30 Jan 2013 às 11:02)

Bons dias .

Bom, parece que pelo menos durante uma semana o estado do tempo por cá está já praticamente definido tendo em conta aquilo que os principais modelos nos apresentam: tempo anti-ciclónico em Portugal continental, com algum abaixamento das temperaturas a partir do fim de semana, muito por culpa do vento que se irá fazer sentir (Sábado do quadrante N/NW, algo forte, rodando para NE a partir do final do dia e para os dias seguintes, dando uma sensação térmica de ainda mais frio). 

Portanto, e até pelo menos 4ª feira da próxima semana (e especialmente a partir de Domingo), a tendência é para céu azul e muito sol como denominador comum .

As divergências começam a partir de 4ª feira da próxima semana: enquanto o GEFS insiste no bloqueio do AA a NW da P.I., com uma corrente de NE/E que não nos larga pelo Carnaval a dentro (muito bom para os foliões), o ECMWF (inclusive ensemble) vai insistindo num afastamento do AA para W/NW (bloqueio atlântico), com uma corrente perturbada de N a entrar pela P.I..

Ainda falta muito tempo até lá, mas este braço de ferro começa a ficar engraçado pois já há 2 dias que ambos os modelos mantêm a sua tendência. Quem ganhará?


----------



## Jota 21 (30 Jan 2013 às 17:50)

pefsilva disse:


> Boa noite a todos ,
> 
> preciso da vossa colaboração para uma previsão meteorológica ( previsão é isso mesmo ) para os dias 9,10,11,e 12 de Fevereiro para a Sanabria Espanha  .
> Vou realizar uma actividade de montanhismo com jovens escuteiros e andaremos sempre acima dos 1700 metros.
> ...



Certamente que algum dos membros com mais conhecimentos lhe dará pelo menos uma previsão/tendência. Sei o que é a preocupação com o tempo quando temos actividades outdoor previstas, especialmente em zonas montanhosas...
É normal este tópico ficar menos participado quando o Anticiclone dos Açores (o famoso AA) se intensifica sobre o nosso país .


----------



## joselamego (31 Jan 2013 às 00:47)

Boa noite,
Pelo modelos que já vi, quase a 100% que todo o mês de fevereiro irá ter, na P.I, a influência do anticiclone estacionado nos Açores. Vai ser um mês de sol e sol, algum frio tb. Apenas um dia ou outro, quase nulo com algum chuvisco ou chuva fraca, mas quase escassa.
Infelizmente para os amantes da neve, como eu, parece que neve é que nem sombras no próximo mês.


----------



## boreas (31 Jan 2013 às 11:36)

aparentemente parece que a influencia do AA não vai permitir grande "festa", tirando alguns chuviscos....


----------



## fishisco (31 Jan 2013 às 14:27)

bem... o AA matou por completo o forum 

O GFS prevê para quarta 6 precipitação com frio para a região Norte, pode ser que tenhamos alguma animação por essa altura


até o accuweather mudou, sol p mes todo praticamente....

já agora os meteogramas deste site não estão a funcionar, eu pelo menos não consigo ver


----------



## Candy (1 Fev 2013 às 03:46)

fishisco disse:


> bem... o AA matou por completo o forum
> 
> O GFS prevê para quarta 6 precipitação com frio para a região Norte, pode ser que tenhamos alguma animação por essa altura
> 
> ...



Pois... parece que o AA deixou tudo sem pica. Sem vento e sem chuva a coisa perde um cadito o interesse 

Mas... eu que sou simplesmente uma curiosa nisto e que não tenho nenhuns intrumentos como a malta por aqui tem, nem os conhecimentos de vocês (com mt pena minha) gostava que alguém me explicasse, se for possivel.
Estou em Peniche e no WindGURU prevêem temperaturas de 10 a 13ºC para o dia 3 de fevereiro. No entanto nestes mapas que vi aqui em cima, pareceu-me que a temperatura poderia baixar bastante mais do que isso, será? 

Peniche tem sempre o seu mico-clima e dada a sua situação geográfica é sempre difícil fazer uma previsão para cá. Mas, será que as temperaturas por aqui não vão baixar lá para os 5/6ºC? 

Por aqui, está nevoeiro cerrado desde o meio da tarde de 5.ª feira!

Abraço a todos


----------

